# Eure Schüler + Studentenbikes



## damonsta (2. Mai 2006)

anscheinend gibt es hier einige schüler und studenten, die geile bikes haben (bitte nur cc, marathon) 
da dachte ich mir es wird zeit hier ein paar zu sammeln, um den unmut der community auf uns zu lenken (die alten sind nur neidisch jungs!)

also, her damit!!!

PS: bin selbst natürlich student


----------



## damonsta (2. Mai 2006)

da fange ich selbst mal an:

momentan ist es bei 11,1 kg, aber sobald ich die kassette abgefahren habe kommt eine  dura ace drauf, dann ist es unter 11

hier ein bild davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (2. Mai 2006)

sagt mal, langts nich langsam mal mit den "eure weißen/schwarzen/studenten&schüler/ärzte/ingineure/angestellte/hausmänner&frauen/.... bikes" themen?


----------



## damonsta (2. Mai 2006)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, langts nich langsam mal mit den "eure weißen/schwarzen/studenten&schüler/ärzte/ingineure/angestellte/hausmänner&frauen/.... bikes" themen?



da hat einer die ironie NICHT GANZ verstanden!


----------



## Cube_Elite (2. Mai 2006)

Dann mach ich hier halt mal mit meinem Studentenbike weiter. Ich hoffe es gefällt.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## damonsta (2. Mai 2006)

schick, was ist das für ein sattel?


----------



## Cube_Elite (2. Mai 2006)

Sattel ist ein Pazzaz Carbon mit schönen 103g






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## joines (2. Mai 2006)

biddeschön:


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. Mai 2006)

student.. noch 5 monate lang,
dann muss ich arbeiten bis ich tot bin.


----------



## Flo7 (3. Mai 2006)

hi
hier kommt mein schülerbike.wiegt fahrfertig um die 10,5 kg.allerdings kommt nächste woche eine magura marta sl hinauf statt der xtr dc,dann bin ich auf etwa 10,4kg.





p.s:spv sticker is schon unten!!


----------



## Knax (3. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen,

hier das mai update meines "noch-schüler-bikes" (muss nur noch in die mündliche prüfung fürs abi  ):





mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (3. Mai 2006)

"Baustelle"


----------



## kimpel (3. Mai 2006)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> da hat einer die ironie NICHT GANZ verstanden!


 joa anscheinend schon


----------



## timoracer89 (3. Mai 2006)

Mein Schülerbike folgt auch noch am Montag dann ist es endlich fertig!!!!!!! 
@ das zeppo warum regst du dich so auf? Nachdem sich im CC Kunstwerke Thread viele Studenten Bikes gezeigt hatten ist das doch keine schlechte Idee oder? Jede Woche gibt es ein neues Thema über Knieschmerzen da beschwert sich auch keiner! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Gorth (3. Mai 2006)

so und die studenten schreiben jetzt noch dazu, welches Fach sie studieren... damit die Abiturienten sehen, bei welchen Studiengängen man nebenher noch so sauviel Kohle verdienen kann


----------



## race-jo (3. Mai 2006)

so dann will ich auch mal. ist zwar ein serienbike, aber das wird hoffentlich nicht allzu viele stören.
bitte um kritik


----------



## race-jo (3. Mai 2006)

aso bin schüler in der elften klasse, hab also noch einiges vor mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. Mai 2006)

mal meines, ist zwar schon bekannt aber macht ja nichts


----------



## XtCRacer (4. Mai 2006)

So dann zeige ich auch hier noch mal mein Studentenbike. Steht aber auch schon bei den "alten Herren" drin 
so sah es mal aus:





und nu siehts so aus:


----------



## XtCRacer (4. Mai 2006)

@ cube elite

wo haste den Sattel denn gekauft und was hat er gekostet?

MfG


----------



## chri5 (4. Mai 2006)

Kompliment an alle hier, sind sehr geile Bikes!
...ist aber schon teilweise Krass, da findet man X.O Gruppen hier, Crossmax SL LS, Carbonrahmen etc..........

Sahen Studentenbikes nicht mal so aus?





   

Tut mir alle mal einen gefallen und postet in paar Jahren nach dem Studium mal wieder Eure Bikes, wenn Eure Studentenhobel schon so aussehen, bereite ich mich mal auf das allerfetteste vor.


----------



## GlanDas (4. Mai 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> "Baustelle"




Na endlich wieder ein Corratec, dachte ich würd nie wieder eins sehen  

Mein nächstes Rad wird auch wieder nen Corratec Bow...aber ich glaub das wird noch ne weile dauernd bis der Cannondale Rahmen vollkommen runter ist


----------



## Dædalus (4. Mai 2006)




----------



## Andive (4. Mai 2006)

Hi, hier mal meins:




Hat aber mittlerweile ne Deore-Kurbel, keinen Umwerfer mehr und ne 8-fach XTR Titan Kassette  
Gewicht: knapp unter elf... bei dem Rahmen


----------



## jones (4. Mai 2006)

so hier jetzt auch mal meine studenten-mühle

aktuell mit einer race face carbon sl 06 stütze und nem speci flaschenhalter


----------



## Cube_Elite (4. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ cube elite
> 
> wo haste den Sattel denn gekauft und was hat er gekostet?
> 
> MfG



hab den Sattel über ebay bei mega-bikes für 73  gekauft


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2006)

Irgendwas mache ich bei meinem Studium wohl auch falsch   Oder gibt's hier lauter Alibistudenten, die eigentlich mehr arbeiten als studieren und dabei die dicke Kohle kassieren?  
Da fällt mein Studentinnenbike eher bescheiden aus, ich stell's trotzdem mal hier rein:





P.S. Nein, die Stütze ist nicht extra fürs Foto weiter rausgezogen , die gehört eigentlich auf mein Zweitbike und wird noch durch 'ne gekröpfte ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capt.OOOczelott (5. Mai 2006)

Servus,

jetzt will ich euch auch mal mein Studentenbike vorführen. 
Hat jetzt allerdings Maxxis Flyweight 330 drauf. 








Ciao


----------



## FeierFox (5. Mai 2006)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Nein, die Stütze ist nicht extra fürs Foto weiter rausgezogen , die gehört eigentlich auf mein Zweitbike und wird noch durch 'ne gekröpfte ersetzt.


Wär ich vorsichtig. Ab nem gewissen Maß nervt das, wenn man so von hinten in die Pedale tritt. Bringt nicht so viel Power aufs Pedal.


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Mai 2006)

Mein "Schüler"-Bike:







Inzwischen mit RaceFace Vorbau und gekürzten Leitungen...


----------



## AngryApe (5. Mai 2006)

studenten zweitbike (nja grad das einzige das fährt bis der neue rahmen da ist )


----------



## 4l3x (5. Mai 2006)

Mein Eigenbau! Is zwar nich grad das beste, aber leicht (<11kg). Mehr kann man sich halt als 15jähriger nich leisten


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ich vorsichtig. Ab nem gewissen Maß nervt das, wenn man so von hinten in die Pedale tritt. Bringt nicht so viel Power aufs Pedal.


Insgesamt wird der Sattel nicht oder nur minimal weiter nach hinten wandern. Aber die jetzige Einstellung dürfte dem Sattelgestell auf die Dauer nicht so gut tun  Die Perspektive auf dem Foto täuscht etwas, da sieht der Sitzwinkel auch ziemlich flach aus.


----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2006)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Schüler"-Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie alt bist du ? 

So ein Rad wollte ich mir mal zusammenbauen , wenn ich Rentner bin ...


----------



## LeichteGranate (7. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Ich bin 19 Jahre jung und nicht mehr allzulange Schüler.
Für das Rad sind meine Sommerferien 2005 komplett draufgegangen und ich hab neben dem Training, ich bin Ruderer mit mind. 18h training/woche, den halbe Herbst gearbeitet, plus Spielzeugverkauf bei eBucht und Erspartes. Und dann konnte ich mir endlich den dieses herrliche Bike zusammenschrauben! Ich hab mich eben in den Rahmen verliebt,wollte ihn dann auch kaufe, hatte aber Gewissensbisse ihm nicht die Teile zu implantieren, die ihm gebühren! 

Gute Nacht!

LeichteGranate


----------



## kleinenbremer (8. Mai 2006)

Hm, ich bin demnächst MaschBau Student in Aachen, fahre noch ein CubeAttention, also kalssen unter euren Rädern, aber es fährt und heitzt, allerdings nur noch bis nächstes Jahr, dann bin ich ja neureicher Student und kann mit ein schickes neues Leisten, mal sehen, was genau, hoffentlich gibts dann noch GT;-) dann wirds ein Zaskar Team.

PS: Wer das hier sieht, lacht sich über Studenten kaputt, die sich über Studiengebühren beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (8. Mai 2006)

PS:Beispieslweise in der Zusammenstellung von Transalp24.de, vielleicht nur ne andere Sitz und Haltegelegenheit.


----------



## XtCRacer (8. Mai 2006)

Glückwunsch Maschbau ist das beste was du machen kannst mach ich auch. Studiengebühren ich zahle keine denn sonst hätte ich auch kein Bike.

PS: Die meisten hier haben mal klein angefangen.

Mfg XtCRacer


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (9. Mai 2006)




----------



## GlanDas (9. Mai 2006)

Offtopic:


			
				LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin Ruderer mit mind. 18h training/woche,



dann besuch doch mal das rudernews Forum, falls dus dich noch nicht angemeldet hast  
www.rudernews.de

Ontopic:

Meine Coladose kommt auch demnächst mal wieder hier rein. Aber zur Zeit bin ich mit der konfi nicht zufrieden und so müsst ihr noch ein bischen warten bis ich endlich meine Wunsch konfi gefunden habe


----------



## XtCRacer (16. Mai 2006)

Gibts keine Studenten mehr in diesem Forum???


----------



## murd0c (16. Mai 2006)

Doch gibt es.

Versorgungs- und Umwelttechnik @ Studienakademie


Alibipic:






No Saint Urian mit kompletter Deore Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (16. Mai 2006)

Wieso Alibipic? Es gibt hier schlimmere Bikes.

MfG


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Mai 2006)

study for life


----------



## alex1580 (16. Mai 2006)

hi zusammen,

das ist mein studi bike...mach bwl in köln bin aber in 3 monaten fertig...puh...bike hab ich seit 10 jahren...

gruß

alex


----------



## pueftel (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Alex,

solltest Du Dir in drei Monaten dann ein richtig schönes, neues MTB gönnen wollen, würde ich diese alte, rostige Kiste gerne nehmen. 

Ich fange dann auch mit studieren an 


Frank


----------



## AngryApe (17. Mai 2006)

das arme klein könnte echt n bisschen mehr liebe vertragen


----------



## alex1580 (17. Mai 2006)

ach da kams grad aussem keller...

jetzt ists grad beim großen service nach ner intensiv-wäsche...

sieht schon viel besser aus...nur ein paar schrammen bleiben halt nich aus...wird halt benutzt...

@puftel das geb ich niemals her...

gruß

alex


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Mai 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> das arme klein könnte echt n bisschen mehr liebe vertragen




und ein bisschen weniger hirschgeweih:kotz:


----------



## XtCRacer (17. Mai 2006)

Ein Klein ist und bleibt ein Klein. Aber das mit mehr liebe ist schn wichtig.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (17. Mai 2006)

Also mein "Schüler-Bike" ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt...


----------



## Benji (17. Mai 2006)

so nun auch meins:





mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (17. Mai 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein "Schüler-Bike" ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt...



so sieht man es:


----------



## Crazy Creek (25. Mai 2006)




----------



## templar-bike.de (25. Mai 2006)

so dann will ich mal etwas für gesprächsstoff sorgen, mein bike findet ihr unter www.templar-bike.de. 
bevor ich es vergesse, die Sattelstütze ist keine sonderanfertigung..... ehrlich


----------



## FeierFox (25. Mai 2006)

Interessant sieht es ja aus, aber:
Wer braucht denn soviel "Bewegungsfreiheit" ? Und wie soll man seine Trinkflasche in den Halter am Sitzrohr noch rein- und rausbekommen ?


----------



## templar-bike.de (25. Mai 2006)

oh danke, 
das mit der Flasche ist kein Problem es ist noch genügent Platz vorhanden, außerdem gibt es ja auch Flaschenhalter die zu der Seite offen sind. 

Besser zu viel Bewegungsfreiheit als gar keine, dadurch wird der Rahmen auch steifer.


----------



## 110 (25. Mai 2006)

@Crazy Creek
Mach die Dualcontrol Dinger´s wech.
Und montiere schwarze Bremshebel von deore und schalthebel.
Die xt dualcontrol passen nicht so ganz.


----------



## emM_Ha (25. Mai 2006)

templar-bike.de schrieb:
			
		

> Besser zu viel Bewegungsfreiheit als gar keine, dadurch wird der Rahmen auch steifer.


Was nützt die Rahmensteifigkeit, wenn du beim Pedalieren auf diesem Fahnenmast von Sattelstütze hin und her pendelst?


----------



## Cunelli (25. Mai 2006)

templar-bike.de schrieb:
			
		

> Besser zu viel Bewegungsfreiheit als gar keine, dadurch wird der Rahmen auch steifer.



Und was bringt das wenn man auf der Sattelstüzte rumgautscht wie der Affe auf der Kokospalme?


----------



## Crazy Creek (25. Mai 2006)

@ eddi pirelli
sicher werde ich das nicht machen dualcontrol war eine der bessten sachen die ich mir je dranngebaut habe...ich geb zu das des nicht jeder mag aber ich kann super damit umgehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (25. Mai 2006)

templar-bike.de schrieb:
			
		

> Besser zu viel Bewegungsfreiheit als gar keine
> 
> ...
> 
> dadurch wird der Rahmen auch steifer.


Klar, aber wenn man einen passenden "normalen" Rahmen auswählt, sollte man eigentlich genug Freiheiten haben. Wenn nicht, dann hat man ne falsche Größe erwischt.

Gut, bei der Steifigkeit müsste man es mal auf ne Probefahrt ankommen lassen. Aber soweit ich das Überblicke, gibt es namhafte Hersteller, die höllisch steife "normale" Rahmen bauen. Den Nachteil der langen Stütze haben ja die andern schon erwähnt.

Nichts desto trotz: ein  für soviel Individualität.


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2006)

LeichteGranate schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Schüler"-Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo! 
Das ist doch ein Schwinn Homegrown Limited von 2001/2002, oder? 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Das ist doch ein Schwinn Homegrown Limited von 2001/2002, oder?
> Gruß Limit



Von der Farbe her käms fast hin, ich tippe dennoch auf ein Pearl Anorexia  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Farbe her käms fast hin, ich tippe dennoch auf ein Pearl Anorexia
> 
> Grüße.


Alles klar!  
War auch nur auf den ersten Blick... Leider erkennt man nicht so die Details (Verarbeitung des Rahmens). 
Aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr schickes Bike und eine Traumfarbe!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar!
> War auch nur auf den ersten Blick... Leider erkennt man nicht so die Details (Verarbeitung des Rahmens).
> Aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr schickes Bike und eine Traumfarbe!
> Gruß Limit!



Tja, das waren noch (goldene) Zeiten   Schliese mich an, tolles Bike, vor allem steht sowas nicht an jeder Ecke wie z.B. Giant oder Endorfin  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das waren noch (goldene) Zeiten   Schliese mich an, tolles Bike, vor allem steht sowas nicht an jeder Ecke wie z.B. Giant oder Endorfin
> 
> Grüße.


Nit weinen Herr Einheimischer! Auch an dem Goldesel ist "nur" eine XT-Kurbel... An so gut wie jedem Bike ist Stangenware zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (26. Mai 2006)

Fotos???


----------



## templar-bike.de (26. Mai 2006)

danke erst mal 
bissher habe ich ein Rumschaukeln des "Fahnenmastes" noch nicht bemerkt.
Es sind auch noch keine Bruchstellen zu sehen  und das trotz eines harten Sommers. 
gruß an alle


----------



## Cunelli (28. Mai 2006)

Dann drängt sich mir sofort die Frage auf, ob du je fehlende Steifigkeit an einem "normalen" Rahmen bemerkt hast. Ich fürchte nämlich, dass deine Zusammenstellung, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, nicht wesentlich steifer ist als eine gewöhnliche. Rein vom Gefühl her. 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## race-jo (28. Mai 2006)

mach den sattel ab, und es ist ein wunderbares 26" trial bike, hat doch was...also zwei bikes in einem. um in der magazin sprache zzu sprechen ein all mountain bike  

sonst find ich es sehr geil, das du so viel mut hast, so ein komplett eigenständiges bike aufzubauen, und wenn du noch dazu damit zufrieden bist, dann umso besser.


----------



## Crazy Creek (28. Mai 2006)

bergamont rulez ....das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## Beach90 (28. Mai 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:
			
		

> bergamont rulez ....das musste mal gesagt werden


Die einen mehr , die anderen weniger


----------



## XtCRacer (29. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einen mehr , die anderen weniger



Das ist alles eine Frage des geschmackes


----------



## hanswurstbiken (29. Mai 2006)

Ja so schauts aus wenn man Student ist und das Geld fürs Essen draufgeht!!
Ab heut Abend bei Ebay zu erwerben


----------



## Colnago54 (29. Mai 2006)

@hanswurstbiken
genau auf so einem Bike habe ich 1984 ohne Stützräder Fahrradfahren gelernt   gutes altes DDR Klapprad!


----------



## damista (31. Mai 2006)

da wir ja auf der vorigen Seite das Thema Schwinn Homegrown hatten - ich könnte mit diesem hier dienen ( aktuelleres Bild, vor allem in besserer Quali, hab ich leider grad nicht, ist aber in arbeit   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (31. Mai 2006)

genauso muss das aussehen


----------



## LaZe (31. Mai 2006)

meins, kommen nächsten monat discs+neuen lrs dran und die "headunit" erwartet nen ea50


----------



## drumbiker (31. Mai 2006)

Hier ist meina


----------



## drumbiker (31. Mai 2006)

Hier sieht man noch mal die Frontansicht mit Eastoncarbonlenker und farblich angepassten Verstellkappen der super geilen Marzocchi!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=111174&d=1146929878


----------



## munchin Monster (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch Schüler und gehe z.Z. in die 11.Klasse!

Am Wochenende kommt hoffentlich mein neuer Rahmen und
dann werde ich euch nach dem Wochenende sozusagen mein
neues altes Bike vorstellen  Neuer Rahmen, neue Züge  


mfg benni


----------



## DasletzteRaven (4. Juni 2006)

Booooaahhh was für ein schickes Teil ! ... Die Farbe fehlt mir noch nin meiner Sammlung ...
Viel Glück bei der Auktion Christoph  ...

Man sieht sich  

Berti


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Juni 2006)

BOOOAAA! Krass
Ich hab mir grad mal den Thread durchgelesen und ich muss sagen ich hätte nie gedacht was Schüler und Studenten für krasse Bikes fahren (allein schon die erste Seite ist heftig)

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, das ich nicht der einzige ist der mir einem 'höherwertigen' Bike unterwegs ist 

Kampfgewicht von (noch) 14,3kg 
Nobby Nic's und Michelin Latex sind schon bestellt und dann werden es glatte 14,0kg 

edit: Sorry, dass ich hier mit meinem "light-Enduro" bei euch hier im CC-racing Forum rum wildere  (bin ja zum Glück nicht der Einzige)





Meine Galerie


----------



## GlanDas (4. Juni 2006)

Geiles Teil,
so eins wollt ich auch mal haben.
Aber der Rahmen muss ja Tonnen wiegen bei dem ganzen Materiel was da verbaut wurde 
Wie sind die grimcian (oder wie man die schreibt) so?
Achja...geiler selbstlackierte Gabel


----------



## kimpel (4. Juni 2006)

also ne pike, bärentatzen, überdimensional große bremsscheiben und gewichte in den regionen von elfantenbabys haben meiner meinung nach nix im cc-forum zu suchen.
(nur meine kleine, unbedeutende meinung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-cc-17 (4. Juni 2006)

meien Meinung
...auch wenn das Rad ansonsten recht schön ist.


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Juni 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Rahmen muss ja Tonnen wiegen ...


2650g


			
				KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind die grimcian (oder wie man die schreibt)


Grimeca! Sie sind schon net schlecht! Premspower über alles, leider wiegt die komplette Bremsanlage gut 1,2kg 
will auf Juicy 7 umrüsten, wenn mal wieder Geld da ist 


			
				KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Achja...geiler selbstlackierte Gabel


Danke 



			
				das zeppo schrieb:
			
		

> also ne pike, bärentatzen, *überdimensional große bremsscheiben* und gewichte in den regionen von elfantenbabys haben meiner meinung nach nix im cc-forum zu suchen.
> (nur meine kleine, unbedeutende meinung)
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte leider nur auf die Überschrift "Schüler- & Studentenbike" geachtet
*
edit: hinten ist nur ne 160er drauf, und vorne kann ich keine kleinere Scheibe fahren, da sonnst der Bremssattel an den Speichen schleift!*


----------



## koPold (5. Juni 2006)

Na da darf ich doch als Schüler nicht fehlen, mit meinem geliebten Luzifer . 




klick 4 big


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (5. Juni 2006)

Irgendwie kann ich mich noch immer nicht entscheiden in welche Kategorie mein Bike am besten passt, aber immerhin bin ich Student (6. Semester Industrial Design), also post ichs mal. 
Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich nach den Ferien gegen einen leichteren getauscht (evtl. Kraftstoff).


----------



## GlanDas (5. Juni 2006)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:
			
		

> in welche Kategorie mein Bike am besten passt



Ein Crosser mit 26" Berreifung  

Fly


----------



## kimpel (5. Juni 2006)

at krabbenkoenig: der rahmen muss wirklich raus, da sparts du locker 500-800g ein, den rahmen ab ich hier übrigens in gelb auch noch rumfliegen, macht sich als singlespeed-restteileverwehrter ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (8. Juni 2006)

So, kleines großes Foto auch von meinem Bike
wer "genauere" will schaut in den CC Kunstwerk Thread


----------



## SushYm4n (10. Juni 2006)

bin ein 18  jähriger schule und hoffe 2007 mein abi in der tasche zu haben, damit ich immer pünktlich zum unterricht komme benutze ich dieses fahrrad(Strecke zur schule:14km)


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Juni 2006)

SushYm4n schrieb:
			
		

> bin ein 18  jähriger schule und hoffe 2007 mein abi in der tasche zu haben, damit ich immer pünktlich zum unterricht komme benutze ich dieses fahrrad(Strecke zur schule:14km)



DAS Paradebeispiel eines CC Bikes!


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Juni 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> DAS Paradebeispiel eines CC Bikes!



Das verstehe wer will...?!?!?!?!


----------



## Die Bergziege (11. Juni 2006)

So, jetzt gehen wir mal einige Jahre zurück zu meinem Schülerbike.
Müsste Bj. 89/90/91 und ein Corratec (falls es die damals schon mit dem Namen gab) sein, aber ich weiß es nicht mehr wirklich.





Leider irgendwann Anfang diese Jahrtausends entwendet.


----------



## Leinetiger (11. Juni 2006)

Da Auszubildende ja auch noch Schüler sind, hier mein Bike:


----------



## Lennart (11. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## Radax (12. Juni 2006)

Ebenfalls 11 Klasse


----------



## munchin Monster (16. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein Hobel, gehe in die 11. Klasse Gymnasium - 
konstruktive Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## der Kanadier (16. Juni 2006)

So, hier mal mein treues Ross,
Kritik erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SushYm4n (17. Juni 2006)

bin zwar noch voll betrunken von gestern abend, aber ich glaub, da ich heute nix zu tun habe und mein fahrad noch recht dreckig ist werd ich es mal ein wenig putzen und ein schickes pic machen, eins is hier ja schon(seite 4, des weiße focus)
GreetZ Sushym4n


----------



## Knax (17. Juni 2006)

SushYm4n schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar noch voll betrunken von gestern abend, aber ich glaub, da ich heute nix zu tun habe und mein fahrad noch recht dreckig ist werd ich es mal ein wenig putzen und ein schickes pic machen, eins is hier ja schon(seite 4, des weiße focus)
> GreetZ Sushym4n


...ach! auch gestern abend abiparty gehabt oder was?   

mfg
Knax


----------



## Die Bergziege (18. Juni 2006)

der Kanadier schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal mein treues Ross,
> Kritik erwünscht



Ohne den ganzen Flaschenhaltern und dem Spacertürmchen wärs noch en bissel hübscher. Und den Sigma-Computer immer schön festhalten, mir hats im Wald die Halterung zerfetzt und weg warer, auf nimmer Wiedersehen.


----------



## Jugee (18. Juni 2006)

Hi,

tjarrr...entweder Flaschenhalter oder Camelbag...Flaschenhalter sind völlig legitim.

Wenn man ein Bike haben möchte, nur damit es an der Wand hängt und gehegt und gepflegt wird, dann macht man `türlich alles ab, was die Optik stört.

Aber die meisten wollen wohl doch damit fahren...g*...Eisdielenfahrer gibts schon genug und; ich kann die aufgebretzelten Bikes nicht mehr sehen, die man fast gar nicht mehr fahren kann, weil sich diese event. abnutzen oder gar schmutzig werden könnten!

Ein Biker ohne Helm und ohne Flaschenhalter ist mir sehr suspekt! 

(Wie krass muss man wohl fahren, dass eine Tachohalterung zerfetzt? Wohl "ultra krass!"  )


----------



## Die Bergziege (18. Juni 2006)

Na ich bin früher auch immer mit Flaschenhalter gefahren, aber irgendwann hab ich ne Abneigung dagegen entiwckelt, weil die meisten Teile abartig klappern oder (fals aus Plastik) recht schnell kaputt gehn. Trinkblase find ich da en bissel günstiger. Aber muss jeder selber wissen.
Trinkflasche hat für kurze Einsätze sicherlich auch Vorteile, aber er wollte ja Kritik haben! 

Ja, die Sigmahalterungen sind anscheinend nicht immer sehr stabil, vlt. hatte ich auch Montagsplastik erwischt oder irgendwie schief montiert, kann ich mir aber nich vorstellen!  Wer weiß, kann man schlecht nachprüfen, liegt ja nun irgendwo im Wald rum.


----------



## SushYm4n (18. Juni 2006)

hier die versprochenen Bilder, etwas besser als das in der garage... bildqualität aber leider net so geil, weil wegen scheiss kamera...




und hier nochmal mein Getriebe




Kritik und Tipps erwünscht!!!


----------



## kimpel (18. Juni 2006)

montier mal das äussere kettenblatt richtig


----------



## SushYm4n (18. Juni 2006)

hehe ich habs ja gestern geputzt und des auch mit abgenommen, hab mich da gleich gefragt, warum dieser nippel nach oben zeigt^^ mach ich gleich mal, danke


----------



## Lennart (18. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SushYm4n (18. Juni 2006)

ich bin am überlegen, weil ich damit immer zur schlue radl muss ich ma schauen, ob es da auch schöne modische schuhe gibt^^ die auch recht bequem sind^^


----------



## Wald-Schrat (18. Juni 2006)

Schau mal oben rechts bei der Werbung da  

Aber du kannst auch problemlos mit gewöhnlichen Schuhen auf Klickpedale fahren. Das mach ich seit Jahren! 
Bei den Eggbeatern wär das natürlich schon problematisch... aber mit fast allen anderen gehts. Mich hat es bisher zumindest noch nie vom Rad gerissen, weil ich von der Pedale gerutscht bin.


----------



## BikeBanshee (18. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein noch frisches NoSaint Luzifer in 18". Schaut´s euch einfach mal an...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Juni 2006)

Also, mit dem Focus zur Schule zu fahren, das solltest du dir nochmal überlegen. Massives Fully, XT und Scheibenbremsen, das schreit doch nahc Diebstahl.

Zudem sollte immer eine Foto von der rechten Seite das komplette Bike zeigen, wie beim No Saint (allerdings Aufnahme von der rechten Seite). Darauf achten, dass die Kurbel parallel zum Boden ist und die Schriftzüge an den Reifen vonr und hinten gleich ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## murd0c (18. Juni 2006)

Da ich selber No Saint Fahrer bin finde ich das Luzifer einfach nur  


Einzig die Kurbel(farbe) stört ein wenig
Aber ansonsten hammergeil !!


----------



## Crazy Creek (18. Juni 2006)

zu den pedalen da gibt es ja dann auch immernoch diese hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (18. Juni 2006)

@ Carnifex:  

Und zu den Pedalen da oben: das Gewicht kann der Käfige kann man sich auch sparen, indem man sich welche ohne Käfig kauft und sich dann noch zwei Plattform-Adapter anschafft, den man einfach an und ab klicken kann


----------



## SushYm4n (18. Juni 2006)

@carnifix: 1. meinst du, dass ich mir ein fahrrad, dass einen neuwert von 3200â¬ hat nicht versichern lasse???
2. will ich kein fotoshooting machen, ich wollte nur konstruktive tipps fÃ¼r mein bike und ich glaube da spielt die stellung der kurbeln keine rolle oder?
und 3. mach ich mri sicher nicht die mÃ¼he die mÃ¤ntel umzutauschen, nur weil toll aussieht, war ja schlieÃlich von anfang an so

an die anderen mit den pedalen: was soll ich mit diesen perdalen mit dem tollen rahmen drum rum??? ich will mit klickpedalen zur schule fahren und dafÃ¼r brauch ich ein paar schicke schuhe, die bequem sind. Die pedale an sich is ja erstma wurscht, hauptsache es macht klick und ist nicht alzuschwer aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Juni 2006)

Nun ja, beim nächsten Mal schreib ich gleich noch den dazu "  " .

Versichern hin versichern her. Wär mir trotzdem zu riskant, denn immerhin hast du dann trotzdem Ärger, Randalierer gibt´s ja auch noch. Möglicherweise wär für den Versicherungspreis ein Schulrad drin?!

Man liest hier ja schon manchmal von horrenden Versicherungspreisen.

Aber Spaß hast mit deinem Bike ja bestimmt. Mein´s ist ja die gleiche Kategorie und das brummt schon gewaltig. 
Übrigens ein Studentenbike:





War letztens 2 Wochen krank und es kribbelte wenn ich das Bike an der Wand sah.


----------



## SushYm4n (18. Juni 2006)

was glaubst du warum ich mir des bike gekauft habe?
weil ich bei guten wetter jeden tag zur schule fahre und die 14 km gornet ma so wenig sind und dafür brauchte ich ein gutes bike, weil ich net mit net krücke zur schule gurken wollte. man könnte jetzt denken, dass es da auch ein rennrad getan hätte aber ich fahr dafür viel zu gern im gelände und rennradfahrer sind für mich leute, die nicht wirklich radl fahren können. was machen die denn schon?? ein wenig schnell fahren, geländefahren is was für könner, auf dem hinterrad den ganzen schulweg zurücklegen, des is acuh was für könner, aber rennrad fahren. des is was für waschlappen


----------



## Wald-Schrat (19. Juni 2006)

Also wenn du damit hauptsächlich zur Schule radelst, dann würd ich aber als aller erstes mal andere Reifen draufziehen  
Mit Slicks biste gleich mal rund 30 % schneller unterwegs...

Und was Rennradfahrer angeht: da gehts eben weniger um Fahrtechnik als ums Training des Körpers; Kondition usw. 
Und wenn ich mir die Fahrer bei der Tour de France anschaue, wie die sich da die Berge hoch quälen und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit und Ausdauer, dann sind die Typen alles andere als Waschlappen  

Manche haben eben Spaß dran zu trainieren, wie man auf nem Hinterrad rumfährt, andere wie man ne Abfahrt möglichst schnell runter heizt und andere wie man seine Geschwindigkeit auf der Straße verbessert.
Ist doch ne reine Sache der Vorlieben, das hat mit Waschlappen nix zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Juni 2006)

SushYm4n schrieb:
			
		

> was glaubst du warum ich mir des bike gekauft habe?
> weil ich bei guten wetter jeden tag zur schule fahre und die 14 km gornet ma so wenig sind und dafür brauchte ich ein gutes bike, weil ich net mit net krücke zur schule gurken wollte. man könnte jetzt denken, dass es da auch ein rennrad getan hätte aber ich fahr dafür viel zu gern im gelände und rennradfahrer sind für mich leute, die nicht wirklich radl fahren können. was machen die denn schon?? ein wenig schnell fahren, geländefahren is was für könner, auf dem hinterrad den ganzen schulweg zurücklegen, des is acuh was für könner, aber rennrad fahren. des is was für waschlappen



Welche Klasse bist du?!


----------



## SushYm4n (19. Juni 2006)

@carnifex: des  soll auf einen scherz drauf hinweeisen^^... solln rennradfahrer doch machen, was sie wollen, ich halte davon nicht so viel und was die profis angeht: die sind so stark trainiert, dass die herzkreislauf probleme kriegen würden, wenn sie von heute auf morgen aufhören würden(hörensagen)
bin 12. jahrgang


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

Du willst mir erzählen RR-Fahrer können nicht Radfahren und dürften aus gesundheitlichen Gründen theoretisch nie mit dem Biken aufhören weil sie sonst krank werden????? Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!! Vielleicht solltest du mal mit 100 km/h ne Abfahrt mit solch dünnen Reifen auf ner schlechten, seifigen Straße fahren...oder mit 40 Sachen ne enge Kurve auf feuchtem Kopfsteinpflaster. Ohne Radbeherrschung und dicke Eier geht da wenig - unterhalt dich doch mal mit dem Rasmussen, der würde dir das Passende dazu sagen - sicher sind 3 Meter Drops technisch anspruchsvoller, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, davon bist du noch weit entfernt...


----------



## SushYm4n (19. Juni 2006)

wrlcrew: ich hab doch eben geschrieben, dass es ein scherz war... und ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die PROFIRENNFAHRER krank werden, wenn sie damit aufhören. das passiert nur wenn sie von heute auf morgen sich nicht mehr sprotlich betätigen. ich meine die haben einen ruhepuls von 30 und denn müssen sie sich wieder "hochtrainieren" indem sie langsam aufhören sport zu treiben.
erst überlegen dann posten!
und was den drop angeht: gib mir ein rad, was das aushält und ich mach dir das. kannst dir ja mal mein radl anschauen, ich glaube net, dass des das aushalten würde.


----------



## wrlcrew (19. Juni 2006)

SushYm4n schrieb:
			
		

> was glaubst du warum ich mir des bike gekauft habe?
> weil ich bei guten wetter jeden tag zur schule fahre und die 14 km gornet ma so wenig sind und dafür brauchte ich ein gutes bike, weil ich net mit net krücke zur schule gurken wollte. man könnte jetzt denken, dass es da auch ein rennrad getan hätte aber ich fahr dafür viel zu gern im gelände und rennradfahrer sind für mich leute, die nicht wirklich radl fahren können. was machen die denn schon?? ein wenig schnell fahren, geländefahren is was für könner, auf dem hinterrad den ganzen schulweg zurücklegen, des is acuh was für könner, aber rennrad fahren. des is was für waschlappen






Genau!! 



Seltsame Ansichten die du da hast...
RR-Fahrer sind Waschlappen...oh sorry, war ja ein Scherz.
Du kaufst Dir ein über 3000 teures, "schnelles" Bike für den "langen" Weg zur Schule (14km!). 
Gleichzeitig findest du RR-Profis irgendwie blöd, weil die körperliche Probleme kriegen wenn sie aufhören zu trainieren...is klar...aber was meinst du denn was der Frischknecht oder ein Karl Platt für nen Puls haben? Aber die findest du ja bestimmt auch albern. Wieso kaufst du dir nicht was gröberes damit du auch schön droppen kannst? Mein Fehler, ist ja dann zu schwer um zur Schule zu kommen. Biken und Fitness ist anscheinend wirklich eine Leidenschaft von dir. 
Vielleicht solltest auch du "erst nachdenken und dann posten". 
Am Ende ist das hier aber immer noch ein thread für schicke Bikes und dabei lass ich es jetzt auch bewenden.
By the way - abgesehen von den ganzen Diskussionen hast du ein schönes Rad, das kann man ja trotzdem mal sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SushYm4n (20. Juni 2006)

Ich hab nie gesagt, dass die rr fahrer es nicht drauf haben und ich wiederhole noch einmal: es sollte ein scherz sein. das mit meinem bike: ich wo´llte eins haben, womit ich schnell bin aber auch im gelände fahren kann, was ab und zu auch ma etwas gröber wird und dafür find ich ist meins ideal. 
danke dass du es schön findest


----------



## Wald-Schrat (23. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein Begleiter für den Weg zur Uni: 







Und hier mein Sportsfreund fürs Moselgebierge:


----------



## Cunelli (23. Juni 2006)

@ Waldschrat: Was sind denn das für Reifen auf dem Unirad? TomSlick?

Dein Sportsfreund gefällt mir auch gut, passt zumindest farblich alles sehr gut zusammen. Auch wenn Kurbeln und Reifenbeschriftung nicht korrekt ausgerichtet sind  und die falsche Seite abgelichtet ist


----------



## damonsta (23. Juni 2006)

Cunelli schrieb:
			
		

> @ Waldschrat: Was sind denn das für Reifen auf dem Unirad? TomSlick?
> 
> Dein Sportsfreund gefällt mir auch gut, passt zumindest farblich alles sehr gut zusammen. Auch wenn Kurbeln und Reifenbeschriftung nicht korrekt ausgerichtet sind  und die falsche Seite abgelichtet ist



wie wäre es denn bei hope mono mini?
eigentlich soll man das bike ja von der schöneren seite ablichten  
ich habe bald nämlich welche drauf und werde diesen update wohl hier posten-ich denke es lohnt sich!

@ Waldschrat: dein sportsfreund ist echt hammer-sowohl funktionell als auch optisch!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (24. Juni 2006)

Hat mich bis zum Abi gebracht und wird jetzt erstmal Zivi-Bike, meine Jolie:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2006)

damonsta schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es denn bei hope mono mini?
> eigentlich soll man das bike ja von der schöneren seite ablichten
> ich habe bald nämlich welche drauf und werde diesen update wohl hier posten-ich denke es lohnt sich!
> 
> @ Waldschrat: dein sportsfreund ist echt hammer-sowohl funktionell als auch optisch!



Da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf. Über die Mono Mini gibt's ja auch irgendwie kaum Erfahrungsberichte. Unbedingt posten und unbedingt Erfahrungsbericht schreiben! 

Und das Voitl IST genial.

Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


----------



## Wald-Schrat (24. Juni 2006)

Cool dass es euch gefällt, danke!

Die Ritchey Kurbel ist natürlich nicht das beste vom Besten, aber hab ich günsig bei ebay geschossen   Und mit den Aluschrauben ist sie genauso leicht wie ne FSA Afterburner, von daher...

Die Hope Mini wären echt noch so n kleiner Traum von mir, zumal man die ja auch mit blauen statt goldenen Teilen bekommt   Aber naja die Kohle... Und in Sachen Gewicht und Funktion is die Marta ja echt gut. Hab sie Gebraucht (aber wenig gefahren) von jemandem saugünstig abgekauft, da wars mir dann wurscht, dass sie silber sind.


Und ja, das sind Tom Slick auf meinem Straßenrad. Hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass sie einen solch großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber grob-profilierten MTB-Reifen bringen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2006)

> Die Ritchey Kurbel ist natürlich nicht das beste vom Besten, aber hab ich günsig bei ebay geschossen  Und mit den Aluschrauben ist sie genauso leicht wie ne FSA Afterburner, von daher...



Um das Konzept Großbritannien komplett durchzuziehen, wäre eine Middleburn ideal. Hätte ich auch sehr gerne gehabt. Aber fürs erste habe ich doch eine Truvativ gekauft. Die Britin ist mir momentan dann doch noch zu teuer.

Aber so schlecht finde ich die Ritchey gar nicht. Die ist schön schlank, hätte auch gut an mein Rad gepaßt.

Foto wird noch nachgereicht, hat sich einiges getan.

Gruß,   Geisterfahrer


----------



## Mister P. (25. Juni 2006)

Ich bin da ganz Geisterfahrers Meinung, die Ritchey Kurbel sieht doch nicht schlecht aus. Zumindest an deinem Rad.
Das Voitl ist ein echt stimmig aufgebautes Rad, super schön!

@Wald-Schrat: Wie fährt sich die Pace? Zufrieden?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (25. Juni 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Um das Konzept Großbritannien komplett durchzuziehen, wäre eine Middleburn ideal. Hätte ich auch sehr gerne gehabt. Aber fürs erste habe ich doch eine Truvativ gekauft. Die Britin ist mir momentan dann doch noch zu teuer.



Naja, wenn ich ein rein britisches bike haben wollte, müsste ich wohl mehr als die Hälfte aller parts umbauen   
Aber das ist ja auch garnicht mein Ziel... Und wenn Pace aus Nord-Korea oder sonst woher käme, wär mir das auch wurscht. Finde die Gabeln einfach klasse  
Die Middleburn RS7 in schwarz ist allerdings schon n schönes Teil! Aber ich bin in nächster Zeit überhaupt nicht in der finanziellen Lage, auch nur irgendwas für meinen Esel zu kaufen. Ist aber auch nicht so wild, weils mir so schon ganz gut gefällt und Rennen fahr ich bis auf weiteres eh nicht mehr.

@ Mister P. :
Die Pace ist ganz cool. Ist trotz Stahlfeder recht sportlich in der Abstimmung, was mir bzgl. CC ja ganz gelegen kommt. Ich hab sie bisher mit 80 mm gefahren, werde sie aber jetzt bald mal aufschrauben und auf 100 mm umstellen. Der Voitl Rahmen ist auf 100 mm ausgelegt und lässt das zu.
Gewicht ist mit 1600 g für ne Stahlfedergabel akzeptabel find ich. 
Allerdings würde ich, wenn es jetzt wäre, die RC39 Luftgabel nehmen; einfach deshalb, weil sie 200 g leichter ist  
Steifigkeit ist für meine 65 kg völlig ausreichend. Sie ist aber nicht die steifste. Bei Leuten über 75 Kg könnte es vielleicht unangenehm werden... Aber steifer als ne SID ist sie allemal.


----------



## olafcm (26. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Begleiter für den Weg zur Uni:




fliegt dir da nicht immer die kette runter, da ohne umwerfer und schaltkette?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (26. Juni 2006)

Ja, ab und zu schon passiert das tatsächlich mal. Aber ich bekomm sie noch während der Fahrt mithilfe meines rechten Schuhs immer wieder ganz flux drauf  
Vielleicht hol ich mir demnächst mal ne kleine Kettenführung...


----------



## Crazy Creek (26. Juni 2006)

oder guck ob du irgendwo noch n ollen umwerfer rumliegen hast und bau den einfach drann, hilft vllt auch


----------



## XtCRacer (27. Juni 2006)

@ Wald-Schrat

Hat du vorne eine Marta SL Bremszange mit Postmountstandart und einem adapter auf IS 2000?

Danke MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Wald-Schrat (27. Juni 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Sachen Gewicht und Funktion is die Marta ja echt gut. Hab sie Gebraucht (aber wenig gefahren) von jemandem saugünstig abgekauft, da wars mir dann wurscht, dass sie silber sind.



....und dass die VR Bremse ne Postmount ist, genauso. Wozu gibts Adapter? Das bisschen Mehrgewicht war da egal.

Und @ Crazy Creek: Ich hab noch n Deore Umwerfer rumliegen. Aber der wiegt mir zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (2. Juli 2006)

Dies ist mein Unirad:






mit Tiagrakurbel *yeah*


----------



## Crazy Creek (3. Juli 2006)

@ wald-schrat ... ja ne den würd ich auch auf keinen fall drannbauen... bei einam rad was sooo auf leichtbau getrimmt ist passt so ein deore umwerfer einfach nicht drann gell *rofl*/


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2006)

Bevor ich es zerlege  noch ein paar Bilder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## yunim (3. Juli 2006)

Werden diese ganzen Schüler und Studentenraeder auch auf dem Schulweg, bzw Uniweg benutzt?

Irgendwie sehe ich nie solche Raeder an der Uni...

... und kein Wunder dass dann einige nach Studiengebühren schreien bzw dass sie schon da sind bzw kommen werden....


----------



## XtCRacer (3. Juli 2006)

Solche Bikes müssen Artgerecht bewegt werden. Der weg zur Uni ist nur ausrede für die Eltern und Freundin.
P.S stell du mal 5000 auf den Campus 

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## Wald-Schrat (3. Juli 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich es zerlege  noch ein paar Bilder.



Was haste denn vor?


----------



## GlanDas (3. Juli 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn vor?




Inox.


----------



## IhJochen (3. Juli 2006)

Servus miteinander,

dann stell ich euch auch mal mein Schülerbike vor (bin 17)! Der Rahmen iss von 2001, der Rest iss über die Jahre alles frisch eingebaut worden! Hoffe es gefällt euch!
Gruß

Jochen


----------



## wrlcrew (3. Juli 2006)

Das Foto könnt ein bissl größer sein - und von der anderen Seite ;-)


----------



## AngryApe (8. Juli 2006)

neuaufbau wegen rahmenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (8. Juli 2006)

warum hast du denn die bremse hinter der gabel? die gabel scheint ja richtigrum montiert zu sein oder doch net.


----------



## AngryApe (8. Juli 2006)

wird von pace so empfohlen, geht aber auch anderstrum, bringt theoretisch ein bisschen mehr bremskraft/einen besseren druckpunkt


----------



## DHVEF (9. Juli 2006)

sieht interressant aus. 

Druckpunkt kann sich ja eigentlich nicht ändern, da die bremse ja die gleiche ist. Kraft auch nicht da die wirkungslinie der kraft die gleiche ist und die durchbiegung der gabel wegen ihrer symetrie identisch sein müsste.

auf jeden fall nicht mainstream deswegen thumbs up


----------



## AngryApe (9. Juli 2006)

ja durch die raddrehrichtung wird die bremse eher zusammen als auseindander gedrückt, genauso wie halt am HR, obs wirklich was bringt weiss ich ned


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2006)

Nach der 75km Schlammschlacht in Siedelsbrunn:


----------



## XtCRacer (9. Juli 2006)

@ Angryape

Warum hast du einen Hone Kurbel  dran der rest des aufbaus läst vermuten das da eine XTR dran gehört? 
Ansonsten aber  

MfG XtCRaxer


----------



## Redkap (9. Juli 2006)

wie zum geier bekommt ihr denn so große bilder rein ?

wenn ich n bild auf die erlaubten 60 kb bring is es wintzig...??
 gebt mir ma n tipp bitte!

greetz


----------



## maggi>B (9. Juli 2006)

Redkap schrieb:
			
		

> wie zum geier bekommt ihr denn so große bilder rein ?
> 
> wenn ich n bild auf die erlaubten 60 kb bring is es wintzig...??
> gebt mir ma n tipp bitte!
> ...


Du hast hier auf der Seite ein Fotoalbum, da stellste deine Bilder rein und im Treath verlinkst du sie.
Es gibt hier auch einen Testbereich da kannste das ja mal ausprobieren.
Maggi


----------



## Padolomeus (9. Juli 2006)

Hej,

hier mein Kilometerfressendes Stevens M7:






Gruß Pad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (9. Juli 2006)

Sorry für off topic, aber das muss ich eben loswerden:



			
				SushYm4n schrieb:
			
		

> (...) man könnte jetzt denken, dass es da auch ein rennrad getan hätte aber ich fahr dafür viel zu gern im gelände und rennradfahrer sind für mich leute, die nicht wirklich radl fahren können. was machen die denn schon?? ein wenig schnell fahren, geländefahren is was für könner, auf dem hinterrad den ganzen schulweg zurücklegen, des is acuh was für könner, aber rennrad fahren. des is was für waschlappen








Soviel dazu...


----------



## AngryApe (9. Juli 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Angryape
> 
> Warum hast du einen Hone Kurbel  dran der rest des aufbaus läst vermuten das da eine XTR dran gehört?
> Ansonsten aber
> ...



nja das einzige xtr würdige teil ist die pace und der brake booster  
die einzigen nachteile der hone sind das gewicht (150g zur xtr) und dass sie eben "billiger" ist, aber bei beidem müsst ich zuerst den rahmen tauschen dessen gewicht trau ich mich garnicht zu erwähnen 

Ich hab das rad eh zum kilometer machen aufgebaut, soll halt möglichst robust/pflegeleicht sein 

/edit: hab normalerweise eh nen alten schlauch über die kurbelarme gestülpt (abgeschrubbelte kurbeln sehen einfach noch unschöner aus), da sieht man dann eh kaum mehr dass es eine hone ist


----------



## race-jo (9. Juli 2006)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für off topic, aber das muss ich eben loswerden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mc ewen war mountainbiker, so viel ich weiß.
da sieht man es mal wieder die mountainbiker sind die bessereren radsportler


----------



## mete (9. Juli 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> mc ewen war mountainbiker, so viel ich weiß.
> da sieht man es mal wieder die mountainbiker sind die bessereren radsportler



BMX'er und ich bezweifle, dass das irgendwelche CC- Menschen hinbekommen (ohne irgendeine Wertung abgeben zu wollen).


----------



## wrlcrew (9. Juli 2006)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für off topic, aber das muss ich eben loswerden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...bei dem Zitat klingelt doch was bei mir ;-)


----------



## Redkap (14. Juli 2006)

hi

nachdem ich jetz student bin stell ich mein bike auch noch hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (20. Juli 2006)

So ich bin Azubi und hier ist mein Bike


----------



## XtCRacer (20. Juli 2006)

Der Anfang ist gemacht würde ich sagen. Was ist das für eine Gabel?

MfG Alex


----------



## GlanDas (20. Juli 2006)

Reba (!?)


----------



## CrashOversteel (20. Juli 2006)

Bei Redkap oder bei mir?

Ist beides ne RS Reba (bei mir SL mit Pop-Loc), bei ihm müsste das selbe nur mit Canti-Sockeln sein.

Übrigens Top-Gabel leicht, steif, schön


----------



## der Kanadier (20. Juli 2006)

@ redkap
wie kommst du mit der sattelneigung zurecht? Sieht auf dem Foto ein bisschen extrem aus.
MFG
Der Kanadier


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juli 2006)

@ Crashoversteel:
Bist Du da gerade einen Downhill gefahren, oder ist die Stütze auf normaler Auszugshöhe?
Dann läge nämlich die Vermutung nahe, daß der Rahmen etwas groß ist.
Dabei kommt die Erinnerung an ein gewisses GT... 

Ansonsten gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## CrashOversteel (21. Juli 2006)

Die Stütze ist etwas zu weit drinne aber net viel (ca. 2-3cm). 
Ich habe einen 22 Zoll Rahmen und bin auch 1,91 groß, von daher find ich das das so passt und ich fühle mich darauf echt wohl.
Außerdem gefällt es mir nicht sonderlich wenn ich auf einem kleineren Rahmen sitze, da sehe ich so verloren drauf aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2006)

Bin auch 1,90. Da hätte ich Angst, mir etwas einzuklemmen. Aber wenn Du Dich drauf wohlfühlst.


----------



## Redkap (21. Juli 2006)

der Kanadier schrieb:
			
		

> @ redkap
> wie kommst du mit der sattelneigung zurecht? Sieht auf dem Foto ein bisschen extrem aus.
> MFG
> Der Kanadier




stimmt... is auch extrem... liegt daran dass ich das rad bisher noch nicht wirklich bewegt habe... leider noch unter ner kahnbeinfraktur... 

werd dann währen der ersten langen tour passend einstellen


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juli 2006)

So , ich stelle hier mein Schülerbike zur Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Juli 2006)

Achja, genau genommen ist meins ja auch ein Studentenbike, also:


----------



## flyingcruiser (23. Juli 2006)

seit letzter woche mein neues studentenbike...


----------



## Levty (23. Juli 2006)

und




Und meine SSP Stadtschlampe ist im Aufbau!
Cheers.


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. August 2006)

Hier mal meins in fast fertig (Bremsen kommen diese Woche (Marta Sl):









Mir gefällts.....


----------



## Maxiracer (9. August 2006)

@Exekuhtot: Das Bike sieht wie ich finde noch recht "edel" aus mit schönen Details, gefällt mir .
____________

Ich habe den Tipp bekommen mein Bike hier vorzustellen:

Es ist ein Canyon Racing FS50 Modell 2006 (ist eine Schweizermarke, nicht mit den US Canyons verwechseln!) habe es für 1500CHF (ca.1000EUR) neu gekauft, war ein Sonderpreis. 

Hier nun mein 1000EURO Fully:

http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/4606/b1cz2.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5306/b2xo3.jpg

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6331/b3iu9.jpg


So die wichtigsten Komponenten: 
Gabel: Fox Vanilla RL 130mm
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 190L 190mm
Reifen: Continental Explorer 2,1" (Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25" folgen)
Bremsen: Shimano Deore, hinten 160mm, vorne 203mm XT Scheibe
Schaltung: Shimano Deore Paket

Hoffe es gefällt euch, Kommentare sind erwünscht!

mfg aus der Schweiz!


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. August 2006)

@Maxiracer: Thx. 
Heute sind endlich die Bremsen gekommen, nach dem Rennen in Duisburg wird es auch endlich gute Bilder geben......

So far,

Philipp


----------



## BikeBanshee (9. August 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Bike. Der Luziferrahmen hält, was er verspricht, und das für nur 349. 1269 Gramm in 18" 
Das Bike wiegt so wie hier aufgebaut 9,965 Kilo, allerdings kommt da noch was weg, sobald die XTR-Kassette, die Exustar Pedale, die neue Sattelstütze, das X.O Schaltwerk und die Drehgriffe dazu da sind.... 






Zur Diskussion freigegeben


----------



## _stalker_ (9. August 2006)

bild zu klein, zu viel silber am bike


----------



## ToxicRebel (9. August 2006)

Bild zu klein.? ok - hier mal meins ..
endlich (fast) fertig. Es fehlen noch die eggbeater, und irgendwann müssen mal leichtere Laufräder her. Und ja, die Julie vorne werde ich auch noch tauschen   wenn mal geld da seien sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. August 2006)

Der Rahmen ist sau schön! 
Was wiegter?


----------



## ToxicRebel (10. August 2006)

Also wenn du meinen meinst   der wiegt knappe 1500g. Und basiert auf dem E605 von Poison (nach meiner Einschätzung). War auch ziemlich günstig


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. August 2006)

Schick das Poison und nette Collage. Womit kann man die so erstellen? Jedes einfach Bild Programm?

Einzig die Sitzposition sieht etwas merkwürdig aus.


----------



## ToxicRebel (10. August 2006)

Also mit der Sitzposition bin ich deutlich besser dran als auf meinem alten Steppenwolf  Hat sich bei den ersten Aussfahrten super angefÃ¼hlt.. bleibt also vorerst so. Achja fÃ¼r den Rahmen hab ich 149â¬ gezahlt - 2.Wahl wegen einer FarbverfÃ¤lschung am Steuerrohr, die man nicht sieht  


---- Die "Collage" habe ich mit PhotoImpact gemacht. Auf das Farbbild einfach den Effect "monochrome" anwenden. Und jetzt vom alten Farbbild die entsprechenden farbigen Stellen ausschneiden und wieder an den jeweiligen Stellen einfÃ¼gen. Kann man bestimmt viel einfacher machen, kann ich aber nicht   Mit Photoshop & Co. kann man das Problem wahrs. durch maskieren lÃ¶sen


----------



## bilmes (10. August 2006)

frisch geputzt  
mein studentenbike...

hab damit vor einiger zeit nen ziemlich gutes schnäppchen bei ebay gemacht. nachdem ichs eine woche hatte wurde mir die federgabel am hellichten tag abgeschraubt... war aber zum glück nur ne bescheidene RST.
dann erstmal ne günstige manitou magnum drangetan, inzwischen hats ne schnäppchen-marzocchi   bekommen. 
den lenker hab ich durch nen scott low-rizer ersetzt, und die reifen sind seit kurzem RR's in 2,4". 
ansonsten hats (bis auf die vordere XT-V-Brake) ne komplette deore ausstattung, und wiegt, so wies da steht, 12,9kg. heul:  )

zur diskussion freigegeben...


----------



## Noerty (10. August 2006)

Bike: Gaint ATX 860
 ok meins ist wohl nicht zum neidisch werden  
aber vom Taschengeld isses schwer sich was besseres zu kaufen bzw. dieses Modell aufzurüsten  






Apropros aufrüsten dieses Bike wurde mit der Zeit sogar abgerüsted  als der hintere und vordere Umwerfer irgendwann das Zeitliche gesegnet hatten wurden die LX Komponenten durch Deore ersetzt   wegen Geldmangel. 
Der Rahmen ist auch schon zeimlich heruntergeritten bzw. dessen Beschichtung, die Laufräder Eiern etwas..... Die Gabel ist vom Salz im Winter ganz schön angefressen..... aber ansonsten es FÄHRT   und ist für meinen Begriff einigermaßen leicht. Antriebsmäßig ist dafür alles TOP, die Antriebsteile wurden auch schon des öfteren gewechselt zum Glück kann ich das selber sonst wäre das wohl auch schon längst weggefallen wegen des lieben Geldes  

Der Sattel und der Flaschenhalter is übrigends vom Aldi. Letzterer ist bei der ersten heftigeren Waldabfahrt gebrochen   Also doch besser teuer kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidlang3 (13. August 2006)

Na gut - ich bin auch Student und mein Studentenbike ist das hier






und wenn ich nicht grad in der Stadt unterwegs bin das da






nur gefallen mir irgendwie meine Aufkleber nicht mehr....
aber ohne schauts au blöd aus


----------



## GlanDas (13. August 2006)

die Bodenfreiheit sieht ja extrem'st aus.
Sonst klasse Teile, vorallem die Judy SL, soeine hab ich auch gerade, genauso wie die XTR Shifter an den Barends. Auch wenn die an eine Bullbar gehören


----------



## davidlang3 (13. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> die Bodenfreiheit sieht ja extrem'st aus.
> Sonst klasse Teile, vorallem die Judy SL, soeine hab ich auch gerade, genauso wie die XTR Shifter an den Barends. Auch wenn die an eine Bullbar gehören



da is die 98er mit Ölkartusche drin... is von nem alten Focus Thunder raus.

HAb noch ne 99er mit offenem Ölbad - aber mit zu kurzem Schaft. Aber die spricht vieeel schöner an als die 98er

Ja das mit dem alten XTR-Shifter is so ne sache... such da mal ersatzteile - hab monatelang bei ebay gesucht, weil mir die seile abgerissen sind... Bekommt man nämlich angeblich nicht mehr als ersatzteil.


----------



## damonsta (25. September 2006)

Reanimierungsversuch:

Meins nach diversen Umbauten-nun bei 10,8kg


----------



## chaoscarsten (25. September 2006)

Ich bin Student:

Das ist mein Bike:


----------



## _stalker_ (25. September 2006)

ganz großes kino
bitte das nächste mal die bilder drehen (von der auflösung mal ganz abgesehen)
das kann selbst der windows picture and fax viewer!


----------



## zwärg (25. September 2006)

Ich Bin Zu Doof Um Mein Bike Hihein Zu Tun.
Vieleicht Kann Es Für Mich Ein Anderer Rein Tun,danke.


----------



## Basilikum86 (25. September 2006)

jo dass ist auch n studentenbike  wobei um in die schule zu fahrn hab ich n altes  spezialized stumpjumper FS mit ner gelben quadra 21 gabel


----------



## FeierFox (25. September 2006)

Dem Zwerch sein Bike:


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. September 2006)

Meins wurde geklaut, also wenn ihr das Nox welches weiter oben auf dieser Seite zu finden ist seht, sagt mir bitte wo, oder je nach Statur bittet Ihn doch "höfflich" darum euch das Bike zu überlassen, sollte so der Raum Mönchengladbach, Neuss Düsseldorf sein. Gibt natürlich auch was für den der es findet......

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (25. September 2006)

schüler,11. klasse gymnasium
17 jahre alt
oben , mein bike


----------



## zwärg (26. September 2006)

danke das du mein bike rein getan hast


----------



## jetos15 (30. September 2006)

so ma meins, bin 15 und Schüler der 10 Klasse am GPW in Weilburg






und noma 






is doch echt nice


----------



## Saufhund (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiss, dass es kein Traumbike ist, aber ich bin eben Schüler und habe entsprechen kein geregeltes Einkommen. Mir gefällts trotzdem und bin Stolz auf meine grösste Investition, der Marta Sl, die wie ich finde hervorragend zum Bike passt.

Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt. Da ich viel auf der Strasse fahre habe ich momentan Slicks dran und Rennradpedale.













mfg Saufhund


----------



## HeidnerBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

---------Meins------------------


----------



## XtCRacer (5. Oktober 2006)

Hm an deinem Fotographischen können muß noch gearbeitet werdern. Dann kann man auch das Bike besser beeugen.

MfG XtCRacer


----------



## HeidnerBiker (5. Oktober 2006)

Wurde auch mit der Händykamera gemacht.


----------



## NoizZ (5. Dezember 2006)




----------



## munchin Monster (6. Dezember 2006)

HeidnerBiker schrieb:


> ---------Meins------------------
> Anhang anzeigen 118039





Ist das Bild am Silvretta Stausee im Hochmontafon entstanden (Österreich)?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IhJochen (14. Januar 2007)

Mein neues, zwar Azubi, aber ich denk des zählt noch oder


----------



## keroson (14. Januar 2007)

@saufhund: geiles bike aber 1. sattel sollte nicht so n sessel sein und 2. Bremsleitungen kürzen.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (14. Januar 2007)

Bis auf den Lenker schönes Bike!


----------



## Geiersteinfan (14. Januar 2007)

Mein neues Studi-Bike (fast fertig):





Rocky Mountain Vertex 2004, SID Team, Avid Juicy 7 2007, XT komplett (Kurbelgarnitur soll noch gewechselt werden), Vordere Disc wird morgen noch montiert. Kompletter Eigenaufbau.


----------



## 3rr0r (14. Januar 2007)




----------



## Hupert (14. Januar 2007)

@3rror

So ein schickes Rad...  und so schön professionell montierte Scheibenbremsen. Die Gabel sifft aber rum wie man leider auf dem Bild nicht sehen kann. Da muss mal ne Neue her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rr0r (14. Januar 2007)

Dat is wahr mein Freund aber die Kohle spielt grad nich so richtig mit  Student halt^^


----------



## AngryApe (16. Januar 2007)

sodele ist zwar nicht meins, aber ich habs heut fÃ¼r nen freund zusammengebastelt 

--> "low budget" bike 670-680â¬, komplett XT/X.9 321(am hr da 100kg fahrer)/317 felgen und julies, bis auf pedale alles neu


----------



## NoizZ (18. Januar 2007)

So eine kleine, zarte Gabel an so einem dicken Rahmen? Optisch passt das irgendwie nicht so, aber ne vernünftige Federgabel hätte sicherlich das Budget gesprengt, oder?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Januar 2007)

Den Rahmen hab ich im zarten Alter von 15 Jahren von meinem ersten selbstverdienten Geld gekauft und seither Taschengeld und Nebenjobverdienste in Teile investiert .


----------



## Geiersteinfan (18. Januar 2007)

Sehr geil  
ging mir mit meinem ersten Hardtail genauso (Etto Bj. 92), allerdings hab ich da nicht so hochwertige Teile (Stütze, etc) verbaut...


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2007)

a)




b)



(zu verkaufen... wer will?)

und das beste zum Schluss c)




Sodele. Und noch ein FR/Tour HT ist im Aufbau...

PS: 12. Klasse / Nebenjob als Spenditeur


----------



## AngryApe (18. Januar 2007)

> So eine kleine, zarte Gabel an so einem dicken Rahmen? Optisch passt das irgendwie nicht so, aber ne vernünftige Federgabel hätte sicherlich das Budget gesprengt, oder?


jupp, federgabel kommt dann vielleicht im sommer noch eine...

der haken ist dasses keine bezahlbaren starrgabeln gibt die optisch passen würden, fahren tut sichs so super


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Januar 2007)

Geiersteinfan schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> ging mir mit meinem ersten Hardtail genauso (Etto Bj. 92), allerdings hab ich da nicht so hochwertige Teile (Stütze, etc) verbaut...


Danke .
Die Stütze hab ich übrigens geschenkt bekommen. Der Rahmen hatte nem Typen gehört der zu viel Geld hatte. Ist ein halbes Jahr gefahren, ohne die geringste Gebrauchsspur zu hinterlassen, dann beschloß er daß er für seine Ansprüche (Zitat: "Feldweg mit Freundin") ein Titanrad braucht. Mein Händler wollte also so schnell wie möglich diesen Rahmen loswerden, ging mit dem Preis runter und schenkte mir Stütze, Innenlager, Steuersatz, Starrgabel und nen Vorbau (nicht Syncros), damit ichs gleich mitnehmen und aufbauen konnte .
Hab dann 1400 DM berappt, statt NP ohne Teile 2600 DM (2500 + 100 für Sonderlackierung).


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

meins (sieht mittlererweile nen bissel anders aus hat noch einen flaschenhalter und cleats:


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

hoch shit wiso geht das bei mir nie mit den großen pics egal müsst ihr halt in meine galerie locken: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/309519/cat/500/ppuser/75573


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geiersteinfan (19. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Danke .
> Die Stütze hab ich übrigens geschenkt bekommen. Der Rahmen hatte nem Typen gehört der zu viel Geld hatte. Ist ein halbes Jahr gefahren, ohne die geringste Gebrauchsspur zu hinterlassen, dann beschloß er daß er für seine Ansprüche (Zitat: "Feldweg mit Freundin") ein Titanrad braucht.



Sehr schön,
so muss das sein! Ich hoffe du schonst das Schätzchen nicht, denn so ein Bike gehört geritten!! Ich werd mal kucken ob ich noch heut mittag ein paar pics von meinem Etto (ist übrigens auch Stahl, mit Ritchey Ausfallenden) posten kann! 

Bis mein neues Hardtail (siehe oben) fertig ist, beweg ich es eigentlich fast täglich! Nur putzen müsst ich mal wieder  

Gibt es in diesem Forum noch mehr Schüler und Studenten die klassische Bikes aus den 90ern fahre? Wenn ja, dann her mit den pics...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Januar 2007)

@Geiersteinfan:
Ich fahr schon gscheid damit . Ich pflege es aber auch gut; vorallem den Rahmen mit AutoWax.
Und zeig mal Dein Etto .


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Januar 2007)

Detailbilder hab ich leider grad keine

...sind eig auch Bikes anderer Gattungen zugelassen  ?


----------



## Radax (22. Januar 2007)

Hier mal meine derzeitigen Bikes
Für die Schule
Schulrad
Bild folgt. Steht zwar schon im Geschäft hab aber vergessen Fotos zu machen 

Für den Bikepark




Für (fast) alles Andere



Ach und bei meiner Freundin steht noch ein Merida Hardtail im Keller, von dem ich keine Fotos hab.


----------



## sportytorsten (23. Januar 2007)

Das Epic sieht rischtig schick aus!


----------



## speci-chad (24. Januar 2007)

@radax...kann es sein das die alfine-scheibenbremsen bloß "weiterentwickelte" nexus sind?  vor allem die hebel sehen so ulkig aus...


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Januar 2007)

Mein Kleiner Studenten Panzer 12,6 KG


----------



## sportytorsten (24. Januar 2007)

Für Alle die auch ein schönes MERIDA in Carbon haben wollen, aber nicht viel Geld loswerden wollen bietet sich hier die Möglichkeit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Carbonrahmen...9QQihZ007QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich bin aber nicht der Anbieter...


----------



## NoizZ (24. Januar 2007)

Was für welche, die nicht viel Geld loswerden wollen?
Die Auktion läuft noch 6 Tage und hat jetzt schon ein Gebot ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fi156 (4. Februar 2007)

100% Schüler  (wie im Hintergrund des 1. Pic's zu sehen  )











mfg


----------



## omaschreck (10. Februar 2007)

moin 

na ja, also mit den luxusschiffen hier kann ich nich wirklich mithalten, aber bei den materialkosten ist meins vermutlich unschlagbar 

so i proudly present mein 51,98--incl-rahmen-und-gabel-bike:






...aber ich hatte bis august 2006 was reelles(corratec airtech glacier), aber das gute stück musste weg, weil ich nach wacken wollte


----------



## jan84 (10. Februar 2007)

12,3kg die funktionieren und das Portemonait schonen . 

grüße
jan


----------



## omaschreck (10. Februar 2007)

jan84 schrieb:


> funktionieren



das wesentlichste von allem!


----------



## zwärg (10. Februar 2007)

kann mir jemand auch hier mein bike rein tun?
danke viel mal.
ps:ist im album


----------



## racejo (10. Februar 2007)

bitteschön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (10. Februar 2007)

Zu geil um damit in den Wald zu gehen!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Zu geil um damit in den Wald zu gehen!



Eben! Deshalb steht es ja in der Küche. Hat ja auch Schneebesen dran. Das hätte dir doch auffallen müssen, dass es sich um eine "Küchenmaschine" handelt.


----------



## damonsta (11. Februar 2007)

Zu teuer um selbst verdient zu sein (nein, auf DAS Bike bin ich nicht neidisch, kein Gedanke daran bitte) und zu sehr auf NUR Leichtbau getrimmt, siehe Kettenblätter und Aluscheibchen.


----------



## zwärg (11. Februar 2007)

die ketten blätter schaltenn besser als meine 06 xtr!!
die alu bremsscheiben sind bei meinem gewicht von nur 58 kilo null problem.
auch bei schwereren personen nicht vorausgesetzt man kann richtig bremsen und lässt die bremse nicht dauernd schleifen.
was denn preis angeht:
1:ich zahlen viel selber.
2:viel zahlen sponsorn
3:lass mich doch einfach freude haben 

LG zwärg


----------



## general-easy (11. Februar 2007)

hier mein hobel!

fah ich schon länger! so seit äh... mai 04 ca.!

joa! gibts net viel zu sagen! schauts euch an! aber ist halt einfach nur mitm handy gemacht und net so gepost wie die anderen hier! 





greetz


----------



## zou (13. Februar 2007)

ich hau hier mal meine beiden bikes in die runde.
ersteres ist leider nicht mehr ganz in diesem zustand vorhanden, da es immer wieder menschen gibt, die vor fremdem eigentum nicht halt machen...






und dies ist mein sportgerät  (sorry für die unscharfen bilder, cam muss erstmal wieder aufgeladen werden ^^)


----------



## racejo (13. Februar 2007)

general-easy schrieb:


> hier mein hobel!
> 
> fah ich schon länger! so seit äh... mai 04 ca.!
> 
> ...



ist das ne judy?


----------



## dkiki (13. Februar 2007)

würd ja mal auf SID team tippen


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> die ketten blätter schaltenn besser als meine 06 xtr!!
> die alu bremsscheiben sind bei meinem gewicht von nur 58 kilo null problem.
> auch bei schwereren personen nicht vorausgesetzt man kann richtig bremsen und lässt die bremse nicht dauernd schleifen.
> was denn preis angeht:
> ...



zu 1: In Deutschland ist Kinderarbeit ja leider nicht erlaubt...
zu 2: Schön für Dich!
zu 3: Die will Dir auch keiner nehmen.

Ach ja, jetzt mal wieder zum Thread:

Als ich Schüler war gab es noch keine Mountainbikes (jedenfalls nicht wirklich...), aber in zwärgs Geburtsjahr hatte ich ein Giant Coldrock.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2007)

Joa, hier mal mein Schüler-Bike: (Normalerweise noch mit cleats, sind aber gerade abgeschraubt^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (13. Februar 2007)

Das ist ein richtiges SchÃ¼lerbike. So stelle ich mir das vor. Preis/Leistung: top!
Da sieht man dass es wenigstens vom eigenen Geld bezahlt wurde. Bei einem Bike, an dem Hauptsache teuer verbaut ist, kann ich das nicht glauben. Ich verdiene als Student nicht zu wenig und wohne daheim, aber ich kann mir dennnoch kein 5000â¬ Hardtail leisten!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das ist ein richtiges Schülerbike. So stelle ich mir das vor. Preis/Leistung: top!
> Da sieht man dass es wenigstens vom eigenen Geld bezahlt wurde. Bei einem Bike, an dem Hauptsache teuer verbaut ist, kann ich das nicht glauben. Ich verdiene als Student nicht zu wenig und wohne daheim, aber ich kann mir dennnoch kein 5000 Hardtail leisten!



Japs, da hast du Recht.  Das hab ich alles aus eigener Tasche bezahlt. So sah es auch nich im Original aus, sondern ich hab es Stückchen für Stückchen aufgerüstet.


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2007)

Respekt. Ich habe auch mit einem 600 DM Bike angefangen. Stück für Stück umgebaut, erst HT, dann Fully, bald wieder HT!
So machts auch mehr Spaß, da wird das Bike richtig zum Baby!
(Und was ich da an Arbeitsstunden reingesteckt habe-reden wir nicht drüber!)


----------



## Sascha11011987 (14. Februar 2007)

Hey 
hier is dann mal mein Focus Super Bud 
Kommt aber jetzt noch ne Scheibenbremse drauf 
Und zum Frühling kommen diese "Scheiß" Schutzbleche ab ;-)


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Februar 2007)

wäre das hintere nicht so arg hoch montiert, würde es evtl. auch mehr bringen


----------



## Sascha11011987 (14. Februar 2007)

es bringt ja was sieht halt nur ******* aus.
also meinst du ich soll das was runter setzen ?


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2007)

Muss runter!
******** aussehen tuts so oder so!


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Februar 2007)

setz es so knapp es geht direkt über den reifen, evtl. hinten leicht hochgestellt
bringt am meisten...
so wie es atm steht spritzt ja trotzdem noch was nach vorne...

edit: das licht würde man von hinten auch besser sehen, wenn es nicht nach unten zeigen würde


----------



## Sascha11011987 (14. Februar 2007)

Naja 
deswegen sachte ich ja die kommen wieder ab im frühjahr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Respekt. Ich habe auch mit einem 600 DM Bike angefangen. Stück für Stück umgebaut, erst HT, dann Fully, bald wieder HT!
> So machts auch mehr Spaß, da wird das Bike richtig zum Baby!
> (Und was ich da an Arbeitsstunden reingesteckt habe-reden wir nicht drüber!)



Mein Baby ist es alle mal. Und genug Zeit und umherprobiert hab ich auch


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. März 2007)

Aber nicht für die Uni


----------



## fredyhany (8. März 2007)

So hab den Thread gerade entdeckt und da ich ja gott sei dank auch noch Schüler bin hier einer meiner neuen Schülerbikes:

erstes von Grund auf selbst aufgebautes Rad:





Was noch gemacht werden muss:
- Hinten 2,3er Mantel
- Hintere Bremsleitung kürzen
- 1x Spacer kaufen und montieren
- evt. die LX-Kurbel abschleifen und polieren
- Rahmendecals designen


----------



## radonzrprobiker (15. März 2007)

das is zwar kein cc bike sondern eher dirtjump un enduro aber jedenfalls ein schülerbike


----------



## TobiF (17. März 2007)

Hier ist mein Studenten bike, es bekommte aber nächste woche noch ein geschwisterchen...


----------



## Der Yeti (17. März 2007)

**** die henne woher has du die geile farbe des lrs, der sattelstütze, der kurbel und des lenkers???
wenne das selber gemacht has, wie has du den silbernen schriftzug an der sattelstütze rekonstruiert??
sau geil, da steht wohl einer auf frm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2007)

Ich bin doch wieder für Studiengebühren!


----------



## Crazy Creek (17. März 2007)

ach und nächste woche kommt noch ein "geschwisterchen" dazu, weil zwei cd´s
ja auch wirklich nicht reichen!^^ fettes bike mal


----------



## keroson (17. März 2007)

sind dass nicht eloxiert notubes ztr???


----------



## TobiF (17. März 2007)

Bei uns hat das ganze team orangene FRM custom teile bekommen und das sind olympics. Ich hab nen sehr guten Draht zum Deutschen FRM Vertrieb.....


----------



## TobiF (17. März 2007)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> ach und nächste woche kommt noch ein "geschwisterchen" dazu, weil zwei cd´s
> ja auch wirklich nicht reichen!^^ fettes bike mal



Das grünehabe ich verkauft, aber das neue ist so ähnlich nur passend zum rush


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. März 2007)

Mensch Tobi, Studi müsste man(n) sein (-;
bin mal aufs neue Rad gespannt


----------



## mete (19. März 2007)




----------



## opossum (19. März 2007)

sehr schön des rad! aber ne bissel grasse sattelüberhöhung...


----------



## mete (19. März 2007)

Danke, geht aber ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße nicht anders, weil Gabelhöhe und Steuerrohrlänge begrenzt sind und die Sitzhöhe ja trotzdem passen muss. Ich könnte max. die SID wieder von 44 auf 63mm aufstocken und den Vorbau umdrehen, das wären dann so 12,5 statt 14cm, aber eigentlich will ich nicht mehr Federweg und es passt auch so .


----------



## zwärg (19. März 2007)

wie schwer ist es?

echt geil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (19. März 2007)

Na na mete was seh ich denn da...die Maxxis hattest wohl nur mal eben für den Contest aufgezogen um das Gewicht zu drücken und fährst sie gar nicht wirklich...tzeh

edit: @ zwärg
7.1kg wiegt es - allerdings mit anderen Reifen und Starrgabel
siehe hier


----------



## mete (19. März 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Na na mete was seh ich denn da...die Maxxis hattest wohl nur mal eben für den Contest aufgezogen um das Gewicht zu drücken und fährst sie gar nicht wirklich...tzeh
> 
> edit: @ zwärg
> 7.1kg wiegt es - allerdings mit anderen Reifen und Starrgabel
> siehe hier



Nö, die fahr ich schon als FF- Ersatz (also im Trockenen), nur momentan nicht . Da ich gerade das Fully zerreiße und das für mich einfach die besten Reifen sind, die bei mir herumliegen, kamen sie halt ans Hardtail, es wiegt mit den Änderungen jetzt etwas über 8 Kg.


----------



## r0ckZ (30. März 2007)

12. Klasse, bin noch am abbezahlen ...
Sattel und Reifen möchte ich noch tauschen, muss aber erstmal reichen (.. nd ca$h ...)

Kommentare sind erwünscht


----------



## FeierFox (30. März 2007)

Klickies ran, Flats ab. Schlosshalterung und Licht ab und ne Stadtschlampe kaufen.


----------



## r0ckZ (30. März 2007)

flats bleiben, ich steh auf geschundene schienbeine 
und auf das feeling, was dickes unter den füßen zu haben 

hab auch noch ne stadtschlampe, trek 3900 @ 3800km

möchte aber auch mal was gutes benutzen, auch für fahrten am abend (für club/bar-fahrten natürlich das trek), deswegen licht

dit schloss is dann halt für sessions, wo man nur nen halbes stündchen mal weg is, man das bike nich mit reinnehmen darf, hab das abus granit x plus und n schlaufenkabel (ja, nix is wirklich sicher )
angeschlossen wirds dann aber trotzdem nur in meinem blickfeld, ansonsten geh ich da nich rein ^^

aber die diebstahlparanoia is schon ne ätzende sache, is echt schade


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Hier mal mein Rennesel, hab extra die Spuren des ersten Regenschauers drangelassen... 






[/url]





[/IMG]
Grüße


----------



## Single-Trail (30. März 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hier mal mein Rennesel, hab extra die Spuren des ersten Regenschauers drangelassen...
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir gut.. ne weiße SID Worldcup würde sich schön machen da dran  vorallem da der rote Schriftzug geil zu den NOKONs passen würde

also wenn du das nötige kleingeld hast....


----------



## damonsta (30. März 2007)

Wenn dann bitte Reba WC!


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

Eine Sid wäre für die 180er Scheibe vorne wohl zu weich... Bin nach der ersten Woche aber von der Menja absolut begeistert, überhaupt kein Vergleich mehr zur Ronin, ein geniales Ansprechverhalten!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (30. März 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> 12. Klasse, bin noch am abbezahlen ...
> Sattel und Reifen möchte ich noch tauschen, muss aber erstmal reichen (.. nd ca$h ...)
> 
> Kommentare sind erwünscht





das stimmt...das scape ding ist der letzte scheiß...bei mir jetzt ausgetauscht gegen selle italia....
die reifen finde ich allerdings gut...soweit ich weiß sind racing ralph?!


----------



## radonzrprobiker (30. März 2007)

das ist aber die drahtversion von racing ralph


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. April 2007)

hi,

das Endorfin ist ja mal so richtig Geil und ich frage mich was ihr gegen die Magura-Gabel habt (nur weil Magura-Gabeln in den Tests teilweise nicht so gut waren??)

dann will ich mal mein Bike vorstellen:
es ist so komplett Rennfertig wodurch auch Satteltasche und Pumpe dran sind








Gewicht ist nicht so besonders ca.11,5kg (natürlich ohne Satteltasche), sollte halt alles günstig und auch haltbar sein
die hörnchen habe ich nur erstmal zu test zwecken, ob ich sie wirklich brauche sie sind dort eigentlich Tune RH1.
Die nächsten Leichtbau maßnahmen sind ja eigentlich schon geplant aber ich ware noch auf den Geldregen, wodurch das noch dauern könnte bis zum nächsten Winter.

MfG
Cubeflizer

PS: die unterschiedlichen Felgen sind, weil beim Hinterrad der Freilauf kaputtgegangen ist und ein neues Hinterrad günstiger war.


----------



## Crazy Creek (4. April 2007)

@ limit83
lass da bloß die menja drinn, hab die auch schon bei nem freund testen dürfen, die ist einfach nur genial!


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2007)

Bin auch super zufrieden mit der Menja! Volle Kontrolle am Vorderrad! Ist kein Vergleich mehr zur erheblich schlechteren Ronin... Einen Quantensprung hat Magura da gemacht! 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Milass (5. April 2007)

Ich stell meins auch mal hier rein 










Felgenaufkleber sind inzwischen ab, Gabelschaft ist auch gekürzt.

weitere geplante Änderungen:

Reba Team/race
Schrauben Tuning (rot)
Bar ends
Eggbeater Ti



Zu mir noch kurz, Schüler 11. Klasse, daher die Änderungen nur nach und nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (5. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Hier mal mein Rennesel, hab extra die Spuren des ersten Regenschauers drangelassen...
> 
> 
> ...



schönes bike 

was wiegt denn die meja mit lenkerlockout? sollte sich doch auf reba niveau halten?


----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> schönes bike
> 
> was wiegt denn die meja mit lenkerlockout? sollte sich doch auf reba niveau halten?



Ich habe leider keine Waage, um die Einzelteile zu wiegen. Denke aber die Herstellerangabe mit 1680g ohne Lenkerlockout wird irgendwo passen. Das ist zwar mehr als eine Reba WC, dafür kostet sie aber nur die Hälfte und fährt sich mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht noch besser! 
Gruß


----------



## damonsta (5. April 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Waage, um die Einzelteile zu wiegen. Denke aber die Herstellerangabe mit 1680g ohne Lenkerlockout wird irgendwo passen. Das ist zwar mehr als eine Reba WC, dafür kostet sie aber nur die Hälfte und fährt sich mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht noch besser!
> Gruß



Na, wenn das denn wahr ist


----------



## SplashingKrusty (7. April 2007)

Hallo!

Hier mal mein Studentenbike:
Ein GT Zaskar Team 2005, das ich mir nach und nach so aufgebaut habe. Neueste Errungenschaft sind die Juicys (vorher HS33) und der SLR.


----------



## davidlang3 (7. April 2007)

immer wieder der GT-Rahmen - den wollt ich damals auch haben 

meine Bikes bekommen momentan mal wieder ne Generalüberholung - eins davon sogar sehr viele neue Parts - wenn alles fertig is,dann gibts au wieder bilder


----------



## joines (7. April 2007)

Mein Studentenbike. Ein Maßanzug von Germans aus Columbus Niobium Life Stahlrohren gefertigt. Gewicht liegt bei knappen 11kg, fährt sich dafür wie auf einer Wolke. Ein Rahmen mit Seele


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (7. April 2007)

sehr schickes Rad, nur die R7 sieht (wie in den aller meisten Fällen) nicht so toll aus.


----------



## FeierFox (7. April 2007)

Fein so ein Stahlrahmen. Hat irgendwie Flair 



Hier meine Studentenkarre:


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. April 2007)

Meine Studentenschleuder mit dem letzten Update..


----------



## Master | Torben (8. April 2007)

Das fährt meine Freundin derzeit:







Es soll aber auch baldigst ein Cyclecraft für sie ran und die Z1 soll ner Pike weichen. Ganz aktuell ist das Bild auch nicht, mittlerweile hat sie 2007er Louisen dran.

Das fahr ich:






Bei der Stütze bitte nicht aufregen.... aber das Starke Stück kann ich einfach nicht absägen!  Und selbst bei ordentlichen Abfahrten war mir die Stütze noch nicht negativ im Weg. Die 04er Louise FR sind 06ern gewichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (8. April 2007)

yeah ein cyclecraft 
mein erstes fully war damals ein csp ltd
hätte ich nicht verkaufen sollen - naja da war leider eh keine scheibenbremsaufnahme dran 

auf jeden fall schicker hobel den du da dein eigenen nennst wenn auch nicht so ganz cc


----------



## mete (8. April 2007)

Lustig, ich könnte schwören, der A2 war mal meiner, was der schonalles mitgemacht hat...

Edit: mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sogar, das Steuerrohrgusset unterm Unterrohr war nämlich nicht Serie .


----------



## Onegear (8. April 2007)

boah, müsst ihr jobs haben  
wenn ich das hier so sehe: endorfins, germans, fette cd's, Rocky...
hier mal meins. reicht auch und fährt und fährt und fährt und verzeiht auch mal etwas dickere abfahrten, wenn mal wieder adrenalinschub gefragt ist 





[/url][/IMG]

edit: sattelstellung wurde geändert...


----------



## Master | Torben (8. April 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Lustig, ich könnte schwören, der A2 war mal meiner, was der schonalles mitgemacht hat...
> 
> Edit: mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sogar, das Steuerrohrgusset unterm Unterrohr war nämlich nicht Serie .



Ehrlich?!  ich hab die Kiste von Holgi XA gekauft.... und naja 320 Tacken hingelegt. Guter Preis, leider war der Rahmen nicht wirklich in dem Zustand wie er ihn beschrieben hatte  Eine Schraube dreht hol... Dämpferaufnahme ausgeschlagen bzw. nicht fest und zwei Unterlegtscheiben fehlten auch. Ich hab den Rahmen trotzdem behalten und geb ihn net mehr weg  für meine Freundin muss unbedingt auch ein Cyclecraft her!!! 

Zu dem Vorwurf das das kein CC Bike sein soll - versteh ich net


----------



## mete (8. April 2007)

Ja, ich hatte den Rahmen damals zu Steiner- Design eingeschickt um das Gusset einschweißen zu lassen und für eine neue Pulverbeschichtung, der Rahmen ist bestimmt schon acht Jahre alt und immer noch sehr funktional. Die Dämpferaufnahme ist so, da das Gewinde nie wirklich spielfrei zu fertigen ist und eigentlich gehört da noch eine "Kontermutter" drauf, dann hat es kein Spiel mehr, die hatte ich damals aber zugunsten der Winkelverstellbarkeit weggelassen. Die Boxxer ist übrigens zu lang dafür, ich hatte ein Dorado SC drin, die war genau richtig, auch vom Federweg her.


----------



## stephdeluxe (10. April 2007)

das gute alte für Berlin:





Fazit nach etlichen Jahren: unzerstörbar!

Das neu aufgebaute für Braunschweig:


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2007)

> für Braunschweig



Bist du Schüler oder Student?
 Gruß...


----------



## stephdeluxe (10. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Bist du Schüler oder Student?
> Gruß...



Student der TU Braunschweig im 10. Semester


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2007)

> Student der TU Braunschweig im 10. Semester


Dito!

Mmmh, fährst du nicht bei der Uni-MTB-Gruppe mit oder haben wir uns bisher verpasst?
Gesichter kann ich mir nicht so gut merken, aber dein Rad würde mir bekannt vorkommen. 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (10. April 2007)

derzeitiger aufbau


----------



## Cpace (10. April 2007)

wow, was man hier fÃ¼r rÃ¤der sieht...und meinereiner klebt folie im carbon-look Ã¼ber den 25â¬-rahmen ausm fundbÃ¼ro ^^ foto is nicht ganz aktuell, hab schwalbe table tops draufgezogen...und ihm xtr schalt-&bremszÃ¼ge gegÃ¶nnt...

ganz vergessen, das rad hab ich seit gut 2,5 jahren und bin student im 2ten semester ^^


----------



## unchained (10. April 2007)

nochwas von mir


----------



## stephdeluxe (11. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> nochwas von mir



 Was ne schöne Werkstatt  

Hätte ich auch gerne wieder 

@salzbrezel: fahr (noch) nich bei der unisportgruppe mit. is halt immer wenig Zeit am Wochenende, aber Dienstags müßte es drin sein...

aber demnächst bin ich mal dabei.


----------



## morph027 (17. April 2007)

Hier mal mein Gerät für den Azubi-Geldbeutel...Reicht bis jetzt für alles aus  Selbst aufgebaut, also Teil für Teil zusammengetragen. Ist aber trotzdem ständige Baustelle, das nächste wird ein vernünftiger Laufradsatz werden.

Nur wenn ich jetzt schon das Wort Fahrrad erwähne, guckt meine Freundin so böse


----------



## Cpace (18. April 2007)

Ja, und wenn der Läufradsatz dann noch komplett schwarz wäre, würds auch gleich viel besser aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (18. April 2007)

So ist's geplant 

Würd auch zu gern die tausend Biria-Label runterkriegen, aber die sind so blöd mit dem Lack verbunden


----------



## Cpace (18. April 2007)

Dann geh doch mit nem Fön drüber und kratz die mit nem Stück Holz runter, ging bei mir auch. Die Klebereste gehn wunderbar mit Kleberesteentferner weg...Oder zur Not, so wie ich, den Rahmen teilweise mit Carbon-Look-Folie überkleben ^^


----------



## bähr83 (18. April 2007)

Hier meines hab es seit 03 

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8044/dscf0167in5.jpg


----------



## davidlang3 (18. April 2007)

so, jetzt gibts auch wieder aktuelle Bilder von meinen Schätzen

hier mein Spaßgerät für den Wald und unbefestigte Strecken
Das hab ich besonders gern, weils extrem leicht is und sehr wendig und schnell





Und mein Fahrrad zum Studieren, dass der Weg von der Wohnung zur FH auch spaß macht mit unplattbaren Big Apple bereift


----------



## TobiF (20. April 2007)

Wie Versprochen das "geschwisterchen" zu meinem Rush


----------



## crossmäxer (20. April 2007)

hey dein taurine hat mir am sonntag richtig gut gefallen! respekt mit den frm teilen einfach unverwechselbar...goilll

greetz ben p.s.: mein 10.klasse schülerbike is in meim album wenn ich schönere bilder hab stell ichs au mal rein


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. April 2007)

Saugeiles Gerät, TobiF!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. April 2007)

So,hier mal mein Schülerbike



Ist ein Fusion Slash Sl , Baujahr 06 in A-Teamlackierung 
ca.9.8 Kilo


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

Hier mein neues. Komplett Custommade, komplett sponsored by Studentenjobs+Glück+Beziehungen.


----------



## Master | Torben (3. Mai 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte den Rahmen damals zu Steiner- Design eingeschickt um das Gusset einschweißen zu lassen und für eine neue Pulverbeschichtung, der Rahmen ist bestimmt schon acht Jahre alt und immer noch sehr funktional. Die Dämpferaufnahme ist so, da das Gewinde nie wirklich spielfrei zu fertigen ist und eigentlich gehört da noch eine "Kontermutter" drauf, dann hat es kein Spiel mehr, die hatte ich damals aber zugunsten der Winkelverstellbarkeit weggelassen. Die Boxxer ist übrigens zu lang dafür, ich hatte ein Dorado SC drin, die war genau richtig, auch vom Federweg her.



ALso wegen der Boxxer - sagen ja alle das die nich passt dabei is der Lenkwinkel super ok  der Hinterbau sieht wohl so schwachbrüstig aus wah  Der Rahmen is von 1999 soweit die Info von Cyclecraft. Der Federweg der damaligen original Gabel lag bei 160mm laut Cyclecraft - der Rahmen hat nach meinen Messungen knappe 170mm - von daher gehts  aber ja du hast recht... das A1 wäre lecker... yamyam 

Was aber definitiv ist - der Cyclecraft bleibt in der Familie! Wird nie wieder vertickt  so geil der Hinterbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (3. Mai 2007)

Sagtmal, eure Räder sehen alle so toll aus. Wenn ihr abends mal wohin fahrt, benutzt ihr die dann auch oder habt ihr Zweiträder?? Da bin ich bei meinem ganz froh, das sieht so versotzt aus und erst auf den zweiten Blick erkannt man, dass es nicht ganz so schlecht ist. Wurd mir erst einmal kaputt gemacht ^^


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2007)

Selbstverständlich mit dem Zweitrad. Wer läßt schon sein Mountainbike vor der Kneipe stehen?


----------



## Cpace (3. Mai 2007)

Üch hab das immer getan, hat sich jetzt aber erledigt ^^ Da ich fast nurnoch auf meinem Schrottirennrad unterwegs bin.


----------



## JDEM (3. Mai 2007)

Hier auch mal mein Studentenradl:


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (5. Mai 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


>



Ist zwar ne geile kiste, aber irgend wie find ich Rahmen be...., bei denen man keinen gescheiten Platz für ne Flasche hat....

Ohne flaschehalter aber ein geiles Bike, musst halt mit Rucksackfahren


----------



## racejo (5. Mai 2007)

mit rucksack rennen fahren ist ja nicht so prall. man könnte einen flaschenhalter an der sattelstütze montieren. sieht zwar beschissen aus, aber so kann man wenigstens mit flasche fahren.


----------



## Milass (5. Mai 2007)

Man kann sich die Flasche(n) auch ins Trikot stecken...

Bike an sich finde ich super, stabil und trotzdem (dank Rahmen) leicht.


----------



## frme80 (5. Mai 2007)

******** Mann!

Ich hatte ein 97er ScottPeak CroMo - HardTail .   

Anfangs sogar noch mit Starrgabel!!!

Ging echt gut, wurde mir dann letztes jahr gestohlen... die Schweine!

Hatte sowas wie Kult, obwohl manchmal die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig schaltete.... (Einziger Minuspunkt)

Aber war auch eine Uraltschimano, und ich hatte fast nie was gewechstelt (nicht mal Kranz oder so, nur Bremsbelaege und Mantel...).
Heutzutage muss man ja jedes halbe Jahr das Fahrrad erneuern ...   


Schade, war ein schoenes Bike mit einem schoenen Stahlrahmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2007)

Mein Oberstufenbike


----------



## FeierFox (11. Mai 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr. Mächtige Sattelüberhöhung haste da 
Müssen die Bremshebel senkrecht nach unten abstehen ? Und: schwarze Bar Ends dran


----------



## racejo (11. Mai 2007)

so hier mein 12. klase bike, die ähnlichkeit zu beachs bike ist nicht zu verscheigen


----------



## unchained (11. Mai 2007)

wunderschön


----------



## klogrinder (15. Mai 2007)

so hier meine 2 Bikes das eine etwas über ein Jahr alt und das andere etwas über eine Woche:







Am Hardtail sind mittlerweile schon 540er Pedale dran und es kommt in naher Zukunft noch ein F99, Duraflite Carbon und Barends, das sollte es dann für dieses Jahr sein, der Rest kommt erst wenn was im Eimer is
Hab leider grad kein besseres Bild vom Canyon weil das Hochladen grad irgendwie nicht funktioniert

gesponsert größtenteils durch Zeitungen austragen


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Mai 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Müssen die Bremshebel senkrecht nach unten abstehen?



Wenn man mit dem Daumen bremst schon  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (15. Mai 2007)

@damonsta: was ist das für ein Rahmen?
edit: hab die Antwort schon in deiner Galerie gefunden


----------



## Dumb (19. Mai 2007)

endlich mal ein Thread wo ich mein Bike auch reinstellen kann 




Pedalen sind mittlerweile natürlich dran...


----------



## racejo (19. Mai 2007)

der rahmen ist schon ein bisschen zu groß?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Mai 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> der rahmen ist schon ein bisschen zu groß?



Er hat doch noch keine Pedale dran, demnach wohl die Sitzposition auch nicht korrekt eingestellt!


----------



## Dumb (19. Mai 2007)

joar war halt direkt nachdem ichs aufgebaut hatte. Ist noch nichts eingestellt. Aber mir passt der Rahmen schon...


----------



## CubeBikerx (19. Mai 2007)

Bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Cube LTD CC 2007! Find ich voll und ganz ausreichend als Sportstudent =)! Bilder folgen...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Mai 2007)

CubeBikerx schrieb:


> Bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Cube LTD CC 2007! Find ich voll und ganz ausreichend als Sportstudent =)! Bilder folgen...



Wenn ich mal irgendwann ein neues Bike kaufen sollten, dann lass ich selbstverständlich auch Bilder folgen...


----------



## Flabes (20. Mai 2007)

es kommen noch:
-smica vorbau
-xlc Lenker
-xlc Sattelstütze
-2 Speed kings Supersonic
-rock shox sid team
-eine marta sl!





11. Klasse und bin grad im großen Umbau an meiner kiste


----------



## racejo (20. Mai 2007)

wieso jetzt doch kein hardtail rahmen?


----------



## Flabes (20. Mai 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> wieso jetzt doch kein hardtail rahmen?


bei günstiger gelegenheit werde ich zum HT rahmen greifen!
aber erstmal aufbauen,und dann abwarten, ob ich waas leichtes,günstiges finde!
außerdem bin ich soweit mitm giant rahmen sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Kanadier (20. Mai 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> es kommen noch:
> -smica vorbau
> -xlc Lenker
> -xlc Sattelstütze
> ...



Vor du dir ne leichte Sid und Marta ranschraubst würde ich mir erst ne leichtere Kurbel zulegen. Die Shimano die du gran hast ist ziemlich schwer. ( Wenn ich es richtig seh, müsste ne FC M 440 sein) Schraub ne LX rqan, die ist gut und günstig.
Grüße 
Der Kanadier


----------



## Flabes (20. Mai 2007)

was wiegt die von dir genannte kurbel denn?
es kommt entweder ne xt oder ne stylo dran


----------



## tbird (20. Mai 2007)

joa dann hier mal meins ^^


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Mai 2007)

...


> Juuuungs, Juungs! Räder IMMMER von RECHTS fotografieren!
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass man dann die Disk-Bremse nicht mehr so deutlich erkennt. Die sind heutzutage eh Standard.


----------



## tbird (20. Mai 2007)

dann wär ich im abgrund gestanden


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Mai 2007)

Ahja, naklar


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Mai 2007)

Ahja, naklar 

Anders wär´s ja auch kaum möglich gewesen *pssst* Rad umdrehen


----------



## Crazy Creek (20. Mai 2007)

da hatt er alledings recht^^


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Mai 2007)

Wieviele Studenten braucht man um ein Rad anständig zu fotografieren?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (20. Mai 2007)

nichts besonderes, aber es fährt und das ist die hauptsache.


----------



## tbird (20. Mai 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Ahja, naklar
> 
> Anders wär´s ja auch kaum möglich gewesen *pssst* Rad umdrehen



das nächste mal gibts nen pic vonner anderen seite


----------



## unchained (20. Mai 2007)

schöner rasen


----------



## der Kanadier (20. Mai 2007)

Flabes schrieb:


> was wiegt die von dir genannte kurbel denn?
> es kommt entweder ne xt oder ne stylo dran



Was ne LX wiegt weiß ich gerade net und ich bin zu faul zum nachschauen, aber ne XT ist auf jeden Fall leichter. Mir gings eigentlich nur ums Prinzip 
Grüße 
Der Kanadier


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2007)

Mein Eigen Fleisch und Blut. 





























klickbar   deutlich unter 10kg, beschleunigt wie sau. Trainingsrad. der große Bruder kommt Ende 2007


----------



## klogrinder (25. Mai 2007)

Hier einmal ein aktuelles und besseres Bild meiner beiden Bikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Mai 2007)

@ Unchained: Die Griffe sehen ein wenig nach Dildo aus. Aber wenn sie Dir gut in der Hand liegen, warum nicht.

Ansonsten finde ich das Rad stimmig und schön.  Die Züge schauen interessant aus.


----------



## unchained (26. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank, sowas hört man gerne !


----------



## racejo (26. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> wunderschön



unchained das trifft auch auf deins zu


----------



## kimpel (26. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> Mein Eigen Fleisch und Blut.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


  verdammt geil, aber wo zur hölle ist auf dem bild der zug für den umwerfer

edit: hat der rahmen etwa links und rechts am sitzrohr ne aufnahme für den umwerferzug?


----------



## _booze_ (26. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


>


da!


----------



## Unrest (30. Mai 2007)

Hier ist meine schwarze Schüler-Selbstbaufeile.













Ich lass das an dieser Stelle mal unkommentiert und warte auf Meinungen. 


Gruß
Unrest
PS: 21" Rahmen für 195cm Mensch mit 96cm Bein.


----------



## FeierFox (30. Mai 2007)

Über die Bremsen lässt sich streiten, aber scheint mir ein solider Allrounder zu sein !


----------



## Unrest (30. Mai 2007)

Wie's so schön auf meiner Privatseite vom Verein steht:
"Alle, die meinen, dass mechanische Scheibenbremsen "Stoffwechselendprodukte" sind, sind herzlich eingeladen, von mir ausgelacht zu werden und mein Rad Probe zu fahren..!" 
Aber ja, du hast Recht: Solide ist es auch - muss es auch, wenn man bedenkt, dass man als Schüler nicht allzu viel Geld übrig hat, wenn man sein eigner Sponsor ist.


----------



## Gorth (30. Mai 2007)

Kann die gleiche Avid bei einem 100+kg Kollegen mit ner 160er Scheibe regelmäßig beobachten. So ne mech. Bremse ist schon nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## bähr83 (31. Mai 2007)

was ist das für ne gabel ?
preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (31. Mai 2007)

Marzocchi MX Comp 06 mit 105mm - letztes Jahr fÃ¼r knappe 150â¬ bei actionsports geschossen.


----------



## Mais (31. Mai 2007)

neues "altes" schaltwerk...göttliche funktion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








und nochmal komplett , nicht vom chaos irritieren lassen


----------



## Unrest (31. Mai 2007)

Gibt es eventuell auch vernünftige Fotos von dem Rädchen?
Welche, die es in Szene setzen. Freie Wildbahn und so! 
Ist das ein altes Sachs?


----------



## Mais (31. Mai 2007)

ist ein shimano LX von 1992...sieht gut aus und funktioniert bestens im vergleich zum 2006er deore - und es hing nicht an der einstellung 

bilder vom rad in action gibts vielleicht nächste woche


----------



## bähr83 (9. Juni 2007)

Meins mit neuer Kurbel


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juni 2007)

Bitteschön, mein Schülerbike:






Bisher geändert: XT Pedale, Ritchey Comp Flatbar (1 bei eBay  ), Sram Kette, Deore Kassette, Sattelstütze höher (Ja, ich wachse immernoch)
Vorweg schonmal: Beim Spacerturm bin ich nicht ganz schlüssig. Ich denke irgendwann kommt sowieso eine neue Gabel dran und dann lässt sich die alte sicher in Orginallänge besser verkaufen...  Naja mal sehen...


----------



## XtCRacer (15. Juni 2007)

So ich denke mal fürs studium reicht es grad so zum fahern





mfg


----------



## radonzrprobiker (16. Juni 2007)

des ist ja mal cool aber sattelstütze würde ich egal wie groß du bist 2 cm runter machen


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juni 2007)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> des ist ja mal cool aber sattelstütze würde ich egal wie groß du bist 2 cm runter machen



Und wo liegt der Sinn?

2 cm tiefer bedeutet normalerweise, daß das Bike nicht mehr fahrbar ist, weil die Schrittlänge dann viel zu kurz wird. Wenn´s paßt ist es doch egal, wie weit die Sattelstütze draußen ist. Ich habe es bei mir sogar auf den Milimeter genau ausgerechnet und abgemessen 



XtCRacer schrieb:


> So ich denke mal fürs studium reicht es grad so zum fahern
> 
> 
> mfg



Ja, um es vor die UB zu stellen reichts wohl gerade so. Immer dieses Understatement  Geile Schleuder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radonzrprobiker (16. Juni 2007)

guck dir das doch mal an das sieht aus als wenn der rahmen 4 zoll zu klein ist


----------



## roeb (16. Juni 2007)

das meins  Race-Hardtail wird je nach Geld aufgebaut  Leider nur ein handyfoto


----------



## FeierFox (17. Juni 2007)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> guck dir das doch mal an das sieht aus als wenn der rahmen 4 zoll zu klein ist


Nö das ist schon vertretbar. Wenn man mit der Sattelüberhöhung klar kommt fährt sich nen kleiner Rahmen auch echt gut.


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2007)

word ! 

teilweise agiler als ein von der größe her angemessener rahmen ...


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2007)




----------



## hellsayer (17. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin auch seit 2 Jahren Student, und scheine irgendwas falsch zu machen. Fahre seit ich 16 bin mein Mistral Team Race mit Full XT und jetzt (nach 6 Jahren) beginnen sich die ersten Abnutzungserscheinungen zu zeigen. Wenn ich jedoch sehe, was so nette Bikes hier kosten und dann noch den gebrochenen Cube- Rahmen, vergesse ich das mit dem Neukauf gleich wieder und Pimpe an meinem alten rum, bis wieder alles halbwegs funzt  

Ausserdem weiss ich nicht soo genau, ob ich die Kohle für solch teure Räder hätte, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich kein Einkommen habe  

Werde deswegen aus Scham schon mal kein Pic reinstellen, ihr könntet lachen  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Planet Coke (17. Juni 2007)

Das Rad hat mich am Ende der Studienzeit ein paar Semester begleitet - Ja, auch ein Ende sich etwas in die Länge ziehen:





War ein wilder Komponenten-Mix aus Original-Teilen, "Beständen" und ein paar Neuteilen.  

Leider war es dann irgendwann weg.


----------



## XtCRacer (17. Juni 2007)

So ich kann auch wieder was schreiben bin online

Ich fahr schon arg lange sone sattelüberhöhung habe keine probleme bisher. Die stütze ist soweit drausen weil der beckersdattel so flach baut.


----------



## radonzrprobiker (17. Juni 2007)

hellsayer du hast mich neugierig gemacht auf dein bike setzt mal n pic rein bitte


----------



## AngryApe (17. Juni 2007)

so nachdem mir malwieder der rahmen verreckt ist wars zeit für n bisschen farben und nen neuaufbau


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2007)




----------



## hellsayer (17. Juni 2007)

> hellsayer du hast mich neugierig gemacht auf dein bike setzt mal n pic rein bitte



würde ich gerne machen, dann müsst ich das Pic aber vorher noch schiessen und dazu müsste ich mein Radl mal putzen, was ich so gar ned gern mache (einmal fahren und wieder dreckig )

Musste letztens meine Naben mal reinigen, damit man überhaupt sieht, was es für welche sind


----------



## RSC (18. Juni 2007)

Meins...
damit bin ich im wald unterwegs, wenn ich nicht auf meinem Straßenrad sitze  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## AngryApe (18. Juni 2007)

nice ...haste die kiste selber aufgebaut? hab mir vor 2 wochen den rahmen bei denen geholt, da ich zum glück nicht weit weg wohn ...wiegt 1850g in L, sicher kein leichtgewicht aber sieht schick aus


----------



## RSC (18. Juni 2007)

AngryApe schrieb:


> nice ...haste die kiste selber aufgebaut? hab mir vor 2 wochen den rahmen bei denen geholt, da ich zum glück nicht weit weg wohn ...wiegt 1850g in L, sicher kein leichtgewicht aber sieht schick aus



Nein, ist ein Komplettrad, meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar günstig (699).
Fähr sich echt toll, nicht ganz leicht aber was solls  
Ist mein erstes anständiges MTB, das billige Alte hat irgentwann mal den Geist aufgegeben, und dann hab ich mal nach einem richtigen Ausschau gehalten


----------



## AngryApe (18. Juni 2007)

stimmt für den preis isses echt super, kostet mittlerweile auch 779


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSC (18. Juni 2007)

AngryApe schrieb:


> stimmt für den preis isses echt super, kostet mittlerweile auch 779



Das Rad ist letzte Woche gekauft worden^^
Bei eBay kostet das nur 699.


----------



## Jonez (18. Juni 2007)

Meins


----------



## Ronon Dex (22. Juni 2007)

hi das ist meins


----------



## Matze L.E. (23. Juni 2007)

> nichts besonderes, aber es fährt und das ist die hauptsache.



ist total nicht aktuell aber trotzdem: posen 4tw... die tune parts waren im weg als du dein nicht besonderes bike fotografiert hast


----------



## Andy995 (25. Juni 2007)

Mein F1000 SL:


----------



## XtCRacer (25. Juni 2007)

Die pedalen sind mit den aufsätzen aber nicht so richtig dein ernst oder?


----------



## Andy995 (26. Juni 2007)

ja nee, da hatte ich es grade vom händler abgeholt. Und er hatte die halt draufgemacht.


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2007)

Und weil alle guten Dinge 3 sind, kommt hier noch meines in Ferierabend Kleid


----------



## zwärg (26. Juni 2007)

geiles bike!!!

was ist das für eine kurbel?

gruss zwärg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

...und hier mein lang erspartes Traum(Schüler)Bike. Bevor Kritik kommt ... ich weiss, dass der hohe Vorbau+Bar-Ends nicht so hübsch Aussehen, doch wenn man 1.96 groß ist, schnell und gesund den Berg hoch will, kommt man einfach nicht drum herum


----------



## unchained (26. Juni 2007)

schonmal über nen größeren rahmen nachgedacht ?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> schonmal über nen größeren rahmen nachgedacht ?



Nun ja .... das ist schon der Größte! Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, die Sitzgeometrie passt genau. Wurde alles nach langen Versuchen und Vermessungen perfekt und renntauglich abgestimmt


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> geiles bike!!!
> 
> was ist das für eine kurbel?
> 
> gruss zwärg




Cramba Duble Barrel

@[email protected]

bin auch am Anfang auf einem Corratec (Team Bow 1999) rumgefahren und ich hab's ebenfalls geliebt! Für meine 195cm war's jedoch von der Sattelstüze her zu kurz und nach einigen Fahrten mit zuweit ausgezogener Sattelstütze gab's haarrisse am Sattelrohr. Jetzt ist es ein Sonntags Bike für meine Eltern  
Weist du wie viel so ein Rahmen roh kostet?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2007)

@GlanDas:

Der Rahmen Roh? Hmm, den bekommt man leider nur schwer. Ich hatte ihn durch Glück direkt aus der Firma in Raubling für 549 bekommen   Doch ich meine zu wissen, dass Corratec 1mal im Jahr diese Rahmen zu einer bestimmten Zeit günstig an die Händler vergibt. Bei genauer Interesse einfach mal im nächsten Corratecshop anfragen  

Das mit dem Sattelrohr ist mir bekannt, daher steckt meine Stütze noch ganze 8cm drin, damit sich dort nichts krümmt.  

gruß matthias


----------



## tbird (30. Juni 2007)

von grad eben, war nur schnell die neuen schlappen ausreiten und gescheit aufpumpen (schei*** wenn man keine pumpe mit manometer daheim hat ^^)

Leider nur Handypics, aber ich glaub man kanns auch so anschaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (30. Juni 2007)

für ein bulls wirklich recht hübsch!
nur vorbau+lenker sagt mir nicht so zu!
sattel ist ausgesprochen schön!


----------



## radonzrprobiker (30. Juni 2007)

magura julie............... kumpel von mir hat die auch  und die sind gestern an der schelle gebrochen weil der die bremse lose machen wollte.....scheiß plastik


----------



## tbird (30. Juni 2007)

die julie sagt mir wirklich nicht so zu. wobei ich mit der bremsleistung zufrieden bin, seit die neuen performance-beläge drauf sind. 

eine juicy 7 oder so was die ecke würd mir dennoch mehr zusagen.


----------



## Kendooo (30. Juni 2007)

Wieviel mm Federgabel? Sieht echt relativ böse aus.


----------



## tbird (30. Juni 2007)

ist ne Judy J4 U-Turn. 

Auf dem Bild ist sie komplett ausgefahren und hat damit 130mm...ja, sieht nach mehr aus ich weiss...

eingefahren hat sie 80mm Federweg...schaut dann auch deutlich zivilisierter aus


----------



## Shorty2682 (11. Juli 2007)

So, hier mal mein Bike...









Die Laufräder werden demnächst noch getauscht, wenn mal wieder Geld übrig ist...


----------



## Drop Master (11. Juli 2007)

Schöne Farbe  und die parts sind auch ganz ordentlich 

Gewicht?


----------



## Shorty2682 (11. Juli 2007)

habs noch nicht gewogen, aber ist leider noch nen gutes Stück zu schwer...schätze so um die 12Kg...


----------



## cluso (11. Juli 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Und weil alle guten Dinge 3 sind, kommt hier noch meines in Ferierabend Kleid




Ne Caramba an einem Cannondale...

Mir wird schon ganz anders dabei, wie ergeht das dann erst einem Hardcore-Classicer...


----------



## KING_Lui (13. Juli 2007)

Meine Rennschleuder  



















Vorbau und Sattelstüze sind für Weihnachten vorgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Juli 2007)

Schaut gut aus  

Die silbernen Crossmax, die Fox und die XT Sachen stehen dem Hobel sehr gut. Gerade die Crossmax passen nicht zu jedem bike... hier schon. 

Auf den Sattel bin ich neidisch!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Juli 2007)

Gewicht?


----------



## KING_Lui (13. Juli 2007)

10,2 kg hat es heute in der garage gewogen


----------



## FeierFox (13. Juli 2007)

Wirklich gut !! Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das DC, aber wer damit klar kommt ... 
Was sind das für Flaschenhalter ? Und wieviel wiegen die ? Und wie halten die Flaschen drin ?


----------



## Cpace (13. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nicht so genau, aber diese Art von Laufrädern hat mir noch nie gefallen oder besonder zugesagt. Aber wirklich, trotz der Lauräder ein sehr schönes Radel ^^


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juli 2007)

@FeierFox: Tacx Tao.

Normale Flaschen wackeln, mit konischen Flaschen sind die gut.


----------



## _manuele_ (14. Juli 2007)

Feine Böcke habt ihr ja da... muss man schon Sagen... Deutschlands Studenten machen die neuen Studiengebühren wohl nicht sehr viel aus...

najaa... habe hier auch nochmal nen paar pics von meinem 2t Rad für die Eisdiele... allerdings nicht auf den bildern zusehen, da alt, neues setup nun mit einigen neuen Teilen...

hab halt mal in meiner freizeit etwas geschliffen und poliert! der Rahmen wurde iner Autolackiererei bespritzt














ACHTUNG: HOLT EURE SCHWEIßHAUBEN RAUS 

























hier das cannondale F500 im Aufbau! Vorbau wird noch durch einen von Hope getauscht! evtl. wird Rahmen umlackiert...







 manuele


----------



## GlanDas (14. Juli 2007)

Viel Spaß beim Nachpolieren !


----------



## racejo (14. Juli 2007)

@ manuele

mach da doch lieber ne alte klassische gabel ran. sieht besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _manuele_ (15. Juli 2007)

nachpolieren brauch ich nich mehr... habe mittlerweile neue LRS Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen etc.. nur noch die sattelstütze ist geblieben...  ne klassiche Gabel würde mir auch mehr gefallen, aber die sind auch immer so hart und unbequem... selbst beim öden statdverkehr...

hoffe ich finde jetzt noch ne schöne farbe fürs cannondale... dieses grün ist zwar schön, erinnert bischen an britische Sportwagen, aber passt auch nicht ganz so zum rest was ich vor habe...

manuele


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Juli 2007)

jungs ihr seit ja wieder schäää am putzen gewesen


----------



## Mr. Speed (30. Juli 2007)

So jetzt bin ich auch mal dran :
Meine 
Racerakete mit neuen Reifen und Tublesskit 9.4 kg
und das 
Trainingsbike10.1kg
TrainingsbikeNr.2 10.1kg


----------



## Mr. Speed (30. Juli 2007)

und noch 2 Pic´s:

Cockpit

Cube Elite


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Juli 2007)

Die Skareb am Race-bike und die R7 am Trainings-bike...


----------



## Mr. Speed (31. Juli 2007)

Mir basst die Skareb eindeutig besser vom ansprechverhalten her außerdem ist sie tiefer und hat nicht diese 20mm Durchschlagschutz so hab ich mehr druch aufm Vorderrad. Das einzigste was mich etwas stört ist dass ich keinen Lockout am Lenker habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Nox Eclipse SLT


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Dezember 2007)

hey cool,
an den thread habe ich schon  garnichtmehr gedacht...gut dass ihn "mucho" ausgegraben hat =)... nettes bike; du bist groß, oder? kleiner tipp: die wcs streifen harmonieren, vielleicht nicht ganz so gut mit dem rest...

hier mal meins hoffentlich nur noch bis in 3 wochen!!!


----------



## mucho (28. Dezember 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> nettes bike; du bist groß, oder? kleiner tipp: die wcs streifen harmonieren, vielleicht nicht ganz so gut mit dem rest...



ich bin 1,89m; weiß nicht ob das für dich groß ist...
hmm mit den barends ist mir das noch gar nicht so aufgefallen; sind auch erst n paar tage dran...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hier mal meins hoffentlich nur noch bis in 3 wochen!!!


leider? ich find's doch sehr schick 

das war mal mein schülerbike
(so, wie's da steht, existiert's natürlich noch, nur der rest is halt nimmer am start)





und das is mein jetziges, wenn auch kein cc (das rr poste ich lieber gar nicht erst)...


----------



## crossmäxer (29. Dezember 2007)

@lupus:

das rotwild isn geiler dirter!!!... und mein bike wird halt vom anderen eben noch um einiges getoppt werden, lasst euch überaschen =)
...hab beim neuen beim antrieb etwas sparen müssen....
grüße ben


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> das rotwild isn geiler dirter!!!


eigentlich eher dualbike. aber bei mir eh "mädchen für fast alles"


----------



## Tobi G. (29. Dezember 2007)

Da ist meins.:
Bekommt demnächst mal wieder g´scheite Reifen und natürlich, ganz wichtig, da die alte kaputt ist, eine neue Magura HS33 Evo 2 Bremsanlage!





Die Anhängekupplung ist dran, damit ich meine Zeitungen verteilen kann, um mein Fahrrad weiter herzurichten....
Vielleicht kann mir jemand zufällig noch sagen, von welcher Firma der Rahmen ist?
Viele Grüße

Tobi


----------



## crossmäxer (29. Dezember 2007)

ohh sorry, stimmt, kenne mich leider im DDD bereich, wies hier im forum heist nicht sehr gut aus =) aber wichtig is doch, dass das bike gefällt...

@tobi: kannst du deine hs33 gebrauchen? ist aber evo 1 und schon bisschen älter, aber recht günstig denk ich mal.
greetz


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich Trau mich mal 













Über die Quali net faxen ich geb mir schon sehr viel Mühe, aber ihr seht ja selbst .

Gruß


----------



## 4l3x (29. Dezember 2007)

nich schlecht! aber mach mal ordentliche pellen drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (29. Dezember 2007)

mh einfach schön! habe ich aber schon gesagt, und: du hattest recht, die silberne marta passt gut zur schrift!
die reifen sind doch genau richtig, für das rad, natürlich nicht im winter oder bei nässe, aber für die pics hätte ich sie auch aufgezogn, zum wiegen, und weil der foriuos red so geil aussieht!
greetz


----------



## Tobi G. (29. Dezember 2007)

Da Frage ist auch: 
Gefällt das Bike einem von Euch?
ich bin mir da immernoch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich damit zufrieden bin, da ich nicht weiß, wie weit ich das Bike gezielt ausreizen kann, ohne es kaputt zu machen. Das Springen würd ich schon gern mal ausprobieren, natürlich mit einer anderen Federgabel.
Viele Grüße

Tobi


----------



## José94 (29. Dezember 2007)

Tobi G. schrieb:


> Da Frage ist auch:
> Gefällt das Bike einem von Euch?
> ich bin mir da immernoch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich damit zufrieden bin, da ich nicht weiß, wie weit ich das Bike gezielt ausreizen kann, ohne es kaputt zu machen. Das Springen würd ich schon gern mal ausprobieren, natürlich mit einer anderen Federgabel.
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Also ich finde das Bike total geil was willst mehr schaut topp aus.Eine schwarze federgabel wäre glaub ich besser ! Was wiegt der bock ?


----------



## Tobi G. (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Federgabel, die ich jetzt dran hab, hat einen unglaublichen Federweg von ca. 4cm. Das Fahrrad wiegt mit kompletter Bremsanlage knapp über 10kg.
Es kommt eine neue Federgabel mit 100mm Federweg drauf....
Viele Grüße

Tobi


----------



## racejo (30. Dezember 2007)

4l3x schrieb:


> nich schlecht! aber mach mal ordentliche pellen drauf



vor allem mal foto von der seite


----------



## Onegear (30. Dezember 2007)

@ tobi g. : also ich finde dein Rad irgendwie total verbastelt, keine einheitliche Struktur erkennbar. Zum Zeitungen ausfahren OK, aber richtig in die Berge würd ich das nicht prügeln wollen...der Rahmen sieht übrigens stark nach Kinesis aus oder etwas ähnlichem.

Das Scale von Hypnokröte is schon schick. Fehlen nur noch 2 (richtige) MTB Reifen


----------



## rsboy (1. Januar 2008)

hallo das ist mein neu aufgebautes.....freu mich schon aufs fahren

mfg


----------



## José94 (1. Januar 2008)

Das Epic ist nicht schlecht ! Ist das eine Fox Gabel und sind das plattform pedale   wenn ja warum auf einem Racefully ?
Lg José


----------



## Milass (1. Januar 2008)

Die Plattform Pedale gehen ma gar nicht... 
Aber das bike an sich ist echt schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli99 (4. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein Nöll Bike, dass mir schon viele Jahre treue Dienste erweist. Zur FH fahr ich allerdings mit nem alten Trekkingrad.


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

Dann zeige ich meins in dem fast aktuellen Aufbau auch nochmal:


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Januar 2008)

@damonsta: verdammt geiles teil! wie viel wiegts?
würde nur den tacho aufn vorbau montieren (wenn du die neue halterung hast). hab den selben tacho erst auch beim SSPer am lenker gehabt, aber am vorbau siehts geiler aus. wenn man ihn relativ weit oben montiert, kann man auch weiterhin am vorbau anpacken ums bike zu schieben.


meins nu endlich feddisch. vom ht, zum fully mit 80mm vorne und nu mit 140mm. macht verdammt viel spaß und endlich kein überschlagsgefühl mehr


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Januar 2008)

ich bin dafür die studiengebühren zu verdreifachen


----------



## Silencium (4. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Dann zeige ich meins in dem fast aktuellen Aufbau auch nochmal:



Mir gefällt die Nabe vorne nicht, sieht so fett aus 


Edit: Hatte ich erwähnt das ichs sonst eigentlich ganz okay finde?


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

@RockZ

Ich hatte früher meinen Tacho immer am Vorbau, aber der seit ich einen habe mit HM-Messer will ich da auch mal zwischen HM und Tages-KM wechseln. Das geht so einfacher. Geschoben wird das Rad eher weniger, und wenn dann angeberhaft am Sattel mit einem Finger.

Zu deinem Bike: Kommst damit auch den Berg hoch? Von der Geo her wäre es nicht so mein Fall. Aber ich denke du hast eh einen anderen Rahmen im Auge, oder?

@[email protected]!t

Also in 1-2 Semestern kannst du sie vervierfachen von mir aus. In meinem Bundesland sind nicht mal welche eingeführt worden!

@sexxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyy

Big is beautiful (und ersetzt eine Klingel!)
Ich finds so sehr ok, dass ich wohl 2008 nix mehr ändern werde (oder doch eine 08er SID dranmontiere?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (4. Januar 2008)

Solange du dich hier im Forum rum treibst wirst du immer irgendwas am Bike ändern, irgendwo muss die Kohle ja auch hin. 

Musst du unsere Geheimnisse hier so ausplaudern?


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

Ich habe kein Geld, bin doch Student!


----------



## Silencium (4. Januar 2008)

aber ck naben Oo

ja ne, is klar ^^


----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2008)

ich will schüler und student werden!!!! so viele geile/teure bikes hier, seit ihr alle im drogengeschäft oder wie?


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

Noch besser! Wir sind Berufskinder!


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

Silencium schrieb:


> aber ck naben Oo
> 
> ja ne, is klar ^^



Weiss gar nicht was du hast, sogar meine Freundin fährt welche.


----------



## keroson (4. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Noch besser! Wir sind Berufskinder!


.


----------



## Milass (4. Januar 2008)

Du glaubst gar nich was für ein riesen bike-schwarzmarkt es in worms gibt


----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Ich bin in der Pornoindustrie tätig. Soll ich davon ein Paar Bilder zeigen? Reicht jetzt. Jeder wie er kann.


----------



## r0ckZ (5. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> @RockZ
> Ich hatte früher meinen Tacho immer am Vorbau, aber der seit ich einen habe mit HM-Messer will ich da auch mal zwischen HM und Tages-KM wechseln. Das geht so einfacher. Geschoben wird das Rad eher weniger, und wenn dann angeberhaft am Sattel mit einem Finger.
> 
> Zu deinem Bike: Kommst damit auch den Berg hoch? Von der Geo her wäre es nicht so mein Fall. Aber ich denke du hast eh einen anderen Rahmen im Auge, oder?


also im mai bin ik noch nen cube ltd cc von 05 gefahren .. pur cc mit 80mm und hab dann schnell gemerkt, dass ich was anderes brauche (am/enduro). jedoch war nen fullyprojekt aus geldgründen dann erstmal weit nach hinten verschoben worden.
bin dann aber wirklich extrem günstig an den rahmen und dann an die gabel gekommen. (quasi geschenkt gekriegt ... gabel musste ich wieder fit machen und für den rahmen nen dämpfer kaufen - der rest is vom alten bike)
nen rahmentausch ist erstmal nicht in sicht. noch gehts die berge relativ hoch, aber halt nich mehr so schnell wie früher. bin noch am überlegen, ob ich die gabel auf 120 oder 100mm absenke. mal schaun. aber macht grad schon sehr viel spaß 

achso: das bike steht auf dem foto aufm austellungsständer und deswegen is das HR ziemlich geliftet. vielleicht verfälscht das auch sehr den geo-eindruck


noch zu deinem: natürlich; sowas darf eigentlich nich geschoben werden. wenn schieben, dann sattel mit einem finger - oder auf einem finger tragen 
gibt nur manche, die gerne am vorbau schieben und da würde nen tacho stören - deswegen erwähnte ich das.
aber das argument, dass man dann zwischen hm/km nich wechseln kann, versteh ich nich. hab damit keine probs (oder magste die fingerchen immer straight anner bremse/griff lassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (5. Januar 2008)

Ich kanns dann einfach. Muss dann nicht umgreifen, nix. Ausserdem kann ich da eine Tacho"beleuchtung" besser anbringen.


----------



## Unrest (5. Januar 2008)

Und wir alle wissen ja, wer den Schwarzhandel dort organisiert, nicht wahr, monsta?


----------



## Silencium (5. Januar 2008)

ich.


----------



## omaschreck (13. Januar 2008)

darf man sich hier auch mit nem carver blicken lassen? *duck*



....mehr gibt mein bafög-etat nämlich nicht her


----------



## Mais (13. Januar 2008)

wieso nich`? hier gehts ja um schüler und studentenbikes...
und ich glaub ja fast, dass die ursprüngliche idee des threads war, das man eben auch mit wenig geld ein schönes und gutes bike aufbauen kann


----------



## omaschreck (13. Januar 2008)

dann bin ich beruhigt und werd morgen mal n vernünftiges bild machen


----------



## damonsta (15. Januar 2008)

Jetzt war ich schon ganz geil auf das Carver.


----------



## omaschreck (15. Januar 2008)

gemach!

ich muss erstmal die akkus aufladen  

oder lässt du dich mit einem grässlichen handybild abspeisen?


----------



## damonsta (15. Januar 2008)

Ist wie im richtigen Leben: Auf den Inhalt kommt es an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaschreck (15. Januar 2008)

So:





pedale und gabel müssen ganz dringend gemacht werden!


----------



## damonsta (15. Januar 2008)

Der Aufbau ist alles andere als homogen, aber ich würde sagen dass die Innentendenz langsam zur... Lassen wir das. Neue Gabel, neue Pedale, anderer Vorbau, andere Stütze, kein Rizer. Sinds die alten LX Hebel? Geile Schei.sse!


----------



## omaschreck (15. Januar 2008)

mensch, du bist ja richtig gut!

die "lenkzentrale" ist aus resten zusammengekehrt.


----------



## Speed-king (24. Januar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=137659&stc=1&d=1201195752:winken: 

hallo das ist mein bike  

hoffe man kann was erkennen!
10,9 kg schwer


----------



## Silencium (25. Januar 2008)

man erkennt nix...

foto ins album hochladen und dann verlinken, dann ist das foto so groß das man etwas erkennt


----------



## Speed-king (26. Januar 2008)

Silencium schrieb:


> man erkennt nix...
> 
> foto ins album hochladen und dann verlinken, dann ist das foto so groß das man etwas erkennt



weiß nicht genau wie das gehen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune (27. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht sollte meins nicht fehlen!


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Bike
Wird in Zukunft noch einige Veränderungen geben






















PS: Bitte keine bösen Bemerkungen über den gelben Aufkleber der wie ich selber weiß das Gesamtbild zestört. Aber der muss sein da ich von diesem Radgeschäft gesponsert werde.

Greeetz


----------



## Mr. Beautiful (27. Januar 2008)

Hey "tune"

hast mir ja heute scho mal im Leichtbautread geantwortet... woher kommstn wenns schon aus der Nähe ist?  Also ganz in der Nähe kanns nicht sein weil dein geiles Rocky wär mir aufgefalln  

Greeetz Flo


----------



## tbird (27. Januar 2008)

tune schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte meins nicht fehlen!
> 
> [IMG ]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/bike-fertig.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG ]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/2/9/0/_/large/lenker.jpg[/IMG]



gibs doch zu du bist gedopt xD (oder für was ist die spritze da? *ggg*)

nettes bike btw!


----------



## tune (27. Januar 2008)

Ja ich teile mir immer eine Nadel mit dem Bike, Oil of Rohloff wirkt Wunder


----------



## tbird (27. Januar 2008)

hmmmmm....rohloff intravenös 

wie gesagt sehr geiles bike....was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Saint13 (27. Januar 2008)

guck ja öfters hier mal rein, aber zu dem Rad muß ich einfach sagen "geil", da kommt direkt Neid aus


----------



## tune (27. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich nächstes Wochenende Milch statt der Schläuche "einbaue", bin ich unter 10kg.
Danke für das Lob!


----------



## damonsta (27. Januar 2008)

Falls mein Scale kaputtgehen sollte weiss ich schon ganz genau welchen Rahmen ich mir hole...


----------



## jetos15 (27. Januar 2008)

@ damonsta
wieso verkäufst du die kurbeln? die stehn deinem bike doch so gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (28. Januar 2008)

jetos15 schrieb:


> @ damonsta
> wieso verkäufst du die kurbeln? die stehn deinem bike doch so gut!



er hat glaube ich noch ein paar mehr..


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2008)

Genau, habe sie doppelt. Als Fetischist wiegt man eben aus!


----------



## Jierdan (28. Januar 2008)

nicht gerade ein Leichtbauwunder mit 11.5 kg, aber ich finds sehr hübsch und es macht Spaß:


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2008)

Gut! Aber Stütze+Sattel musst du nochmal überdenken!


----------



## Jierdan (28. Januar 2008)

ja, der Sattel macht optisch nich so viel her, is aber sehr bequem. 
Wo is das Problem mit der Stütze?


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2008)

Na eine blaue tune (ich glaubs selbst nicht, ich empfehle tune!!!) wäre einfach echt geil. Dazu ein weisser Sattel, lecker.


----------



## Jierdan (28. Januar 2008)

Weiße Sättel sind leider sehr heikel, die sehn nach 2-3 marathons leider aus wie die sau 

Das Starke Stück würde wirklich sehr gut passen, aber ich brauche eine stark gekröpfte Stütze, was auf die Tune soweit ich weiß nicht zutrifft  
Davon abgesehn ist sie für nen studenten net eben billig


----------



## Jägermeister85 (30. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein Studenten Bike  
Noch kein Überflieger, aber ich arbeite stetig dran


----------



## jetos15 (30. Januar 2008)

also sattel und gabel passen sehr geil zusammen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (30. Januar 2008)

was hast denn mit den standrohren gemacht? oder liegt das am blitz?


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Januar 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Davon abgesehn ist sie für nen studenten net eben billig




Ausrede   siehe RM Element, Scale von Damonsta, und nicht zu vergessen meins


----------



## Jägermeister85 (31. Januar 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> was hast denn mit den standrohren gemacht? oder liegt das am blitz?



kommt vom Blitz  
Die Standrohre sind Nickel beschichtet und spiegeln deshalb ziemlich


----------



## damonsta (31. Januar 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ausrede   siehe RM Element, Scale von Damonsta, und nicht zu vergessen meins



Ich würde im Leben keine Tune fahren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Januar 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich würde im Leben keine Tune fahren.



Ich denk bei nem Princess LRS wirst selbst du schwach


----------



## keroson (31. Januar 2008)

wer chris king naben fährt, wird auch bei tune Prince/-ess nicht schwach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Januar 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> wer chris king naben fährt, wird auch bei tune Prince/-ess nicht schwach...



Das war mir schon klar, noch deutlicher wird es bei der Stütze.Da wird  Quali/Funktionalität dem Gewicht vorgezogen.

Gruß


----------



## damonsta (31. Januar 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich denk bei nem Princess LRS wirst selbst du schwach



Du musst dir einfach mal die CK Naben live ansehen. Dagegen wirkt alles andere wie daheim in der Badewanne eloxiert. Ich fahre ja auch kein echtes Leichtbaubike. Wäre es echter Leichtbau würde das Bike unter 8 liegen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Januar 2008)

Okay hast mich überzeugt
Wer will mein Tune King/Kong Superscharf LRS in Rot
mach auch n super Preis  Grund ? Na wegen der CK`S.


----------



## Mr. Speed (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe nichts gegen Chris King aber beim gewicht muss ich einfach :kotz:


----------



## José94 (12. Februar 2008)

MEin neues Schülerbike heute erst bekommen !!!!!!!!!!



LG José


----------



## flix f (12. Februar 2008)

Rahmen zu groß? - das ist ja der Sattelauszug von einem Rennrad

und die nicht-Sattelüberhöhung von nem Hollandrad - Vorbau umdrehen

spacer unterm vorbau weg, Reflektor von der Sattelstütze, diese Plastik abnormitäten aus den Pedalen entfernen

Das spezi hat unheimliches Potential zu nem sehr geilen Bike, das aber brach liegt


----------



## Flabes (12. Februar 2008)

also das specialized schaut sehr unstimmig aus ...


----------



## Mais (12. Februar 2008)

allerdings...der rahmen sieht aus wie ne 50er rahmenhöhe?

da hätte ich nen vorschlag: bevor du mit so tiefem sattel rumfährst, schenk ihn mir


----------



## Mais (12. Februar 2008)

meins hat auchmalwieder einen kleinen "rückbau" auf ne vortriebsorientiertere sitzposition erhalten, neuer LRS ist auch drauf.
bilder gibts demnächst, wenn ich ne kamera zur verfügung habe- aber was anderes:
kann jemand einen günstigen flatlenker mit ner breite von 600mm empfehlen ?(25,4mm klemmung)


----------



## masta2006 (13. Februar 2008)

_manuele_ schrieb:


> Feine Böcke habt ihr ja da... muss man schon Sagen... Deutschlands Studenten machen die neuen Studiengebühren wohl nicht sehr viel aus...
> 
> najaa... habe hier auch nochmal nen paar pics von meinem 2t Rad für die Eisdiele... allerdings nicht auf den bildern zusehen, da alt, neues setup nun mit einigen neuen Teilen...
> 
> ...



Genaus son gestörter wie ich, habe die acera auch umgespritz auf rahmenfarbe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LariFari (13. Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal mein Radl. Steht zwar auch schon bei den schwarzen Bikes, aber ich hör gern was ihr meint.


----------



## keroson (13. Februar 2008)

auf jeden Fall musst du noch vorne die Kabel kürzen


----------



## LariFari (13. Februar 2008)

Nee, die werde ich nicht mehr kürzen. Ich muss nur zusehen, dass ich die ordentlich verstat bekomme.
Ich mags ganz gern, wenn ich bei den Kabeln etwas mehr Spielraum hab.


----------



## Bericender (14. Februar 2008)

Ich fahr momentan mit nem Cube LTD Pro von 07 in Milky Green.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2008)

Hier mein Studentenbike (ja alles selber geloehnt).
NEIN es ist noch net fertig, aber das haben wohl alle Studibikes so an sich... Dauerbaustelle.



\************************
*todo:
*KURBEL!!! (XTR)
*Pedale     (xpedo oder exustar)
*Lenker     (Easton ec90 cnt)
*neues X0
************************/


----------



## chri55 (17. Februar 2008)

woa...schönes Teil   die Windcutter find ich Hammer


----------



## Mais (18. Februar 2008)

leider nur ein handyfoto..werd mir morgen mal eine gescheite kamera organisieren, dann gibts auch ordentliche bilder


----------



## KevinSwiss (27. Februar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/46930

Mein Neues.   Änderungen werden noch vorgenommen, der Bremszug wird noch sauber an die Gabel verlegt, Lenker gekürzt, usw. Im Moment noch etwas übergewichtig, aber das kommt schon noch  Bin Azubi 1. Lehrjahr (Mech)
lg kev

EDIT: hrmpf, wieso kann ich das bild nicht einfügen? hab den link ausm fotoalbum kopiert..? sch... kann das bitte jemand von euch erledigen oder mir zumindest sagen wies funzt? =) EDIT2: schon besser. sry, kenn mich noch nicht so aus..


----------



## chri55 (27. Februar 2008)

komisch, geht ja wirklich nich. achja: schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Februar 2008)

Das Bild spricht für sich....





Gruß


----------



## Flabes (27. Februar 2008)

Kevin Swiss`


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Februar 2008)

Wirklich geiles Geschoss das Yeti  Vor allem der Rahmen ist sehr schön! 
Auch wenn mir die Felgen etwas zu bunt wären. Und Bremsen in schwarz kämen noch ganz gut.

Zum Scott hab ich ja schon im anderen Fred was gesagt. Einfach gelungener Leichtbau! 

Und da ich auch zu der Studentenfraktion gehöre, poste ich meins hier auch noch:


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Februar 2008)

Super gelungene Bikes  das Yeti als auch das Voitl.
@Citrone welche Aufkleber willst n an der Kurbel entfernen? Ich find dein Bike ist das einzige an dass die Atik passt.

Gruß


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Februar 2008)

Ja farblich schon, aber das Logo ansich ist nicht gerad das schönste find ich. Und ne "cleane" Optik passt einfach gut zum Design des Rahmen. Hätte am liebsten auch das olle XLC Logo der barends weg   Hatte mich geärgert, als ich dieselben barends ohne Aufschrift später bei Ingenieur-Tec im Sortiment endeckt hab  
Bloß auf die Pace-decals lass ich nix kommen, die gefallen mir nachwievor sehr gut!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

das ist meins natürlich noch nicht fertig 8SCHÜLER !% JAHRE9 





[/URL][/IMG]
 part 2 



BERGWERK MERCURY SL 11,3 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi1000 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß, nicht so teuer und edel wie die meisten anderen hier- aber ich bin trotzdem recht stolz drauf


----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2008)

Hi
mein neues für 2008:






Mfg flo

p.s.: gewogen mit Pedale


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

das no saint is ja mal geil hamma! bekommst das gesponsort ?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> das no saint is ja mal geil hamma! bekommst das gesponsort ?



NEIN!!  

Ist aber alles selbst Finanziert und nicht´s von den Eltern bezahlt!!!

Mfg Flo


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

lol wie schaffst das nur also ich habe damit meine probleme


----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> lol wie schaffst das nur also ich habe damit meine probleme



Also ich geh am Sa arbeiten und sommer sowieso. Desweiteren bekomm ich die Teile relativ günstig, da ich im rad shop arbeite ;-)

Aber die Teile kosten trotzdem noch eine schöne summe!!

Mfg flo


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

flo ich kenn mich auch mit den preisen aus ich muss sie ja leider auch ezahlen 
und das mit dem arbeiten könne ich auch mal machen


----------



## sir-florian (1. März 2008)

Ich weiß... Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden!


----------



## maggi>B (1. März 2008)

Das General Lee sieht schon gut aus, ich würde noch eine schwarze Kurbel und eine andere Sattelstütze verbauen.
Gruß
Maggi


----------



## Hot Wheels (1. März 2008)

Schickes Teil !
Ist das nen selbstdesignter Kinesisrahmen ?
Die Flaschenhalter gefallen mir wo haste die her und halten
die auch gut, sehen etwas unsicher aus ?
Gruß Hot Wheels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (1. März 2008)

Das Yeti hat richtig Style, finde da passt alles zusammen. Das einzige Manko ist meiner Meinung nach die Ritchey-Stütze. So´n Kram hat an einem Yeti doch wirklich nix verloren.

Und Flos Maxari hat auf jeden die Messlatte neu gehängt, vom Gewicht her auf jeden, aber auch optisch ne gute Sache das schwarz-weiss.

@maggi: Meine Rede! Wenn wieder Kohle da ist folgen XTR oder Race Face Kurbel, Speedneedle und ne schöne Stütze. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für ne Stütze in 31,6? Denke Tune würde super passen, zusammen mit dem Speedneedle.

@Hotwheels: Jo istn Kinesis Superlight, in Bengal Orange gepulvert und geplottete Schriftzüge.
Flaschenhalter sind die Tune Wasserträger, seit paar Tagen am Rad, noch keine Erfahrung, aber fahren ja viele hier.


----------



## Hot Wheels (1. März 2008)

Hab schon gesehen, dachte erst die Flaschenhalter hätten
nur eine Wicklung, aber sowas gibts wohl doch nicht.
Wollte mir die auch schon mal holen, war aber bis 
jetzt noch  zu geizig.


----------



## Sportec (6. März 2008)

Hallo 

Hier mal mein Studentenbike, hat zwar wenig mi cc zu zun aber ich poste es trotzdem mal.








Greez Sportec


----------



## racejo (7. März 2008)

umgedrehter vorbau mit riser?


----------



## tbird (7. März 2008)

schaut schön aus das liteville!

rizer wohl wegen der stärkeren kröpfung, find ich okay!

insgesammt sehr stimmig *neid*


----------



## Mais (7. März 2008)

fahr auch umgedrehten vorbau + riser...sehr bequem


----------



## Sportec (8. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> umgedrehter vorbau mit riser?



Hallo

Ja ist -6°. Mit der Kröpfung des Lenkers fährt es sich sehr angenehm. So schlecht sieht es doch nicht aus oder?

Gruss sportec


----------



## racejo (8. März 2008)

nein nein. passt schon, es soll ja bequem sein 

allerdings wäre flatbar mit positiven vorbau leichter und auch bequem


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. März 2008)

Da bekomm ich glatt bock auf Fully fahren, bei dem Liteville.

Das Cockpit mit dem Rizer sieht doch gut aus. 
Aber ich würde schwarze Kabelbinder für den Sensor an der Gabel verwenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. März 2008)

könntest aber auch einfach die spacer weg machen und den vorbau +6° fahren


----------



## flix f (8. März 2008)

es gibt auch Flatbars mit 6,9 und unsinnigerweise sogar 12° Kröpfung, z.B. von Syntace, ein Rizer sieht nur an Dh und FR Bikes was aus bzw gehört da zum Standard.

Ich fahre den syntace Duraflite Carbon 31,8 mit 9° - sehr angenehm


----------



## _stalker_ (8. März 2008)

die lenkernazis sind wieder unterwegs


----------



## Hellspawn (9. März 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> die lenkernazis sind wieder unterwegs



und tschüss ...


----------



## sir-florian (9. März 2008)

Verdammt Stalker, jetzt hast du uns den Thread versaut!


----------



## r0ckZ (9. März 2008)

hellspawn und sir-florian sind stalkernazis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (9. März 2008)

Du hast das Fragezeichen Vergessen. Und die Antwort lautet hoffentlich Nein!
Und jetzt weiter im Text


----------



## KevinSwiss (9. März 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Das Yeti hat richtig Style, finde da passt alles zusammen. Das einzige Manko ist meiner Meinung nach die Ritchey-Stütze. So´n Kram hat an einem Yeti doch wirklich nix verloren.



Einem geschenkten Gaul, schaut man nicht ins Maul. Aber in 2 Wochen kommt eine KCNC ran  
lg kev


----------



## Cpace (10. März 2008)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, nicht so teuer und edel wie die meisten anderen hier- aber ich bin trotzdem recht stolz drauf



 Meine Rede.






Das ist meins. Die X117 werden noch durch XR4.1 ersetzt, ordentliche Speichen kommen auch noch dazu. Dann noch ein Paar Deore XT Schalthebel und das Ding ist durch die Bank XT und fertig.

2009 würde ich es dann gerne nurnoch als Alltagsrad nutzen und endlich mal was Vorzeigbares bauen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. März 2008)

Bist Du Dir sicher mit der Sattelstellung? Ist ja bis zum Gehtnichtmehr nach hinten geschoben, paßt das so wirklich?
Ansonsten find ich's eigentlich sogar recht schick. Schöne Farbe, nicht zugepflastert mit Schriftzügen, lauter funktionale Teile dran. Die Reifen sind wohl häufigem Straßeneinsatz geschuldet.


----------



## Cpace (10. März 2008)

Passt so, ist ein 48er Rahmen, ich bin 187, fährt sich so prima. Der Mensch im Radladen meinte auch, dass mir das Ding zu klein ist. Nen längeren Vorbau wollte der nicht rausrücken, also musste halt der Sattel nach hinten.

Ja, hab einfach nichtmehr so die Zeit, mal in den Wald zu gehen. Der Schulweg besteht nur aus Asfalt, da hab ich mal die BigApples ausprobiert. Gehen echt wie Hölle


----------



## tbird (11. März 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> ein Rizer sieht nur an Dh und FR Bikes was aus


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2008)

das liteville find ich cool
aber das carver geht mir garnicht ab


----------



## mph (15. März 2008)

Hallo, pünktlich zu Semesteranfang hier mal meins:























Was meint ihr?? Gewicht 8,795kg (so wie auf den Bildern..)

Gruß MAx


----------



## jetos15 (15. März 2008)

geile *******


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. März 2008)

mph schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?? Gewicht 8,795kg (so wie auf den Bildern..)



Was soll man da schon meinen... der Hammer  

Was ich dir aber schonmal rate: die Abstreifer der schicken Pace gegen Skareb-Abstreifer austauschen. Bei Dreck- und Regenfahrten erfährt man den Grund....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (15. März 2008)

Danke schön!!!

@Goldene Zitrone ich komm auf dich zurück!!

Gruß Max


----------



## Karambanana (16. März 2008)

So hier mal ein paar Impressionen meines aktuellen Studentenbikes.
In absehbarer Zukunft darf ich mich zwar nicht mehr Student nennen, aber im Gegenzug ist dann vielleicht endlich Geld für ein schöne Parts, insb. Anbauteile vorhanden.
Grundlage war ein M8 Rahmen (2001 ?), den ich mal günstig mit ziemlich alten Teilen dran erworben hatte. Übriggeblieben sind neben dem Rahmen die gute alte SID XC und die Magura Louise (beides echte Oldies aus dem Jahr 2000).

















Nichts wirklich Edles, aber ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.

Cheers
Karambanana


----------



## Crazy Creek (16. März 2008)

Jah... vielleicht hättest du weniger in die Kamera und mehr ins Bike investieren sollen


----------



## AngryApe (16. März 2008)

wenns funktioniert und spass macht, warum?...an der sid wurde bis 2008 kaum was verändert, und ordentlich gebremst hat die alte louise auch


----------



## racejo (16. März 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> Jah... vielleicht hättest du weniger in die Kamera und mehr ins Bike investieren sollen



es soll auch menschen geben die nicht nur ihr bike mit ihrer cam fotografieren...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. März 2008)

Ich hatte die gleiche Louise damals am MTB gehabt und jetzt immer noch an der Stadtschlampe dran. Außer im Gewicht steht sie meiner Marta in nicht nach. Ich finde den Druckpunkt sogar etwas besser als den meiner Marta. 

Und die SID von damals hatte noch ein recht steifes Casting (im Gegensatz zu den Nachfolgern). Damit konnte man noch vernünftig fahren, auch wenn sie etwas schwerer waren. Und "Schwer" waren sie ja ohnehin nicht...

Also solange die Teile keine Verschleißprobleme zeigen, sind sie doch eigentlich top.
Was mich an dem bike stören würde sind Sattel und Stütze. Alles andere find ich ok!


----------



## mete (16. März 2008)

Die alten SID- Castings waren leichter, die Standrohreinheit war schwerer, weil massiver ausgelegt und auch nicht innen hohl.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. März 2008)

Tatsächlich? Hab die ja nie einzeln gewogen... Wieso aber waren die folgenden dann kürzer UND schwerer? Leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## mete (16. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Hab die ja nie einzeln gewogen... Wieso aber waren die folgenden dann kürzer UND schwerer? Leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ein.



Was meinst Du mit den "Folgenden"? Die Castings sind immer gleich lang und alle untereinander kompatibel, verändert haben sich die Ausfallenden und der Brakebooster, Führungsbuchsenlänge und evtl. die Wandstärke (ganz alt (98) um 400g (andere Legierung?), alt um 370g, neu um >400g incl. Führungsbuchsen, ohne Abstreifer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. März 2008)

Mit folgenden meine ich die ab 2001. Mit Länge meine ich den Abstand von Ausfallende bis Abstreifer, also die Tauchrohre. Die wurden ab 2001 etwas kürzer, dafür höhere Brücke --> unsteifer. Gesamtlänge natürlich gleich, ja.


----------



## mete (16. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Mit folgenden meine ich die ab 2001. Mit Länge meine ich den Abstand von Ausfallende bis Abstreifer, also die Tauchrohre. Die wurden ab 2001 etwas kürzer, dafür höhere Brücke --> unsteifer. Gesamtlänge natürlich gleich, ja.



Nö, ich hab' hier ein 98er, 01er und 05er Casting, die Tauchrohre sind alle gleich lang.


----------



## damonsta (16. März 2008)

Karambanana schrieb:


>



Da zitiere ich aber gerne MIT Bildern!

Wirklich klasse, freut mich dass der Thread hier sich so gut entwickelt!


----------



## Karambanana (16. März 2008)

Danke für die Antworten  

Ja, Stütze und Sattel sind echt zeimlich bescheiden. Leider fehlte bislang das Geld, vor allem für einen schöneren und bequemeren Sattel. Mit leichteren Anbauteilen komm ich vielleicht auch noch mal unter die 10kg-Marke.

Zur Gabel:
Die 2000er ist sicherlich eine der besseren SIDs die Rock Shox über die Jahre produziert hat. Sie ist nicht ganz so leicht wie die nachfolgenden Modelle, dafür ist sie auch nicht so arg labbrig. Steif ist natürlich trotzdem was anderes. Ich hätte mir sogar schon einige male fast einen Ersatz geholt, aber das Problem ist die Einbauhöhe, die bei dieser Gabel nun mal sehr niedrig ausfällt (442mm). Keine Ahnung ob der Rahmen eine R7 oder Reba, welche beide bei einem vergleichbaren Federweg deutlich höher bauen verträgt. Andererseits hat Stevens die Rahmengeoetrie ja bis 2006  quasi unverändert gelassen und später ja auch solche Gablen verbaut  

Bremse:
Sicher nicht mehr state-of-the-art aber tut solide ihren Dienst. Interessant zu beobachte, wie sich die meisten meiner Bekannten mit ihren Bremsen rumärgern und verzweifelt versuchen sich schleiffrei zu bekommen. Mit der manuellen Bremsbelagnachstellung ist das in der Tat kein Problem.  
Mittelfristig wirds ne Marta oder eine Hope Mini.

Gruß
Karambanana


----------



## xtcnrsteam (16. März 2008)

Hier mein Litespeed Ocoee von 96. Wenn ihr euch die Isomatte, den Schalfsack und die Plattformpedale wegdenkt, dafür aber Eggbeater SL vorstellt (was dem Standartzustand entspricht) wiegt es knapp 9,4 kg.






Irgendwann wechsle ich noch Kurbel und Innenlager auf Tune Fast Foot, dann ist es fertig.


----------



## Exekuhtot (17. März 2008)

Ich liebe diesen Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (17. März 2008)

Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden:


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2008)

Kann das sein, dass du deine Räder einmal die Woche durch das komplette Forum durch postest? Sind ja ganz annehmbar, aber irgendwann ist auch genug.


----------



## mete (17. März 2008)

Nein, kann es nicht.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (17. März 2008)

Ich schätze, dass ich damit gemeint bin... 

Das mit den vielen Postings liegt ganz einfach daran, dass mein Rad eben gleich drei Kategorien abdeckt (Titanium, leicht, Studentenbike). 

Übrigens sind gerade Semesterferien und ich hab wenig zu tun  .


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2008)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass ich damit gemeint bin...
> 
> Das mit den vielen Postings liegt ganz einfach daran, dass mein Rad eben gleich drei Kategorien abdeckt (Titanium, leicht, Studentenbike).
> 
> Übrigens sind gerade Semesterferien und ich hab wenig zu tun  .



Nein, ich meine schon mete. Die Dinger habe ich schon hundertmal gesehen. Selbst im tour-forum geistern die rum.


----------



## mete (17. März 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine schon mete. Die Dinger habe ich schon hundertmal gesehen. Selbst im tour-forum geistern die rum.



Ich rechtfertige mich mal dahingehend, dass ich auch jeden Tag in irgendeinem Thread ein Rad posten könnte wenn es mir passt und Du könntest nichts dagegen tun, einfach weil ich kann .


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ich rechtfertige mich mal dahingehend, dass ich auch jeden Tag in irgendeinem Thread ein Rad posten könnte wenn es mir passt und Du könntest nichts dagegen tun, einfach weil ich kann .



Ich habe 12 Räder und poste sie trotzdem nicht andauernd. Wir sind hier halt ein reiches Land. Wir können uns sogar Fahrräder leisten.


----------



## mete (17. März 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich habe 12 Räder und poste sie trotzdem nicht andauernd. Wir sind hier halt ein reiches Land. Wir können uns sogar Fahrräder leisten.



Du füllst die Foren lieber mit abenteurlichen Diskussionen und Behauptungen die Du nicht untermauern kannst, guter Mann, ich glaub' ich poste gleich nochmal ein Rad, genug Threads gibt es hier ja inzwischen, da hab' ich die freie Auswahl, für Dich tausche ich sogar die Sättel mal untereinander aus .


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Du füllst die Foren lieber mit abenteurlichen Diskussionen und Behauptungen die Du nicht untermauern kannst, guter Mann, ich glaub' ich poste gleich nochmal ein Rad, genug Threads gibt es hier ja inzwischen, da hab' ich die freie Auswahl, für Dich tausche ich sogar die Sättel mal untereinander aus .



Ist mir egal was du sagst, hauptsache ich muss deine Schaissräder nicht jeden Tag sehen.


----------



## mete (17. März 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was du sagst, hauptsache ich muss deine Schaissräder nicht jeden Tag sehen.



Dann nimm doch einfach mal eins von Deinen zwölf und fahr' damit oder was auch immer Du damit machst, anstatt mir mit Deinen haltlosen Behauptungen an der Backe zu hängen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (17. März 2008)

so hier mal meins zum derzeitigen standpunkt. die leitungen werden bei zeit noch gekürzt


----------



## Karambanana (17. März 2008)

ach, ich mag den Eclipse Rahmen einfach. 
In a perfect world...: Die silbernen Elemente machen den Aufbau ein wenig unruhig. Bremshebel  und Kurbel würden in schwarz auch gut daherkommen. 
Dann würden die goldenen Farbtupfer vielleicht auch noch besser zur Geltung kommen.

Aber mir gefällts auch so  

Karambanana


----------



## AngryApe (19. März 2008)

mein neues...bessere bilder gibts sobald alles fertig ist (gabelschaft usw...)


----------



## damonsta (19. März 2008)

Das Curtis weiss zu gefallen!


----------



## damonsta (19. März 2008)

@mete und Sahnie

Meiner ist länger und dicker. Im Ernst: von mir auch könnt ihr beide täglich eure Räder posten, solange sie euch selbst nicht langweilig werden.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

mein Schülerbike


----------



## racejo (19. März 2008)

beatsteaks und eintracht 

aber leider hast du einen zu großen rahmen gezogen


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> beatsteaks und eintracht
> 
> aber leider hast du einen zu großen rahmen gezogen


leider gibt es nur drei Rahmengrößen und ich musste mich für eine entscheiden und bis jetzt komme ich eigentlich gut damit klar


----------



## CSB (19. März 2008)

auch an steilen uphills??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (19. März 2008)

No way, das ist zu gross. Falsche Entscheidung.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> auch an steilen uphills??


ich fahre keine Rennen und normalerweise auch keine steilen uphills
außerdem kann ich jetzt nicht mehr viel dran ändern
ich hab den Rahmen gekauft da ich gedacht habe mit über 1,90 m passt der mir, und wie gesagt, ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit der Größe des Rahmens


----------



## damonsta (19. März 2008)

Sind das 55cm?


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sind das 55cm?



ja, meine schritthöhe ist 92 cm und da liege ich genau in der Mitte zwischen den zwei in Frage gekommenen Rahmenhöhen und da bei 92 cm Schritthöhe ein 54er Rahmen empfohlen wird, habe ich den 55er anstatt den 52er genommen
vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an der Rahmengeometrie, dass der Rahmen der zu groß aussieht, denn auf der Focus-Homepage ist der Sattel auch nicht höher als auf meinem Bild
http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?active=1&lang=german&rub=mar&pr=751905&do=idx


----------



## damonsta (19. März 2008)

Du hast dich gegen 50cm und für 55cm entschieden? Geh zum Händler und *peep* *peep* *peep*


----------



## Ronon Dex (19. März 2008)

das curtis gefällt mir sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2008)

Eintracht-Fan schrieb:


> .... 1,90 m...


Was seid n ihr alles für Mutanten  190 und warsch. noch 16 Jahre alt.


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (19. März 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Was seid n ihr alles für Mutanten  190 und warsch. noch 16 Jahre alt.


nein, 18 aber immer noch im Wachstum


----------



## masta2006 (20. März 2008)

Hier mal mein Bike! Nix besonderes, aber das liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Triturbo (20. März 2008)

da das grad Thema ist : ich bin 1.92m und hab 95cm Schritlänge = L ?


----------



## GlanDas (20. März 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> da das grad Thema ist : ich bin 1.92m und hab 95cm Schritlänge = L ?



Ja.

ich wachs gerade in meinen XL (56cm) Rahmen rein bei 197


----------



## Unrest (20. März 2008)

195cm gesamt, 96cm Bein -> 21" Rahmen (53cm RH, 58,8cm OR)
Ich hätte einen größeren nehmen können/sollen, wollte aber was agileres.

Wollte meins zwar eigentlich heute schon reinstellen und hab es auch geputzt, aber habs verbaselt vor der Spätschicht noch Fotos zu machen..
Kommt morgen.


----------



## Triturbo (20. März 2008)

Super, denn werde ich L nehmen. Danke


----------



## hackel (21. März 2008)

mmhmm....sorry aber wie fügt man hier n bild ein? geht das nur über n link?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. März 2008)

Bild in Dein Fotoalbum hochladen. Unter dem Bild werden automatisch zwei Links angezeigt - einer zum Thumbnail, einer zum großen Bild. Einen davon über Strg C - Strg V ins Antwortfeld einfügen.


----------



## hackel (22. März 2008)

so hier mal meins. nichts tolles, aber ich bin ja auch erst 15. habe seit gestern auch vorne die juicy five. soll mal ein AM-fully werden, aber da werd ich mir bei meinem taschengeld noch etwas zeit geben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (22. März 2008)

Ständer ab aber flott.


----------



## sebi1000 (22. März 2008)

Ein Sportlicherer Sattel drna und Ständer ab- dann würds schon ganz anders aussehen! ;-)


----------



## hackel (22. März 2008)

habe versucht eine mischung aus nem bequemen und (einigermaßen) schönen Sattel zu finden. das is dabei herausgekommen 
der ständer is hässlich, aber ich muss das bike auch abstellen können, wie gesagt ich fahre nicht nur zum fun sondenr auch um von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## tbird (22. März 2008)

anlehnen kann man sein bike IMMER... gibt keine argumente "pro ständer".

also weg damit


----------



## hackel (23. März 2008)




----------



## GlanDas (23. März 2008)

Ui bis zum AM Fully ist da aber noch ein sehr sehr weiter Weg


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Mein derzeitiges Studenten, oder besser: Studentinnenbike.
Wird aber demnächst komplett auseinandergenommen, da mir der Rahmen zu groß ist.
Da soll was richtig Feines entstehen ... natürlich ohne die schweren Laufräder, die jetzt drauf sind.
Seht selbst:





Liebe Grüße
Jule


----------



## Tundra HT (24. März 2008)

@Jule alias Wolfsblut
Hey Jule, deine Disc vorne sitzt falsch herum!
Was für nen Rahmen und Laufräder willst du dir denn holen und wie groß bist du?
Ansonsten hast du jetzt schon ne recht feine Ausstattung an dem Bike dran.
Gruß Jan.


----------



## HB76 (24. März 2008)

für klein klein müßte man dir die xtr kurbel um die ohren hauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Ich weiss ...
sowohl das mit der Bremse als das mit der Kurbel 
Nur a) Hab ich das Ding nur auf die super Schnelle zusammengesteckt um die 1,5 Minuten Sonnenschein auszukosten  und
b) hatte ich keine andere Kurbel zum Dranschrauben.
Ich suche noch eine richtig kurze XTR-Kurbel.
Bin 163 cm groß und hab das Problem, dass meine Beine recht kurz sind 
Aber nicht zu ändern.
Und da ich schon seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr MTB fahre (bin jetzt 31) sagt mir die Erfahrung, dass ich nach langem Suchen immer ein passendes Bike für meine Größe gefunden hab 
Wird schon werden ... Die Teile sollen an den nächsten Rahmen dran, ausser der Kurbel und - wenns ein Fully wird - der Sattelstütze. Alles andere ist prima und macht mir Spaß!
Ach ja ... der LRS muss dann auch noch den Besitzer wechseln. Crossmax SLR ist Minimum ... mal sehn, was ich nehme. Oder ich speiche mir selbst was nettes ein ...


----------



## Tundra HT (24. März 2008)

@Jule
Schau mal bei meinen Fotos, da ist das Bike von meiner Freundin, allerdings ein Hardtail, ist ein 15" Rahmen. Ansonsten mein Bike (weiß) mit 43cm RH.
Was wiegt denn dein Giant jetzt?


----------



## racejo (24. März 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Crossmax SLR ist Minimum ... mal sehn, was ich nehme. Oder ich speiche mir selbst was nettes ein ...



bitte keinen crossmax 
zu schwer und zu weich für diesen preis.
von der optik mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Ich mag die Optik vom Crossmax. Und vor ein paar Jahren bin ich auch schon Crossmax gefahren und war wirklich sehr zufrieden.
Sollte der SLR denn wirklich so schlecht sein? Dafür ist er in meinen Augen an wirklich wahnsinnig vielen Rädern dran...

@Tundra HT
Wieviel das Giant jetzt wiegt, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da ich es noch auf keiner Wage hatte. Im Moment bin ich bei meinen Eltern in Trier und hab dort auch keine Möglichkeit, das Teil zu wiegen. Aber ich schätze es mal auf schwere 11 kg. Aber der Rahmen wiegt 1350 Gramm. Das geht in Ordnung ... nur leider zu groß. 

Das Stevens deiner Freundin ist wirklich schön. Aber ich steh bei HT mehr auf Carbon oder Titan. Ansonsten eben ein Fully. Bin jetzt lange Alu gefahren und war so begeistert von den Fahreigenschaften von Carbon, dass das für mich erste Wahl ist. Und leider bietet Stevens die "guten" Räder erst ab 16 Zoll an. Das ist leider zu groß 

So ist es bei vielen Herstellern. Entweder 16 Zoll bei den Herrenrädern oder dann kleiner bei teils sehr fragwürdigen Lady-Bikes ... Hab zwar einige sehr schöne Damen-MTB gesehen, aber eben auch sehr viele Bikes mit äußerst seltsamen Geometrien, Farben und Formen. Ganz abgesehen von Gewicht und Teilen. Gut ... Teile sind bei mir nicht so wichtig. Die hab ich ja zum größten Teil. Aber trotzdem frag ich mich bei manchen Herstellern, ob nur Männer geile Teile toll finden ...  

Aber ich will nicht so viel Meckern. Es gibt auch positive andere Beispiele wie z.B. das Anthea von Leichtkraft. Wunderschön und gut durchdacht! Aber 509 mm Oberrohr horizontal gemessen? Huch? Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung? Oder Specialized mit 15,5 Zoll  

Aber ich werd schon irgendwann das passende Rädchen haben.

Wollt ihr mir einen guten Tip für schön leichte, steife, schnelle Laufräder geben? Sind die Fulcrum besser als die SLR? Was ist mit Shimanos Systemsätzen? Hab da 0 Erfahrung ... Danke!


----------



## toster (24. März 2008)

mein neues für diese race-saison, jetzt auch mit rot/weissem phenom:







als nächstes sind dann wohl mal sattelstütze und cockpit an der reihe.


----------



## damonsta (24. März 2008)

Gar nicht übel Jule! 

Für das Geld, welches du für Crossmax ausgibst, kannst du dir einen richtig geilen und leichten LRS zusammenstellen. CK Naben, Revolution Speichen, Alunippel und leichte Felgen z.B.


Sobald ich das meiner Freundin unter 9 gebracht habe poste ich das auch mal hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

OK! Werd mir das mit dem SLR noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ich geb ja zu, dass ich hier schon einiges nicht so Tolles von dem SLR gehört hab, so dass ich eh schon etwas skeptisch wurde. Aber schön isser trotzdem 

Hab grad mal das Shiver von BMC unter die Lupe genommen. Auch ein schönes Rädchen (geht ja nur um den Rahmen). Aber keine Ahnung, wie schwer das Teil ist ...

Was sagt ihr denn Laufradtechnisch zu Fulcrum?


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sobald ich das meiner Freundin unter 9 gebracht habe poste ich das auch mal hier.



Ja bitte  Bring es doch bitte gaaanz schnell unter 9 kg, damit ich endlich noch ein tolles Mädelsbike hier sehe!

PS.: Gibts hier im Forum eigentlich sonst keine Mädels? Mir ist nämlich noch keines begegnet  Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich als einziges weibliches Wesen nen totalen Bike-Tick hab???


----------



## Milass (24. März 2008)

nana jetzt macht den cm slr mal nicht schlecht, das ist meiner meinung nach imo. der beste sorglos laufradsatz aufm markt! Aus diesem Grund siehst du ihn ja auch bei den meisten Fahrern im XC Bereich.


----------



## Tundra HT (24. März 2008)

@Jule
Ich kenn doch einige Bikemädels bei uns in der Gruppe, die lassen sich aber lieber ihre Bikes von ihren Jungs aufbauen. Selber schrauben, einspeichen und entlüften läuft da gar nicht. Keine Ahnung warum? Mein Mädel hat mit meiner Hilfe ihr Bike selber aufgebaut und zusammengestellt. Hat ihr Laune gemacht, und ich find das sowieso besser, wenn sie weiß was unter ihr so durch den Wald fährt. Außerdem schätzt sie das Bike jetzt viel mehr.
Gruß Jan.
P.s. Den Simplon Razorblade HT Rahmen (Carbon) ab RH 40cm, schau mal auf der Homepage nach.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Gute Einstellung 
Ich schraube schon seitdem ich bike. Also ... lass ma rechnen ... 19 Jahre. 
Mach eigentlich alles selbst und nenn quasi eine ganze Werkstatt mein eigen (natürlich privat). Hab da einfach jede Menge Spaß dran und schraube auch für sämtliche Kumpels. Bei uns läufts oft anders herum: Die Kerle kommen zu mir, damit ich ihr Bike schraube 
Ach ja ... schade dass es das leichte HT von Steppenwolf nicht in so klein gibt. Die Größe geht leider überhaupt nicht. Sonst hätte ich mir als Unirad ein Steppenwolf aufgebaut. Deine Bilder haben mir nämlich sehr gut gefallen. Jetzt ist ein Drössiger SL in schwarz eloxiert ohne Labels verbaut. Auch nicht schlecht ... aber eben kein Steppenwolf, wie ursprünglich geplant.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. März 2008)

Razorblade ist toll! Aber 40 immer noch zu groß   ... es darf maximal von der Sitzrohrlänge bis Oberkante 38 haben. Sonst gehts nicht


----------



## damonsta (24. März 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> nana jetzt macht den cm slr mal nicht schlecht, das ist meiner meinung nach imo. der beste sorglos laufradsatz aufm markt! Aus diesem Grund siehst du ihn ja auch bei den meisten Fahrern im XC Bereich.



EinwegLRS.


----------



## Tundra HT (24. März 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Razorblade ist toll! Aber 40 immer noch zu groß   ... es darf maximal von der Sitzrohrlänge bis Oberkante 38 haben. Sonst gehts nicht



@Jule
Mir fällt noch der Scott Scale Contessa Rahmen ein RH 39 (is noch ein Tick kleiner wie der Specialized). Das Decor ist aber fragwürdig, ein bisschen zu Pussy like. Bei uns im Laden fahren auch die wenigsten Frauen auf das Contessa Design ab. Muß wohl nen Mann kreiert haben, der keine Frau hat  !
Gruß nochmal.


----------



## Wolfsblut (25. März 2008)

Da hast du wirklich recht 
Das Contessa Scale, wie auch Spark Design ist auch nicht soooo mein Ding. Aber schon wesentlich besser als ein quietschrotes Specialized. Könnte mich dran gewöhnen, so dass insbesondere das Spark in die engere Wahl kommt.
Da suche ich schon die ganze Zeit nach einem Händler, der sich so ein nettes Contessa Spark hingestellt hat und nicht verkaufen konnte. Hab schon ein paar gefunden. Und sollte irgendwann der Preis stimmen, würd ich es sofort nehmen.
Hab da noch jemand bei Ebay kennengelernt, der ein Scale in S (schwarz mit gelb/weissem Dekor) neu verkauft. Wir sind im Gespräch. Aber irgendwie tendiere ich einfach mehr zum Fully. 
Ich glaube, dass die Zeit einfach reif ist, auch mal zum Fully zu greifen. Hab ich nie gewollt, weil die Teile früher einfach zu schwer waren und noch jede Menge Kinderkrankheiten hatten. Das ist jetzt vorbei. Also: meine Chance 
Im Moment sieht meine "Liste" so aus:
Scott Spark
Rocky Mountain Element
BMC Shiver (wobei ich das Gewicht noch nicht kenne)
Specialized Epic
Cannondale Scalpel, oder Taurine (HT)
Leichtkraft HT (ich liebe diese Optik!)
Scapin HT
Und bestimmt hab ich jetzt einige vergessen ...
Ich bin selbst gespannt, auf was das Ganze letzlich hinausläuft. Klar ist, es soll ein echtes Traumrad werden. Etwas richtig geiles, was ich richtig gern fahre ... einfach das Optimum (falls es das überhaupt gibt) 
Freu mich so drauf! Bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. März 2008)

Ne Frau die auf Leichtbau steht, bist n seltenes Exemplar deiner Gattung 
Ich würde als erstes ne neues Thema im Leichtbau Forum erstellen,dort werden sie geholfen 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (25. März 2008)

Recht haste! Da steht schon ein Thema von mir. Suche Traumrahmen ...
Aber irgendwie sind wir hier auch darüber ins Gespräch gekommen und ich hab den anderen Threat irgendwie vergessen.
Hier sollen ja auch eigentlich nur Fotos rein. Verzeiht mir bitte  !
Also ... geht weiter in meinem alten Threat und ich würd mich total freuen, wenn wir da weiter quatschen könnten!


----------



## damonsta (25. März 2008)

Verlink ihn doch, dann muss ich nicht suchen


----------



## Milass (25. März 2008)

Epic, steht das etwa noch zur disskussion?


----------



## r0ckZ (25. März 2008)

kein cc, aber mein schülerbike. alles selber erarbeitet und erspart.
rahmen is für 100-130mm ausgelegt - also wenn ich die gabel absenke is das teil durchaus uphilltauglich 





Rahmen	Identiti Mr.Hyde FRX Large	2314
Gabel	Rock ShoxPike 409 inkl. Kralle	2498
Steuersatz	FSA The Pig DH	185	
Laufrad vorne	Sun Singletrack + Novatec VR QR20	1101
Laufrad hinten	Rigida Taurus + Shim XT + Shim. XT SS	1241
Reifen vorne	Nokian NBX 2.3 draht	780
Reifen hinten	Nokian NBX 2.3 draht	771
Schlauch vorne	Continental	215
Schlauch hinten	Schwalbe No.13	215		
Kassette	Shimano Deore	355
Shifter	Shimano Deore	272
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore XT	265
Umwerfer	Shimano Deore LX	168
Kurbel	Shimano Deore XT	840
Kette	Shimano Deore XT	250
Schaltzüge		20
Schaltzughüllen		55
Bremse vorne	Magura Louise FR 2003	234
Bremse hinten	Magura Louise FR 2003	212
Scheibe vorne	a2z 203mm + schrauben	200
Adapter vorne	a2z 160-203 + schrauben	60
Scheibe hinten	magura wave 190 + schrauben	160
Adapter hinten	magura nr. 15 + schrauben	55	
Sattelklemme	Identiti	47
Sattelstütze	Identiti	325
Sattel		250
Spacer	Carbon	5
Vorbau	Ritchey Comp 100mm	146
Lenker	Humpert X-Tasy Rizer	269
Griffe	Lock-On	95
Tacho	VDO MC 1.0	51

gesamt	*13654g*





400er stütze kommt noch ran (brauch noch ne reduzierhülse)
bremse hinten muss entlüftet und justiert werden (brauch wieder unterlegscheibchen en masse)
schaltung einstellen (vllt heut abend noch)

leitung vorne ist zu kurz, ich weiß ... aber kein geld für ne neue.
laufrad hinten bekommt irgendwann mal ne andere felge (auch singletrack)

anderer sattel kommt morgen oder übermorgen. der hat endlich die reklamationsprozedur überstanden. der is schwarz und schön weich ^^
selle italia hat atm lieferzeiten von ca 4 wochen 

bin auf jeden fall erstmal zufrieden - saß sich beim ersten probesitzen ganz gut.
ein fakt trübt jedoch meinen eindruck - die taiwanesen haben am hinterbau die zugverlegung falschrum montiert - also die anlötteilchen jeweils an die falsche seite. kurbel links und bremse rechts geht auch nicht wegen den dropouts. naja .. funktioniert trotzdem und hat mich zu ner fast komplett geschlossenen zugverlegung gezwungen, was ja nich all-zu-blöd ist

werd heut noch nen bisschen was machen, damit ich mir nen ersten fahreindruck schnell aneignen kann =)


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> PS.: Gibts hier im Forum eigentlich sonst keine Mädels? Mir ist nämlich noch keines begegnet  Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich als einziges weibliches Wesen nen totalen Bike-Tick hab???



Doch, hier  aber leider sind wir schon eine eher seltene Spezies. Die meisten Mädels in meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren allerdings auch was sie von ihren Kerls oder dem Händler vor die Nase gestellt bekommen und halten es für unmöglich selbst ein Schaltwerk zu tauschen oder gar eine Gabel einzubauen. Als ernstzunehmende Zielgruppe werden wir von den Bikeherstellern ja auch erst seit kurzem mehr oder weniger stark wahrgenommen. Oft leider mit Ergebnissen, die zu Brechreiz führen...
Da bin ich wirklich froh, dass ich bei meiner Größe mit "normalem" Material klarkomme. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du deinen Traumrahmen bald findest!

P.S. Sorry, Foto gibt's nicht, da ich 1. irgendwo in diesem Thread schon eins gezeigt habe und ich 2. nicht mehr zum studierenden Teil de Menschheit gehöre


----------



## tbird (25. März 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> OK! Werd mir das mit dem SLR noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> Ich geb ja zu, dass ich hier schon einiges nicht so Tolles von dem SLR gehört hab, so dass ich eh schon etwas skeptisch wurde. Aber schön isser trotzdem




wenn dir der SLR gefällt, aber zu teuer / weich ist, schau dir doch mal den Crossmax ST an. 

Hat ebenfalls 24 Speichen (hinten IsoPulse) und optisch ist der auch geil...

gewicht um 1650g ...


----------



## Tundra HT (25. März 2008)

@Jule
Das Contessa Spark meiner Chefin soll veräussert werden, kannst meinem Chef ja mal ne E-Mail schicken, geh auf meinen Link unten.
Müsste glaub ich ein S-Rahmen sein. Ein Jahr gefahren.
Gruß Jan.


----------



## Wolfsblut (25. März 2008)

@Echinopsis: Klasse! Freut mich ja, dass ich nicht ganz allein hier bin 
Werd mich übrigens (siehe Jobsuche) auf Suche nach einem Job begeben, und bin ja mal echt gespannt, wie die Leute auf Frauen so reagieren. Mir ist schon einiges an den Kopf geschmissen worden: Ich solle besser einen anderen Job suchen, da die Leute kein Vertrauen in Räder hätten, die von Mädels geschraubt wurden  Sowas macht mich echt sauer. Und ich glaube, dass es einige Kerle gibt, denen ich noch was beibringen könnte. Hab aber auch schon einigen Respekt entgegen gebracht bekommen. Werd mich mal in den Bikeläden bei uns umhören, ob die Hilfe im Laden brauchen... wär nicht mein erster Job als Schrauberin 

@Tundra HT: Supi! Das werd ich doch gleich mal machen! Weisst du, ob es ein aktuelles ist oder ein altes? Werd einfach nachfragen! Freu mich schon jetzt auf die Antwort


----------



## masta2006 (25. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> kein cc, aber mein schülerbike. alles selber erarbeitet und erspart.
> rahmen is für 100-130mm ausgelegt - also wenn ich die gabel absenke is das teil durchaus uphilltauglich
> 
> 
> ...




Also der Vorbau passt meiner Meinung mal gar net! Was rundlicheres Wäre angebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> wenn dir der SLR gefällt, aber zu teuer / weich ist, schau dir doch mal den Crossmax ST an.
> 
> Hat ebenfalls 24 Speichen (hinten IsoPulse) und optisch ist der auch geil...
> 
> gewicht um 1650g ...



1650g geht bei mir in den Bereich All Mountain (nannte man früher Tour glaube ich)

Bei ihrem Gewicht kann sie LOCKER einen LRS um 1400g fahren. Und steifer ist der LRS dann auch noch. Es gibt einfach keine Gründe Crossmax zu fahren ausser:

A. Man bekommt Geld dafür
B. Man steht auf Poseroptik.

A. ist nicht übel, B. setzt sich dann aber im Leben fort.


----------



## Wolfsblut (26. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Bei ihrem Gewicht kann sie LOCKER einen LRS um 1400g fahren. Und steifer ist der LRS dann auch noch. Es gibt einfach keine Gründe Crossmax zu fahren ausser:
> 
> A. Man bekommt Geld dafür
> B. Man steht auf Poseroptik.
> ...



A: Bekomm dafür keine Kohle, leider ...
B: Recht haste  aber ich mag einfach die Kombi aus schwarz und rot  Die Schriftzüge brauchten nicht drauf sein ...

Und zum oberen Teil: Nach dem netten Osterfest muss ich für nen 1400 g Satz erst wieder ein paar Runden drehen  Aber das steht eh auf dem Plan. Geh jetzt erst mal mit Hundi joggen ... DENN: Hab ja immer noch kein Bike  (ist ja noch in sorgfältiger Planung).

Ach ja ... da fällt mir ein: Mein Bike muss farblich noch unbedingt zu meinen Fingernägeln (stand hier irgendwann mal im Forum und ich hab mich kringelig gelacht  ), zu meinem Hund und meinen Klamotten passen. Sonst wird das nix 

PS.: Wie verlink ich denn eigentlich einen Artikel? Kann zwar Räder schrauben, aber beim Verlinken von Artikeln haperts


----------



## Wolfsblut (26. März 2008)

@Masta2006: Schönes Rädchen, haste dir da gebaut! Glückwunsch! Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit 

PS.: Anderer Vorbau und weg mit den Spacern! Brauchst du die so dringend?


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Es war Rockz und das Rad ist alles, aber kein CC. Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht so sein.

Zu dem LRS: Schwarz rot? Stehe ich auch drauf.


----------



## r0ckZ (26. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Es war Rockz und das Rad ist alles, aber kein CC. Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht so sein.


DANKE 

der ganze antrieb, der vorbau und das hinterrad sind überbleibsel aus meinem ersten richtigen mtb - das cube ltd cc von 2005. also hats leichte cc-spuren ^^
das pure cc-gebolze hat mir dann jedoch nicht 100pro zugesagt (keine ahnung beim kauf gehabt ("mtb is mtb" ...)
im laufe der zeit dann gemerkt, dass ich doch was anderes brauche, wegen meiner spielfreudigkeit. dann den votec m6-rahmen und die doppelbrückengabel gekriegt - war auch nix für mich. nun der nächste anlauf. müsste passen

@wolfsblut: danke ^^


----------



## masta2006 (26. März 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> @Masta2006: Schönes Rädchen, haste dir da gebaut! Glückwunsch! Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit
> 
> PS.: Anderer Vorbau und weg mit den Spacern! Brauchst du die so dringend?



Lol, nun ja Wolfsblut, dann poste ich halt nochmal mein Bike, das ich mir auch selber zusammengebaut habe, und dein Beitrag im Bezug auf sie Spacer stimmt! Is zwar net es schönste Und beste, aber das Liegt ja Im Auge des Betrachters. Nur ne andere Gabel kommt rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (26. März 2008)

Update:Heute sind die Eloxierte Schrauben gekommen!


----------



## damonsta (26. März 2008)

Das hat sich ja voll gelohnt, Glückwunsch.


----------



## jones (26. März 2008)

ein toller rücklichthalter.

wo gibt´s den?


----------



## GlanDas (26. März 2008)

Das Bike ist aus Gold und deswegen so schwer . . . steht zumindest auf dem Rahmen


----------



## Wolfsblut (26. März 2008)

Ich find's toll, wenn sich jemand so liebevoll um ein nettes Farbtuning kümmert. Als ich angefangen habe, zu schrauben, sah das auch mal so ähnlich aus. Deshalb kann ich das voll nachempfinden 
Nur Mut und weitermachen!


----------



## HB76 (26. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das hat sich ja voll gelohnt, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Fleaz (26. März 2008)

Mein Schülerbike ist ein Bulls Copperhead 2. Fotos folgen in 8-10 Werktagen!  Weil ich heute morgen erst bestellt habe!


----------



## masta2006 (27. März 2008)

jones schrieb:


> ein toller rücklichthalter.
> 
> wo gibt´s den?



Hehe, das ist eigentlich ein Frontstrahlerhalter, den ich einwenig umgebogen habe und ein Loch in die Unterseite des Rücklichtes gebohrt habe! Kann dir aber gerne morgen mal ein bild davon reinstellen wie das gemacht wird!


----------



## Wolfsblut (27. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Es war Rockz und das Rad ist alles, aber kein CC. Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht so sein.
> 
> Zu dem LRS: Schwarz rot? Stehe ich auch drauf.



Schöööööne Laufräder  Auch schwarz-rot   Und vom Gewicht völlig genial. Das wär dann vielleicht eine Alternative ...
Für welche Laufräder ich mich am Ende entscheide, kommt natürlich auch noch auf den Rahmen an, für den ich mich entscheide. Muss ja auch optisch passen!


----------



## damonsta (27. März 2008)

Also zum Scale passts ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (5. April 2008)

hier mal meine Waffe, ich bin Auszubildender im 3. Lehrjahr:


----------



## webjoe4 (5. April 2008)

azubi im 3. lehrjahr?
na entweder ne hammer stelle oder spendable großeltern 
bis auf die großen pedale und die zu aufdringlichen hörnchen find ichs sehr gelungen!


----------



## Pato (5. April 2008)

sehr schön und vor allem: top bilder. colorkey ist schon ab und an was feines


----------



## BikerX (5. April 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> azubi im 3. lehrjahr?
> na entweder ne hammer stelle oder spendable großeltern
> bis auf die großen pedale und die zu aufdringlichen hörnchen find ichs sehr gelungen!



keines von beiden  Einfach hart zusammengespart  
Pedale werden noch gegen die Look Quartz Carbon Ti getauscht, sobald sie lieferbar sind.


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2008)

sehr geiles rad!


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. April 2008)

Hey Biker du heißt net zufällig Don Murat


----------



## olli99 (6. April 2008)

Gegen das wunderbare Simplon sieht mein Alltagsrad jetzt nicht so toll aus, ich zeigs aber trotzdem:

Mit Marzocchi Bomber




und starr


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. April 2008)

Bin erstaunt mit wie wenig Kohle/Einkommen hier manche Azubis/Schüler/Stundeten absolute Wahnsinnsbikes auf die Räder stellen.

Naja...... hab zu meiner Lehrzeit auch eine Zeit lang nur von Milch und Müsli gelebt um mir eine Speedhub zu kaufen......
Zum Glück ändern sich die Zeiten und das Einkommen......
Und wenn ich mir dem BikerX sein Bike anschaue dann scheint er wohl nur von Leitungswasser und trockenem Brot zu leben. 
Respekt


----------



## RagazziFully (6. April 2008)

Also ich bin auch im 3. Ausbildungsjahr, und für BikerX' Simplon Geschoss (absolut geil!) hätte ich Ewigkeiten nur trockenes Toastbrot fressen dürfen.. Mein Bike hat nen Bruchteil davon gekostet, und dafür musste ich schon merkbar sparen. 
Naja geht alles, ist eine Frage des eigenen Fanatismus bzw. der Leidensfähigkeit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (6. April 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hey Biker du heißt net zufällig Don Murat



kenn ich nich, wer soll das sein?


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2008)

@ ragazzifull was sollen die reifen dadrauf?


----------



## RagazziFully (7. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ ragazzifull was sollen die reifen dadrauf?



naja die reifen dienen im allgemeinen dem fahrbahnkontakt, ähnlich wie beim motorrad oder auto.. im ernst: solange die dreckswetterjahreszeit herrscht fahre ich nur in der stadt, und da quäle ich mich ungern mit dicken reifen..


----------



## webjoe4 (7. April 2008)

@ ragazzifully

also ich find das bike sehr edel.. hat irgendwie was sehr lässiges und styliges..
gefällt mir sehr gut! bis auf den rücklichthalter


----------



## sebi1000 (7. April 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch im 3. Ausbildungsjahr, und für BikerX' Simplon Geschoss (absolut geil!) hätte ich Ewigkeiten nur trockenes Toastbrot fressen dürfen.. Mein Bike hat nen Bruchteil davon gekostet, und dafür musste ich schon merkbar sparen.
> Naja geht alles, ist eine Frage des eigenen Fanatismus bzw. der Leidensfähigkeit..



Das Bike finde ich sehr geil, sieht vorallem sehr schnell aus!!


----------



## racing_basti (7. April 2008)

nur die zugverlegung mag mir nicht so recht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (7. April 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> nur die zugverlegung mag mir nicht so recht gefallen



mir auch nicht, aber ich bin einfach zu faul dafür.. vor allem bei der bremse..


----------



## Zeckn (7. April 2008)

Nachdem ich mich nun auch mal aufraffen konnte ein bild hochzuladen, will ich euch mein studentenbike nicht vorenthalten.





Sorry, ist nicht frisch geputzt...


----------



## webjoe4 (7. April 2008)

ich nehms mir als zivi jetz einfach auch mal raus mein bike hier zu posten


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. April 2008)

Lass mal raten, du bist 195 groß?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch im 3. Ausbildungsjahr, und für BikerX' Simplon Geschoss (absolut geil!) hätte ich Ewigkeiten nur trockenes Toastbrot fressen dürfen.. Mein Bike hat nen Bruchteil davon gekostet, und dafür musste ich schon merkbar sparen.
> Naja geht alles, ist eine Frage des eigenen Fanatismus bzw. der Leidensfähigkeit..



... der hat die richtige Einstellung!  

... Biken ist ein demokratisches Hobby! 

... ich find' sein lässig, aber duchdacht wirkendes Bike auch gut!


----------



## RagazziFully (8. April 2008)

Zeckn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich nun auch mal aufraffen konnte ein bild hochzuladen, will ich euch mein studentenbike nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey.. so ein schickes bike und dann solche pedale?


----------



## Zeckn (8. April 2008)

Ähm, ja... Neue sind bestellt und auch schon bezahlt. Warte eigentlich nur noch auf die Lieferung... 	

Aber wer kennt das nicht...


----------



## The Floh (9. April 2008)

mal meins:




Werden noch einige Sachen verbessert wie LRS, Vorbau/Lenker und dann noch die Gabel getravelt und dann müsste mein Fienchen ein Meisterwerk sein...
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, Rote oder blaue eloxal Teile? Die Mehrheit tendiert zurzeit Richtung blau...


----------



## racejo (9. April 2008)

Weniger Federweg wäre besser als jede Eloxalschraube!


----------



## The Floh (9. April 2008)

Die Gabel ist gerade beim Service wobei auch der FW auf 100mm getravelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (9. April 2008)

@ The Floh:

Wie fahren sich die Vredestein Reifen?


----------



## The Floh (9. April 2008)

Bis jetzt bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Rollwiderstand könnte nicht besser sein und auch Wurzeltrails sind drin. Erst gestern dachte ich auf einem Steinigen weg auf welchem das Hinterrad von einem spitzen Stein rutschte wie stabil die Dinger trotzdem sind.
Leider habe ich sie vergessen zu wiegen aber aus Berichten anderer wiegen sie immer weniger als angegeben


----------



## -MaLi- (9. April 2008)

naja das giant hat mit den reifen wohl nix im wald verloren...


----------



## Cpace (9. April 2008)

Man kann nie wissen...oO


----------



## arne_91 (21. April 2008)

mein "neues" schülerbike, bin schüler der 11. klasse am gymnasium und hab das bike gebraucht gekauft, ist ein canyon und müsste das modell redrock sein.









inzwischen ist aber schon ein neuer sattel drauf und noch einige kleinere änderungen vorgenommen worden, wie ein tacho, usw.


----------



## Symion (21. April 2008)

Ist schon ein schönes Hardtail. Muss man lassen. Das enizigste was fehlt sind ein paar schöne Decals in Weiß auf dem Rahmen


----------



## arne_91 (21. April 2008)

finde ich auch, das wäre würde der optik noch die krone aufsetzen, hat denn jemand ne idee, wo ich welche herbekommen kann?


----------



## Triturbo (21. April 2008)

arnieboy schrieb:


> finde ich auch, das wäre würde der optik noch die krone aufsetzen, hat denn jemand ne idee, wo ich welche herbekommen kann?



Ich würde noch die Stütze ein bischen vom Fett befreien, vllt. 2-3 mm Spacer rausnehmen. Schick ist es ja. Rot sieht mann ja so mit Gabel, in der gleichen Farbe recht selten. Auch technisch auf keinen fall schlecht.  

Bei Decals:

- bei canyon anrufen
- in der Bucht schauen
- notfalls selbst im Werbegeschäft anfertigen lassen, sollte dort auch kein Problem sein


----------



## arne_91 (21. April 2008)

die sattelstütze ist auf dem bild bereits vom fett befreit, der vorbesitzer muss sie sehr häufig abgesenkt haben, da soll aber auch noch eine neue rein. und die spacer werde ich denke ich auch drin lassen, da ich mit der sitzposition recht zufrieden bin, aber das werden denke ich die nächsten touren zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (21. April 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch im 3. Ausbildungsjahr, und für BikerX' Simplon Geschoss (absolut geil!) hätte ich Ewigkeiten nur trockenes Toastbrot fressen dürfen.. Mein Bike hat nen Bruchteil davon gekostet, und dafür musste ich schon merkbar sparen.
> Naja geht alles, ist eine Frage des eigenen Fanatismus bzw. der Leidensfähigkeit..



Nicht schlecht!! Selbigen Rahmen (in einer älteren Version) hab ich auch als Singlespeeder aufgebaut hier stehen, mit 1600 Gramm ist das Teil auch schön leicht. Was für ein Modell ist es eigentlich genau (bei mir waren die Aufkleber ab als ich es bekommen habe, einzig das Giant Logo ließ sich noch wage erkennen).

Die Optik von deinem ist echt sehrsehrsehr geil!!

Die Reifen fahr ich übrigens auch  und ich muss sagen die sind hammer! War ja lange Zeit kein Fan von Conti aber die SportContact... haben auf Asphalt super Grip, bei Nässe sind sie auch ok, Scherben machen denen garnichts aus und auch über Schotter+leichte Waldwege bin ich mit denen schon ordentlich geheizt ohne Probleme.


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2008)

kannst ja mal nen trail mitfahren bei regen :_)


----------



## RagazziFully (21. April 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!! Selbigen Rahmen (in einer älteren Version) hab ich auch als Singlespeeder aufgebaut hier stehen
> 
> Die Reifen fahr ich übrigens auch  und ich muss sagen die sind hammer! War ja lange Zeit kein Fan von Conti aber die SportContact... haben auf Asphalt super Grip, bei Nässe sind sie auch ok, Scherben machen denen garnichts aus und auch über Schotter+leichte Waldwege bin ich mit denen schon ordentlich geheizt ohne Probleme.



Also du hast ja ein Terrago laut deinem Fotoalbum, sieht ja auch ein bischen anders aus. Meins ist ein xtc 1 von 2007, so von der Stange als Komplettrad gekauft und dann einige Teile über Bord geworfen..

Ja die Reifen sind Super, da kann man nix Sagen..Super Grip.. und Schnell.. Allerdings sehnt sich der Körper nach Erholung wenn man damit täglich in hohem Tempo 26km über Hamburgs schlechte Radwege fährt, das rummst schon ganz ordentlich.. Bald gibts wieder "echte" Reifen fürs Gelände...


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (25. April 2008)

Servus,

kann mich auch hier dazuzählen. Mache grade Fachabi und bin dann ab September Lehrling  

Hier mein neues altes Bike, Hab es mit neuem Rahmen aufgebaut. Wie man sieht fehlt der Umwerfer noch, könnte langsam mal hier eintrudeln  

Paar Teile werden noch erstetzt: Vorbau, Flaschenhalter und evtl. noch nen graden Lenker

Leider kommt das Grün nich so schön zur Geltung, sieht verblasst aus..









Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht! Teileliste hab ich auch noch falls es jemanden interessiert

Gruß
Steven


----------



## Triturbo (25. April 2008)

Das Wildfire gefällt mir sehr gut. Mit einem schönen schwarzen Schaltwerk (XT 08) und grünen Schrauben bestimmt noch schöner. Echt Top.


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. April 2008)

Jaja ich weiß, 7,1Kg sind zu schwer deshalb wird es in Kürze auf circa 6,6Kg runtergehungert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (26. April 2008)

und wo willst du das halbe kilo noch hernehmen ?


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. April 2008)

(Tubelesskit anstatt der sauschweren Schläuche, Sattelstütze gegen Extralite tauschen, Bremsen gegen FRM mit Extralite Hebeln, Schmolke Lenker, XTR 952 E-Type Umwerfer)


----------



## radonzrprobiker (27. April 2008)

boa habt ihr hardcore maschienen hier kommt mein marathon fully ma,ich hoffe es geht nicht unter bei euren downhill hobeln


----------



## minni_futzi (27. April 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> boa habt ihr hardcore maschienen hier kommt mein marathon fully ma,ich hoffe es geht nicht unter bei euren downhill hobeln



dumm?


----------



## Master | Torben (27. April 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Also du hast ja ein Terrago laut deinem Fotoalbum, sieht ja auch ein bischen anders aus. Meins ist ein xtc 1 von 2007, so von der Stange als Komplettrad gekauft und dann einige Teile über Bord geworfen..
> 
> Ja die Reifen sind Super, da kann man nix Sagen..Super Grip.. und Schnell.. Allerdings sehnt sich der Körper nach Erholung wenn man damit täglich in hohem Tempo 26km über Hamburgs schlechte Radwege fährt, das rummst schon ganz ordentlich.. Bald gibts wieder "echte" Reifen fürs Gelände...



Leipzigs Straßen sind auch keine tolle Sache (hab sogar mal gelesen das LE die schlechtesten Straßen in D haben soll )

Und wegen schlammigen Trails - das geht auch mit den Teilen  das bisschen rutschen... passt schon  bin damit auch schon einige Querfeldeinabfahrten gefahren, zwar langsam aber funzt


----------



## jones (27. April 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> boa habt ihr hardcore masch*ie*nen hier ...





minni_futzi schrieb:


> dumm?





fährt wohl wie auf schienen


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. April 2008)

Mal aus 'ner gaaanz anderen Ära...

Das war mein treues Schüler/Studibike...
Wäre der Rahmen letztes Jahr nicht gerissen hätte es dieses Jahr eine große Frischzellenkur bekommen...









Yeti Kokopelli #400
Rock Shox Judy DH mit Speed Springs Federn

XT / Grip Shifts
Ringle Zooka Vorbau, Vordernabe und Flaschenhalter
Syncros Lenker & Stütze
Flite Titan
Salsa Titan Flip Offs
Magura HS33
...und allerlei gute alte SRP Titan Schräubchen und und und...

War gute 10Jahre unkaputtbar.

Naja, geht's halt dieses Frühjahr wieder los, wenn auch weniger exzentrisch


----------



## CSB (27. April 2008)

> boa habt ihr hardcore maschienen hier







Mit sowas muss man fahren können! 

Fahr mit so einem Bike erst mal ein paar knifflige Trails dann weisst du was WIRKLICH hardcore ist 







.


----------



## radonzrprobiker (27. April 2008)

knifflige trails was meinst du damit, 8 meter gap? du kannst doch nichtmal den bordstein hochfahren ohne aufzustehen sonst knickt deine felge 45 grad ab


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. April 2008)

Du kannst dafür sehr leicht Bordsteine hochhüpfen. Einmal aufstehen schon schwebst du damit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (28. April 2008)

> du kannst doch nichtmal den bordstein hochfahren ohne aufzustehen sonst knickt deine felge 45 grad ab



Stimmt...Wenn das mal nicht hardcore ist dann weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## winem (4. Mai 2008)

So nun nach langem Basteln endlich fertig:


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2008)

eine ente^^


----------



## racejo (4. Mai 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> boa habt ihr hardcore maschienen hier kommt mein marathon fully ma,ich hoffe es geht nicht unter bei euren downhill hobeln





minni_futzi schrieb:


> dumm?





radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> zecken.... das hakenkreuz hat mit der npd garnichts zu tun.. die sind doch keine nazis sondern nur nationalisten




Noch Fragen?


----------



## -MaLi- (4. Mai 2008)

die ente hat stil


----------



## winem (4. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> eine ente^^



ist ja wohl Pflicht!^^
ne ist eigentlich als kleiner Aufprallschutzs gedacht...


----------



## mucho (4. Mai 2008)

winem schrieb:


> So nun nach langem Basteln endlich fertig:



sehe den rahmen zum ersten mal... 
wo bekommt man den und zu welchem preis?
taugt er was?

übrigens echt schickes radl


----------



## winem (4. Mai 2008)

also der Rahmen ist ein Kinesis Coyote und der Listenpreis liegt bei 699, aber keine angst ich hab den neu und von einem Händler bei ebay für 169 bekommen...
also von der Qualität her kann ich nicht meckern, Lack scheint auch ganz schön robust zu sein, noch so gut wie keine Kratzer dran, obwohl ich schon paar mal ordentlich unterwegs war^^
Nur halt nicht ganz leicht ist der leider nicht mit 1627g... aber das für 169 ist noch ganz iO.


----------



## sHub3Rt (4. Mai 2008)

bwaaa, die ente ist abartig kuhl!! 

*auch haben will*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> bwaaa, die ente ist abartig kuhl!!
> 
> *auch haben will*



xD 
ach kommi zum bike :
ich finds cool aber die juli? passt meiner meinung nicht dazu aber snst *daumen*


----------



## winem (4. Mai 2008)

die Julie ist ein Überbleibsel von meinem alten Bike und bin mit denen entgegen der vielen anderen Erfahrungen wirklich zufrieden. Wenn man die mal richtig entlüftet hat, dann haben die auch nen super Drukpunkt.
Naja und zu anderen Bremsen sag ich nur: Geld Geld Geld^^


----------



## mucho (4. Mai 2008)

ist der komplett carbon oder nur der hinterbau?


----------



## winem (4. Mai 2008)

Ne da ist garkein Carbon dran, pur Alu (deswegen auch so schwer)


----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2008)

Das Coyote gefällt mir richtig gut. Nich aufgrund der Komponenten, dafür aber optisch umso mehr!


----------



## Gorth (4. Mai 2008)

Heut morgen war schönes Wetter auf der Terrasse 

9,9kg aber ins LB Forum trau ich mich damit erstmal nicht *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (4. Mai 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> 9,9kg aber ins LB Forum trau ich mich damit erstmal nicht *g*


Ich bin mit 10.4kg dort...
Sogar im Light-Bikes Racingteam 
Aber echt schönes Radl haste da...
Hängt es bei dir auch noch gewichtsmäßig an den LR?


----------



## Gorth (4. Mai 2008)

Laufräder sind von nope mit 1530g

Rahmen und Gabel sind sehr schwer (1614 und 1730g) und dann der XT Antrieb...


----------



## The Floh (4. Mai 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Laufräder sind von nope mit 1500g
> 
> Rahmen und Gabel sind sehr schwer (1600 und 1700g) und dann der XT Antrieb...


aha...
Also mein Rahmen wiegt auch 1600 dafür meine Gabel 1575
Dafür wiegen meine LR 1900g...
Ich hab halt XTR Antrieb... (aber soviel Unterschied macht das nicht...)


----------



## mucho (4. Mai 2008)

@Gorth: sieht schnell aus. finde es hier aber schade dass die decals der gabel entfernt worden sind, da sie zu dem rahmen gepasst hätten und das rad in keinem fall überladen wirkt


----------



## Gorth (4. Mai 2008)

Danke,

jo das Problem war, dass das Rad schon eine Saison hinter sich hat und die Aufkleber haben sehr gelitten, da habe ich sie abgeknibbelt. Sieht live aber auch besser aus als hier auf dem Foto. Leider Gottes sind die Aufkleber des Rahmens unter Lack, hätte sie gerne abgemacht


----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2008)

@Gorth 

Geiles Bike, aber nächstes Mal früher aufstehen!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Rahmenaufklebern würde mich auch ärgern. Die sind nämlich das einzig unschöne am ganzen bike. 
Vielleicht selber welche entwerfen und drucken lassen? Wobei die bei der größe schwierig zu überdecken sind...


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

Hi, habe mir überlegt auch einmal mein Radel zu posten. Ein paar kleine Veränderungen muss ich noch vornehmen, wie neues Schaltwerk und neue Schalthebel. Dann bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/9/5/6/_/large/CIMG4660.JPG


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

Hoffe jetzt kann man das Bild sehen....


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. Mai 2008)

Ist wahrscheinlich sauleicht, aber mir gefällts überhaupt ned. 
Sattel, Kurbel und Vorbau sehen irgendwie unpassend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momgarbe (13. Mai 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> Hi, habe mir überlegt auch einmal mein Radel zu posten. Ein paar kleine Veränderungen muss ich noch vornehmen, wie neues Schaltwerk und neue Schalthebel. Dann bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit



was ist denn mit dem Sattel los? gehört der so?  
das war doch mal so ein becker carbon wie ihn die fumics fahren, oder?

was wiegt es denn? bestimmt megaleicht...


----------



## Wolfsblut (13. Mai 2008)

Hab endlich nen Rahmen als Basis für mein nächstes Studentenbike 
Da schaut her:


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

ahhhh wie funzt das mit den Bildern? Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben? THX


----------



## momgarbe (13. Mai 2008)

[ img] (Bildlink) [ /img]

aber ohne das Leerzeichen vor den img


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

@ Fusion-Racer
Ja habe mir auch schon überlegt nen neuen Vorbau dran zu basteln und die Kurbel zu tauschen...Werde ich sicher auch bald mal machen. Aber der Sattel bleibt dran, fährt sich sehr angenehm...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

so miens sattelstütze ist schon bestellt (kcnc) : 




mit 10,6 als noch viel zuschwer aber mit ner 2kg gabel -.-
und ja die spacer kommen weg  
lg DaViD


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> Hi, habe mir überlegt auch einmal mein Radel zu posten. Ein paar kleine Veränderungen muss ich noch vornehmen, wie neues Schaltwerk und neue Schalthebel. Dann bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/9/5/6/_/large/CIMG4660.JPG



Der Sattel ist ja wirklich ein schlechter Scherz...
Man kann es mit Leichtbau auch übertreiben...
Der Rest wirkt auch unstimmig bei den zig verschiedenen Carbon Maserungen. Die Maxxis Reifen würde ich auch gegen Brauchbarere austauschen...


----------



## promises (13. Mai 2008)

Leichtbau - ja
Gelände - nein


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

Kann man sich imho auch gleich 'ne Straßen Eierfeile zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (13. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist ja wirklich ein schlechter Scherz...
> Man kann es mit Leichtbau auch übertreiben...
> Der Rest wirkt auch unstimmig bei den zig verschiedenen Carbon Maserungen. Die Maxxis Reifen würde ich auch gegen Brauchbarere austauschen...



Sattel: AUTSCH
Carbonmaserungen: Das ist für mich ein gutes Beispiel. So weiss ich wenigstens, welche Carbonteile so überhaupt nicht an mein neues Scale passen  Hatte nämlich auch mal kurzzeitig über die Schmolke Stütze nachgedacht.

Wie siehts denn aus? Welche Carbon-Stütze passt denn gut zum Scale? Am schönsten finde ich ja noch bislang gar kein sichtbares Carbon. Einfach nur schwarz oder weiss. Aber vielleicht gibts ja auch was Passendes... (bin ja völlig verliebt in den neuen weissen Ritchey Vorbau aber solang es dazu keine passende Stütze gibt, ist's uninteressant. Gibt es weisse Stützen, die schön leicht sind?


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

Die Syncros Carbon Stütze könnte passen...die haben auch weisse Vorbauten im Angebot...


----------



## Wolfsblut (13. Mai 2008)

Haben die auch weisse Stützen? Und sind die leicht?

Werd mal suchen, ob ich nen Link auf die Syncros-Seite finde oder zu dem, was sie anbieten. Oder hast du was in diese Richtung da?


----------



## The Floh (13. Mai 2008)

@matze..
Gewicht?
Optisch ist es ja nicht gerade ein Traum, vorallem der Sattel... 

aber das Bergwerk sieht echt toll aus!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

danke wenn man ein endorfin fährt muss man das ja schon fast sagen xD 
aber die spacer machen noch etwas das gesamtbild kaputt und die gabel  ist auch noch nicht vollkommen da kommt ne silberne durin rein .


----------



## The Floh (13. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> danke wenn man ein endorfin fährt muss man das ja schon fast sagen xD


den versteh ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

handmade   wollte mir acuh zuerst eins holen aber dann wäre cih wieder schwerer


----------



## The Floh (13. Mai 2008)

achso, bergwerk ist Handmade... fiel mir gerade nicht ein...
Endofrine sind zwar schwer, aber dafür umso geiler...
meins geht auch noch unter 10,.. wart nur...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

jo schön sind sie trainiere ja jede woche mit einem racing team


----------



## Speed-king (13. Mai 2008)

hier mal mein neues bike!hoffe man erkennt etwas!





(wie bekomm ich das bild größer reingesetzt??)


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

Leichtbau ohne Leichtsinn zudem voll Marathon,Race und Tourentauglich


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

Habe es nur einmal an der Waage hängen lassen, lag bei 8,4 kg.
Weiß zwar nicht warum es fürs Gelände net geeignet sein soll aber den Antritt den ich mit dem Bike habe ist nicht schlecht.
Ja die unterschiedlichen Maserungen sind halt net anders möglich.
Ne neue Kurbel und nen neuen Vorbau habe ich heute bestellt, dann sollte es sicher etwas besser wirken und nen wenig leichter wird es auch noch...


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2008)

Dun könntest die Stütze in dem anderen Fasergelege ordern, dann sieht sie dem Rahmen wesentlich ähnlicher....Carbonkettnblätter halten in der Regel im Gelände auch nicht lange, wenn es bei dir anders sein sollte wüsste ich gerne welche es sind^^.

Der Sattel schaut merkwürdig aus an dem Bike aber ich wollte ihn mir evtl. kaufen.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Leichtbau ohne Leichtsinn zudem voll Marathon,Race und Tourentauglich



So muss ein Scale aussehen !!
Einfach nur geil, da passt m.M.n. alles.


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

na finde dass ein Scale mehr verdient hat als eine olle XTR Garnitur oder


----------



## Hot Wheels (13. Mai 2008)

Der Sattel sieht an jedem Bike komisch aus, wird bei dir
auch nicht besser sein, ist halt nen sehr ungewöhnlches Teil.
Ansonsten würd ich das Teil schon fahren und das Gewicht
spricht ja wohl für sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (13. Mai 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> na finde dass ein Scale mehr verdient hat als eine olle XTR Garnitur oder



Nimms nicht persönlich, aber die "olle" XTR find ich wesentlich schöner am Scale als deine Ultraleicht-Lösung.


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

Das Scale schaut in der Tat sehr gut aus!

Die Furious Freds sind zwar mitunter auch anfällig aber der Rest hat einfach Stil, passt perfekt zusammen und ist nicht nur leicht, sondern auch alltagstauglich! Ich finde die XTR passt prima mit dem grau und wesentlich besser als die hellen Carbonfasern am anderen Bike...




Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Haben die auch weisse Stützen? Und sind die leicht?
> 
> Werd mal suchen, ob ich nen Link auf die Syncros-Seite finde oder zu dem, was sie anbieten. Oder hast du was in diese Richtung da?



-> google ;-)

www.syncros.com

Keine weissen Stützen, aber sehr schöne neue Carbon Stützen und Lenker.
Old School Marke aber mag ich immer noch.
Warum willst Du überhaupt eine weisse Stütze (hab ich bislang ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie gesehen)?
Verstellen solltest Du die dann aber nicht großartig, die dürfte dann fix den Lack ab haben...


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

8,4 KG !! Trotz Modellbaugabel und Super LightParts. Meins hat 8,19KG(Merke mit ner Reba Team)


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

8,19?? was hast du denn für einen LRS und was für eine Bremse???


----------



## RagazziFully (13. Mai 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> na finde dass ein Scale mehr verdient hat als eine olle XTR Garnitur oder



"Olle" XTR? Wo bin ich hier?   Deore vierkant ist eventuell "oll"..


----------



## The Floh (13. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Leichtbau ohne Leichtsinn zudem voll Marathon,Race und Tourentauglich


nice...
Das einzige was stört, sind die goldenen Eggbeater...
Aber ansonsten


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

Dass ich net lache, wenn du meinst ne XTR sei Oll dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr wie man dir helfen kann. Hast grad Hummeln im Bauch weil ich leichter bin oder? Meine Liste ist für jeden einsehbar auf der Seite der üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2008)

Ich habe 7,3 bekomme ich jetzt einen Keks? (Gut starr und V-Brake aber dafür 1300g Rahmen....)


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> nice...
> Das einzige was stört, sind die goldenen Eggbeater...



Die 4ti gibt's leider nur mit Goldakzenten.
Die ti würden optisch sicherlich mit den rot eloxierten Teilen besser passen, sind aber auch wieder 63g schwerer.
Top wären imho die neuen Look Quartz Carbon ti.
Die wiegen knapp 30g mehr, sollen exzellent sein und würden mit dem schwarzen Carbon Körper und den roten Parts bestimmt auch ein Knaller sein...
Wirklich nötig ist der Wechsel aber beileibe nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

Es sind 3 Ti  . Die Look waren mal in der engeren Auswahl, aber bin voll auf zufrieden mit meinen. 

@Phil wie du selbst schon sagtest, mit Starr und Vbrake würde ich dich auch locker unterbieten.Aber dieser Schwan* Längen Vergleich ist eh Blödsinn denn, 

@All -mir  gehts einfach um die Fahrbarkeit meiner Maschine.Gewicht ist Sekundär 
Bin damit letze Woche 37KM 2500hm gefahren-Teil der Tour waren härteste SingleTrail- Serpentinen und Downhill. Es hat alles klaglos überstanden(auch die FF).


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

Na finde die XTR nicht passend, gehört ja zur Serienausstattung...
Das bike wurde gewogen als einige Teie noch nicht an der Tagesordnung waren, wüsste mal wieder den stand der Dinge prüfen. Aber sieht schon gut aus dein bike. Denke mal mit der Clavicula und nem UL3 Vorbau sieht meines dann auch etwas homogener aus....
Wo finde ich die Liste von deinem Bike?


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Mai 2008)

@Hypnokröte: Das ist es! Deshalb wird mein Bike wohl auch keine Ultrabrakes bekommen sondern eher AVID Ultimates. Alles andere funktioniert uneingeschränkt auch bergab. ( Ich werde mir eine Federgabel zulegen und bei jedem Rennen abwägen was ich brauche)


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

@Matze du hast dich sicherlich verrechnet. Lass mal deine Liste checken evtl. finden wir ja zusammen den Fehler.


----------



## matzest84 (13. Mai 2008)

keine Ahnung was welches Teil wiegt.....
werde es morgen mal bei nem Freund an die Scale hängen
Aber was hast du für Bremsen? Mich würde deine Zusammenstellung trotzdem mal interessieren;-)


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

So wie ich das sehe bist du auch jetzt schon unter der 8KG Grenze. 
Was dir fehlt ist: 

-ein Account bei LightBikes.de
-eine gute genaue Waage 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (13. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Hab endlich nen Rahmen als Basis für mein nächstes Studentenbike
> Da schaut her:



Gefällt.

Vorschlag:

Mono Mini pink
Chris King Pretty and Strong Naben (auch rosa)
Kettenstrebenschutz tauschen
Umwerfer tauschen


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

Hab ihr auch schon das selbe vorgeschlagen,und empfohlen Kontakt mit dir aufzunehmen


----------



## CrashOversteel (13. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch schon das selbe vorgeschlagen,und empfohlen Kontakt mit dir aufzunehmen



Das habe ich auch gemacht!


----------



## Wolfsblut (13. Mai 2008)

Jaaa! Und daran arbeite ich noch 
... an ICQ am MAC 
Aber jetzt muss ich ins Bettchen! Morgen gibts mehr 

Die Chris King sind mir ne Ecke zu schwer. Leider. Sonst wären sie erste Sahne  

Und die Hope? Völlig hässlich, viel zu schwer, und überhaupt .... ÜBERHAUPT NICHT RATSAM !!! (bitte sagt nix anderes! Ich werd mir das gleich im Bett noch etwa 100 Mal vorsagen. Vielleicht glaub ich es ja dann über nacht ) 

Ansonsten mag ich es jetzt vorne weiss gestalten und hinten schwarz. Vorne: weisser Ritchey Vorbau (wiegt nur 118 g in meiner Länge; hab hier welche liegen in schwarz  ) und vielleicht ne Ritchey Stütze in schwarz. Weiss wär mir lieber. Mal sehn, vielleicht überlegt sich das Ritchey ja noch. Und dann würd ich es eh erst mal ausprobieren, wie es aussieht.

Ich mag auch so ein tolles Scale haben wie HypnoKröte


----------



## CrashOversteel (13. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Ansonsten mag ich es jetzt vorne weiss gestalten und hinten schwarz. Vorne: weisser Ritchey Vorbau (wiegt nur 118 g in meiner Länge; hab hier welche liegen in schwarz  ) und vielleicht ne Ritchey Stütze in schwarz. Weiss wär mir lieber. Mal sehn, vielleicht überlegt sich das Ritchey ja noch. Und dann würd ich es eh erst mal ausprobieren, wie es aussieht.



Im Mountainbike Magazin war nen Bild vom Sea Otter mit einem weißen Vorbau und Lenker von Ritchey.


----------



## Wolfsblut (13. Mai 2008)

Mist ... hab kein MB hier 
Ist das aus der aktuellen Ausgabe?


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

Ja.


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Jaaa! Und daran arbeite ich noch
> ... an ICQ am MAC


Hab ich auch ist kein Problem, nur Daten kann man sich net schicken.




Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Ich mag auch so ein tolles Scale haben wie HypnoKröte



Boris sein Gedankengut und Geschmack färbt halt ab


----------



## The Floh (13. Mai 2008)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gemacht!


ich auch...
dann muss es ja fast eine Hope werden... 
Ist ganz schwer davon los zu kommen...


----------



## damonsta (13. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Die Chris King sind mir ne Ecke zu schwer. Leider. Sonst wären sie erste Sahne



Ich kenne Menschen, die damit Laufräder um 1400g einspeichen.
King Naben überleben so manchen Besitzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2008)

Exakt. King steht zu Recht seit Jahren für absolute Langlebigkeit und Qualität.
Wenn das Moos für 'nen Satz King da ist her damit...


----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

so dann darf ich auch mal hier mein neues studi-bike zeigen xD


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2008)

fully als student?


----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

warum nicht?


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Mai 2008)

Dürfte trotz XTR komplett auch nicht wesentlich mehr kosten als dein Bergwerk 

Die Frage finde ich eh lustig, hier werden die letzten Seiten über Carbon Hardtails der 5000+ Klasse von Schülern und Studenten gezeigt, warum also kein Fully ;-)


----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

preis alles in allem bewegt sich so um die 3500 ... ist also noch "im rahmen" des machbaren für studies ... zumindest für studies, die nebenher (nicht wenig) arbeiten. 

zumal es doch so ein geiles hobby und ein hammer ausgleich zum täglichen Programmier-Stress ist


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Mai 2008)

Jepp. Ist ja dann auch kein Problem. Ich hab mein Yeti (lag umgerechnet alles in allem auch um die 2500-2600â¬) und das Fat Chance damals auch schon zu Schulzeiten aufgebaut und wÃ¤hrend des Studiums nur wenig verÃ¤ndert. 
Manche schrauben sich dicke Felgen ans Auto und andere investieren das Ersparte ins Bike...no prob.


----------



## crossmäxer (14. Mai 2008)

mein schülerbike, hat nun länger als 3 wochen gedauert =) aber auch schon wieder auf e-bay 8,94kg








http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140232819284&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2008)

also wofür braucht man denn ein fully ich glaube nicht das ihr so hartes gelände fahrt und mein bike ist im rahmen bei 2500 würd nächstes jahr bei 4 sein  *freu
lg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> also wofür braucht man denn ein fully ich glaube nicht das ihr so hartes gelände fahrt



ein fully macht downhill DEUTLICH mehr spass. und JA wir fahren so hartes gelände.


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Mai 2008)

Vor allem hat das mal nicht nur was mit hartem Gelände zu tun, ist doch je nach Modell auf Touren sehr komfortabel.

Ich bleib aber trotzdem Hardtails treu


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2008)

ich bleib auch bei hardtails xD


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> also wofür braucht man denn ein fully ich glaube nicht das ihr so hartes gelände fahrt und mein bike ist im rahmen bei 2500 würd nächstes jahr bei 4 sein  *freu
> lg*



Das glaubst auch nur du, bei den Trails die wir hier haben schüttelts sogar in den Tiefen deines Rückenmarks, zumindest mit meim Hardtail


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2008)

ich komm euch mal besuchen xD     
das ist alles nur training *gg*


----------



## matzest84 (14. Mai 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> @matze..
> Gewicht?
> Optisch ist es ja nicht gerade ein Traum, vorallem der Sattel...
> 
> aber das Bergwerk sieht echt toll aus!



So habe es heute mal gewogen und bin ein bisl überrascht: die Waage zeigt 7,48 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Mai 2008)

Sagte ich doch bereits


----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das glaubst auch nur du, bei den Trails die wir hier haben schüttelts sogar in den Tiefen deines Rückenmarks, zumindest mit meim Hardtail



ooh jaaa xD


----------



## rodnex (18. Mai 2008)

das war mein bis-zum-Abi Bike

3 Monate später hatte ich meinen Lappen
und nun fahr ich es nur seeehr sporadisch


----------



## webjoe4 (18. Mai 2008)

rodnex schrieb:


> das war mein bis-zum-Abi Bike
> 
> 3 Monate später hatte ich meinen Lappen
> und nun fahr ich es nur seeehr sporadisch




hahaha... ich bepiss mich gleich vor lachen..
             
was ein geiles teil!


----------



## sHub3Rt (18. Mai 2008)

ich weiß, ich weiß, kein mtb, aber darum gehtz ja:






damit muss ich noch rumfahren bis mein reaction irgendwann mal kommt.

demnächst kommt die schleuder erstmal in den service, bremsen einstellen und neue beläge, schaltung einstellen, neue reifen (weil runtergefahren) und die spacer müssen dringend weg (nicht wegen der optik sondern weil mir der lenker entschieden zu hoch ist^^). dann muss das kurbellager überholt werden (macht ganz tolle geräusche beim treten^^) und dann gehtz eigentlich wieder.

evtl kommen noch slicks drauf wenn ich des neue hab, dann kann ich des raderl als trainigsrad nutzen.

P.S.: ich bin berufsschüler, also find ich darf ich hier auch noch posten 

P.P.S.: ich komm mit der kamera nicht klar, also kann ich momentan auch keine besseren bilder liefern, leider. aber ich nehme mal an dass das von diesem 28"er auch nicht gefordert wird


----------



## mucho (18. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> demnächst kommt die schleuder erstmal in den service, bremsen einstellen und neue beläge, schaltung einstellen, neue reifen (weil runtergefahren) und die spacer müssen dringend weg (nicht wegen der optik sondern weil mir der lenker entschieden zu hoch ist^^). dann muss das kurbellager überholt werden (macht ganz tolle geräusche beim treten^^) und dann gehtz eigentlich wieder.
> P.P.S.: ich komm mit der kamera nicht klar, also kann ich momentan auch keine besseren bilder liefern, leider. aber ich nehme mal an dass das von diesem 28"er auch nicht gefordert wird



was kannst du überhaupt an deinem bike selber machen???

ich mach auch gleich mal n foto von meiner abgerockten stadtschlampe, die würde sich hier gerade sehr gut machen


----------



## RagazziFully (18. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> demnächst kommt die schleuder erstmal in den service, bremsen einstellen und neue beläge, schaltung einstellen, neue reifen (weil runtergefahren) und die spacer müssen dringend weg (nicht wegen der optik sondern weil mir der lenker entschieden zu hoch ist^^). dann muss das kurbellager überholt werden (macht ganz tolle geräusche beim treten^^) und dann gehtz eigentlich wieder.



Zum Service = in den Radladen bringen und dafür Geld bezahlen?

Also bei diesem Fahrrad würde ich ja keinen Cent mehr für irgendwelche Wartungsarbeiten verbraten, das ist doch alles Kleinkram den man selber erledigen kann. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann eignet sich so'n Bock doch Prima um die Grundlagen des Fahrradschraubens zu erlernen..

Vielleicht versteh ich das aber auch falsch, und "Service" heisst bei Dir "selber machen".


----------



## rodnex (18. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> hahaha... ich bepiss mich gleich vor lachen..
> 
> was ein geiles teil!



hmm... Was genau findest du daran denn so lachhaft?


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Mai 2008)

@ Ragazzifully: 
Laß ihn doch. 
A. Kann und will nicht jeder selber am Bike rumwursteln
B. Hat nicht jeder immer Zeit das Bike zu warten


----------



## sHub3Rt (18. Mai 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> was kannst du überhaupt an deinem bike selber machen???



danke  bisher nicht viel, aber ich hoffe es wird immer mehr. jeder hat mal klein angefangen, auch wenn man 2 meter groß ist 



RagazziFully schrieb:


> Zum Service = in den Radladen bringen und dafür Geld bezahlen?
> 
> das ist doch alles Kleinkram den man selber erledigen kann. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann eignet sich so'n Bock doch Prima um die Grundlagen des Fahrradschraubens zu erlernen..
> 
> Vielleicht versteh ich das aber auch falsch, und "Service" heisst bei Dir "selber machen".



nja, also nur so halb  service heißt in dem fall halb und halb.

ich hab echt keine ahnung vom basteln, aber bremsbeläge wechseln und die dinger wieder einstellen bekomme ich noch so hin. auch nen reifenwechsel ist selbst für mich keine große sache.

bei der schaltung und dem lager hört es dann bei mir auch wieder auf. von der schaltung lass ich die finger, weil absolut null ahnung, und fürs lager hab ich kein werkzeug und null peilung^^ und um die spacer abnehmen zu können muss die spreizmuffe im steuerrohr weiter nach unten gesetzt werden, und auch dafür fehlt mir das nötige werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (18. Mai 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> hahaha... ich bepiss mich gleich vor lachen..
> 
> was ein geiles teil!



Das gleiche kann man auch über dein Mutantenradl sagen


----------



## Triturbo (18. Mai 2008)

Edit : viel zu spät !


----------



## Unrest (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mein Rad ja schon mal früher gepostet und seitdem hat sich einiges dran getan.
Soweit ist es auch vorerst fertig, es sei denn ich hab mal Geld über und kann mir günstig ne Reba WC oder ne tiefschwarze Menja schiessen.
Wie es da steht hat es gute 11,9kg (laut Personenwaage), was aber "dank mir" akzeptabel ist - 1,95 und 91kg. 

Kritik - positive, wie negative - ist immer willkommen. 

Gruß
Unrest

//edit: So sah es mal aus:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Mir gefällt es. Eine richtige Fahrmaschine ohne Teile, um die man Angst haben muß. Ist das ne MX Pro Race? Die stand auch mal auf meinem Wunschzettel.
Der Sattel ist nicht mein Fall, aber wenn das der zu meinem Bobbes passende wäre, würde ich ihn auch fahren. Die Lenkergriffe würde ich in schwarz nehmen.
Hat sich der Umstieg von der BB7 auf die XT gelohnt?


----------



## mucho (29. Mai 2008)

schönes radl...finde den rahmen aber nicht so dolle und würde zuerst bei dem investrieren...


----------



## sir-florian (5. Juni 2008)

Mal an alle Studenten die nich nur Schrauben sondern auch heizen:
Am sa sind die Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften im Cross-Country in Gießen.

Alle Infos findet ihr auf dhm-mtb.de


----------



## Unrest (5. Juni 2008)

@Geisterfahrer: 
Danke fürs Lob! Du hast es voll erfasst: Fahrmaschine, haltbar und günstig im Unterhalt.  
Das ist ne MX Comp '06 mit 105mm, Lockout brauch ich nicht und die Pro war mir damals zu teuer.
Was die Griffe angeht: Ich finde sie geil, grade weil sie so schön rausstechen- abgesehen davon waren sie ein Geschenk meiner Schwester.
Der Sattel ist nach 3 Fehlversuchen endlich mal einer, der zu meinem Hintern passt. Relativ schwer und unschön, aber er passt eben und das ist die Hauptsache. =)

Wegen der Bremse: Es war vorher ne BB5, aber die 7er ist ja fast gleich. Ich kann für mich sagen, dass sich der Umstieg gelohnt hat, da mir die Nachstellerei auf längeren Strecken, bzw. das wandern des Druckpunktes mit dem Verschleiß tierisch auf die Nüsse gingen. 
Davon ab ist die XT leichter und passst farblich besser zum Rad. 


@mucho: Ich finde den Rahmen an sich schön. Das einzige "unschöne" ist das Gewicht. 
Allerdings weiß ich aus verlässlicher Quelle, dass der Rahmen zur Zeit neu aufgelegt wird und dieses/nächstes Jahr in den Laden kommt, wenn die alten Modelle abverkauft sind. 
Es könnte dann durchaus passieren, dass ich dann schwach werde. 
Er wird dann aber mit Sicherheit wieder glanzschwarz und ohne Decals sein, so wie dieser. 
Aber mal abgesehen davon: Was gefällt dir an dem Rahmen nicht?


@all: Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine gut funktionierende, stabile Gabel, die man wie ein gutes Gewehr blind zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen kann - eben so wie meine MX Comp, nur in leichter?
Fahrerdaten stehen ja weiter oben..


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juni 2008)

Ich verkauf meine Reba Team  , die hält dich locker aus und ist zudem pflegeleicht in der Wartung. Weiteres per PM
Mittlerweile sind übrigens Rote Decals drauf, passend zu deim Bike.


----------



## sir-florian (5. Juni 2008)

@Hyno: Die roten Decals wie auf der Worldcup? Wo bekommt man die denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Hobel - heute endlich fertig geworden. Nun fehlen noch der Tacho und Flaschenhalter. Die Leitungen werden natürlich auch noch gekürzt.









Rahmen: Fusion Slash A-Team
Gabel: Magura Phaon
Bremsen: Shimano LX (Centerlock)
LRS: Mavic Crossride Centerlock
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Pedale: Ritchey V4 Comp
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Top Swing
Schaltwerk: XTR kurz
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-23
Kette: Shimano XT (HG 93)
Vorbau: Smica Pro X-tra light
Lenker: NC-17 CC Pro
Griffe: Nope Lock on
Sattelstütze: Maniac Magic Stick
Sattel: Selle Italia SLK
Steuersatz: Cane Creek ZST2
Reifen: Michelin XC Dry²
Schläuche: Michelin C4 Aircomp Ultra-L
Sattelklemme: Hope


----------



## Tundra HT (10. Juni 2008)

@Lupus

Ging ja doch recht schnell dein Aufbau. Hast du so viel Dampf in den Beinen?
(Wegen der RR Kassette und dem fehlenden Notanker.)
Bisher siehts gut aus. Welche RH ist das? Kommt der Sattel noch höher?
Gruß Jan


----------



## Triturbo (10. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## mucho (10. Juni 2008)

funktionelles teil...sieht mir momentan aber noch nach einem zu großen rahmen aus


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Juni 2008)

Warsch. kurze Beine langer Rumpf. Was wiegt der Hobel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2008)

Der Rahmen passt eigentlich ziemlich genau, GrÃ¶Ãe M ist das, also 48cm. Hatte ich beim Bike vor dem Rotwild auch. Die Sitzposition stimmt so, nur den Sattel muss ich noch etwas gerader stellen, solange sich das nicht negativ auf den Komfort auswirkt.
Das Gewicht ist nicht allzu prickelnd, liegt bei knapp unter 11kg (allein die Gabel wiegt 1950g), aber fÃ¼r unter 1000â¬ geht das i.O., finde ich.
Das mit der Rennradcassette hab' ich schon immer so, ist jetzt das dritte MTB in Folge damit, hier gibt's keine Berge. Dasselbe gilt fÃ¼r das fehlende kleine Kettenblatt.
Also der ganze Aufbau hat jetzt 'nen Monat oder so gedauert. Anfang Juni wollte ich an und fÃ¼r sich fertig sein, aber passt schon. Morgen geht's erstmal derbe in den Wald, hatte heut' leider noch keine Zeit.

Danke fÃ¼r die Kommentare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (11. Juni 2008)

Gefällt ganz gut!


----------



## Eintracht-Fan (12. Juni 2008)




----------



## Rseven (17. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen, hier meine beiden Studentenbikes:





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Grüßle,
Chris


----------



## HypnoKröte (17. Juni 2008)

2 Fast ähnliche Hardtails find ich unsinnig, trotzdem schöne Bikes.


----------



## Unrest (17. Juni 2008)

Eins fürs Rennen, eins fürs Training.
Ist also *irgendwie* sinnvoll zwei ähnliche Hardtails zu haben.
Naja, wers braucht..


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Eins fürs Rennen, eins fürs Training.



Die haben aber beide ne Startnummer dran 

Ich würde mir auch lieber n Fully oder Rennrad als Zweitrad aufbauen. Aber was solls... jeder wie er mag  

Die bikes ansich gefallen, auch wenn sie relativ "standardgemäß" aufgebaut sind.


----------



## Rseven (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ihr habt schon recht dass sie ähnlich sind, aber das ist gewollt. So kann ich bei nem Defekt einfacher Teile tauschen.
Trotzdem ist das schwarze, wie ihr gesehen habt leichter gehalten und das rote robuster (fürs Training und wenns mal mehr zur Sache geht).
Um ehrlich zu sein ist es schon so, dass die Räder besser sind, als nötig, aber mal im ernst, bei 95% der Fahrer ist das auch so. Ich hab halt Spaß am Meterial. 
Zu der Sache mit Rennrad-hab ich. Und mit dem Fully. ich bin gerade dabei meins zu verkaufen. Und wenn ich ein ähnlich gutes Epic (wie die beiden hier) auch für so wenig Geld, wie die beiden jetzigen bekommen würde, hätte ich es schon lange, aber so...


----------



## Crazy Creek (17. Juni 2008)

v bremsen


----------



## AngryApe (17. Juni 2008)

kommst morgen um 5?


----------



## Rseven (17. Juni 2008)

türlich,
mit meinem rot weißen, das meinem schwarzen, ja ähnlich ist 
Aber ich bin völlig ausser form. 
Da ist die Em dran schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (17. Juni 2008)

Ich kriegs nicht hin mit den Bildern, ausser die geschi....Miniaturansicht....


----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2008)

leider aufgrund knieproblemen und doofem wetter grad nur im keller:


----------



## hanne86 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo, hier meine 2 Studi-Bikes





und der Renner


----------



## Rseven (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Hähnchen,
stellst deinen Fuhrpark jetzt auch ein.
Dann muss ich mein RR wohl auch noch posten.
Aber muss sagen, fast so schön wie meine


----------



## Rseven (18. Juni 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Hi Hanne, ich habe mal noch Bilder unserer Räder in trauter Zweisamkeit eingestellt.


----------



## hanne86 (18. Juni 2008)

schönes Ding


----------



## simeon.vogt (18. Juni 2008)

Was sind das für Studenten...
Das ist ein schönes Rad (mein Rad):


----------



## Tobi91 (18. Juni 2008)

Die Barends gehen ja mal garnicht...


----------



## simeon.vogt (18. Juni 2008)

Inzwischen hat es aber ne XTR-Kassette! Und was ist mit deinem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (18. Juni 2008)

na die xtr-Kasette reist ja alles raus... 


ich bin zu dumm um hier Bilder hoch zu laden


----------



## racejo (18. Juni 2008)

Ist das da am Hinterbau ein Schutzblechhalter?
Das nennt man dann Trekkingrad.


----------



## Gorth (18. Juni 2008)

kann halt nicht jeder mit Geld um sich schmeißen und Trainings- und Wettkampfrad unterhalten. Am Trainingsrad machen Schutzbleche Sinn, auch hinten, wenn man im Regen zu zweit fährt und kein Ar.sch ist.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. Juni 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Am Trainingsrad machen Schutzbleche Sinn, auch hinten, wenn man im Regen zu zweit fährt und kein Ar.sch ist.



Nö. So n hinteres Schutzblech bewahrt nur den eigenen Ar.sch vorm Dreck. Der Hintermann bekommts trotzdem ab. Aber eh nur bei schnellen Abfahrten und geringem Abstand - also who cares?


----------



## racejo (18. Juni 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> kann halt nicht jeder mit Geld um sich schmeißen und Trainings- und Wettkampfrad unterhalten. Am Trainingsrad machen Schutzbleche Sinn, auch hinten, wenn man im Regen zu zweit fährt und kein Ar.sch ist.



Mit einem Steckblech blockiert dir im Schlamm hundert pro der Hinterreifen.


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Juni 2008)

hanne86 schrieb:


> schönes Ding



jo die miniramp kann was. macht lust auf skaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (18. Juni 2008)

jungs ich bin mal so frei http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4863499#post4863499

(die wo gemeint sind werdens kapieren )


----------



## Rseven (18. Juni 2008)

Oh Simeon,
Hörnchen am Rizerbar geht ja mal gar nicht 
Und dann dieser Riesenrahmen du musst ja echt groß sein . 
Das macht doch in den Kurven keinen Spaß mehr.
Ach ja und die Gabel, die solltest mal zerlegen und schmieren, da arbeitet meine sid noch komfortabler .
so, wie versprochen, jetzt habe ich mich mal über dein sworks ausgelassen.


----------



## nikerider (18. Juni 2008)

simeon.vogt schrieb:


> Was sind das für Studenten...
> Das ist ein schönes Rad (mein Rad):



Schön, naja... 

Sieht mir eher nach Stangenware aus...
Schön ist anders und Crosscountry 

Nicht persönlich nehmen 
Lg Sven


----------



## Affekopp (19. Juni 2008)

> Schön ist anders und Crosscountry


Also ich finde dieses Rad richtig gut für einen Studenten. 

Besser als diese Sponsored by Papi Bikes - die sich in diesem Thread leider in Massen tümmeln.



> Sieht mir eher nach Stangenware aus...


Tja und Stangenware ist halt preislich meist am attraktivsten, und somit die logische Konsequenz als selbstfinanzierter Student!

Sorry musst ich einfach mal los werden...

Mfg


----------



## chri55 (19. Juni 2008)

wenn Stangenware (Komplettbike) gut durchdacht ist, spricht doch nix dagegen, wenns alle Ansprüche erfüllt...


----------



## Blades (19. Juni 2008)

Naja es gibt eben immernoch Menschen die denken es muss immer das beste und teuerste sein.
Wobei ich gerade dies bei Studenten/Schülerbikes absolut sinnfrei finde.
Ich selbst hab mir lieber ein "Stangenbike zugelgt und besser es nach und nach aus so wie es meinem Budget entspricht und trotzdem kann ich wunderbar alles fahren was ich brauche....
Naja trolle wird es immer wieder geben


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juni 2008)

Der sponsored by Mami/Papi Spruch geht aber mal gar nicht...

Es gibt mehr als genügend Leute, die sich auch während des Studiums den Allerwertesten aufreissen und jobben, um sich Auto, Bike, etc. zu verdienen!


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juni 2008)

Ic hab meins auch bezahlt 5000 aufwärst, also von daher kannst mich schon mal nicht in die Schublade stecken  zumal man als Student in den Semesterferien genug Geld verdienen kann um sich diesen Luxus leisten zu können. Wenn das dein einziges Argument war dann Troll dich.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juni 2008)

Ob es aber sinnvoll ist, das Ganze hart verdiente Geld in ein Bike zu stecken, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Möchte auch mal wissen, was an dem Cube schlecht sein soll? Reba, XT-Parts, ein solider und bewährter Rahmen. Mehr Bike braucht kein Mensch, zumindest kein Hobbyfahrer. Ein technisch gutes Bike muss nicht mehrere 1000 Euro kosten, und das Cube kommt mit seiner Dreckkruste um einiges ehrlicher und sympathischer daher als so mancher gewienerte Edelhobel.

Klar sind teure, edle und ausgefallene Bikes toll und ich schau mir die auch gerne an. Aber die Abgehobenheit, die in diesem Forum teilweise um sich greift, ist nicht mehr schön. Dass technisch einwandfreie Bikes gedisst werden, weil der falsche Name auf dem Rahmen steht... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juni 2008)

Das sind ja jetzt wieder 2 vollkommen verschiedene Themen... 

Jedem wie es den eigenen Ansprüchen genügt. Hauptsache Spass am Hobby.
Das normale Bikes gedisst werden finde ich auch schwach, ist ja kein Kunstwerke Thread, sondern hier kann ja jeder einstellen was er lieb gewonnen hat 

Und das mit den ganzen Geld ins Bike stimmt bei den meisten der hier anwesenden Studis denke ich auch nicht 
Ich hab früher immer unter den Semestern und in den Ferien noch etwas mehr gejobbt und das hat für mehrere Hobbys gereicht.
Man spart dann halt auf's Bike, hat eine Großausgabe und schraubt dann gelegentlich was anderes dran. Da lassen sich Auto, Wohnung, Freundin und andere Hobbys auch durchaus ohne Fremdeinwirkungen finanzieren (je nachdem wo man wohnt zugegebenermassen, hätte ich zu Studienzeiten schon in München gewohnt wär's sicher auch knapper gewesen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das sind ja jetzt wieder 2 vollkommen verschiedene Themen...



Ja, aber das musste ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal loswerden, weil es mir in letzter Zeit verstärkt auffällt und es mich ank..zt. 

Nix für ungut.


----------



## nikerider (19. Juni 2008)

Natoll hätt ich vorher bewusst was ich jetzt losdrehte hätt ichs lieber gelassen...

Und jetzt darf alles schön nach der Rheine abarbeiten

Also ich hab nicht nur ansatzweiße behauptet das es das beste und teuerste sein muss.

Und das sponsert by papi ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste was man hier so liest, ich für meinen Teil kann ich meinen väterlichen Vertreter nicht wirklich Papi nennen, aber das nur mal so am Rande.

Wenn man was wirklich will lernt man halt Prioritäten zu setzten, für mein neues MTB hab jetzt quer über den Daumen 2 oder 1.5 Jahre gespart und mit gespart mein ich nicht jeden Monat 5 Euro auf die Seite legen. Ich hab mir wirklich fast jeden Cent zusammengekratzt und wenn man nicht jedes WE unterwegs ist spart man auch nicht gerade wenig.



Blades schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab mir lieber ein "Stangenbike zugelgt und besser es nach und nach aus so wie es meinem Budget entspricht und trotzdem kann ich wunderbar alles fahren was ich brauche....



Und genau so hab ichs gemeint, aber ich seh hier nur ein Stangenbike (und das ist kein Schimpfwort oder eine Beleidigung, sondern eine Feststellung!) und wenn ich dann das mit der XTR-Kassette höre...
Naja, für das Geld hätte man das Rad um einiges Ansehnlicher gemacht, und vorallem auch um einiges leichter.

Achja, natürlich ist CUBE für mich die absolute Billigmarke, ich fahr ja auch nur ein Reaction und zufällig hab ich genau den selben Scheißrahmen nur nicht in eloxiert bei mir in der Garage stehn und gerade die Laufräder dafür geputzt...



Blades schrieb:


> Naja trolle wird es immer wieder geben



Dabke für das Kompliment, ich denk mal ich werd darauf zurückkommen

Lg Sven


----------



## Tobi91 (19. Juni 2008)

Und ich hab nur gesagt, dass die Barends nicht schön sind...


----------



## Blades (19. Juni 2008)

Nikerider
Ich bin dir dankbar für deine richtigstellung am besten immer beim Post verfassen daran denken das die Leute die hier antworten immer einen Ticken dümmer sind als man selbst und nicht den gedankengang von dir nachvollziehen können sondern das geschriebene interpretieren müssen und dein Post war meines erachtens so aufzufassen das du eine absolute Abneigung gegenüber Stangenbikes hast.
Es kam doch sehr eingebildet "Trollig"(ich liebe dieses Wort xD) rüber.
MfG Blades


----------



## RagazziFully (19. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Da lassen sich Auto, Wohnung, Freundin und andere Hobbys auch durchaus ohne Fremdeinwirkungen finanzieren



Hab ich ein Glück! Meine Freundin kann sich selbst finanzieren


----------



## nikerider (19. Juni 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Nikerider
> Ich bin dir dankbar für deine richtigstellung am besten immer beim Post verfassen daran denken das die Leute die hier antworten immer einen Ticken dümmer sind als man selbst und nicht den gedankengang von dir nachvollziehen können sondern das geschriebene interpretieren müssen und dein Post war meines erachtens so aufzufassen das du eine absolute Abneigung gegenüber Stangenbikes hast.
> Es kam doch sehr eingebildet "Trollig"(ich liebe dieses Wort xD) rüber.
> MfG Blades



Dann ist das ja geklärt...

Ich kann es einfach nicht sehen wenn da noch der Orginalsattel drauf ist, dieses 300g Megepolsterteil, ich denk da gibts bequemeres, aber wenns passt
Und anstatt ner XTR-Kassette hätt ich lieber Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze getauscht, hätte um einiges mehr gebracht, aber was solls

Lg Sven


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juni 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Und anstatt ner XTR-Kassette hätt ich lieber Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze getauscht, hätte um einiges mehr gebracht, aber was solls
> 
> Lg Sven



DAS stimmt. Hab hier auch noch nen Satz Scape-Teile liegen, die Dinger müssen aus massivem Blei sein...


----------



## nikerider (20. Juni 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> DAS stimmt. Hab hier auch noch nen Satz Scape-Teile liegen, die Dinger müssen aus massivem Blei sein...



Genau so hab ich auch gedacht, allein der Wechsel auf einen WCS-Vorbau hat was zwischen 100-200g wenn nicht noch mehr gebracht, ich muss das zeugs morgen mal wiegen....


----------



## simeon.vogt (20. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute! Ich bin Student und deswegen hab ich gedacht, ich poste einfach mein "Studentenrad". Ich wollt eben damals nicht mehr Geld ausgeben und für mich reichts es allemal vom technischen Anspruch her. 
Ich denke, wer das Geld und die Leidenschaft hat, für ein Rad sehr viel auszugeben, der soll es tun. Ob man das dann braucht, ist ne andere Frage. Wahrscheinlich beantworten viele diese Frage mit nein... aber etwas einfach nur zu wollen und daran Freude zu haben, reicht eben oft schon als Kaufgrund. Oder wie seht ihr das?
Die XTR-Kassette hab ich übrigens gebraucht erstanden, sonst hätt ich mir die nie gekauft. Und inzwischen fände ich nen Flatbar auch schöner, ebenso kürzere Hörnchen. Aber ich hatte bisher noch keine Lust, mir was neues (oder gebrauchtes) zu kaufen. Ein neuer Sattel wär natürlich auch was feines. Aber jetzt grad eben nicht, vielleicht irgendwann mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juni 2008)

NUmmer 1:


----------



## flix f (20. Juni 2008)

simeon.vogt schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Ich bin Student und deswegen hab ich gedacht, ich poste einfach mein "Studentenrad". Ich wollt eben damals nicht mehr Geld ausgeben und für mich reichts es allemal vom technischen Anspruch her.
> Ich denke, wer das Geld und die Leidenschaft hat, für ein Rad sehr viel auszugeben, der soll es tun. Ob man das dann braucht, ist ne andere Frage. Wahrscheinlich beantworten viele diese Frage mit nein... aber etwas einfach nur zu wollen und daran Freude zu haben, reicht eben oft schon als Kaufgrund. Oder wie seht ihr das?
> Die XTR-Kassette hab ich übrigens gebraucht erstanden, sonst hätt ich mir die nie gekauft. Und inzwischen fände ich nen Flatbar auch schöner, ebenso kürzere Hörnchen. Aber ich hatte bisher noch keine Lust, mir was neues (oder gebrauchtes) zu kaufen. Ein neuer Sattel wär natürlich auch was feines. Aber jetzt grad eben nicht, vielleicht irgendwann mal...



Flatbar ist kein Problem, gibts überall: Ritchey WCS oder XLC oder Smika etc
Wie du auf dem orginal Velo Scapte Sattel sitzen kannst ist mir schleierhaft, der flog bei mir bereits nach den 5 min vom Händler nach Hause runter - zu schwehr, zu breit, reibt alles auf:kotz:

Hörnchen kann man absägen!! - Eisensäge, Feile und Schraubzwinge - ist in 5-10min geschehen

Ich habe mir auch das Cube LTD CC gehohlt, hat aber schnell meinen Anforderungen nicht mehr entsprochen: sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## nikerider (20. Juni 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Flatbar ist kein Problem, gibts überall: Ritchey WCS oder XLC oder Smika etc
> Wie du auf dem orginal Velo Scapte Sattel sitzen kannst ist mir schleierhaft, der flog bei mir bereits nach den 5 min vom Händler nach Hause runter - zu schwehr, zu breit, reibt alles auf:kotz:



So, ich hab das Scapezeugs jetzt man schnell auf die Waage gelegt

Bei der Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi blieb sie bei unglaublichen 534g stehen
Beim Vorbau hab ich mich getäuscht, der wiegt nur 208, aber halt n 90er oder sogar 80er...
Der Rest bleibt dann für den Lenker übrig, fast 330g!!!!!

Zum Vergleich, mein WCS-Lenker wiegt 131 und der Vorbau (90er) müsste um die 100g haben, also mal schnell 300g gespart

Lg Sven


----------



## mäxx__ (23. Juni 2008)

Hoffe, es klappt jetzt mit dem Hochladen...[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/125673]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mäxx__ (23. Juni 2008)

Ergänzung:
mein altes GT Tempest

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/125687]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2008)

Was hast Du denn in der Satteltasche, äh Sack 
Sieht ja aus wie ein Dreipersonenzelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (23. Juni 2008)

Is `ne Ortlieb ssddle-bag in "large".

Sparte mir im Winter das Schutzblech.

... auf so ne Sachen kommst Du, wenn Du seit 6 Jahren bei Wind und Wetter tagtäglich zur Arbeit fährst...


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. Juni 2008)

Ugly aber anscheinend reine Arbeitstiere.


----------



## damonsta (24. Juni 2008)

Arbeit, was ist das? Ich lasse mein Bike von meinen Eltern zahlen, finde ich voll ok so.


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Juni 2008)

Der Lenker/Vorbau der 2 Räder oben ist aber sehr "gemütlich" ausgelegt.


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Juni 2008)

Also die Zusammenstellung der teile am Gt war echt wüst...
Das BEES ist halt ein Allround-Bike.
Arbeitsrad, Mehrtagestourer, Freibadradl...)

Und ja, der Vorbau ist "steiler" als manch anderer und vor allem in Kombination mit dem Syntace Vector mit 16°-Kröpfung schon seeeehr gemütlich zu fahren.

Mein Rücken dankt es mir aber.

P.S. Wenn ich die Gabel absenke (120mm auf 60mm) ist es nimmer so steil


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Juni 2008)

hat auch was wenn der Vorbau so steil ist, hat irgendwie was von einem Beach Cruiser.


----------



## Symion (26. Juni 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal 

Giant Trance 2 2007 mit vielen Veränderungen, eininge sind noch in Arbeit.






groß




groß

Ausstattung:
Giant Trance 2007 Silber/Messing gebürstet
RS Recon Solo Air
Fox Float R
Dt Onyx/ Dt 4.2d/ Dt Race/ Dt blaue Nippel  NobbyNic 2,25
Rotwild Schnellspanner
Easton Ea30 Stütze
Hope Sattelklemme Gold
WTB Thin Sattel
Smica light 120mm Vorbau
Easton ea50 Rizer
WTB Thin Sattel
Race Face RideXC Kurbel ISIS
XT Kasette
XT Umwerfer
XT Shadow Schaltwerk
XT Multi Release Schalthebel
Shimano 520 Pedale
Magura Louise BAT 2007 180/160 Venti


Anstehende Veränderungen:
203er Venti vorne
Anderer Sattel (Spec. Avatar Gel oder Allay Racing Sport 1.1)
Rote Hope Sattelklemme
Maxxis Minion Fr
Recon auf 120mm Traveln
Hone Kurbel HTII


----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juni 2008)

Der Lenker ist ja breiter als jedes Elch Geweih oder irre ich ich da?


----------



## RagazziFully (27. Juni 2008)

Die Transe gefällt mir richtig gut, nur die Barends müssen nicht sein..


----------



## Symion (27. Juni 2008)

Ja muss sagen der Lenker ist sehr breit, 690mm. Da ich recht groß und breit gebaut bin komm ich damit aber super klar. Kleine Lenker engen mich ein, geht gar nicht.

Zu den BarEnds, passen zwar nicht von der Optik, aber auf längeren Touren mag ich sie nicht missen. Ist einfach schön mal ne andere Haltung einzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2008)




----------



## chri55 (28. Juni 2008)

schönes Fusion


----------



## Symion (28. Juni 2008)

Test, sagt mal geht die nächste Seite net?

[ok, mein Fehler geht doch ]


----------



## matzest84 (28. Juni 2008)

Hier noch mal mein bike nach den letzten Änderungen. Habe einige Vorschläge und gute Anregungen von euch erhalten


----------



## Hardraider (28. Juni 2008)

Der Sattel geht mal garnicht..


----------



## matzest84 (28. Juni 2008)

Ja der Sattel ist geil, und fahren tut er sich auch prima, außerdem mal was anderes und nicht immer der gleiche Scheiß


----------



## Jierdan (28. Juni 2008)

das macht ihn net schöner


----------



## promises (28. Juni 2008)

was wiegt das Scale denn?


----------



## Danielsan79 (28. Juni 2008)

Der Sattel sieht wirklich net besonders aus, da meint man immer irgendwas ist abgebrochen. Aber "Nicht schön aber selten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzest84 (28. Juni 2008)

Ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftigt. So wie es da jetzt steht 7,1 kg


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht. Die Reifen haste aber nur zum wiegen drauf, oder gibts bei dir in der Gegend keine anständigen Berge?


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juni 2008)

Für mich unfahrbar...man kann den Leichtbauwahn auch übertreiben...


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juni 2008)

Geil, gut umgesetzt würde ich sagen, da stören nur noch die Schwaben Anker.


----------



## matzest84 (29. Juni 2008)

Nee hier in der Nähe gibt es leider keine vernünftigen Berge von daher also kein Problem und wenn es in die Berge geht muss halt was anderes drauf.
Unfahrbar ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, geht ab wie Schmids Katze, geiler Antritt.
Aber wenn man es nicht gefahren ist kann man schlecht was dazu sagen.


----------



## Rseven (29. Juni 2008)

Fährst du damit CC Rennen?
Weil ich nem mein leichtes schwarzes (Sid Worldcup und Crossmax Sl nicht mehr dazu, weil die mir im Gelände kein richtig sicheres Gefühl vermitteln.)
Ich bin so langsam der Meinug nur leicht macht nicht unbedingt schnell!
Also bei Marathons schon, da fahre ich das teil jetzt auch. Aber im CC, wenns zur Sache geht? Da lieber mein "Schweres" mit Reba WC und Crossmax. Ein paar Gramm mehr, aber dafür machts bergab so richtig Spaß!
Grüßle,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzest84 (29. Juni 2008)

Also CC fahre ich damit net, Habe net soviel Zeit im Moment. Und für die Gegebenheiten hier um Umland ist es genau richtig. Sicherlich hat der Leichtbau seine Grenzen aber die habe ich noch nicht erreicht. Denke ich jedenfalls


----------



## racejo (29. Juni 2008)

Mit dem Sattel würde ich keine Rampe hochkommen. 

Aber schön siehts aus. Wenn du nicht mehr Abwärts performance brauchst, ist es wirklich ein cooles bike.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2008)

Bis auf den Sattel echt mal 'n Traum


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juni 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich wiederhole
Erst probieren dann kritisieren gilt für Reifen als auch für den Sattel


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juni 2008)

Sorry, aber was für eine dämliche Anmache ist das denn...

Ich denke jeder hier, der halbwegs oft fährt kann sich vorstellen wie es ist wenn einem der halbe Sattel fehlt...
Und das Leichtreifen ohne großes Profil ihre natürlichen Grenzen haben dürfte auch kaum verwundern...


----------



## Rseven (29. Juni 2008)

pflichte ich bei.
Weil mehr als trocken kein schotter, keine Brocken, nicht verblockt und nicht zu steil geht mit den reifen wohl nicht.
und das sitzen auf der sattelnase bei steilen anstiegen fällt wohl auch weg


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was für eine dämliche Anmache ist das denn...
> 
> Ich denke jeder hier, der halbwegs oft fährt kann sich vorstellen wie es ist wenn einem der halbe Sattel fehlt...
> Und das Leichtreifen ohne großes Profil ihre natürlichen Grenzen haben dürfte auch kaum verwundern...


 
Hast du sie noch alle 
Ist doch blödsinn was du daher redest, du kannst dir doch kein Urteil über etwas machen das du nicht kennst oder ErFahren hast. 

Dämlich ist zudem deine ausfallende Art.


----------



## chri55 (29. Juni 2008)

naja, ich denke bei den Reifen kann man auch ohne ausführliche Testfahrt davon ausgehen, dass sie nichts im mittleren/schweren Gelände verloren haben. aber dafür sindse ja auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss das nächste mal ne Cam mitnehmen um euch zu zeigen das man selbst mit FF Trails runterbrettern kann und bei Gott die hats hier zu genüge.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2008)

Ich find' den Sattel auch nur optisch unschön, über die Fahreigenschaften kann ich wahrlich nichts sagen. Ist vielleicht falsch rübergekommen.
Also: aus optischer Sicht unpassend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich muss HypnoKröte recht geben. Solangs trocken ist lässt sich mit solchen Reifen fahren..(insofern der Fahrer sein Rad beherscht)


----------



## keroson (29. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss das nächste mal ne Cam mitnehmen um euch zu zeigen das man selbst mit FF Trails runterbrettern kann und bei Gott die hats hier zu genüge.



Bis zum nächsten großen STein...
Ich bin letztes JAhr auch Leichtbaureifen gefahren, man kommt damit runter und hoch blablabla... aber die Frage ist doch wie. Man kann auch mit ner Starrgabel ne weltcup downhillstrecke (mein Bsp. Todtnau) runterfahren. Nur ist man dmit sicher nicht so schnell wie mit nem passenden Gerät. 
Wenn der Reifen für sein Einsatzgebiet passt ist doch ok. Ich hatte letztens auf nem normalen Schotterweg hier, einen 5cm Riss im Racing Ralph, davor 12tkm ohne Reifenpanne (tublesskit). Ich denke nicht das ich die 12tkm auch mit nem ff geschafft hätte. Und Ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich die Berge mit dem Reifenb so schnell runter komm. Wenn du meinst, du kommst damit die Trails schnell runter, ist das auch ok. Aber zieh doch mal 2 dicke schlappen auf, und stopp die Zeit im direkten Vergleich. 
Ich bin letzte Woche noch auf "unserer" cc Strecke wo heute Rennen war, (auch bei Näße) mit den alten rr unterwegs gewesen, fürs Rennen hab ich dann nn und rr08 montier und plötzlich kommt man die downhills viel flüssiger runter.
Man kann viel mit Fahrtechnik kompensieren, und man kommt mit entsprechender Bereifung immer schneller runter als mit Leichtbau Schlappen. In wie weit einem das was bringt oder nihct, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, die Diskussion ist deshalb eingendlich Sinnlos.

Ps: mMn leiber schwerer Reifen, weniger Pannen und Bergab mehr Tempo und Fahrspass, als die Kollegen bergauf abzuhängen


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Juni 2008)

Mir gehts nur um die Sache an sich, weil zig Leute hier im Forum sind die einfach was behaupten ohne es jemals. selbst probiert zu haben. 

Klar fährt sich der NN smoother, mit meinen FF rüttelts mich durch wie aufm Shaker


----------



## nikerider (29. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Bis zum nächsten großen STein...
> Ich bin letztes JAhr auch Leichtbaureifen gefahren, man kommt damit runter und hoch blablabla... aber die Frage ist doch wie. Man kann auch mit ner Starrgabel ne weltcup downhillstrecke (mein Bsp. Todtnau) runterfahren. Nur ist man dmit sicher nicht so schnell wie mit nem passenden Gerät.
> Wenn der Reifen für sein Einsatzgebiet passt ist doch ok. Ich hatte letztens auf nem normalen Schotterweg hier, einen 5cm Riss im Racing Ralph, davor 12tkm ohne Reifenpanne (tublesskit). Ich denke nicht das ich die 12tkm auch mit nem ff geschafft hätte. Und Ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich die Berge mit dem Reifenb so schnell runter komm. Wenn du meinst, du kommst damit die Trails schnell runter, ist das auch ok. Aber zieh doch mal 2 dicke schlappen auf, und stopp die Zeit im direkten Vergleich.
> Ich bin letzte Woche noch auf "unserer" cc Strecke wo heute Rennen war, (auch bei Näße) mit den alten rr unterwegs gewesen, fürs Rennen hab ich dann nn und rr08 montier und plötzlich kommt man die downhills viel flüssiger runter.
> ...



Sehr schön
War heute viel Betrieb und hat sich die Sache für euch gelohnt?!

Lg Sven


----------



## keroson (29. Juni 2008)

nikerider schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> War heute viel Betrieb und hat sich die Sache für euch gelohnt?!
> 
> Lg Sven



joa, war ganz ok. Und gelohnt hat sich schon allein deshlab, weil die Strecke jetzt permanent bleibt, also immer befahrbar ist. 1-2 nachbesserungen Vorausgesetzt...


----------



## nikerider (29. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> joa, war ganz ok. Und gelohnt hat sich schon allein deshlab, weil die Strecke jetzt permanent bleibt, also immer befahrbar ist. 1-2 nachbesserungen Vorausgesetzt...



Gehts jetzt nicht mehr bei der Schanze hoch, das kann man ja schlecht lassen

Naja, ich hab die beue Strecke noch nicht gesehen, hab seit Samstag so Muskelkater, ich bin froh wenn ich normal laufen kann

Lg Sven


----------



## Crazy Creek (30. Juni 2008)

Kommt immer auf die Strecke drauf an! Ich finde bei Strecken mit viel Asphalt, flach und trocken bringt ein leichter Reifen mit wenig Stollen schon was. Aber wann hat man sowas schon: Vielleicht Oelde oder Bergisch-Gladbach ... mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## racejo (30. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich wiederhole
> Erst probieren dann kritisieren gilt für Reifen als auch für den Sattel




bei sehr steilen Rampen mit rutschigem Untergrund muss man ganz vorne auf der Sattelspitze sitzen, um überhaupt hoch zu kommen. Da der gezeigte Sattel nicht mal eine Spitze hat, ist er für MTB völlig ungeeignet.

Edit. Im Übrigen haben wir alle ganz gute Augen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Juni 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Edit. Im Übrigen haben wir alle ganz gute Augen.



Du anscheinend nicht, wo behaupte ich den das Gegenteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juni 2008)

Es muss doch jeder selber wissen was ihm taugt oder nicht. Show some love


----------



## racejo (30. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Du anscheinend nicht, wo behaupte ich den das Gegenteil?



Meinste jetzt die Augen oder den Sattel?

Augen -> Große Schrift
Sattel -> Hast du keine Meinung abgegeben, ich wollte aufzeigen, dass so ein Sattel nicht CC tauglich ist.


----------



## chri55 (30. Juni 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Show some love


----------



## Arndtbarnd (1. Juli 2008)

Es wird glaub ich mal wieder Zeit für Bilder, z.b. von meinem Radl:


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Juli 2008)

Geiles Geschoss


----------



## The Floh (1. Juli 2008)

nicht schlecht... gefällt mir echt gut!
Edit: Gewicht wäre noch interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha11011987 (1. Juli 2008)

Joa gefällt mir auch ganz gut ;-)


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Juli 2008)

Sieht sehr gut aus !
Ne weiße Kurbel wäre finde ich das I-Tüpfelchen


----------



## Arndtbarnd (1. Juli 2008)

Tja, Gewicht wüsste ich auch gern (hab leider keine Waage). Die eher grobe Teileliste liefert folgenden Wert:

Rahmen:		 2240,0	
Dämpfer:	 170,0			
Gabel:		   1640,0			
Steuersatz:      110,0			
Spacer:		  10,0	
Vorbau:		  108,0	
Lenker:		   157,0	
Griffe:	             18,0			
Sattelklemme:   50,0	
Sattelstütze:	 220,0	
Sattel:		   145,0	
Spanner:	 120,0
Laufräder:     	  1600,0
Felgenband:	15,0
Schlauch/T-kit: 240,0
Vorderreifen:	  440,0
Hinterreifen:	   440,0
Kurbeln:            855,0	
Pedale:		    264,0
Kassette:	   256,0	
Kette:		    300,0
Schaltgriffe:	   212,0
Schaltwerk:	  197,0
Umwerfer:	  148,0
Schalthüllen:	  100,0
Schaltzüge:       40,0
Bremsen:	  740,0
Fett, etc.:	   20,0 

Summe:		*10855,0g	*

Falls ich irgendwas total verhauen hab könnt ihr mich ja gern berichtigen.


----------



## phil_W (1. Juli 2008)

Hi
Hier mein Bike, ja ich weiÃ ihr werdet es hÃ¤sslich finden, ich stells trotzdem rein  leider nur handycam:













Es ist halt ein gÃ¼nstigeres Bike (400â¬)

Austattung: 
Rahmen: 2Danger Raver LTD
Gabel: glaub Suntour XCM 80mm 
Lenker,  Vorbau, Sattelstange: Kore
Bremsen (V-brakes), Zahnradkranz, Naben, Umwerfer, Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Steuersatz, Griffe: Ritchey
Schaltung: Shimano XT 
Felgen: Rigida Zac  2000 (ka welche Speichen)
Reifen: VR: 2,25" Schwalbe Nobby Nic HR: 2,25" Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Pedale: KobiPedale also Clickies und normal ka welche Marke...
Sattel: Selle Italia XO
Gewicht so etwas mehr als 11kg...

VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge, welche nicht so  ins Geld gehen wÃ¼rden? (Und ja der Spacerturm ist hÃ¤sslich... und die Barends bleiben dran!)


----------



## chri55 (1. Juli 2008)

Ständer und die von dir erwähnten Barends und Spacerturm zu entfernen würden das Rad optisch enorm aufwerten...    wenigstens den Ständer kannste ja raushauen


----------



## Randel Burton (2. Juli 2008)

Hehe, jetzt weiss ich auch wie man den Flaschenhalter zu benutzen hat 
Ansonsten sieht dein Radel doch ganz lecker aus. Die Katzenaugen gehen aber so gar nich irgendwie, aber das obliegt natürlich jedem Sicherheitsempfinden anders


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (4. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Schülerbike(wenn auch nicht ganz cc)


----------



## Randel Burton (4. Juli 2008)

Meine Güte wär ich als Schüler über sowas froh gewesen!


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Juli 2008)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> ...
> Dämpfer:	 170,0 ich würd mal mit ca.: 250g inkl. Buchsen ran gehen!	Es sei den du hättest im gegensatz zum Bild nen DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer drin
> ...
> Falls ich irgendwas total verhauen hab könnt ihr mich ja gern berichtigen.


Bidde


----------



## HB76 (4. Juli 2008)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Meine Güte wär ich als Schüler über sowas froh gewesen!



ich auch, bin als schüler sowas gefahren und habe es überlebt.






besorg ich mir vlt wieder als stadtschlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulldozeNYC (4. Juli 2008)

boah bei uns anner FH gibts ne übelste stylerpüppie...echt heiß mit allem drum und dran...und die representet jetzt schon das dritte semester mit eben jenem klappgeschoss! ein augenschmaus ;-)


----------



## Randel Burton (4. Juli 2008)

Ich mag diese Klapphobel. Und um Döner oder Pizza zu holen langt der allemal


----------



## Tobi91 (4. Juli 2008)

Zeig mal ein Bild von ihr ^^


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juli 2008)

Soo dacht ich sollt den Thread mal wieder etwas beleben ....


----------



## Fusion-Racer (5. Juli 2008)

Hammerteil 
Nur den Vorbau würde ich negativ montieren, sieht dann iwie sportlicher aus, aber auch so eines der schönsten Bikes im Forum


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juli 2008)

Danke, bekomme jetzt dann eh nen 90 er weil der zu lang war, deshalb musste ich etwas hoch um meinen Rücken zu entlsasten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juli 2008)

Einfach mal ein absolut perfektes Gerät!


----------



## chri55 (6. Juli 2008)

traumhaft


----------



## Ortanc (6. Juli 2008)

Was ist das für ne Gabel ? Die Rohre schauen ziemlich fett aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (6. Juli 2008)

Ortanc schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Gabel ? Die Rohre schauen ziemlich fett aus..



Rock Shox Sid.. Was für ein phänomenales Bike...


----------



## LeichteGranate (6. Juli 2008)

Nach ner kleinen Fotoschießerei ist das herausgekommen:


----------



## RagazziFully (6. Juli 2008)

wie schön.. ein pearl, von storm cycles?


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Juli 2008)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Nach ner kleinen Fotoschießerei ist das herausgekommen:



hammer, und dann noch in HDR

....
geil


----------



## promises (7. Juli 2008)

der Briefkasten ist geil! den will ich!


----------



## LeichteGranate (7. Juli 2008)

Den Rahmen hab ich von Stormcycles. Der Briefkasten ist von Colani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (7. Juli 2008)

Da mir meine schwarze Schlampe ja geklaut wurde (*grrrmpflllkkkrg*), bin ich grad dabei, mein neustes, studentenbudget-taugliches Bike zusammenzuschrauben. Bis jetzt noch ohne Bilder (kommen noch), aber hier schon mal das Setup:

Rahmen: Radon ZR Litening (aus Bikemarkt)
Gabel: Reba Team Dual Air U-Turn mit 85-115 in lecker weiß (aus Bikemarkt)
Bremsen: Juicy Seven 2008 (aus Bikemarkt)
Sattelstütze/Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Lenker/Vorbau: Amoeba Vitra
LRS: Mavic XM 317 mit XT-Disc
Reifen: die guten alten IRC Mythos XC II
Schaltwerk/Trigger: SRAM X.9 2008
Umwerfer: XT 2008
Kurbel: LX 2008 mit HTII

Wird mit grob aufgerundeten Herstellerangaben so c.a 10,5kg bis 11kg wiegen.

Ist für mich ein gutes Setup für den Preis (~1.100 EUR) mit Spielraum nach oben (Lenker/Vorbau, Kurbel), wenn wieder Geld im Haus ist  Und außerdem will ich ja fahren und net protzen ^^


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juli 2008)

Hast Du Dir denn die Teile schon gesichert?
FÃ¼r 1100â¬ bekommst Du auch ein komplett neues Radon...


----------



## morph027 (7. Juli 2008)

Jap, Teile hab ich im Prinzip schon fast alle. Nuja...hab mich einfach auf paar Teile eingeschossen, wo ich nix anderes haben möchte (Reba, Juicy, X.9). Stimmt schon, ein vergleichbares gibts da für 1199 EUR: ZR Race 7.0 "Team Edition". Aber da bin ich auf eine Lieferzeit angewiesen, und im Sommer (Saison, bei den Spritpreisen ^^) sind die Angaben ja doch eher mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Hatte bei Poison das Zyankali im Auge, aber eine grob geschätzte Lieferzeit von 4/5 Wochen (eher mehr), das halt ich net aus  Und außerdem fetzt schrauben.


----------



## Zapp83 (14. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins 

leider in vollkommen unwürdiger Umgebung. Nen schöneres Bild reiche ich nach! 

20Zoll, 10.8 Kilo. 
Die Laufräder kommen noch runter, werden ersetzt durch 

DTSwiss XR4.2d / Shimano XTR Naben / DT Supercom  - Comp Speichen / Alu nippel in Rot - Elox.  ==> -242gramm

Sattel wird ersetzt durch Flite 316Ti  ==> -60gramm
Sattelstütze wird ersetzt Ritchey WCS Carbon  ==> -70gramm
Cockpit weicht auch einer Ritchey WCS Kombi (Alu) ==> -80gramm

Ergebnis dann: 10,42 Kilo ..


----------



## Master | Torben (14. Juli 2008)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hab ich von Stormcycles. Der Briefkasten ist von Colani



Macht mal noch das Haus bissl passend dazu.  Falls ihr nicht wisst wie wendet euch vertrauensvoll an mich


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Mein Schülerbike:





Mittlerweil wurde der Gabelschaft gekürzt und ich habe noch Smica-Barends montiert.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2008)

fusion racer 
hast das teil gesponsort bekommen?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Hab sehr gute Konditionen bekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2008)

lohnt es sich bei den zu bewerben


----------



## Milass (15. Juli 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Schülerbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du 2007 nicht bei Redpulse gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Juli 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Bist du 2007 nicht bei Redpulse gefahren?



Äh nö 
2006 war ich im Fusion A-Team und 2007 war ich ohne Sponsor/Team unterwegs.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Juli 2008)

Ist das in Sachen Fahrgefühl nicht n Rückschritt, von der Fox zu na SID?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich gesagt nein !
Die SID spricht finde ich sensibler an, die Fox hat dafür den Fw besser genutzt. Zur Steifigkeit muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen, absolut keinen Unterschied spüre ( wiege so 73-75KG ) mit ner 160er Disc.
Da dass Bike ja für Rennen ausgelegt ist, hab ich mich allein schon wegen dem Lenkerlockout für die SID entschieden, weil mir das ewige rumdrehen an der Gabelkrone zu dumm wurde und im Rennen hätte ich auch andere Sorgen, als mich auf die Steifigkeit zu konzentrieren, um irgendwelche Verwindung festzustellen.
Auch schleifen die Scheiben nach längeren Abfahrten mit der SID nicht mehr, was ich immer mit der Fox hatte, obwohl da die Bremse auch perfekt ausgerichtet war, bzw. alles nachgefräst war ( kann natürlich auch an der Bremse selbst liegen, war ne Marta SL  )


----------



## Crazy Creek (15. Juli 2008)

So hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau:









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2351.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2352.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2353.JPG
9,4kg


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Juli 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal mein bike nach den letzten Änderungen. Habe einige Vorschläge und gute Anregungen von euch erhalten



Faszinierend. Mich würde eines ernsthaft interessieren und zwar wie lange ich brauchen würde, so ein leichtes Radl durch die Schei§e zu prügeln, bis ein essentielles Teil einfach den Geist aufgibt und das Bike dann faktisch unfahrbar ist. Also ich rede von harten Trails auf Tour, nicht davon, damit Treppen runter zu springen o. ä. )
(Oder, was ich weniger glaube, ob es das mitmachen würde)


----------



## CSB (18. Juli 2008)

Bei moderatem Körpergewicht und sauberer Fahrtechnik wirds wohl schon ne Weile halten...eigentlich sind nur die Reifen nicht Trail- bzw. Tourtauglich.


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> So hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/IMG_2353.JPG
> 9,4kg



Funktioniert das mit der Abdeckkappe bei den Exustars? Wenn ich von meinen EP-M Ti die goldenen Kappen abschraube, ist immer sofort seitliches Spiel vorhanden?


----------



## Jonez (18. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Faszinierend. Mich würde eines ernsthaft interessieren und zwar wie lange ich brauchen würde, so ein leichtes Radl durch die Schei§e zu prügeln, bis ein essentielles Teil einfach den Geist aufgibt und das Bike dann faktisch unfahrbar ist. Also ich rede von harten Trails auf Tour, nicht davon, damit Treppen runter zu springen o. ä. )
> (Oder, was ich weniger glaube, ob es das mitmachen würde)



Wenn man nicht gerade einen Geldschei$$er hat, stürzt man sich mit so einem Bike auch nicht jeden Abhang runter. Marathon ist absolut kein Problem, aber CC-Rennen zermürben das Material schon schnell 

Fahrbar ist es wie schon erwähnt bei niedrigem Fahrergewicht sicher.


----------



## matzest84 (18. Juli 2008)

Kann nur sagen dass ich leider keinen Geld********r habe. Und hier in der Gegend findest du auch kein Gelände in dem du das Radel nicht fahren könntest. Und um irgednwo hin zufahren fehlt mir momentan die Zeit. Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit bei 6,6 kg, und fahrtauglich ist und bleibt es ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (19. Juli 2008)

es ist für die wand, oder ins zimmer zu stellen.  zum fahren viel zu schade...


----------



## Crazy Creek (20. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Funktioniert das mit der Abdeckkappe bei den Exustars? Wenn ich von meinen EP-M Ti die goldenen Kappen abschraube, ist immer sofort seitliches Spiel vorhanden?



Bei mir macht das keinen Unterschied aus. Habe das Plättchen einfach eingeklebt: ist nicht so toll wenn man die Lager wechseln möchte.


----------



## morph027 (24. Juli 2008)

So, mein neues nach dem Diebstahl...erst mal "notdürftig" aus unserer Urlaubskasse zusammengeflickt, fährt gut, Feinheiten folgen


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juli 2008)

Schaut doch sehr gut aus, nur die Pedale wirken zu klobig für den Rest.
Hast Du vorne nur 2 Kettenblätter drauf oder wirkt das nur so klein?


----------



## morph027 (24. Juli 2008)

Wirkt best. nur so, sind 3 mit 44T als Größtem...Klicks muss ich erst mal (wieder) ausprobieren, bis dahin kommen mir nur Platforms untern Schuh ^^


----------



## Waschhausernst (25. Juli 2008)

Erstaunlich, welche Fahrräder hier im Zusammenhang mit Schüler- bzw. Studentenbudget genannt werden... Ich kann mir das als Student jedenfalls nicht leisten.
Hab jetzt natürlich nicht alle Seiten angeschaut, aber ich dachte, hier eher Räder Richtung Diamant und Co. zu sehen. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Juli 2008)

Für dich Waschhau...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Juli 2008)

Typisches Billig-Studentenbike


----------



## racejo (25. Juli 2008)

Nur an den Reifen wurde wohl ein wenig zuviel gespart


----------



## Affekopp (25. Juli 2008)

@Waschhausernst

Nein, du siehst das völlig falsch...
Die Studies sind schon sehr SPARSAM -> wenn es ums Gewicht geht (koste es was es wolle )

Und vor allem, sind die meisten Räder vom selbst ersparten bezahlt worden  
3 - 5 T EURO Räder -> den Nebenjob bräuchte ich auch


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (25. Juli 2008)

Affekopp schrieb:


> den Nebenjob bräuchte ich auch



musst du dir halt suchen...


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Juli 2008)

Schon erstaunlich. Und dann wird über 500 Euro Studiengebühren pro Semester lamentiert .

Spass beiseite, man muss schon Respekt haben, wenn jemand neben Schule/Studium noch so viel Zeit aufbringt, sein Hobby auf diesem Niveau zu finanzieren und auszuüben.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juli 2008)

Höhö für einen Plastikrahmen würde ich nie und nimmer viel Geld ausgeben, nicht als Student und schon gar nicht vor meinem Hintergrund was Wissen über CFK angeht... CFK Rahmen sind das Gegenteil von Langlebigkeit und für mich niemals ihr Geld wert. Da muss ich mich immer an den Ghost Lector erinnern, der bei einem lächerlich harmlosen Sturz durch einen Lenkerschlag ein Loch im Oberrohr wegbekam, was hab ich gelacht. Jeder gebrauchte Cromorahmen hält sowas zigfach aus. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen, wofür er sein Geld zum Fenster rauswirft.


----------



## Crazy Creek (27. Juli 2008)

0o bitte?!


----------



## RagazziFully (27. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich immer an den Ghost Lector erinnern, der bei einem lächerlich harmlosen Sturz durch einen Lenkerschlag ein Loch im Oberrohr wegbekam..



Ja sowas kann passieren beim CFK-Rahmen, was hättest du erwartet? Ein Loch im Oberrohr durch Lenkereinschlag hat ja nichts mit der Langlebigkeit/Dauerhaltbarkeit zu tun.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juli 2008)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ja sowas kann passieren beim CFK-Rahmen, was hättest du erwartet? Ein Loch im Oberrohr durch Lenkereinschlag hat ja nichts mit der Langlebigkeit/Dauerhaltbarkeit zu tun.



Ja, das hatte ich erwartet. Impact-Belastungen sind Gift für CFK. Da Stürze zu einem MTB-Alltag gehören, ich gerne viel fahre und meine Rahmen selbst zahlen muss, zählt das für mich zur Langlebigkeit. Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema Kohlerahmen anleiern, deshalb sagte ich ja, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2008)

Was willst du uns damit sagen klein Hansi ? wir zahlen unsere Rahmen auch selbst, also dieser Sozialneid


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juli 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen klein Hansi ? wir zahlen unsere Rahmen auch selbst, also dieser Sozialneid



Gewöhn Dir mal einen anständigen Ton an. Warum sprichst Du von Dir im majestätischen Plural?
Für die etwas langsameren wie Dich erklär ich kurz, was ich damit meine: Ich bin kein Teamfahrer o.ä., der sein Material vom Sponsor bekommt, also zahle ich meine Rahmen selbst. War das deutlich genug?


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2008)

Teamfahrer ? komm mal aufn Boden zurück Golum!  ich könnt dir 4 Leute nennen die ebenfalls sehr teure Räder besitzen und 
alles als Schüler/Student selbst bezahlen.Ich zahle mein Material auch selbst, oder was dachtest du ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juli 2008)

er begreift es nicht  
schönen Sonntag wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juli 2008)

Ja alles wird gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ... Da Stürze zu einem MTB-Alltag gehören...



da wuerde ich erstmal fahren lernen, bevor ich ueber die raeder anderer laestere, die wohl nicht alle 2mal fahren so auf die fresse fliegen, dass das rad im eimer ist


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fahrtechnik-Tipps bei Dir abholen, damit ich endlich einen CFK Rahmen fahren kann. Bis dahin ziehe ich Stahl und Titan vor.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juli 2008)

BITTE!!!!
reist euch mal zusammen, schlimmer wie im kindergarten hier 
und jetzt 
und bitte wieder BILDER....


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2008)

stahl und titan koennen auch was feines sein, SO ist es ja auch net... 
aber dauerfliegen,... naja. da waere mir auch (oder vllt gerade) manch stahl und titan viel zu schade. aber jetzt bin ich wieder still. bin ja auch kein student mehr,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

hier ma wieder en bike


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2008)

hier mein neues gebrauchtes hardtail.

leider wiegt es ca 11,5 kg, verstehe nicht woher das gewicht kommt, der nackte rahmen wiegt nur 1450g.
fährt aber so super schnell, wahnsinn


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> leider wiegt es ca 11,5 kg, verstehe nicht woher das gewicht kommt, der nackte rahmen wiegt nur 1450g.
> fährt aber so super schnell, wahnsinn


Na dann her mit der Teileliste, dann kann man's vll. besser nachvollziehen. Bei den Pedalen geht auf jeden Fall einiges 
Sieht so auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2008)

ja das mit den pedalen ist mir bewusst, die hab ich auhc nur rangemacht weil ihc mit ner freundin ne radltour gemacht hab und net noch andere schuhe mitnehmen wollte. sind jetz normale spd klickies oben.

teileliste. naja 

der rahmen hat 1450g,
die gabel weiß ich net genau, is ne f 80 rl
laufräder hope bulb naben mit x221er felgen
ne hope mini
der lenker hat gut 300g, die stütze 280g, die kurbel hat etwas mehr als ne lx, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. den rest sieht man eh sehr gut, was verbaut ist.

aber dass man da auf 11,5 kg kommt, das gibts doch irgndwie nicht...


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Juli 2008)

Doch gibt es!

Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Laufräder, Kubeln - da kommt schon einiges zusammen.

Kürze mal deinen Gabelschaft, sofern du deine passende Position gefunden hast.

MFG


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. August 2008)

Die fetten Laufräder als erstes austauschen, wenn du was investieren willst. Das bringt einiges. 
Optisch ist das Radl ja ganz schick, also lohnt aufrüsten imho durchaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (1. August 2008)

Hi, hier mal mein Studenten & Hobby Race bike:

















Gruß max


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. August 2008)

Sehr schön.
Jetzt noch ne weiße Gabel ( die Durin würde gut passen ), dann wärs ...


----------



## Lanoss (1. August 2008)

Was mache ich (Student = kein Geld) falsch?

Geiles Speci!!!


----------



## Tundra HT (1. August 2008)

Student + Nebenjob = Geld


----------



## zaskar76 (2. August 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Student + Nebenjob = Geld



Soll sogar Leute geben die sich so ne kleine Wohnung+Kleinwagen neben dem Studium finanzieren können/müssen...


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. August 2008)

Schönes Bike. 

Nun ich argumentiere meist auch so, ich investiere viel Geld in mein Bike muss dafür aber keine versicherung (optional) Benzin oder gar Steuern zahlen und tue ganz nebenbei noch was für meine Gesundheit. Und bei Gott ich kenn Jura Studenten mit BMW E90 M3 und nagelneuen C-Klassen.


----------



## mph (2. August 2008)

hey, danke!!Ich fahr eigentlich ne Pace RC 39 C typ, die muss aber noch auf 90mm reduziert werden.. Ja ne weiße Gabel wäre cool, optisch wäre mein favorit ne neue Sid aber das ist zu Zeit nicht drin..

Bei dem Rad verbindet sich die leidenschaft zum Sport mit der zu schrauben & meinem "Equipment Fetisch" . Aber das Rad muss sich sich sein Geld verdienen...


Gruß Max


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. August 2008)

Ich hab ja auch die Pace und für mich ist es nachwievor die schönste Federgabel. Einfach schlicht und elegant. Diese neue klobige SID find ich pott hässlich, auch wenn sie technisch gut sein mag. 
Bei mir ist das mit dem Federweg allerdings genau gegenteilig: mir reichen die 100 mm nicht ganz, weil der SAG ja schon 20 davon auffrisst. Überlege jetzt, die Negativ-Feder 1 cm zu kürzen, dann kommt sie etwas höher. 
Hast du eigentlich auch die Pace-typischen Probleme mit Verhärtung bei Nässe? Habe bei meiner die Abstreifer rausgenommen und welche von der Skareb eingesetzt, seitdem gehts besser. Zuvor war sie teilweise komplett blockiert bei Schlechtwetter


----------



## Onegear (3. August 2008)

das ellsworth ist obergeil. würd ich so ner Plastikkiste wie dem Specialized immer vorziehen =)

PS: Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen. meine meinung...


----------



## BommelMaster (3. August 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> das ellsworth ist obergeil. würd ich so ner Plastikkiste wie dem Specialized immer vorziehen =)
> 
> PS: Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen. meine meinung...



das war der  grund warum ich mich für ein ellsworth entschieden habe.

hab ehrlich gesagt keine lust noch gewichtstuning zu betreiben. das rad  zieht ab wie nochmal was, bin normalerweise dh-bikes, ein santa cruz bullit und ein 13,5 kg rocky slayer von 2001 gewohnt, da ist das 11,5 kg hardtail schon ne einzige kanone.
LRS hab ich mir nen mavic crossride geholt. günstig und soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (4. August 2008)

@mph, sehr schickes bike hast du da!
Mir gefällt es mit der Fox besser, als mit der Pace.
Die ist mir irgendwie zu filigran für den Rahmen.
Wo an der Bergstraße bist du den unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. August 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> das ellsworth ist obergeil. würd ich so ner Plastikkiste wie dem Specialized immer vorziehen =)
> 
> PS: Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen. meine meinung...


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

Hi,

hier mal mein Schüler Rad!Kurze Erklärung warum Cannondale Sticker am Rad sind die Sticker hab ich deshalb aufgeklebt weil mir vor einiger Zeit mein geliebtes Cannondale F4000 in Silber aus unserem Keller entwendet wurde.Das Rad habe ich übrigens komplett selber aufgebaut....

Grüße Philipp

p.s Pedalen habe ich bereits gegen XTR getauscht!

Hier die Pics:


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2008)

schönes bike  
aber  hast nen komischen gang drin


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> schönes bike
> aber  hast nen komischen gang drin



@[email protected]:Oh hab ich eben erst bemerkt!


----------



## erkan1984 (4. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> ...kurze Erklärung warum Cannondale Sticker am Rad sind die Sticker hab ich deshalb aufgeklebt weil mir vor einiger Zeit mein geliebtes Cannondale F4000 in Silber aus unserem Keller entwendet wurde.Das Rad habe ich übrigens komplett selber aufgebaut....



...puh - 
da sind meine Kenntnisse über Bikerahmen doch nicht so schlecht...
dachte schon, ich erkenne keinen Cannondale Rahmen...


----------



## Mais (4. August 2008)

woher hasten den kinesis rahmen?


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

Der Rahmen ist aus der Bucht und die Sticker hat nen Kumpel gemacht!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Schüler Rad!Kurze Erklärung warum Cannondale Sticker am Rad sind die Sticker hab ich deshalb aufgeklebt weil mir vor einiger Zeit mein geliebtes Cannondale F4000 in Silber aus unserem Keller entwendet wurde.Das Rad habe ich übrigens komplett selber aufgebaut....



Allein das wäre für mich noch ein Grund gewesen, die Sticker nicht draufzukleben. Aber egal, Deine Sache. Schön ist das Rad auf alle Fälle. Das Rot gefällt mir sehr gut, und auch weiße Aufkleber passen gut. Den Poplock-Zug könntest Du noch ein Stück kürzen.

Beileid wegen des gestohlenen Cannondales!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

@Geisterfahrer: Vielen Dank für den Positiven Beitrag! 
Hat jemand evtl. noch "Tuning" Tipps für mich?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. August 2008)

Wieviel willste denn ausgeben ? 
Ich würd mal über ne andere Sattelstütze nachdenken ( vllt. KCNC ), ansonsten liegts an deinem Budget.


----------



## Triturbo (4. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> @Geisterfahrer: Vielen Dank für den Positiven Beitrag!
> Hat jemand evtl. noch "Tuning" Tipps für mich?



Ich sehe das wie Geisterfahrer. Das Rot ist sehr Schön. Tuning?

Ich würde Laufräder (ich nehme an XT auf 317er Mavic's) ggf. austauschen und vllt. eine andere Sattelstütze und/oder Vorbau motieren, falls zu viel Geld vorhanden wäre. Aber erstmal würde ich fahren.


----------



## phiju (4. August 2008)

Die Laufräder bleiben vorerst dran!Aber über Sattelstütze und Vorbau lässt sich reden......Achja Budget liegt kmpl. für beides bei max.200Eus


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2008)

für 200 bekommst ja schon was schönes  
sattelstütze , ja vll vorbau tauschen , sattelklemme?  und die xtr pedale sind ja auch nich die leichtesten


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. August 2008)

Die XTR sollten dicke dran bleiben.
Wenn die erst neu sind lohnt es nicht in Eggbeater oder Quartz zu investieren, zumal Shimano immer noch top ist was die Lager angeht.
SattelstÃ¼tze, Lenker, ggf. noch Vorbau wechseln, je nachdem was jetzt fÃ¼r LaufrÃ¤der dran sind kÃ¶nnte man da auch fÃ¼r 200â¬ was machen.

Die Decals sollten aber DRINGENST ab!
Kleiner Sticker OK, aber volle Cannondale Kopie ist auch bei der Vorgeschichte voll daneben.
Der Kinesis Rahmen ist in rot echt schÃ¶n, hÃ¤tte mir an deiner Steller eher was kreatives eigenes einfallen lassen um den zu labeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiju (5. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die XTR sollten dicke dran bleiben.
> Wenn die erst neu sind lohnt es nicht in Eggbeater oder Quartz zu investieren, zumal Shimano immer noch top ist was die Lager angeht.
> Sattelstütze, Lenker, ggf. noch Vorbau wechseln, je nachdem was jetzt für Laufräder dran sind könnte man da auch für 200 was machen.
> 
> ...



Die XTR Klickies sind nagelneu!Laufräder sind Mavic XM317/XT 6-Loch Disc/Sapim Race.

Neue Decals sind bereits bestellt.....

Welche Sattelstütze/Vorbau würdet ihr mir den empfehlen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Die Laufräder sind nicht die leichtesten, aber haltbar...
Da wäre im Laufe der Zeit sicher noch was machbar.

Vorbau/Lenker würde ich auf Syntace, Ritchey, o.ä. zurückgreifen.
Gewichtstechnisch liegen die meisten eh nur im Umkreis von 50g Differenz, kommt da eher auf den persönlichen Geschmack an...


----------



## chickenway-user (5. August 2008)

Mein Racebike (bin Student):


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Wos'n des? 

Etwas überbelichtet...
Sind das Futtern für Rudi Hanuta Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen


----------



## phiju (5. August 2008)

Was haltet ihr von den Vorbauten:

http://www.actionsports.de/Vorbauten/Ritchey-WCS-Vorbau-4-Axis-Matrix-Carbon-glanz-318::10998.html

http://www.actionsports.de/Vorbauten/Syntace-Force-99-MTB-Vorbau-6-Grad::8948.html

Sattelstützen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2743/race-face-deus-xc-sattelstuetze-400-x-316-mm.html?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Smica-Post-moder...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wobei ich eigentlich denke,dass die Sattelstütze wichtiger ist als der Vorbau!!!


----------



## prinz_f (5. August 2008)

phiju schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Vorbauten:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Vorbauten/Ritchey-WCS-Vorbau-4-Axis-Matrix-Carbon-glanz-318::10998.html
> 
> ...



schaut dann ein bisschen zusammengewürfelt aus...
Alternative: kauf dir ein WCS Anbauset um 110-120 Euro mit Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker (Alu). Reicht vollkommen, passt zusammen und sieht nicht verloren aus auf deinem Bike wie es ein Matrix Carbon tun würde...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (5. August 2008)

Wenn Du nicht schwer bist, würde ich Dir KCNC ans Herz legen, zumindest die Sattelstütze und den Lenker.
Wenn Dir die Teile nicht zusagen würde ich mir die Ritchey-Teile in Alu mal anschauen.


----------



## MöveBasti (6. August 2008)

Würde dir ein Syntace F 99 Vorbau ein Syntace oder Easton Lenker und ein KCNC Stütze empfehlen dürfte vom Gewicht her wirklich gut leigen und auch noch im preislichen Rahmen liegen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (28. August 2008)

Mein Schülerbike:


----------



## Gottsfeld (28. August 2008)

Also dann zeig ich meins auch mal



Mit den Reifen liegt es bei 12,2kg
Nach der Saison soll es rund 1kg erleichtert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kev1992 (31. August 2008)

Mein noch Schülerbike wird bald durch das Cube XMS ersetzt



Mein Baumarkt MTB wurde geklaut deshalb hab ich jetzt das alte von meinem Vater das ist bestimmt schon 20 Jahre oder älter
werd das zu meiner Stadtschlampe machen wenn mein neues da ist


----------



## Christian Back (31. August 2008)

Kev1992 schrieb:


> Mein noch Schülerbike wird bald durch das Cube XMS ersetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DAS *ist doch mal ein authentisches Schüler- und Studibike.....!


----------



## sosic (31. August 2008)

Mein gerade mal 2 Wochen altes Schülerbike



http://www.directupload.net


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. August 2008)

Das Centurion von letzter Seite gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Sahnie (1. September 2008)

Kev1992 schrieb:


> Mein noch Schülerbike wird bald durch das Cube XMS ersetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ein gutes Clipper von Allkauf. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Kev1992 (1. September 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Oh, ein gutes Clipper von Allkauf. Das waren noch Zeiten.



Lässt sich auch echt geil fahren wenn ich mein Cube habe bekommt es erst mal ein paar neue sache
und dann werd ich es als stadtschlampe benutzen


----------



## spengleschieber (3. September 2008)

haha,die Studenten haben meistens besonders viel Kohle! Darum bin ich immer noch Student, kriegt man ja alles geschenkt!


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. September 2008)

Waschhausernst schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, welche Fahrräder hier im Zusammenhang mit Schüler- bzw. Studentenbudget genannt werden... Ich kann mir das als Student jedenfalls nicht leisten.
> 
> ...



Ja, dachte ich auch 
Hut ab, nicht schlecht...tolle Bikes dabei 

(Im nächsten Leben schaff ich das auch )

NaitsirhC


----------



## LoB (13. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. September 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike....
Darf man fragen woher du den Rocket Ron hast?????


----------



## LoB (13. September 2008)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike....
> Darf man fragen woher du den Rocket Ron hast?????



Erstmal danke für das Kompliment ! An die Reifen bin ich durch meinen Job im Fahrradladen gekommen...


----------



## KermitB4 (14. September 2008)

Sehr gute Teile an dem Bike verbaut. Dickes Lob.

Wenns nur kein Canyon wäre... 

MFG


----------



## LoB (14. September 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Teile an dem Bike verbaut. Dickes Lob.
> 
> Wenns nur kein Canyon wäre...
> 
> MFG



Ich mags trotzdem  und es reizt mich irgendwie auch so einen Rahmen schön und leicht auzubauen, is irgendwie was anderes als wenn man schon einen hochgezüchteten Carbon-Super-Duper-Race-Rahmen hat (den ich mir eh nicht leisten könnte ).


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2008)

So ists richtig runter vom Kunstledersofa  aber sonst extrem geil dein Bike.


----------



## LoB (15. September 2008)

Danke danke... das Kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben! Hätte ich meine persönlichen Forum-Bike-Charts, wär dein sehr weit oben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (15. September 2008)

Ich hatte ja auch mal einen Red Bull NPL Rahmen, den ich dann mit high-end parts bestückt habe. So im Nachhinein betrachtet wars eigentlich schwachsinnig.

Abgesehen davon ist das Canyon viel zu "laut" und wiegt für die verbauten Komponenten auch noch relativ viel.

Habe ich hier eigentlich die vorläufigen Bilder meines Rockys gezeigt?
Wenn nein, dann hier:





Wie gesagt, es ist *nicht!* die endgültige Version.


----------



## spengleschieber (15. September 2008)

Aber der Schaft -AUA!!!  Bitte kürzen,sonst glauben die Frauen,sie können daran lutschen!


----------



## damonsta (15. September 2008)

War ja nur ein Arbeitsbild. Konnte die Buben im Aufbauthread nicht ewig warten lassen!
Schaft ist mittlerweile ab, und ein Spacer ist unterm Vorbau.


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. September 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch mal einen Red Bull NPL Rahmen, den ich dann mit high-end parts bestückt habe. So im Nachhinein betrachtet wars eigentlich schwachsinnig.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist das Canyon viel zu "laut" und wiegt für die verbauten Komponenten auch noch relativ viel.



Boris du vergisst das wir hier im Schüler u Studenten Thread sind , dafür find ich ist es sehr gut ausgestattet.


----------



## damonsta (15. September 2008)

Ne, ich vergesse nix. Ich meine ja nur dass es Quatsch ist sündhaft teuere Komponenten an ein Canyon zu schrauben. Ist aber wie immer meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## promises (15. September 2008)

das Canyon ist auch etwas zu bunt.

die Puro passt überhaupt nicht...


----------



## erkan1984 (15. September 2008)

promises schrieb:


> das Canyon ist auch etwas zu bunt.
> 
> die Puro passt überhaupt nicht...



meine meinung!
den Easton lenker ab.
Die Felgenaufkleber
und nr Avid Juicy in Schwarz aber vorne mit weißem Bremssattel


----------



## LoB (15. September 2008)

Ich bin dankbar für eure Meinungen, aber teile natürlich nicht jede, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht so aufgebaut wie es jetzt ist .
Ich stelle immer wieder fest, das Bikes in natura ganz anders wirken als auf dem Foto. Deswegen finde ich es auch nicht zu bunt. Wenn man es mit eigenen Augen sieht wirkt es viel ausgeglichener. Wenn ich nun die Felgenaufkleberentfernen und immer mehr Farbe herausnehmen würde, könnte es irgendwann ziemlich fad aussehen.

Was die Puro angeht, die liebe ich ! Die fliegt maximal für die neue R1 raus (kommt drauf an was sie wiegt) und auch hier finde ich wieder, dass sie sehr gut passt, aber ich mag geblendet sein . Die Idee mit dem weißen Bremssattel vorne, is aber nich schlecht!


----------



## Ryo (17. September 2008)

Durfte am Montag endlich mein neues Schätzchen abholen
http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15092008253pr5.jpg

Besseres Foto wird nachgereicht  Sobald ich mir ne Cam leisten kann XD


----------



## damonsta (17. September 2008)

Schönes Rad, schei.ss Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (17. September 2008)

Sehr schön, nur die Schwalbe Reifen mit dem Zierstreifen finde ich immer noch zum weglaufen...


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2008)

hallo erstmal  
mein racebike mit 9,8 kg - gabel ist schon im laden (durin,grau,1458g) , sattel (speedneedle) kommen noch rein dann müsste ich bei 9,3 sein  (wenn genug geld da ist die neue marta sl noch dazu) : 













lg DaViD


----------



## KermitB4 (17. September 2008)

Der Sattel ist etwas angenagt  Gut dass ein neuer kommt.

MFG


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2008)

> Der Sattel ist etwas angenagt Gut dass ein neuer kommt.


etwas :-D 
der ist unbequem, hässlich und schwer =)


----------



## spengleschieber (18. September 2008)

Hallo,der U-Werfer ist zu hoch,das erkennt sogar sonn alter Sack wie ich,2-3mm sollten reichen. Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2008)

> Hallo,der U-Werfer ist zu hoch,das erkennt sogar sonn alter Sack wie ich,2-3mm sollten reichen. Gruß


ja ich weiß der wird heute auch noch nach unten gesetzt aber danke


----------



## Sebastian0408 (18. September 2008)

ich wollt mal fragen was ihr von dem *Merida AM 800 Disc  *haltet


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2008)

Optisch ganz nett, aber die Tora disqualifiziert das Rad für mich.
Auch in der Preisklasse kriegt man mittlerweile schon Bikes mit wertigeren Federgabeln.


----------



## Sebastian0408 (19. September 2008)

danke 
ich würe mia sowieso anstelle, eine rock shox ein baun, vll die totem solo air, oda so einbaun, ich muss ma schaun ..
aber nochma danke für den tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2008)

> ich würe mia sowieso anstelle, eine rock shox ein baun, vll die totem solo air, oda so einbaun, ich muss ma schaun ..



tora ist eine rockshox ;-)  und da drin eine totem ? :-O


----------



## .nOx (20. September 2008)

mein lowbudget bike


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2008)

ohne kette usw schon schwer low budget...

kinders... postet doch wenn die raeder halbwegs fertig sind... *kopfschuettel*


----------



## quax_bruch (20. September 2008)

Mein Zivi/Studenten-Bike original 90iger. Dafür habe ich damals im Akkord Erdbeeren und Äpfel gepflückt.





Dieses Bike ist mit Fahrer in Original 90er Leggins alle Gardaseetouren rauf- und runtergefahren. Welch Komfort zum vorherigen Scott ohne Federgabel.


----------



## GlanDas (20. September 2008)

wow, das Oberrohr ist mal lang !


----------



## .nOx (20. September 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ohne kette usw schon schwer low budget...
> 
> kinders... postet doch wenn die raeder halbwegs fertig sind... *kopfschuettel*



kette hängt übern geländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Stell lieber mal den Sattel richtig ein, sonst wird's später nichts mit der Familienplanung


----------



## Timsen86 (21. September 2008)

Jo wird bald meins sein!








greetz Tim


----------



## chri55 (21. September 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kinders... postet doch wenn die raeder halbwegs fertig sind... *kopfschuettel*


----------



## AngryApe (21. September 2008)

habs schon öfters gepostet...aber hier noch nicht


----------



## GlanDas (21. September 2008)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach Gehört da 'ne Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe rein. Auch wenn das Gerät vielleicht leichter ist. Aber der Rahmen schreit geradezu danach.


----------



## chri55 (21. September 2008)

stimmt. fährt sich das nicht recht nervös? gibt ja sicher auch Starrgabeln mit mehr Einbauhöhe.
sonst auf jeden Fall sehr schick.


----------



## Somnium (21. September 2008)

Ist das Voitl Singlespeed oder mit Rohloff?
Ich find's heiß


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. September 2008)

Rohloff, sieht man doch.
Das mit der Gabel scheint nicht so einfach zu sein wegen des Gwichts und der Form. Iirgendwo hab' ich nämlich schonmal darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## AngryApe (21. September 2008)

jupp du meintest sie ist zu filigran 

klar ist das kein rahmen für ne zierliche gangart, aber genau deswegen passts mir auch wieder ins konzept mit starrgabel, es soll halt robust sorglos und langlebig sein...wobei die starrgabel zu nem teil auch einfach aus überzeugung drinsteckt 

das mit der einbauhöhe und dem lenkverhalten ist geschmackssache...ich bin auch schon starrgabeln mit 450mm einbauhöhe gefahren, das war mir definitiv zu träge, das einzige problem ist dass das innenlager relativ tief sitzt und man gern mal baumstumpfkontakt mit den pedalen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (21. September 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> habs schon öfters gepostet...aber hier noch nicht



Quasi das Gegenteil von dem was man sonst immer sieht, nämlich Gabeln mit zuviel Einbauhöhe  naja, wenn's Dir taugt, aber häufiger Baumstumpfkontakt
wäre doch schon ein Grund eine höhere Gabel zu fahren...

Hat der Rahmen ein exzentrisches Innenlagergehäuse oder fährst Du da Magic-Gear?


----------



## AngryApe (21. September 2008)

EBB...ist n rohloff rahmen


----------



## John Rico (22. September 2008)

Weißt du, ob der Rahmen gepulvert oder lackiert ist? Auf den Bildern wirkt das wie eine Art Metallic-Lack, oder täuscht das? 

Find die Farbe auf jeden Fall klasse! Das geamte Bike gefällt mir auch, einzig das silberne Kettenblatt stört mich etwas, da würde ich ein schwarzes nehmen.


----------



## AngryApe (22. September 2008)

ist gepulvert, die farbe nennt sich granny smith


----------



## ICON82 (24. September 2008)

Ich kann hier zwar nicht mithalten aber ich kann mich nicht davon trennen.


----------



## Ryo (24. September 2008)

As promised, ein sauberes Foto ^-^


----------



## Fusion-Racer (24. September 2008)

Sieht ganz gut aus.
Der Sattel passt perfekt zum Bike, sehr geil


----------



## spengleschieber (25. September 2008)

ja super,musste nur noch den Vorderreifen etwas gedreht montieren-wie am Hinterreifen. Ja ich bin perfektionist!


----------



## Waschhausernst (25. September 2008)

Ich würde die Logos übereinander lassen - finde, das sieht sonst zu übertrieben aus...

Und da ich auch Student bin, erlaube ich mir, meins hier auch mal reinzustellen:










Würde mich über ein oder zwei Meinungen zum Rädl freuen . 
Lenkerposition wirkt auf dem Foto höher als in Wirklichkeit, denke allerdings über weniger geneigten Vorbau nach...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. September 2008)

Es muß halt passen, nicht nur gut aussehen 
Wobei Du bei der Größe und mit dem Riser auch mit einem flacheren Vorbau keine Probleme haben dürftest.


----------



## Blades (29. September 2008)

So hier mal meins.
Mehr ist bei 35â¬ Taschengeld monatlich leider nicht drin.
Abgesehen von der Gabel soziemlich von der Stane (noch)










P.s.: Extra fÃ¼r damonsta mal grÃ¶Ãere Bilder reingesetzt


----------



## damonsta (29. September 2008)

Auch keine besseren Fotos?


----------



## spengleschieber (29. September 2008)

Besser Cube als 3Std Puffbesuch !


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. September 2008)

Wo gibts bei dir n puff welches 35 Eusen für 3 Stunden verlangt ?


----------



## DerandereJan (29. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wo gibts bei dir n puff welches 35 Eusen für 3 Stunden verlangt ?


Dacht ich mir auch grade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (29. September 2008)

Sagte ich irgendwo "grössere Fotos"?


----------



## Blades (29. September 2008)

Nö aber durch die größeren Bilder erkennt man schon definitiv mehr... falls nicht versuch mal dir mal in Indien Augen einpflanzen zu lassen.


----------



## damonsta (29. September 2008)

Ich sehe die beschissenen Bilder noch besser. Für dumme Sprüche bin ich hier schon zuständig, da brauche ich dich nicht zu.


----------



## Blades (29. September 2008)

Man merkts, Arroganz + Nervige dumme Kommentare = Damonsta habs gecheckt.


----------



## damonsta (29. September 2008)

Endlich.


----------



## ICON82 (29. September 2008)

Waschhausernst schrieb:


> Ich würde die Logos übereinander lassen - finde, das sieht sonst zu übertrieben aus...
> 
> Und da ich auch Student bin, erlaube ich mir, meins hier auch mal reinzustellen:
> 
> ...



Sieht das nur so aus oder ist der Zug der VR-Bremse sehr kurz?!


----------



## 1800zx (29. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Und bei Gott ich kenn *Jura Studenten *mit BMW E90 M3 und nagelneuen C-Klassen.



Die sind nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Waschhausernst (30. September 2008)

Wie lang sollte der Zug denn sein? Kann den Lenker in beide Richtungen problemlos um 90° drehen und zu lang ist auch blöd, weil der so schon genug rumflattert... Gabel und Steuerrohr sind halt ziemlich lang - Ideen für ne akuratere Lösung sind willkommen!


----------



## Erick Prydz (30. September 2008)

hier meins !


----------



## Blades (30. September 2008)

Hey wo ist den der Kommentar von damonsta ?
also jetzt enttäuscht er mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (30. September 2008)

Waschhausernst schrieb:


> Wie lang sollte der Zug denn sein? Kann den Lenker in beide Richtungen problemlos um 90° drehen und zu lang ist auch blöd, weil der so schon genug rumflattert... Gabel und Steuerrohr sind halt ziemlich lang - Ideen für ne akuratere Lösung sind willkommen!



Dann kommt es wohl nur auf den Fotos so rüber. Ist mir halt nur sofort aufgefallen. Ich bin ja schwer für "Funk-züge". Aber du könntest den Booster mal schwarz machen. Ist übrigens auch das erste mal, dass ich V-brakes mit Booster sehe, bringt das was?


----------



## theworldburns (30. September 2008)

AngryApe schrieb:


> habs schon öfters gepostet...aber hier noch nicht



ach du scheisse


----------



## damonsta (30. September 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Hey wo ist den der Kommentar von damonsta ?
> also jetzt enttäuscht er mich



Das ist doch ein ordentliches Bild.


----------



## AngryApe (30. September 2008)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ach du scheisse



?!...dem einen gefällts dem anderen nicht


----------



## theworldburns (30. September 2008)

ich weiß nich genau wie du mit dem rad fährst aber einen weg im wald den ich gemeinhin als trail bezeichnen würde kann man damit net fahren oder? das tretlager hängt doch sicher 3cm tiefer als bei nem vergleichbaren rad mit tiefem tretlager, dass die pedale anstoßen kann man ja nun vermeiden indem man an haarigen stellen nicht kurbelt aber das kettenblatt bekommst nicht weiter vom boden weg... eigenwilliges rad, sehr sogar...

so damit das nich nur gespamme wird mein ht vom samstag:


----------



## AngryApe (30. September 2008)

...eigenwillig ja aber nicht sinnfrei


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Oktober 2008)

gabel baut zu kurz,daher tretlager zu niedrig.


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Oktober 2008)

steuerrohr zu steil,lenkung nervös  farbe ist aber cool!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2008)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Dann kommt es wohl nur auf den Fotos so rüber. Ist mir halt nur sofort aufgefallen. Ich bin ja schwer für "Funk-züge". Aber du könntest den Booster mal schwarz machen. Ist übrigens auch das erste mal, dass ich V-brakes mit Booster sehe, bringt das was?



Ja, tut es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschhausernst (1. Oktober 2008)

Hatte vorher ne Manitou Six drann, da hat es auf jeden Fall was gebracht - der Bremspunkt wandert fast nicht mehr bei zunehmender Bremskraft. 
Bei der Marzocchi sind die Canti-Sockel recht lang, weshalb ich von vornherein den Booster dran gelassen hab; die Sockel würden sich mit Sicherheit ebenfalls nach außen biegen.


----------



## ICON82 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also bei meinen V-brakes, die ich vorher dran hatte, da hatte ich damit keine Probleme. Hab das Problem nur bei meinen HS, deswegen hab ich mir jetzt auch diese Booster gekauft. Ich armer Student kann mir ja leider keine Scheibenbremsen leisten. :-(


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Oktober 2008)

Bring hier mal bissl Pep rein


----------



## JDEM (1. Oktober 2008)

So dann poste ich meine Karre hier auch mal, bin ja noch eine gewisse Zeit Student.


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Oktober 2008)

unter diesen Umständen kann man sich doch gerne noch länger mit diesem Thema beschäftigen,nachdem hier wohl jemand das Niveau 
um einen Meilenstein angehoben hat


----------



## ICON82 (2. Oktober 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bring hier mal bissl Pep rein



Sehr schick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (2. Oktober 2008)

Die eggbeater Ti- Pedale sind gerade im Studentenmodus zwingend erforderlich,da man ja ohnehin kein Geld hat; ergo: Geld spielt sowieso
KEINE ROLLE!


----------



## matzest84 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch einmal mein Drahtesel zum Ende der Umbauerei



und der Sattel bleibt trotz Optik dran...


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Oktober 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal mein Drahtesel zum Ende der Umbauerei
> 
> 
> 
> und der Sattel bleibt trotz Optik dran...



*hüstel* 
ich denke nicht
und student bin ich ja auch, deshalb:



gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal mein Drahtesel zum Ende der Umbauerei
> 
> 
> 
> und der Sattel bleibt trotz Optik dran...



WTF! sid 09 mit carbong bruecke? ne alte reba wc bruecke ist das doch net... seeehr seltsam  
und ne calvicula... DAS ging bei mir als studi au net...
sehr nettes rad wobei der sattel natuerlich streitbar ist


----------



## CrashOversteel (2. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eine alte SID WC mit neuen Decals. Keine schlechte Idee. 

Schreib doch mal im Leichtbauorum was zu der FRM Bremse und poste doch dort mal dein Bike.

Ist das eine Schmolke Stütze? 

Aso und GEWICHT?


----------



## matzest84 (2. Oktober 2008)

Nee ist nur die Brücke einer sid wc, das castin ist ein altes 2000er sid race casting. dachte mal baue mir ne leichte Gabel auf um zu gucken was möglich ist. Ins Leichtbauforum werde ich es auch mal vorstellen. mit 6,18kg sollte das möglich sein.
Für die Clavicula habe ich auch ein bisl mehr arbeiten müssen
Ja ist ne Schmolke TLO Stütze mit 110gr


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

stimt, jetzt seh ich es auch... ein fakor!  war von den labels und dem geshavten casting irritiert...
gewicht?
und eben... wie faehrt sich die bremse?

aber... alles auf ultra leicht (und ultra teuer)... da finde ich den vorbau (extralite, oder?) net sooo... f99 oder noch leichter waere passender.


----------



## Sateless (2. Oktober 2008)

---


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

6.18... das ist hart... groesse xxs? das rad gehoert DEFINITIV isn lb forum und auch HIER hin.


----------



## matzest84 (2. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber... alles auf ultra leicht (und ultra teuer)... da finde ich den vorbau (extralite, oder?) net sooo... f99 oder noch leichter waere passender.


da kann ich dir net ganz folgen, der Extralite wiegt doch 86gr und leichter geht glaube ich net, jedenfalls bei Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzest84 (2. Oktober 2008)

An sonsten fährt sich das Radel sehr schnell und die Bremsen verzögern auch gut, sind aber noch nicht richtig eingefahren.
Rahmengröße ist M und ins Leichtbauforum gehts nach dem ein anderer Umwerfer dran ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

matzest84 schrieb:


> da kann ich dir net ganz folgen, der Extralite wiegt doch 86gr und leichter geht glaube ich net, jedenfalls bei Alu



naja... hier ist einer so leicht... aber da steht road. aber wenn er MTB ist und SO leicht hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2008)

@matze: ich hab gerade ein deine bilder reingeschaut... mein lieber schwan... was hast du mit DEM schaltwerk gemacht? das ist ja der hammer...  
zeig das rad mal von der anderen seite.

seeehr krass das ganze!


----------



## matzest84 (2. Oktober 2008)

kein Ding, hätte eh gern einen anderen aus Cfk aber da muss ich noch nen bisl arbeiten


----------



## matzest84 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja mache nachher mal noch eins von der anderen Seite. 
Schaltwerk wurde mit Aluteilen bestückt, eloxiert und dann mit einem CfK Käfig versehen und hat noch leichte Extrabolt bekommen und fertig ist das ganze


----------



## masta2006 (3. Oktober 2008)

Gabel soll i-wann mal Schwarz lackiert werden!


----------



## chri55 (3. Oktober 2008)

hm, brauchst du so einen hohen Lenker? würde deutlich besser aussehen und sportlicher fahren mit gradem/wenig gekröpftem Lenker.


----------



## Waschhausernst (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den Lenker äußerst unatraktiv! ^^


----------



## spengleschieber (3. Oktober 2008)

Hahaha , "AUTOBLÖD"! leser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (3. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> hm, brauchst du so einen hohen Lenker? würde deutlich besser aussehen und sportlicher fahren mit gradem/wenig gekröpftem Lenker.



jap, habe schon einige Lenker gefahren und mit dem fahre ich eigentlich ganz geschmeidig und wendig auch wenns nicht gerade, danach aussieht!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. Oktober 2008)

Mein Schülerbike: Poison Mescalin; ca. 8,8Kg 





Mit den neuen Lrs in Verbindung mit der Notubes-Milch wirklich extrem geil zu fahren


----------



## spengleschieber (4. Oktober 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmh-Müllermilch!


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Oktober 2008)

die neuen Tune-Barends passen nicht.


----------



## promises (5. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> die neuen Tune-Barends passen nicht.



richtig, die sehen an dem Bike aus wie Kot.

die rot/weißen Nokons sind auch etwas übertrieben... und  der Rahmen gleicht einer Littfasssäule.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (5. Oktober 2008)

naja, der Rahmen ist nunmal im Teamdesign und die weißen Anbauteile gefallen MIR richtig gut, finde eig. schon, dass die dazu passen. Die bleiben auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (5. Oktober 2008)

mir gefällts...nur hätt ich eher zu schwarzen oder roten barends gegriffen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (5. Oktober 2008)

Rote Barends hätten sich glaube ich mit dem orange des Rahmens gebissen und schwarze Barends waren mir einfach zu langweilig, die hatte ich ja davor schon dran und hatten finde ich zu wenig Pepp


----------



## spengleschieber (5. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das hier so lese,dann denke ich sofort darüber ,was andere sagen:die weissen barends sind nicht gut-die hätt ich lieber selbst gehabt!;die nokon sind nicht die richtigen,sieht aus wie ne litfaßsäule!-(******** der typ fährt nen rad das cool und auch noch richtig leicht ist!) ......ergo lass Dir keine Märchen erzählen,ist nen super Rad


----------



## promises (5. Oktober 2008)

du hast auch noch nichts von "Geschmäcker sind verschieden" gehört, oder?
wenn ich weiße Barends wollte, wäre ich zu Tune gerannt und hätte sie gekauft - soviel dazu.


----------



## AngryApe (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mir geschworen nie wieder weisse teile ans rad zu schrauben 

@topic...mango könnte auch passen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (5. Oktober 2008)

promises schrieb:


> du hast auch noch nichts von "Geschmäcker sind verschieden" gehört, oder?
> wenn ich weiße Barends wollte, wäre ich zu Tune gerannt und hätte sie gekauft - soviel dazu.



Sehe ich genauso, MIR gefällt der Rahmen mit den weißen Anbauteilen, muss aber nicht jedem gefallen, tuts anscheinend ja auch nicht


----------



## karstb (5. Oktober 2008)

Giant NRS 1
11.4kg fÃ¼r 450â¬ Gesamtpreis. Mit dem Ã¼blichen Leichtbaukram (Reifen, Pedale, SchlÃ¤uche) wÃ¤re ich quasi zum Nulltarif bei 10.x kg, aber dann nicht mehr alpentourentauglich. FÃ¤hrt sich richtig geil, dafÃ¼r dass das Hinterbaukonzept schon 10 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, hier ein kleiner Teil meines Studentenbikes:





Mehr gibts im Album.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Oktober 2008)

@moraa
Mir gefällt Dein Bike total gut.  *unddas obwohl ich sonst nicht auf grüne Bikes stehe


----------



## moraa (9. Oktober 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @moraa
> Mir gefällt Dein Bike total gut.  *unddas obwohl ich sonst nicht auf grüne Bikes stehe



Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (16. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen, ob mein Low-Budget-Bike überhaupt angezeigt wird...?


----------



## Timsen86 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache fährt sach ich immer!!!!



@moraa: Schönes Rad und auch nen geiles Objektiv...darf ich fragen welches es ist?


----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich zeige auch mal einen Schnappschuss. NOCH bin ich ja Student!


----------



## MöveBasti (16. Oktober 2008)

schönes rad optische echt klasse und stimmig
wie sind den die ashima scheiben?


----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2008)

Unauffällig. Gute Bremsleistung, leicht, kein Rubbeln.


----------



## MöveBasti (17. Oktober 2008)

hier ist mal meins ist zwar noch im umbau aber solangsam wirds 10,25kg im moment und fertig 9,2kg


----------



## Cubeflizer (17. Oktober 2008)

schickes REACTION (fahre ja selber eins nur meins ist etwas schwerer)
aber wenn du schon so sagst fertig 9,2 kg kannst du ja auch kurz sagen was noch kommt  

Cubeflizer


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Oktober 2008)

Klingt etwas polemisch, ist aber nicht so gemeint: Das Geld, das Du benutzt, um hier 1kg abzuspecken, würde ich lieber nutzen, um einen größeren Rahmen zu kaufen, der Deiner Körpergröße angemessen ist.

Ansonsten gefällt es mir aber, sinnvolle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## MöveBasti (17. Oktober 2008)

also es kommt noch ein neuer laufradsatz dran(1400gr) das spart schon mal 520gr ,dann noch kcnc spanner 100gr ersparnis ,leichteschläuche 120gr ,schwalbe rocket ron 180gr ,sattelklemme 30gr weniger , x0 kassette wieder 30gr ,ashima bremsscheiben 40gr ,titanschrauben 20gr ,alu schrauben für die kurbel -10gr.das macht 1050gr ersparnis.nächstes jahr hol ich wahrscheinlich auch noch einen anderen rahmen hab einen no saint luzifer ins auge gefast der spart trotz 2 zoll mehr rahmengröße uber 150gr.das rad wirkt in echt auch nicht so klein und die sattelüberhöhung beträgt überschaubare 7cm

gruß Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. Oktober 2008)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> also es kommt noch ein neuer laufradsatz dran(1400gr) das spart schon mal 520gr ,dann noch kcnc spanner 100gr ersparnis ,leichteschläuche 120gr ,schwalbe rocket ron 180gr ,sattelklemme 30gr weniger , x0 kassette wieder 30gr ,ashima bremsscheiben 40gr ,titanschrauben 20gr ,alu schrauben für die kurbel -10gr.das macht 1050gr ersparnis.nächstes jahr hol ich wahrscheinlich auch noch einen anderen rahmen hab einen no saint luzifer ins auge gefast der spart trotz 2 zoll mehr rahmengröße uber 150gr.das rad wirkt in echt auch nicht so klein und die sattelüberhöhung beträgt überschaubare 7cm
> 
> gruß Basti



x0 Kassette?
Die XT ist doch noch mal leichter?
die Sattelstütze sieht aus, als würde sie gleich abbrechen....
die ist doch bestimmt schon unter der min.-einstecktiefe?


----------



## MöveBasti (17. Oktober 2008)

die xt kassette hat nur eine niedriegere werksangabe liegt aber nachgewogen bei über 300gr und x0 bei 270gr die stütz kann man noch 3cm herausziehen bis sie an der markierung ist

gruß basti


----------



## kona86 (17. Oktober 2008)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> die xt kassette hat nur eine niedriegere werksangabe liegt aber nachgewogen bei über 300gr und x0 bei 270gr die stütz kann man noch 3cm herausziehen bis sie an der markierung ist
> 
> gruß basti



Aktuelle XT:


----------



## Markus996 (17. Oktober 2008)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> die xt kassette hat nur eine niedriegere werksangabe liegt aber nachgewogen bei über 300gr


Eine XT-Kassette wiegt um die 260g und nicht über 300g.

Ich würde, wie hier bereits empfohlen wurde, ebenfalls eher in einen größeren Rahmen investieren.

Edit: da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Cubeflizer (17. Oktober 2008)

wäre vllt interessant welche du meinst die 11-32 wiegt soviel wie ab werk angegeben
die 11-34 (oder 12-34 bin mir da grade nicht sicher) wiegt hingegen um die 300g 

Cubeflizer

gut eindeutig zu langsam


----------



## MöveBasti (17. Oktober 2008)

11-32 aber wenn die xt wirklich leichter ist dann werde ich die wohl behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (17. Oktober 2008)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> 11-32 aber wenn die xt wirklich leichter ist dann werde ich die wohl behalten



Oder wenn dir die Übersetzung reicht, mach auf die neuen Laufräder eine Dura Ace, damit kommst du auf 175g (12-25).Weiß nicht was dein Lenker wiegt, aber da gehn mit WCS (133g) oder Syntace vielleicht auch noch 20-30g weg.


----------



## cc1 (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal ganz allgemein: Ist schon krass, was da z.T. für Bikes vorgezeigt werden... 
Ich bin ja auch Student und habe einen ansehlichen Fuhrpark, aber ich habe auch schon eine Erstausbildung abgeschlossen und verdiene entsprechend besser (Arbeitspensum nie unter 50% bisher)... Und auch bei mir ist das alles sehr knapp.
Wenn ich hier dann Gymnasiasten mit 4000 Euro-Bikes posen seh...
Da könnte der Threadtitel dann auch heissen: "Ich bin ein verwöhnter Bengel und steh dazu" (oder so...)


----------



## MöveBasti (18. Oktober 2008)

wär echt ne idee mit der dura-ace kassette denn der neue satz kommt sowiso meistens fast nur für die rennen drauf und da sollte die übersetztung eigentlich kein problem sein.der lenker wiegt 149gr nachgewogen denn hab ich geholt weil er ziemlich günstig war


----------



## moraa (18. Oktober 2008)

cc1 schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein: Ist schon krass, was da z.T. für Bikes vorgezeigt werden...
> Ich bin ja auch Student und habe einen ansehlichen Fuhrpark, aber ich habe auch schon eine Erstausbildung abgeschlossen und verdiene entsprechend besser (Arbeitspensum nie unter 50% bisher)... Und auch bei mir ist das alles sehr knapp.
> Wenn ich hier dann Gymnasiasten mit 4000 Euro-Bikes posen seh...
> Da könnte der Threadtitel dann auch heissen: "Ich bin ein verwöhnter Bengel und steh dazu" (oder so...)



Naja, wenn man vorher eine Lehre gemacht hat, vielleicht in dem Beruf gearbeitet und alles sparen konnte weil man daheim beim Mama wohnt, dann kann man sich auch als Student ein teures Rad leisten. Wenn du dann neben dem Studium noch arbeitest, keine Ausgaben für Wohnung, Lebensmittel, Auto... hast, wo ist das Problem?

Allerdings sind diese Fälle wahrscheinlich in der Unterzahl. Einigen arbeiten vielleicht im Bikeshop, da gibts die Teile dann um einiges billiger, andere kaufen vorwiegend gebraucht und andere überlegen sich eben statt wie die Kommilitonen täglich ein/zwei Päckchen zu rauchen das Geld in ein Rad zu stecken. 

Bei manchen herrscht vielleicht auch eine, für mich nicht so ganz nachvollziehbare Ausgabementalität vor: Alles was aufs Konto kommt muss ins Rad, keine Vorsorgen, kein Sparen,...muss jeder selbst wissen.

Auch wenn ich (noch) Student bin, so sieht man an meinem Rad, dass ich in keine der Schubladen passe. Bin wohl eher ein untypischer Vertreter dieser Gattung.


----------



## moraa (18. Oktober 2008)

MöveBasti schrieb:


> wär echt ne idee mit der dura-ace kassette denn der neue satz kommt sowiso meistens fast nur für die rennen drauf und da sollte die übersetztung eigentlich kein problem sein.der lenker wiegt 149gr nachgewogen denn hab ich geholt weil er ziemlich günstig war



So in etwa hab ich das mit der Kassette gedacht. Wenns um die letzten Gramm geht setz den Lenker in den bikemarkt oder in die bucht und besorge dir einen WCS (billiger) oder Syntace (teurer). Oder was aus Plastik, dann kommst du noch mal ein paar Gramm runter. Meiner (WCS ALU) hat 133g und damals 39 gekostet. Gebraucht gehts aber auch billiger.


----------



## MöveBasti (18. Oktober 2008)

zuerst hat mal der lrs vorrang und werd ich mich um denn lenker und die anderen kleinteile kümmern

gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch gerade mal ein wenig Lust auf Exhibitionismus:





Peace


----------



## damonsta (18. Oktober 2008)

Schön, da noch eine weisse Gabel rein... Dann super! 

PS: Sicher mit den Bremshebeln?


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade mal ein wenig Lust auf Exhibitionismus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fett
Schön wuchtig das ganze. Dann noch ein paar gescheite Reifen drauf und dann isses perfekt
gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Lorbeeren.



> Schön, da noch eine weisse Gabel rein... Dann super!
> 
> PS: Sicher mit den Bremshebeln?



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich steh gar net so auf den Weiß Einheitslook. Aber "stimmiger" wärs wohl. Hey, aber es ist ein Studentenbike und die Gabel war halt da  .
Das Bild war von der ersten Ausfahrt nach dem Aufbau, sprich die Bremshebel sind schon korrigiert.



> Dann noch ein paar gescheite Reifen drauf und dann isses perfekt



Inzwischen sind studentengemäß IRC Mythos drauf. Werden wohl viele auch nicht als "gescheit" bezeichnen, aber ich find die toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (18. Oktober 2008)

hier nochmal mein cube also ganz so klein wie auf dem anderen bild ist der rahmen auch wieder nicht;-)


----------



## Mister P. (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Ben1000: Sehr schönes Bike hast du da!
Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen?

Gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke schön. Der Rahmen wiegt gewogene 1643 gr., inklusive PZ Racing Steuersatz. Dieser hat laut Werksangabe 85 gr., somit dürfte der Rahmen 1558 gr. haben. Hier (Bikebude 24) wird er mit 1540 gr. in 19" angegeben. Stimmt also ziemlich mit den Herstellerangaben überein.


----------



## dawncore (27. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man vorher eine Lehre gemacht hat, vielleicht in dem Beruf gearbeitet und alles sparen konnte weil man daheim beim Mama wohnt, dann kann man sich auch als Student ein teures Rad leisten. Wenn du dann neben dem Studium noch arbeitest, keine Ausgaben für Wohnung, Lebensmittel, Auto... hast, wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Allerdings sind diese Fälle wahrscheinlich in der Unterzahl. Einigen arbeiten vielleicht im Bikeshop, da gibts die Teile dann um einiges billiger, andere kaufen vorwiegend gebraucht und andere überlegen sich eben statt wie die Kommilitonen täglich ein/zwei Päckchen zu rauchen das Geld in ein Rad zu stecken.
> 
> ...




also mich verwundert es teilweise auch, was für Lamborghinis teilweise im Studentenalter aufgefahren werden. Es gibt wohl Leute, meist Schüler, die ihre fette DH-Maschine zu Weihnachten bekommen, ebend von Papa oder Mama hinten rein (sorry ), aber wie man mit einem normalen Job aus eigener Tasche, während man studiert (!), beispielsweise ein Helius fahren kann, und dazu Wohnung blecht, vll. ein Auto fährt, Urlaub usw. macht, enzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Such dir halt einen Job in dem du nicht ausgebeutet wirst.


----------



## dawncore (27. Oktober 2008)

ich liebe dich, deine präzise Kürze mit Würze ist einzigartig.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Oktober 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> also mich verwundert es teilweise auch, was für Lamborghinis teilweise im Studentenalter aufgefahren werden. Es gibt wohl Leute, meist Schüler, die ihre fette DH-Maschine zu Weihnachten bekommen, ebend von Papa oder Mama hinten rein (sorry ), aber wie man mit einem normalen Job aus eigener Tasche, während man studiert (!), beispielsweise ein Helius fahren kann, und dazu Wohnung blecht, vll. ein Auto fährt, Urlaub usw. macht, enzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



sponsored bei bundesamt für ausbildungsförderung!

die nachzahlungen sind immer toll 

und naja meine bude kostet mich 150 im monat und ein bier 1.60 in der kneipe


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Such dir halt einen Job in dem du nicht ausgebeutet wirst.



Auch wenn das Thema jetzt zum gefühlt 7000. Mal kommt...
Recht hast Du immer noch...
Wer die Backen hoch bekommt und was gescheites sucht sollte es auch ohne Familiensponsoring schaffen. Auto, Wohnung und Bike gingen dank gutem Job während des Studiums locker. Urlaub eher selten, das hatte aber vor allem zeitliche Gründe


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (27. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich zeige auch mal einen Schnappschuss. NOCH bin ich ja Student!



haha geil  jetzt weiß ich auch was du mit "ich muss hamstern" meinst


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Während meine Kumpels ihr schwerverdientes Geld in irgendwelche Aktien gepumpt haben (den Ausgang der Geschichte kennt man) habe ich lieber Klassiker gekauft. Fast schon Oldtimer! Gold aus Alu! Und so weiter, ne.


----------



## John Rico (27. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema jetzt zum gefühlt 7000. Mal kommt...
> Recht hast Du immer noch...
> Wer die Backen hoch bekommt und was gescheites sucht sollte es auch ohne Familiensponsoring schaffen. Auto, Wohnung und Bike gingen dank gutem Job während des Studiums locker. Urlaub eher selten, das hatte aber vor allem zeitliche Gründe



Auch wenn's etwas OT wird, würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, was ihr für nen Job (ge)macht (habt). Die meisten werden denke ich um die 10  die Stunde verdienen. Und ich kenne keinen, der sich damit bei einem einigermaßen aktiven Studium Wohnung, Auto und ein oder mehrere teure Bikes locker leisten kann.


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Aussendienst.


----------



## promises (27. Oktober 2008)

Einzelkind.
und wehe jemand behauptet ich würde arbeiten!


----------



## John Rico (28. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Aussendienst.



Kann man als Staubsaugervertreter heutzutage noch so viel verdienen? 


Ernsthaft, ich dachte, du arbeitest im Bikeladen. Könntest du deinen Außendienst etwas konkretisieren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (28. Oktober 2008)

Per PN gerne. Im Forum-lieber nicht.


----------



## Affekopp (28. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema jetzt zum gefÃ¼hlt 7000. Mal kommt...
> Recht hast Du immer noch...
> Wer die Backen hoch bekommt und was gescheites sucht sollte es auch ohne Familiensponsoring schaffen. Auto, Wohnung und Bike gingen dank gutem Job wÃ¤hrend des Studiums locker. Urlaub eher selten, das hatte aber vor allem zeitliche GrÃ¼nde





damonsta schrieb:


> Dito.



Also euren Job mÃ¶chte ich auch mal haben. 

Eine Berufung wÃ¼rde ich es eher nennen. In der man genug Zeit hat, von Morgens bis Abends in Internetforen rumzudiskutieren 
Seit Ihr vielleicht in einem Meinungsforschungsinstitut tÃ¤tig  oder arbeitet Ihr jede Nacht an der Tankstelle - kann mir vorstellen, dass man dort auch genug verdient 

Na ja werÂ´s glaubt wird selig...
Lebt ruhig weiter in eurer âMÃ¶chtegernâ autarken Illusion


----------



## promises (28. Oktober 2008)

oh, ein Neider auf unseren Wohlstand!


----------



## chri55 (28. Oktober 2008)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Lebt ruhig weiter in eurer Möchtegern autarken Illusion



ach, und die Bikes sind auch Illusion?


----------



## CSB (28. Oktober 2008)

Auto, Bike, Wohnung, Urlaub, (Party) NUR mit Nebenjob zu bezahlen und trotzdem noch das Studium schaffen???

Das halte ich trotz Bafög für äußerst schwierig!

Was studiert ihr eigentlich? Kunst? Philosophie? BWL?

Wenn ich die Zeit hätte 20 Stunden die Woche zu arbeiten und bei dem Verdienst trotzdem noch Bafög kriegen würde dann wär das was anderes!
Leider sieht meine Realität etwas anders aus....



.


----------



## matsch (28. Oktober 2008)

> Auto, Bike, Wohnung, Urlaub, (Party) NUR mit Nebenjob zu bezahlen und trotzdem noch das Studium schaffen???



Denke ich aber auch. Wartet nur bis euch die Arbeitswelt einholt 
Und irgendwie schade, wenn man sich nur noch übers Rad oder Auto usw. definiert! Geht lieber mal radeln...


----------



## Affekopp (28. Oktober 2008)

promises schrieb:


> oh, ein Neider auf unseren Wohlstand!



Hat nichts mit Neider zu tun. 

Man kann sich auch einfach eingestehen, dass ohne die elterliche Unterstützung, der Wohlstand, 
den die meisten in diesem Unterforum geniesen, nicht finanzierbar wäre. 

Für einige, wenige mögen meine Beschuldigungen vielleicht nicht zutreffen. 

Aber machen wir uns nichts vor. Für einen Großteil sind Bikes, in der Größenordnung wie sie hier vorgestellt werden 
(zumindestens während der Schul -oder Studentenzeit) nicht bezahlbar `PUNKT UND AUS`


----------



## Fischidh (28. Oktober 2008)

Edit - falsche Abteilung!


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich verrate euch das Geheimnis-Prostitution.


----------



## kona86 (28. Oktober 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich verrate euch das Geheimnis-Prostitution.



Genau - Call Boy!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (28. Oktober 2008)

du lässt andere mit deinem Scale allein in den Wald? Was verlangst du?


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Auto, Bike, Wohnung, Urlaub, (Party) NUR mit Nebenjob zu bezahlen und trotzdem noch das Studium schaffen???
> 
> Das halte ich trotz BafÃ¶g fÃ¼r Ã¤uÃerst schwierig!
> 
> ...



Bei mir ganz genauso. Und BafÃ¶g fÃ¼rs Bike, irgendwie Zweckentfremdet.

Ich kenne aber Personen, die schon studiert haben als ich noch Abi gemacht habe und die auch noch in einigen Jahren studieren werden. Mittlerweile gibts dann kein bafÃ¶g mehr, die tollen Unterrichtsgarantie-Plus-Jobs in Hessen sind mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so oft verfÃ¼gbar, aber richtig arbeiten gehen kommt bei manchem auch nicht in Frage; und fertig studieren auch nicht so wirklich. Mir persÃ¶nlich wÃ¤re es aber ziemlich peinlich mit Mitte 20 den Eltern auf der Tasche zu liegen und das Geld dann auch noch fÃ¼rs Hobby auszugeben. Sieht aber natÃ¼rlich nicht jeder so.

Und mal nebenbei: Die wenigsten die aktiv radfahren treiben sich in groÃem Umfang in Foren rum. Einige wenige haben beim Hobby Radln den Schwerpunkt auf Umbauten, Tunen gelegt und ein GroÃteil von denen zeigen hier ihre RÃ¤der. 
Manche zeigen ihre Serien-Cubes, Radons, Canyons, Red-Bulls vielleicht aus dem Grund nicht, weil sie hier sonst von Style-Pimp-PÃ¤psten abgekanzelt werden. Daher kommt leicht der Eindruck auf Studenten fahren im Durchschnitt ein 4000â¬-Rad. 

An meiner Uni kenne ich komischerweise auch nur Leute mit "normalen" Bikes. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Fahrer teurer RÃ¤der immer arbeiten und daher nicht an der Uni zu sehen sind. Oder die schlafen eben lÃ¤nger, weil der Studienfortschritt nicht so wichtig ist: Eltern bezahlens ja.



HypnoKrÃ¶te schrieb:


> Ich verrate euch das Geheimnis-Prostitution.



Eigene Erfahrung macht dich sehr glaubwÃ¼rdig.


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Oktober 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Auto, Bike, Wohnung, Urlaub, (Party) NUR mit Nebenjob zu bezahlen und trotzdem noch das Studium schaffen???
> 
> Das halte ich trotz Bafög für äußerst schwierig!
> 
> ...



Ich studiere gar nicht mehr.
Bin schon fertig und war BWL.
In den wirtschaftlichen Bereichen, Informatik, etc. kriegt man auch als Student super Jobs, die richtig Geld bringen.
Wenn hier einige Ethik, Nordkoreanische Politik  oder anderen Krams studieren mit dem man hinterher nichts anfangen kann oder schlichtweg keinen Bock auf Arbeit haben sollten diese eher mal selber in den Spiegel schauen statt andere anzupflaumen, die sich vom hart erarbeiteten Geld mal was geleistet haben.
Ich hab damals größtenteils in Dortmund studiert, in einer großen Werbeagentur gearbeitet und hab sowohl Studium als auch Arbeit und Hobbys gut über die Bühne bekommen - ohne Bafög.
Einziges Gegenargument für mich wäre der Studienort. Hätte ich damals schon in München gewohnt hätte ich mich bei den Mietpreisen wohl auch eingeschränkt.


----------



## Affekopp (28. Oktober 2008)

@moraa

Richtig


----------



## CSB (28. Oktober 2008)

> Bin schon fertig und war BWL.



Ich will deinen Studiengang bzw. deinen Beruf ja gar nicht schlecht machen...
dir ist aber schon bewusst dass es Studiengänge gibt die um einiges arbeitsintensiver sind als beispielsweise BWL.
Gerade die relativ neuen Bachelor Studiengänge verlangen von den Studenten viel mehr "Hausarbeit" ab als es früher der Fall war...da wird gesiebt dass es kracht!
Bsp: In meinem ersten Semester lag die Durchfallquote in Physik 1 bei 85%, die bei Mathe 1 bei 75%....woran kann das wohl liegen? Weil 85% nicht auf Physik gelernt haben?...wohl kaum!

Wer da noch Zeit und Geld findet sich ein geiles bike aufzubauen und es zu fahren hat entweder sehr viel Geld oder sehr viel Hirnschmalz!!!

Übrigens: Wer zum ZWEITEN mal durchfällt muss einen Härteantrag stellen.
wer den nicht durchkriegt wird exmatrikuliert! Sowas wie Freiversuche gibt's schon lange nicht mehr!.....brave new world!




.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Oktober 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wer zum ZWEITEN mal durchfällt muss einen Härteantrag stellen.
> wer den nicht durchkriegt wird exmatrikuliert! Sowas wie Freiversuche gibt's schon lange nicht mehr!.....brave new world!


schön dass du den jungs hier endlich mal das studium erklärst. Da können die endlich mal was lernen 






Natürlich NICHT!
schwachsinnige diskussion!
die einen habens halt, die anderen nicht. fertig!

(ich habs beispielsweise auch nicht, bin extrem neidisch auf richtig geile räder, gestehe mir den neid aber ganz klar ein! da gibts für mich keinen grund irgendwelche weltfremden neidtiraden in seltsame argumente zu verstricken....)


----------



## promises (28. Oktober 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> die einen habens halt, die anderen nicht. fertig!



richtig.

soll ich mich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, weil sie mir mein Studium finanzieren? 
und das ich Fahrräder im Wert von nem Kleinwagen habe macht mich auch zu einem faulen Menschen?

Ansichtssache. ich freue mich wenn ich neben dem Studium noch lang schlafen kann und noch genug Zeit für den Sport habe.

Moralische Werte hin und her, und nun dürft ihr den Post zerpflücken und euch sonst wo reinsteigern


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Ich will deinen Studiengang bzw. deinen Beruf ja gar nicht schlecht machen...
> dir ist aber schon bewusst dass es Studiengänge gibt die um einiges arbeitsintensiver sind als beispielsweise BWL.



Du kannst weder BWL-Studiengänge noch andere verallgemeinern. Unterschiede bestehen zum einen hinsichtlich der Studienform (Uni-Diplom, FH-Diplom, Uni-Bachelor, FH-Bachelor, Master-Studiengänge), der Studienordnung als auch in der Wahl der Vertiefungsfächer an einer Uni. 

Beispiel: Diplom Studiengang Uni Ffm (weiß nicht ob ich da auf neuestem Stand bin): 2 Tiefenfächer, keine mündlichen Prüfungen. Diplom an JLU: 3 Tiefenfächer, jeweils eine mündliche Prüfung. Allein dieser relativ kleine Unterschied bedeutet, dass du an der JLU im Hauptstudium unter Umständen in drei aufeinanderfolgenden vorlesungsfreien Zeiten am Lernen für die Mündlichen bist und/oder eine oder mehrer Seminararbeiten (20 Seiten wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung, 1stündige Präsentation) vorbereiten musst. Auch wenn man konsequent arbeitet und einiges auf dem Kasten hat braucht man für die Seminarvorbereitung mindestens 4 Wochen. Menschen wie ich brauchen da noch etwas länger --> Arbeiten, Praktika in den Semesterferien (wenn in den ersten drei Wochen auch noch bis zu 8 Klausuren geschrieben werden)??? 
Diese Arbeiten fallen im genannten Studiengang an der Uni Ffm nicht an. Daher ist eine Pauschalierung nicht wirklich sinnvoll. 



> Gerade die relativ neuen Bachelor Studiengänge verlangen von den Studenten viel mehr "Hausarbeit" ab als es früher der Fall war...da wird gesiebt dass es kracht!
> Bsp: In meinem ersten Semester lag die Durchfallquote in Physik 1 bei 85%, die bei Mathe 1 bei 75%....woran kann das wohl liegen? Weil 85% nicht auf Physik gelernt haben?...wohl kaum!



Tja, Mathe I und II und Statistik I, II und III gabs auch in meinem BWL Studium. Und glaub nicht, dass die Quoten da anders sind. Dazu kommen noch abhängig vom Prof. hohe Durchfallquoten v.a. in den volkswirtschaftlichen Grundlagenfächern wie Mikroökonomie und Wirtschaftspolitik I (1. Termin in der ersten Woche der Semesterferien: 80%, Nachschreibearbeit am Ende der Semesterferien: 40%). Dazu kommt dass die Klausuren bis auf Ausnahmen nur einmal jährlich (nicht jedes Semester) angeboten werden, d.h. wenn man Pech hat gibts das Vordiplom erst im 6. oder 8. Semester. Wenn das Vordiplom aber Voraussetzung für den Besuch von Veranstaltungen im Hauptstudium ist: Pech gehabt.

In einer der ersten Veranstaltungen im ersten Semster (Einführung in die Volkswirtschaftslehre) hat der Prof. (alte Schule mit Einstecktuch) gesagt: "Schauen Sie nach links und schauen Sie nach rechts. Diese beiden Kommilitonen werden sie nach dem Grundstudium nicht mehr sehen." Statistisch gesehn hat er mehr als Recht gehabt.



> Wer da noch Zeit und Geld findet sich ein geiles bike aufzubauen und es zu fahren hat entweder sehr viel Geld oder sehr viel Hirnschmalz!!!
> 
> Übrigens: Wer zum ZWEITEN mal durchfällt muss einen Härteantrag stellen.
> wer den nicht durchkriegt wird exmatrikuliert! Sowas wie Freiversuche gibt's schon lange nicht mehr!.....brave new world!
> .



Ist bei uns nicht anders, Freiversuch gibt es Einen. Für Eine Prüfung im Ersten Semster.

Ich persönlich finde die neuen Prüfungsordnungen übrigens im Großen und Ganzen nicht schlecht. Es gibt viel zu viele Studenten, da ist das leistungsabhängige Sieben doch nur gerecht. Wer im 14. Semester ohne das ein Ende abzusehen ist studiert, dem ist auch nicht mit Freiversuchen zu helfen.

Ach so, weil mal wieder der Neidvorwurf kam: Nein, bin ich nicht. Ich weiß, dass ich mir auch ein teureres Rad leisten könnte, habe aber noch andere Hobbies und andere Prioritäten. 
Ich denke man sollte sich auch seine Gedanken über das Thema machen können, ohne dass sofort der Vorwurf des Ausdrucks von Neid auf eleganterem Weg ausgesprochen werden muss.

So, jetzt könnte mal wieder jemand ein Bild zeigen, denn auch wenn das nicht im Titel explizit erwähnt wird, denke ich das der vorrangige Zweck des Threads das Vorstellen, Zeigen und Kritisieren von Schüler- und Studentenrädern ist. Von mir kommen dann im Dezember die letzten Studentenbikebilder.


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

promises schrieb:


> richtig.
> 
> soll ich mich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, weil sie mir mein Studium finanzieren?
> und das ich Fahrräder im Wert von nem Kleinwagen habe macht mich auch zu einem faulen Menschen?
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasitismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (28. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasitismus



Nun bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Dass die Eltern die Ausbildung bezahlen (oder der Staat) ist doch bei 95% der Deutschen so. Andere Länder kenne ich nicht.


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Nun bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Dass die Eltern die Ausbildung bezahlen (oder der Staat) ist doch bei 95% der Deutschen so. Andere Länder kenne ich nicht.



Ob die 95% stimmen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vor Kurzem war eine Veröffentlichung darüber im Spiegel oder der FAZ, finde ich aber auf die Schnelle nicht. 

Ist aber auch egal, mir ging es bei meiner Antwort auch nicht um die Studienfinanzierung, sondern um die Fahrrad- und die Langschlaffinanzierung.


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Oktober 2008)

Hey Jungs ist doch bums wer sein Leben/Hobby/Studium wie bezahlt erfreuen wir uns an den Bikes. Alles andere ist Spekulation und jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## gtbiker (28. Oktober 2008)




----------



## racejo (28. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasitismus



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalsozialismus#.E2.80.9EMein_Kampf.E2.80.9C


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalsozialismus#.E2.80.9EMein_Kampf.E2.80.9C



Interessante Konstruktion: 
Weil Hitler in seinem Buch Juden als Schmarotzer und Parasiten bezeichnet hat sind diese Begriffe nun nicht mehr davon losgelöst zu verwenden? 

Oder möchtest du mir damit eine Nähe zum Nationalsozialismus unterstellen? Damit wäre ich an deiner Stelle sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (28. Oktober 2008)

Oh mann leute -.-

Ich bezahle mein Studium selbst. Und meine Hobbies auch. Klar wirds manchmal etwas eng, aber bis jetzt haben meine Frau und ich alle Probleme gemeistert. 

Und damit dieser Thread ned zu einem Laberthread entartet, hier mal mein STUDENTENBIKE:







(und ja, Fotografie ist auch eines meiner Hobbies *g*)


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Oh mann leute -.-
> 
> Ich bezahle mein Studium selbst. Und meine Hobbies auch. Klar wirds manchmal etwas eng, aber bis jetzt haben meine Frau und ich alle Probleme gemeistert.
> 
> Und damit dieser Thread ned zu einem Laberthread entartet, hier mal mein STUDENTENBIKE:



Schönes, verdrecktes Rad! So muss das sein.



> (und ja, Fotografie ist auch eines meiner Hobbies *g*)



Flickr? Tbird´s gibts da mehrere. Passen tut auf den ersten Blick keiner.


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Oktober 2008)

Aufm Hochsträss  ? Demnächst fahre ich wieder mit.


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde die Diskussion gerne abschliessen. Die geht schon zum zigsten Mal los. Wie gesagt, es tut mir für jeden leid der sich während des Studiums ausbeuten lässt/ lassen muss. Bei mir und einigen anderen ist dies nicht der Fall. Muss ich mich jetzt dafür schämen?

Boris, der vor einer Stunde aus der Bib zurückgekommen ist.


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Oktober 2008)

Auch net schlecht, in der BIB war ich lange nicht mehr. Naja, ich komm grad vom LKW fahren. Und ich hasse BMWs mit holländischem Kennzeichen, die LKWs im Überholverbot ausbremsen.


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2008)

Da würde ich einfach mal den Impuls anwenden!


----------



## moraa (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ja, die Höllander... War den wenigstens ein Wohnmobil an dem BMW angehängt? 
Sonst wars kein echter. Holländer meine ich.


----------



## tbird (29. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Flickr? Tbird´s gibts da mehrere. Passen tut auf den ersten Blick keiner.



ne, flickr bin ich nicht ... noch nicht ... sollt ich wohl ma 





HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Aufm Hochsträss  ? Demnächst fahre ich wieder mit.



nöp is ned aufm hochsträss ... issn bissl weiter weg  oberhalb arnegg richtung dornstadt ... da irgendwo in der nähe beim sportplatz


----------



## lens83 (29. Oktober 2008)

promises schrieb:


> richtig.
> 
> soll ich mich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, weil sie mir mein Studium finanzieren?
> und das ich Fahrräder im Wert von nem Kleinwagen habe macht mich auch zu einem faulen Menschen?
> ...



find ich gut wenn man offen und ehrlich zugibt, dass man ein mamasöhnchen ist.


----------



## promises (29. Oktober 2008)

kann ich mit leben 







jeder muss mit seinen Lastern leben können, nicht wahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (29. Oktober 2008)

oh mann leute ... is das hier n "dummlaber-thread" oder ein "eure schüler + studentenbikes - thread" ?!

BITTE KOMMT MAL BTT!!!!!


----------



## lens83 (29. Oktober 2008)

promises schrieb:


> kann ich mit leben
> 
> 
> 
> jeder muss mit seinen Lastern leben können, nicht wahr?



ja 

ich habs noch grad so im griff.


----------



## benne1989 (29. Oktober 2008)

Da ich als Schüler außer Party keine Ausgaben hab, aber trotzdem n guten Nebenjob kann ich dieses Bike wohl ohne schlechtes Gewissen reinstellen


----------



## moraa (29. Oktober 2008)

Ist das noch ein XC-Bike? Wenn, dann aber bitte noch mal von der anderen Seite einstellen.


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2008)

Ist es ein Rocky? Ein Speci? Ah, Giant. Egal, sehen mittlerweile eh alle gleich aus.


----------



## moraa (29. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist es ein Rocky? Ein Speci? Ah, Giant. Egal, sehen mittlerweile eh alle gleich aus.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch. Ich hab zuerst ein Stumpi gesehen.


----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Den Gedanken habe ich öfters. Ist nicht mal so dass ich es hässlich finde. Diese Ähnlichkeit ist einfach zu dominant. Reicht ja dass alle HT mittlerweile gleich aussehen.


----------



## moraa (30. Oktober 2008)

Kommen wahrscheinlich fast alle aus den gleichen Backöfen, bzw. Schweißhütten. Ist doch das gleiche mit den Farben. Seit einigen Jahren ist alles schwarz, dieses Jahr viel weiß und irgendwann sind wieder alle bunt. Gibt nur wenige die sich den Trends entziehen.


----------



## tho.mas (30. Oktober 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Giant Trance X.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist es wohl auch. Aber darum gings ja nicht.


----------



## benne1989 (30. Oktober 2008)

Mein Trikot ist rot. Das muss als Farbklecks reichen


----------



## Triturbo (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Giant gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Johann3s (30. Oktober 2008)

haibike scream rc, xt ausstattung... ist mein erstes richtiges fahrrad..


----------



## moraa (30. Oktober 2008)

Wär schön, wenn man außer den Pedalen noch was erkennen könnte.
Interessante Bilder auf deiner Homepage, du kannst das demnach auch besser. Wusste gar nicht was man mit einem Rad so anstellen kann...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (31. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist es ein Rocky? Ein Speci? Ah, Giant. Egal, sehen mittlerweile eh alle gleich aus.



Stimmt.

Dabei ist Scott aber in Deiner Auflistung nicht zu vergessen, oder?!  *na ja, schöne, alte Rocky Mountains sind davon ausgenommen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Genius sehen doch ganz anders aus...


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (31. Oktober 2008)

@benne: schick!


----------



## Johann3s (1. November 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Wär schön, wenn man außer den Pedalen noch was erkennen könnte.
> Interessante Bilder auf deiner Homepage, du kannst das demnach auch besser. Wusste gar nicht was man mit einem Rad so anstellen kann...



Hab heute nochmal n Bild gemacht - hoff das ist besser. Cool, dass du meine hp besucht hast... freut mich.


----------



## moraa (1. November 2008)

Johann3s schrieb:


> Hab heute nochmal n Bild gemacht - hoff das ist besser. Cool, dass du meine hp besucht hast... freut mich.



Noch steigerungsfähig, aber besser!


----------



## damonsta (2. November 2008)

Das Bike hat mit CC nix zu tun. Und das Bild...


----------



## moraa (2. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Bike hat mit CC nix zu tun. Und das Bild...



Nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das Giant.


----------



## damonsta (4. November 2008)

Sowas sieht/sah man bei Marathons öfters mal. Aber generell hast du Recht.


----------



## moraa (4. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sowas sieht/sah man bei Marathons öfters mal. Aber generell hast du Recht.



Man sieht vieles...


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2008)

So, da will ich doch auch mal mein school-bike zeigen. ^^ ich weiß, ihr werdet mich dafür schlagen. xD

Es ist aber noch ganz am Anfang seines neuaufbaus. Dieses Wochenende ist erstmal das XT Shadow rangekommen und die SLX Trigger ... zu Weihnachte kommt wohl die SLX Kurbel mit XT Umwerfer und dann werden neue Laufräder (XT Nabe + Mavix 719) gekauft, Syntace F139 Vorbau und neuer Flatbar zudem noch hinten ne HS 33 und vorne ne Scheibe (Avid Elixir CR / Shimano XT) und dazu noch eine ordentliche Magura-Gabel. Der Rahmen wird gefahren, bis er nachgibt oder ich Geld für einen neuen habe. =)


----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2008)

für das geld, was du vorhast, jetzt noch in das ding zu investieren, kannste dir für billiger n komplettes und besseres radl zusammenschustern. spar die knete zusammen und kauf nich alles so tröpfchenweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. November 2008)

lass mich doch ! ich bin aber kein wirklich gutes Sparer und mache das liebe so für mich und außerdem ist der Rahmen für mich ganz nett - klar, er ist nicht der leichteste usw. aber für den anfang reicht er außerdem muss man auch mal sachen machen, die einen einfch nur glücklich machen ohne einen wirklichen sinn dahinter ´zu haben ! ^^


----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2008)

ja na mach was du möchtest - war ja nur n gutgemeinter rat.
ich hab vor zwei jahren dasselbe gemacht - was billigeres gekauft und immer mal was ersetzt. im nachhinein hab ich mich sehr wegen dem verlorenen geld geärgert und außerdem auch deswegen, weil der rahmen nichts für mich wahr (kann schon passieren, dass man das erst nach einiger zeit "bemerkt" [stichwort schönreden])
die teilem, die du atm verbaut hast, haben zudem null wiederverkaufswert, wo ich finde, die sollten gefahren werden, bis sie den geist aufgeben und dann vielleicht mal durch was teureres ersetzt werden.
will dir jetzt nich raten, dein jetziges als stadtradl umzufunktionieren, jedoch würde ich mir da drei mal überlegen, ob sich da derartig hohe investitionen über die zeit lohnen. stichwort finanzierung: peu a peu abbezahlen (wenn man nicht so der sparer ist)


----------



## sebi1000 (5. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> So, da will ich doch auch mal mein school-bike zeigen. ^^ ich weiß, ihr werdet mich dafür schlagen. xD
> 
> Es ist aber noch ganz am Anfang seines neuaufbaus. Dieses Wochenende ist erstmal das XT Shadow rangekommen und die SLX Trigger ... zu Weihnachte kommt wohl die SLX Kurbel mit XT Umwerfer und dann werden neue Laufräder (XT Nabe + Mavix 719) gekauft, Syntace F139 Vorbau und neuer Flatbar zudem noch hinten ne HS 33 und vorne ne Scheibe (Avid Elixir CR / Shimano XT) und dazu noch eine ordentliche Magura-Gabel. Der Rahmen wird gefahren, bis er nachgibt oder ich Geld für einen neuen habe. =)



puh, was du da vorhast ist meiner meinung nach vergleichbar mit der story von brigitte nielsen. wird kurz schöner, ist aber im endeffekt immer noch ein furchtbar alter und unansehnlicher gaul.....


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

naja, der Rahmen wird wie gesagt ja auch neu gemacht ... ich will einfach auch bissl schraubererfahrung sammeln und die hat man eben nicht, wenn man sich gleich so'n ganzes Bike kooft ...


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

Musst nur genug fahren, dann bekommst sie auch so.


----------



## moraa (5. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Musst nur genug fahren, dann bekommst sie auch so.



Nee, nee stimmt nicht unbedingt. Bin jahrelang regelmäßig gefahren und hab außer Schlauch- und Reifenwechsel nichts gemacht, in fünf Jahren vielleicht einmal die Kassette und die Kette wechseln und die geplatzten Felgen austauschen lassen.Würde ich heute selber machen.
Erst bei dem Neuaufbau im Feb/März diesen Jahres hab ich gemerkt wie geil ein Komplettaufbau sein kann.

@ Groudon:
Schau mal hier im Bikemarkt, da werden immer mal wieder wirklich günstige Rahmen angeboten. So einen zu den geplanten Teilen kaufen, und dann ein komplett neues (gebrauchtes) Rad aufbauen. An dem alten Rad würde ich nur noch lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen durchführen.


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

Was heeÃt dnen hier altes bike. xD Das Ding hat nichtmal 'n halbes Jahr nutzungszeit auf'm Buckel ! ^^ Als Rahmen habe ich mir ja mal den CUBE Reaction fÃ¼r 500â¬ rausgesucht. Finde den ganz schick. Aber dafÃ¼r habe ich die Kohle nicht, da mir die anderen Teile schon gut und gerne 1200â¬ wegfressen ... allein Gabel + LaufrÃ¤der sind bei mir ca. 650â¬. Und wieso sollte man nicht an einem weniger guten Rahmen rumschrauben? Was ist daran das Problem? Ich bin ja eh noch AnfÃ¤nger und da brauche ich auch keinen super-duper-Rahmen und auswechseln kann ich den spÃ¤ter noch immer. ^^ Lass mich von meinem Vorhaben eh nimmer abbringen.


----------



## moraa (5. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was heeßt dnen hier altes bike. xD Das Ding hat nichtmal 'n halbes Jahr nutzungszeit auf'm Buckel ! ^^ Als Rahmen habe ich mir ja mal den CUBE Reaction für 500 rausgesucht. Finde den ganz schick. Aber dafür habe ich die Kohle nicht, da mir die anderen Teile schon gut und gerne 1200 wegfressen ... allein Gabel + Laufräder sind bei mir ca. 650. Und wieso sollte man nicht an einem weniger guten Rahmen rumschrauben? Was ist daran das Problem? Ich bin ja eh noch Anfänger und da brauche ich auch keinen super-duper-Rahmen und auswechseln kann ich den später noch immer. ^^ Lass mich von meinem Vorhaben eh nimmer abbringen.



Warum hast du das Rad dann überhaupt gekauft, wenn du doch alles umbauen willst, und nicht mal der Rahmen eine Bestandsgarantie bekommt. Insgesamt wäre dich ein konsequenter Neuaufbau mit neuen und gebrauchten Teilen sicherlich billiger gekommen.
Was für Teile sind denn geplant?


----------



## Gottsfeld (5. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was heeßt dnen hier altes bike. xD Das Ding hat nichtmal 'n halbes Jahr nutzungszeit auf'm Buckel ! ^^ Als Rahmen habe ich mir ja mal den CUBE Reaction für 500 rausgesucht. Finde den ganz schick. Aber dafür habe ich die Kohle nicht, da mir die anderen Teile schon gut und gerne 1200 wegfressen ... allein Gabel + Laufräder sind bei mir ca. 650.



Wenn dir der Rahmen gefällt, dann würde ich hier mal vorbeischauen. Der gleiche Rahmen mit anderem Namen für 240
Oder für 650 dann gleich das hier. Alternativ könntest du dich nochmal bei Quantec umschauen.

Das sind m.M.n. Schülerrahmen, bei denen das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis passt. Und dann wird das Komplettbike auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

Die Sache ist die, dass mein altes Rad, was ich damals nur zum fahren benutzt habe, kaputt gegangen ist (nach ca. 7 Jahren) und ich also ein neues brauchte. Damals dachte ich: ja, brauch nur ein Bike fÃ¼r tÃ¤glich so 2-3km zum Bhf hin und baqq. Aber seit Sommer habe ich mir biken als Hobby gemacht. Fahre tÃ¤glich (oder jeden 2. Tag) meine 20km von der Schule nach Hause und am Wochenende auch in nahe gelegene WÃ¤lder. Daher habe ich angefangen, mir zu dem Thema "mountainbiken" Informationen anzueignen. Anfangs wuste ich ja eben so ziemlich garnix und nahm es eben, weil es damals gut aussah und eben fÃ¼r meine damalige Zwecke auszureichen schien. 

Mitlerweile bin ich aber anderer Meinung und mÃ¶chte mir deshalb auch ein hÃ¶her wertiges Rad "zusammenbasteln". Jedoch bin ich noch SchÃ¼ler und habe daher kein regelmÃ¤Ãiges Einkommen so das ich sagen kÃ¶nnte: "Wenn ich jetzt Anfange, kÃ¶nnte ich in 6-7 Monaten das Bike komplett haben, ist ja eh Winter." Deshalb mÃ¶chte ich es StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck aufrÃ¼sten.

Habe vor die Schaltung auf SLX (Kurbel + Shifter) und XT (Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer) zu erweitern. Shifter und Schaltwerk sind bereits montiert worden this WE. Als LaufrÃ¤der kommt ein Mix aus XT-Naben und Mavic XM719 ran. Dazu wohl Ritches Vorbau + Ritchey Flatbar. Dazu gesellt sich entweder eine Magura Laurin ML85XC oder auch eine Rock Shox Reba (tendiere mehr zu Magura). Als Bremse vorne eine Shimano XT Disk oder ne Avid Elixir CR) und hinten eine Magura HS33 (reicht mir aus und habe leider hinten keine Scheibenaufnahme). Ja. Das wars "erstmal". Aber alleine das frist mir schÃ¶nes Lock rein. 

Meine einzige Einnahmequelle demnÃ¤chst ist eine Website die ich fÃ¼r eine Firme gestalte, wodurch ich wieder 600â¬ mehr habe, welche fÃ¼r LaufrÃ¤der + Gabel draufgehen. Zu Weihnachten kommen dann der Lenker + Vorbau oder die restlichen Schaltungsteile. Dann habsch bald B-Day.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. November 2008)

schau mal:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GHOST-HTX-Actinu...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

zmspl hier: (nein ich binn nicht der Verkäufer, kenne ihn nicht und binn kein Ghost Händler habe ich eben aus dem anderen Tread kopiert) 

Schau dir das an, und dann überleg nochmal ob du so viel Geld da reinstecken willst..


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

ja, ich mÃ¶chte soviel Geld da reinstecken, weil ich weiÃ, dass ich das kann !

Habe mir bei Capic mal mein Lieblings-Bike zusammengestellt und komme da auch auf 1600â¬. EntsprÃ¤che in etwa meiner Teile-Liste + Rahmen.


----------



## chri55 (5. November 2008)

gut, deine Entscheidung, wenn du dein Bullsrahmen behalten willst.
aber es ist *wirklich* sinnvoller, eine gute Grundlage zu haben als einen haufen guter Parts die an einem minderwertigeren Rahmen hängen.

Beispiel: was bringt dir eine steife Gabel und steife Laufräder, wenn der Rahmen flext ohne Ende? was bringt dir eine Top Brems- und Federperformace, wenns im Gelände doch keinen Spaß macht, weil sich der Rahmen zu sehr verwindet? Hightech Parts sind nur sinnvoll, wenn die Grundlage stimmt.
und du ärgerst dich über die HS33 schwarz, wenn du in nem Jahr genug geld für nen Rahmen hast.

Aber wie gesagt: das musst du selber wissen.

PS: das Antriebsgedöns wie Kette und Kassette braucht man als armer Schüler (bin ja selber einer) keine XT, da Verschleißteile.


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

mhm ... aber bis ich das GANZE Geld zusammen habe (ca. 2000â¬) vergeht eben noch mindestens ein Jahr und wo ist das Problem, wenn ich den Rahmen am Ende austausche? Und sind die Capic-Rahmen denn gut? Weil der HT-Rahmen + Reba Race U-Turn 85-115 fÃ¼r ca. 450â¬ ist ja echt nicht teuer, oda?


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

Wenn ihr seine anderen Threads mal gelesen habt werdet ihr feststellen: Das dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2008)

Dann werde ich mich auch mal als Gegner dieser Idee dazugesellen. Glaub' mir, es ist besser, die Sache so sein zu lassen, ich hab's damals selbst gemacht. Ich hatte bis zum Schluss alles gewechselt, bis auf Rahmen, LRS und Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi. Ich habe mir auch immer vorgenommen, mir 'nen anderen Rahmen zu besorgen und es dann im Endeffekt nie gemacht.
Was ich allein an Bremsen und Schalthebeln am Bike hatte... 
Das RR hab' ich mir gleich passend gekauft und am Anfang die unpassenden Teile ausgewechselt - bis heute musste ich nichts machen und hatte noch keinen Grund zur Beanstandung.
Danach hab' ich mir (letztes Jahr) mein Rotwild aufgebaut und ein Jahr ebenso sorgenfrei gefahren (ohne viel zu tauschen), danach verkauft.
Dieses Jahr hab' ich mir das Fusion aufgebaut und bisher hab' ich auch nicht vor, da was zu tauschen, höchstens noch die Sattelstütze...
Überleg's dir einfach nochmal. Vor Allem die Sache mit der HS33.


----------



## BommelMaster (5. November 2008)

kauf dir doch einfach im winter ein schönes gebrauchtes, und vorallem ein komplettes. denn was du an kleinscheiss in so ein bike reinsteckst, das isses nicht wert. 

kaufst du für knapp 1000 euro ein gebrauchtes, hast du alles beisammen und kannst fahren, und musst nicht immer 10 euro da und 40 euro da und 60 euro da zahlen, was sich in der summe dann auf VIEL mehr addiert, auch wenn man es nicht glaubt.

gibt doch für 700-800 euro schon top räder, musst nur mal in den bikemarkt schaun, und gebraucht heißt nicht gleich schlecht


----------



## chri55 (5. November 2008)

und dann kannst du mit dem Bulls in die schule fahren (als Stadtschlampe) unbd hast ein ordentliches Mountainbike was nicht bei jedem Wind und Wetter vor der Schule rummodern muss. 
fÃ¼r 1000-1500â¬ gibts Hardtails die genau die selbe Ausstattung haben wie du sie geplant hast aber komplett - mit Rahmen!


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

... ... ... toll ... hab aber kein Bock noch 1 Jahr oder so zu sparen - naja, mal sehen was Weihnachten an Kohle bringt zu meinen 600â¬ dazu und dann schau ich weiter ... hÃ¤tte ja als HT auch das CUBE Reaction fÃ¼r 1500â¬ oder so im Blick gehabt - mal sehen


----------



## moraa (5. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, dass mein altes Rad, was ich damals nur zum fahren benutzt habe, kaputt gegangen ist (nach ca. 7 Jahren) und ich also ein neues brauchte. Damals dachte ich: ja, brauch nur ein Bike für täglich so 2-3km zum Bhf hin und baqq. Aber seit Sommer habe ich mir biken als Hobby gemacht. Fahre täglich (oder jeden 2. Tag) meine 20km von der Schule nach Hause und am Wochenende auch in nahe gelegene Wälder. Daher habe ich angefangen, mir zu dem Thema "mountainbiken" Informationen anzueignen. Anfangs wuste ich ja eben so ziemlich garnix und nahm es eben, weil es damals gut aussah und eben für meine damalige Zwecke auszureichen schien.
> ...
> Habe vor die Schaltung auf SLX (Kurbel + Shifter) und XT (Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer) zu erweitern. Shifter und Schaltwerk sind bereits montiert worden this WE. Als Laufräder kommt ein Mix aus XT-Naben und Mavic XM719 ran. Dazu wohl Ritches Vorbau + Ritchey Flatbar. Dazu gesellt sich entweder eine Magura Laurin ML85XC oder auch eine Rock Shox Reba (tendiere mehr zu Magura). Als Bremse vorne eine Shimano XT Disk oder ne Avid Elixir CR) und hinten eine Magura HS33 (reicht mir aus und habe leider hinten keine Scheibenaufnahme). Ja. Das wars "erstmal". Aber alleine das frist mir schönes Lock rein.
> 
> Meine einzige Einnahmequelle demnächst ist eine Website die ich für eine Firme gestalte, wodurch ich wieder 600 mehr habe, welche für Laufräder + Gabel draufgehen. Zu Weihnachten kommen dann der Lenker + Vorbau oder die restlichen Schaltungsteile. Dann habsch bald B-Day.



Deine Beweggründe für den Kauf sind jetzt durchaus nachvollziehbar. Hast du das Rad bei einem Händler gekauft? Wenn ja, dann würde ich mal mit dem reden, das Rad in Zahlung geben und mir ein gutes Angebot für eine Alternative machen lassen. 
Wenn nein, da du ja scheinbar von dem Plan des Umbaus nicht abzubringen bist: 
1.Warum XT? Welchen Vorteil hast du, wenn du aufs Geld schauen musst von der besseren Gruppe? Klar gibts vielleicht ein paar Vorteile, aber die SLX reicht allemal aus, ist haltbar (war zumindest die LX), sieht mMn besser als die XT aus und ist ein paar  billiger. 
2. Warum vorne disc und hinten HS? Auch hier wieder die Überlegung, wo kann man sinnvoll sparen wenn aufs Geld geachtet werden muss. Eine VBrake (z.B. Avid SD7) ist einiges billiger (neu in der Bucht für 39,90 mit Hebeln, XT hab ich übrig --> PN), leichter und bremst in den meisten Fällen nicht wirklich schlechter. Außerdem hast du bei Disc/Felgenbremse unterschiedliche Druckpunkte. 
Wenn du dir zudem einen Zwitterlaufradsatz kaufst, musst du bei einem möglichen späteren Rahmenkauf und einer Komplettumsttellung auf Disc wieder umbauen. Einen reinen V-Brake-LRS kannst du verkaufen oder du behälts den alten und kaufst dann später Rahmen und Disc-LRS gemeinsam.

Zu allen Vorschlägen: Guck dich mal im Bikemarkt um. Da bekommst du für wenig Geld idR gute Ware. Ich hab da bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Daher würde ich mich auch nicht auf eine spezielle Gabel festlegen. Guck was es gibt und schlag bei einem guten Angebot zu. Und die Magura ist bei deinem Vorhaben mMn preislich auch etwas überdimensioniert. Ich weiß nicht zu welchem Preis du die bekommen kannst aber z.B. eine Manitou R7 oder die alte SID gibts neu für um die 300, den Preis hab ich bei der Magura bisher nicht gesehen. 

Kannst dir ja auch mal mein Rad anschauen, ist auch mit altem Rahmen neu aufgebaut worden und ich hab weniger reingesteckt, als du vermutlich vor hast.


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

Ich wÃ¼rde die Magura Laurin Neu fÃ¼r 300â¬ glatt bekommen oder auch fÃ¼r 320â¬ (jenachdem wo ich sie bestelle) und bei der XT bin ich nunmal vom Schaltwerk ausgegangen. Klar, die Kurbel wird eh SLX und da kann ich auch den Umwerfer auf SLX machen (sieht man bei TopSwing ja eh nicht) und die Kassette, ja auch ne SLX zudem noch die Kette XT oder auch ne SLX (wenns die gibt). Bei der Gabel bin ich jedoch schon auf SLX aus und was die Bremsen angeht will ich die HS33 hinten haben und vorne ne Scheibe, weil es mein Rahmen nicht anders zulÃ¤sst. Die LaufrÃ¤der wÃ¼rde ich mir auch beide mit XT DISK-Naben machen lassen und V-Brake Felgen, somit kann ich spÃ¤ter bei einem neuen Rahmen auch hinten Disk Fahren, auch wenn ich weiterhin dann V-Brake-Felgen habe, was jedoch nicht wirklich stÃ¶rend sein dÃ¼rfte. 

Weiter sparen auf ein komplett-bike will ich nicht. Jedoch find ich das Angebot von Capic ziemlich gut fÃ¼r den HT-Rahmen mit Reba Race fÃ¼r die 450â¬ etwa. Sind die Rahmen denn gut? Denn die 150â¬ kÃ¶nnte ich dann sicher auch noch iwo locker machen und da hÃ¤tte ich auch meinen Rahmen dann gleich neu.


----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

Der schei.ss Rahmen hat nicht mal Disc Ausfallenden. Würde ihn auch UNBEDINGT behalten und dann mit hässlichen V-Brake Felgen und Scheibenbremsen rumfahren. Manche sind echt schwer von Begriff!

Bilder bitte.


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

Man ey! Nicht jeder hat's Geld zum Arsch raus *******n ... will mich zwar nicht so ausdrÃ¼cken, aber hinten ist doch ne Scheibe sowieso nicht so wichtig wie vorne und kenne auch paar Leute die hinten V-Brake fahren auch WENN sie ne Scheibenaufnahme hinten haben - also lass mal bitte gut sein.

Was ist denn nun mit den Capic-Rahmen? Sind die gut? Und wie kÃ¶nnen die ihre Rahmen + Gabel fÃ¼r <500â¬ anbieten? Andere verlangen doch soviel fÃ¼r den Rahmen alleine (siehe Cube Reaction / Canyon Grand Canyon).


----------



## moraa (5. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Der schei.ss Rahmen hat nicht mal Disc Ausfallenden. Würde ihn auch UNBEDINGT behalten und dann mit hässlichen V-Brake Felgen und Scheibenbremsen rumfahren. Manche sind echt schwer von Begriff!
> 
> Bilder bitte.



Verdammt! Hat meiner auch nicht! Ist der jetzt auch schei$$e? Brauch ich einen neuen?

Die Kombi V-Brake Felgen und Scheibenbremsen macht aber einfach keinen Sinn und sieht bescheiden aus. Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2008)

Man kann vorne ja auch ne Disk-Felge nehmen - wo ist das Problem? 

Kann mir denn nun jmd eine Antwort auf die Capic-Rahmen-Frage geben? Ist das ein gutes Angebot, welches ich in Erwägung ziehen sollte / könnte oder sollte ich mich hier lieber verpi$$en und in einen anderen Fred gehen? 

Wäre nett, wenn mir jmd diese eine Frage beantworten könnte. Auf Diskussionen über meinen schei$$ Rahmen hab ich keine Lust mehr, da er mir als ANFÄNGER reicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (5. November 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Verdammt! Hat meiner auch nicht! Ist der jetzt auch schei$$e? Brauch ich einen neuen?
> 
> Die Kombi V-Brake Felgen und Scheibenbremsen macht aber einfach keinen Sinn und sieht bescheiden aus. Naja, muss jeder selbst wissen.



Nö. Aber deiner ist schön, da lohnt es sich ihn zu behalten, zu hegen und zu pflegen. Scheiben- und Felgenbremsen machen keinen Sinn wenn man sie kombiniert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. November 2008)

Könnte man die Diskussion vielleicht auslagern? Das ist ja grauenhaft mitanzusehen. Keine Schüler und Studis mehr mit Bildern?


----------



## moraa (5. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Könnte man die Diskussion vielleicht auslagern? Das ist ja grauenhaft mitanzusehen. Keine Schüler und Studis mehr mit Bildern?



Geh doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran. Marsch, marsch!


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. November 2008)

jetzt mit Rewel Stütze


----------



## gtbiker (5. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit den Capic-Rahmen? Sind die gut? Und wie können die ihre Rahmen + Gabel für <500 anbieten? Andere verlangen doch soviel für den Rahmen alleine (siehe Cube Reaction / Canyon Grand Canyon).


um mal auf deine frage einzugehen: ja, die sind gut! sogar sehr gut!
gruß gtbiker


----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> jetzt mit Rewel Stütze



Du wohnst alleine, oder?

Man erkennt nicht so viel, aber so muss das sein.


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. November 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Du wohnst alleine, oder?
> 
> Man erkennt nicht so viel, aber so muss das sein.



Nee, ich wohne in ner 3er WG. Die ist - bis auf bikespezifische Angelegenheiten - sehr demokratisch organisiert. Wenn's sein muss, wird die Karre auch in der Badewanne geputzt. Außerdem, was soll's - ich bin der WG-Opa und das hat Gewicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Geh doch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran. Marsch, marsch!


Mein Bock ist doch inzwischen schon ein ganz alter Hut, den ich einige Male gezeigt habe. Student bin ich auch keiner mehr.

Damit es nicht heißt, ich würde mich nicht der Kritik stellen, bekommt Ihr es jetzt aber trotzdem nochmal zu sehen :
Urversion:



Momentan:


----------



## Gorth (6. November 2008)

geiles Teil, das on one, auch wenn ich die vbrakes drangelassen hätte.
So ein Stahlrahmen würd mich ja schon reizen, was zahlt man für so ein on one und welches Modell ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

Schönes on-one!
Da hast du in der momentanen Version so ziemlich alles (und noch einiges mehr) verbessert, was ich bei der Ausgangsversion an Kritikpunkten gehabt hätte.

@Gorth: Ist ein on-one inbred, gibts hier:

http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_456_30.html


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2008)

Freut mich, daß Ihr auch etwas damit anfangen könnt.
Ist nicht das aktuelle, sondern der Vorgänger, den es bis glaube 2006 gab. Ist eigentlich auf 80mm Gabeln ausgelegt, aber die 100er Reba fährt sich besser als erwartet. Dachte, ich teste es mal und bau dann noch einen Spacer ein, wenn der Lenkwinkel zu flach wird. Preis war sehr erschwinglich, als ich es 2005 gekauft habe. Der Rahmen hat aber gut seine 2,3kg. Leicht ist anders. Irgendwie kann ich mich trotzdem nicht davon trennen, auch wenn's ein Taiwanrahmen mit bei Sycip geklautem Hinterbau ist.


----------



## benne1989 (6. November 2008)

Sieht elegant schlank aus der Rahmen


----------



## Gorth (6. November 2008)

2,3 kg ist doch in der Rahmenhöhe Gang und Gäbe, das wiegen die Blizzards, Explosifs und Ala Carts auch. Schön!


----------



## RagazziFully (6. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber dafür habe ich die Kohle nicht, da mir die anderen Teile schon gut und gerne 1200 wegfressen ... allein Gabel + Laufräder sind bei mir ca. 650.



Verzeihung das ich hier nochmal dazwischen funke, aber 1200 in die Bulls-Krücke zu investieren ist Wahnsinn!!!

Für das Geld kriegst du schon ein richtig gutes Hardtail mit tauglichem Rahmen und durchweg hochwertiger Ausstattung..


----------



## promises (6. November 2008)

ragazzifully schrieb:


> Für Das Geld Kriegst Du Schon Ein Richtig Gutes Hardtail Mit Tauglichem Rahmen Und Durchweg Hochwertiger Ausstattung..



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. November 2008)

Habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen einen Capic-Element-Rahmen zu kaufen mit der Reba Race fÃ¼r 470â¬. Das Bulls wird nur noch um eine 9er-Kassette erweitert und evt. XT-V-Brakes IWANN mal.


----------



## moraa (6. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen einen Capic-Element-Rahmen zu kaufen mit der Reba Race für 470. Das Bulls wird nur noch um eine 9er-Kassette erweitert und evt. XT-V-Brakes IWANN mal.



Na dann haben die Kommentare ja doch geholfen.

Wie schon mal angeboten, wenn du Interesse an sehr gut erhaltenen XT-V-Brakes hast, schick ne PN.


----------



## Groudon (6. November 2008)

ja - werde ich machen

ja, das Angebot der Capic-Rahmen ist echt toll ! Muss man schon sagen. Wobei ich den Rahmen von Radon des "ZR Race 8.0 Teamline" auch seeeeehr schön finde ... nur finde ich ihn niegrneds in der Lackierung und in Schwarz Eloxiert sieht er nicht toll aus. =(

Aber ich mache hier echt zuviel OffTopic. Tut mir leid.

PS: Fals jemand den Radon-Rahmen in der Lackierung sieht, pls PN. THX ! =)


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2008)

capic gibts billiger bei ebay > http://stores.ebay.de/multicycle-capic-shop


----------



## endorfin91 (8. November 2008)

Nur mittlerweile mit FRM-Laufrädern


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2008)

wo bekomm ich denn eigentlich die edorfin rahmen her? hat da jmd. ne gute quelle? und vor allem, in welchem preisrahmen bewegen die sich?


----------



## endorfin91 (8. November 2008)

Die Räder kriegen wir direkt von Endorfin(Teamräder),die Kosten für einen frame weis ich nicht genau,schätze aber so um die 800


----------



## Schmittler (8. November 2008)

mh, also für 800 euro gibts schönere rahmen 
wenns aber noch jmd. genauer wissen sollte, her mit den informationen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. November 2008)

Schau doch mal auf die Homepage. Da gibt's auch einen Dealer Locator.
Ich mag Endorfin. Das oben hätte vielleicht noch ein paar bessere Fotos verdient.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (12. November 2008)

und meine stadtschlampe  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (12. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen einen Capic-Element-Rahmen zu kaufen mit der Reba Race fÃ¼r 470â¬.



GlÃ¼ckwunsch, die Entscheidung wirste nich bereuen. 

wo es Endorfin gÃ¼nstig im Inet gibt, wÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren (als nicht-Teamfahrer)


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, die Entscheidung wirste nich bereuen.
> 
> wo es Endorfin günstig im Inet gibt, würde mich auch interessieren (als nicht-Teamfahrer)



Werde noch halbes Jahr warten und mir den Capic Elixir (Nachfolger vom Element) mit ner Durin für ca. 600 holen ... auch wenn das Warten wohl extrem schwierig werden wird und ich indessen wohl am liebsten an meinem jetzigen raumschrauben täte ... *heul*

PS: Schönes Cube Elite (am Anfang der Page).


----------



## Gorth (13. November 2008)

Nach diversen Bremsenexperimenten zum Bewährten zurückgekehrt...


----------



## gtbiker (13. November 2008)

finds gut!
was fähjrst vorne für ne abstufung?
gruß gtbiker


----------



## Gorth (13. November 2008)

40/26, ist halt bergisches Land, da kann man sowas machen 
überlege aber langfristig ein 28er als kleines Blatt zu nehmen, damits öfter genutzt wird und die kette noch weniger schräg laufen muß


----------



## damonsta (13. November 2008)

Finde ich auch gut, geile Fahrmaschine! Er hats ja auch nur umgebaut um mehr Punkte für unser Team im WP zu holen!


----------



## gtbiker (13. November 2008)

ok, danke!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. November 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Nach diversen Bremsenexperimenten zum Bewährten zurückgekehrt...



BRAVO!!!

Endlich mal (wieder) jemand der sich hier dazu bekennt, daß eine Discbrake an einem XC-Bike nicht nur Vorteile hat.


----------



## Waschhausernst (14. November 2008)

Was wären denn die Nachteile? Ich denke aktuell über ein Wechsel von V-Brake zu Disc nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. November 2008)

@Gorth: Welche Bremsen hattest du vorher dran? Und sind das jetzt Avids?
Samy


----------



## hefra (14. November 2008)

Was ist denn das für ne Übersetzung an der Kurbel? 27/40? sieht recht klein aus. Oder täuscht das? Und warum unterschiedliche Kettenblattschrauben? Sieht ein bisschen zusammen gewürfelt aus.


----------



## gtbiker (15. November 2008)

schau mal ne hand voll posts weiter oben


----------



## CC-Racer93 (22. November 2008)

Hi 

Wollt euch mal mein schülerbike vorstellen
Das beste am ganzen rad sind die räder  1180gramm


----------



## promises (22. November 2008)

was wiegts komplett?
8,4 ?


----------



## damonsta (22. November 2008)

Pedale, die 3mal so dick sind wie die Kurbelarme gehen gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Racer93 (22. November 2008)

Hallo promises 

ja wiegt leider noch 8,4 die 7 knack ich nich mehr denk ich außer mit clavicula schmolke tlo oder anderen extremen hab daran gedacht die stahlschrauben gegen titan zu tauschen sram schaltwerk noch ein bisschen zu tunen aber als 15 jähriger schüler hat man auch nicht geld im überfluss =(


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. November 2008)

naja .. mit 15 sich so nen Bike aufzubauen ist auch schon nicht Ohne ... sehr schönes Gefährt


----------



## aggressor2 (22. November 2008)

Also mit 15 son Rad...das is hart. Vor 4 Jahren hatte ich noch nen 200Euro Billig-MTB ohne alles, 21 Gänge, Cantis und alle 3 Monate nen Hinterreifen verraucht.
Aber verrat mir mal wie du dich da noch steigern willst!
gruß


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollt euch mal mein schülerbike vorstellen
> Das beste am ganzen rad sind die räder  1180gramm



Der gelbe Aufkleber am Sitzrohr, ist das der "Geländerad...blablablubb...nicht im öffentlichen Starßenverkehr fahren etc."-Aufkleber?  
Oder der "Carbonrahmen-nach-Sturz-sofort-austauschen"-Hinweis?


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. November 2008)

Wohl eher der nicht Recyclebar Aufkleber


----------



## Gottsfeld (22. November 2008)

geiles bike, auch wenn ich auf die roten Akzente verzichtet hätte


----------



## Gorth (22. November 2008)

@waschhausernst:

In meinen Augen ist der Belagsverschleiß und somit die laufenden Kosten ein Nachteil. Ebenso das Bremsverhalten im Nassen, in meinen Augen kein Vorteil zur Vbrake, die Probleme sind halt anders. Weiterhin ging mir das Geschleife auf den Nerv und die damit  verbundene "Wartung". Der größte Kritikpunkt war aber das Fading bei 160er Scheiben, wenn man hinter jm. langsameres hinterherfährt und länger auf der Bremse steht. In meinen Augen das Hauptmanko. Wenn ich fahre will ich mich um die Linie und den Gegner kümmern, nicht um meine Bremse.

@SamyRSJ4: Ja sind Avid SD 7, vorher: Julie, XTR 960, Formula B4Pro+, Luise, Juicy 7, Hope Mini, Marta

@hefra: Übersetzung ist 26/40. Prinzipiell gehts darum, das 40er in der Mitte zu fahren, das 26er ist mehr für Notfälle.
Unterschiedliche Kettenblattschrauben, weil ich zwei schon verloren habe. Ja sieht zusammengewürfelt aus, aber solangs dran ist und fährt... Werd die demnächst komplett auf Silber umstellen, wenn ich mir endlich das kleine 28er geholt hab.


----------



## MöveBasti (22. November 2008)

das centurion is echt der hammer


----------



## CC-Racer93 (22. November 2008)

Hallo nochmal =)

wegen der aufkleber des ist ein neuer rahmen hab den gestern vom team neu bekommen 
beim alten ist beim trainingslager am gardasee am monte baldo auf nem trail der hinterbau gebrochen und ich hab vergessen die kleber wegzumachen sollte ich noch tun aber danke für den hinweiß XD


----------



## flix f (23. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollt euch mal mein schülerbike vorstellen
> Das beste am ganzen rad sind die räder  1180gramm



Hallo, was sind das für Laufräder?

- ich sehe ne FRM XMD 333, welche Naben, Speichen, das Gewicht 1180g kommt mir sehr krass vor, das hat sonst nur Princes Prince mit ZTR race

Ich hab Princes Kong SS mit FRM und Aerolite VR 28HR 32 Speichen, die haben aber 1230g, wo bekommst du die 50g her?

prince vs Kong SS -10g

- hast du evtl VR u HR 28 Speichen?
4 Speichen /4 nippel weniger -12g

- sind das selektierte FRM? sind die geöst oder ungeöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (23. November 2008)

Man kann es aber auch übertreiben...


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

Hi flix f

der lrs ist made by felix 
selektierte FRM felgen glaub eine mit 303gramm und die andre 319 und vr und hr 28 speichen.


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

hab ich vergessen zu sagen 
prince princess naben und cx-ray speichen


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Hallo, was sind das für Laufräder?
> 
> - ich sehe ne FRM XMD 333, welche Naben, Speichen, das Gewicht 1180g kommt mir sehr krass vor, das hat sonst nur Princes Prince mit ZTR race
> 
> ...



Achtung! Leichtbau verursacht Kopfschmerzen!

Solche Probleme möcht ich haben...


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

Xd


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

aggressor das is halt leichtbau ob 1230 oder 1180 gramm sind bei ns ein unterschied wie tag und nacht =)


----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2008)

Naja, aggressor hat schon recht. Das ist kein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, das sind 60g! Mehr nicht! Es geht hier nicht um hunderte Gramm sondern um 60, die du locker woanders billiger sparen kannst.
p.s.: ich kenn dich


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

das sollte ja nur ein witz sein!! um paar gramm geht es mir nicht 
ps. meinst du mich mit dem ich kenn dich??


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> aggressor das is halt leichtbau ob 1230 oder 1180 gramm sind bei ns ein unterschied wie tag und nacht =)



 Und wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit aus?? Hält sowas 50km Geprügel aus? 
Btw: Ich hab gar keine Ahnung wieviel mein LRS wiegt..
Aber eins weiß ich, er ist bocksteif und hält bis jetz alles aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> das sollte ja nur ein witz sein!! um paar gramm geht es mir nicht
> ps. meinst du mich mit dem ich kenn dich??


ja


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der Haltbarkeit aus?? Hält sowas 50km Geprügel aus?
> Btw: Ich hab gar keine Ahnung wieviel mein LRS wiegt..
> Aber eins weiß ich, er ist bocksteif und hält bis jetz alles aus



Echt?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Echt?



Naja das war ja eigentlich meine eigene Schuld..
Erst mit wenig Reifendruck durchn Schlamm heizen, dann ne sehr steinige Abfahrt runter und nich richtig aufpassen. Da kam das raus.
Und den Versuch gestern aufn Brocken zu fahrn hat das HR auch ohne Probleme ausgehalten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2008)

Klar, war auch nicht böse gemeint. Wollte nur illustrieren, daß nicht leicht = zerbrechlich und schwer =unzerstörbar. Sondern es spielen durchaus noch einige andere Faktoren eine Rolle.


----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2008)

@aggressor: gibts da oben eigentlich immernoch die gulaschkanone?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Klar, war auch nicht böse gemeint. Wollte nur illustrieren, daß nicht leicht = zerbrechlich und schwer =unzerstörbar. Sondern es spielen durchaus noch einige andere Faktoren eine Rolle.



Is doch klar. Ich nehm grundsätzlich an, dass niemand hier etwas böse meint



gtbiker schrieb:


> @aggressor: gibts da oben eigentlich immernoch die gulaschkanone?



Wir wollten von Ilsenburg hochfahrn und habens nur bis knapp 950hm und 5km vor den Gipfel geschafft. Bei den 40cm Schnee hätten wir immernoch 2 Stunden schieben müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (23. November 2008)

hier mal meins...


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

schönes rad


----------



## Someone84 (23. November 2008)

@CC-Racer93:Schönes Centurion hast du dir da aufgebaut, wobei ich um den LRS schon ein wenig Angst hätte. Aber wenns bei dir hält is doch gut.
p.s.: evtl. kenn ich dich auch, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

@mucho: Kommst du mit v/h RR und ner 160er Scheibe vorne klar?

@CC_Racer93: Wie lange hält denn nu son LRS wie deiner?

gruß


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

abend zusammen

aggressor2 wie lange der hält? gute frage ich hoffe ziemlich lange=)
meine fahrweiße ist nicht so materialschonend: leider =(

hat man an meinem alten carbonrahmen gesehen und am alten speedneedle der geldbeutel leidet darunter


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> abend zusammen
> 
> aggressor2 wie lange der hält? gute frage ich hoffe ziemlich lange=)
> meine fahrweiße ist nicht so materialschonend: leider =(
> ...



 Spass muss es machen! und nix anderes!


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

jaja irgendwann hört der spaß auf=( bei 
2 kaputten carbonrahmen und
 1 speedneedl 
1 gebrochenen slr
 2 gebrochenen duraflite
 is das leider nichtmehr witzig


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Hm. Dann solltest du wahrscheinlich langsam an deinem Fahrstil arbeiten...
Oder von Carbon wegkommen.
Ein Mann braucht Metall zwischen den Beinen!


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

bin halt zuschnell aufm trail unterwegs und am gardasee immer mit carbon unterwegs=)


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. November 2008)

Statt am letzten Gramm zu feilen sollte man vielleicht manchmal der Haltbarkeit zuliebe auf langfristig stabilere Teile setzen... 
Wenn Dir schon 2 Kohlekisten, 2 Carbonlenkern und der Speedneedle gebrochen sind würde ich die paar hundert Gramm in Kauf nehmen und auf einen Titanrahmen und stabilere Anbauteile umsteigen.
Gardasee ist auch nicht unbedingt das Territorium für Leichtbaubikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöveBasti (23. November 2008)

wie wärs mit nem alubike im training und carbonfeile im rennen? denn bei 10000 trainingskilometern geht mehr kaputt also bei vielleicht so 1000 rennkm


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Statt am letzten Gramm zu feilen sollte man vielleicht manchmal der Haltbarkeit zuliebe auf langfristig stabilere Teile setzen...
> Wenn Dir schon 2 Kohlekisten, 2 Carbonlenkern und der Speedneedle gebrochen sind würde ich die paar hundert Gramm in Kauf nehmen und auf einen Titanrahmen und stabilere Anbauteile umsteigen.
> Gardasee ist auch nicht unbedingt das Territorium für Leichtbaubikes



Exakt!
Und bei derartigem Leichtbau sollte dir eigentlich klar sein, dass die Haltbarkeit leidet


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

naja ist nicht so extremleichtbau 8,4 kilo und "relativ" solide teile sind das schon
krieg das meiste auch vom team und den rest bissle billiger hab auch ein alu trainingsrad aber mit dem macht das training keinen spaß mit den neuen rädern geht das centurion ab wie´n zäpfle nur hasch is besser


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> ...nur hasch is besser



Die Jugend heutzutage...ne ne...


----------



## CC-Racer93 (23. November 2008)

ich rauch kein hasch


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

sorry...


----------



## Cuscuta (23. November 2008)

Mein erstes richtiges bike, zumindest soweit es das budget hergab 
(Vorbau und Spacerturm werd ich sicher mit der Zeit noch ändern)


----------



## The Floh (23. November 2008)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut....
Jetzt ist das Ziel endlich erreicht, 9,8kg bei voller Alpencrosstauglichkeit welche dieses Jahr ansteht... Ich bin momentan nur am überlegen die Laufräder zu entlabeln, was meint ihr?
Meine Kamera hatte leider Probleme mit diesen Lichtverhältnissen...














Es hört übrigens auf den Namen Fienchen...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Ich seh nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (23. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich seh nix



komisch...
edit: jetzt sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Groudon (23. November 2008)

tolles Rad ! würde die Label auf den Felgen lassen - geben dem ohnehin schon schlichten Bike den letzten Touch !


----------



## chri55 (23. November 2008)

schönes Rad, ich mag Endorfins.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Ah ja...
Schick! Die Reba is nachlackiert oder?


----------



## The Floh (23. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ah ja...
> Schick! Die Reba is nachlackiert oder?



Nein, ist eine Reba aus 2005 die einfach nur entlabelt wurde...


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Nein, ist eine Reba aus 2005 die einfach nur entlabelt wurde...



Ok
Btw: für mich wär an deinem Endorfin zuviel XTR und zuviel Nobby Nic dran

Aber man kanns nur immer wieder wiederholen: Dir muss es gefallen!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (23. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Btw: für mich wär an deinem Endorfin zuviel XTR und zuviel Nobby Nic dran



Kannst du das näher erläutern?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

The Floh schrieb:


> Kannst du das näher erläutern?



Mag ich einfach nich
NN weil jeder den fährt und XTR empfinde ich nur als 'Blinbling'.


----------



## Triturbo (23. November 2008)

Das Transalp könnte vielleicht mal ein par Sticker gebrauchen, also ein Schriftzug o.ä. sonst schick und solide, wenn man sich die Pedale wegdenkt.

Das Endorfin ist klasse ! Dezent und schön. Ich hätte aber den Schriftzug auf der Gabel gelassen.

edit:


aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mag ich einfach nich
> NN weil jeder den fährt und XTR empfinde ich nur als 'Blinbling'.



Ich geb mal mein Senf dazu: Grade das finde ich an der XTR so schön. Sie setzt optisch der XT die Krone auf und ist auch ein wenig leichter. Leider aber Kostenintensiv. NN ist an sich ein guter Reifen, wenn man auch hier auf das Gramm schaut.


----------



## The Floh (23. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> XTR empfinde ich nur als 'Blinbling'.



Für die 5rot hat das Geld leider nicht gereicht...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2008)

so, hier mal mein studentenbike...







mein allmountainbike, mit dem ich auch marathons fahre.


----------



## The Floh (23. November 2008)

fett


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Gerade das fette X stört mich am meisten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> XTR empfinde ich nur als 'Blinbling'.





Wer viel (km) und Rennen fährt weiß warum XTR. Mehr Style hats sowieso.


----------



## xas (24. November 2008)

@The Floh: ich würde die Felgen entlabeln - die DT Swiss Sticker passen farblich nicht zum Rest. Ich finde es schlichter schöner.


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wer viel (km) und Rennen fährt weiß warum XTR. Mehr Style hats sowieso.



So ein absoluter Blödsinn. Zum Totlachen!
Jeder, der viel km fährt, weiß, dass gerade die Titan Ritzel schneller verschleißen als die gehärteten Stahlritzel der XT. Und auf Style kann man bei hoher km-Leistung getrost schei$en. Die Präzision der Schaltvorgänge ist dieselbe. Und wenn man zwei Gänge auf einmal schalten will, kann man die XTR Shifter auch mit der restlichen XT kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (24. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> So ein absoluter Blödsinn. Zum Totlachen!
> Jeder, der viel km fährt, weiß, dass gerade die Titan Ritzel schneller verschleißen als die gehärteten Stahlritzel der XT. Und auf Style kann man bei hoher km-Leistung getrost schei$en. Die Präzision der Schaltvorgänge ist dieselbe. Und wenn man zwei Gänge auf einmal schalten will, kann man die XTR Shifter auch mit der restlichen XT kombinieren.



signed. XTR ist für die letzten paar Gramm, die Gewichtsersparnis steht für den normal ambitionierten Racer in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Ich find das immer herrlich, wenn die Leute Fox F-Series und Rebas statt R7 MRDs oder wenigstens Durins verbauen aber dann mit kompletter XTR-Ausstattung aufwarten. 

Das selbe bei den Nics. Sicher passable Reifen wenn (!) sie neu sind. Aber einerseits will sich nicht jeder alle 2 Monate neue Reifen holen (dann sind die nics nämlich unten) und andererseits gibts leichteres mit mehr grip was länger hält. Aber bei vielen reicht der Horizont halt nur bis zu den Bike-Bravos.


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. November 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> [...]Das selbe bei den Nics. Sicher passable Reifen wenn (!) sie neu sind. Aber einerseits will sich nicht jeder alle 2 Monate neue Reifen holen (dann sind die nics nämlich unten) und andererseits gibts leichteres mit mehr grip was länger hält. [...]



Was wären das dann Deiner Meinung nach für Reifen? Ich bin gerade auch bei NN gelandet, aber die sind, wie Du schon sagst, nicht sehr haltbar...


----------



## daniel77 (24. November 2008)

Von der Kassette und den Kettenblättern mal abgesehen, die XTR Schaltkomponenten (Schaltwerk, Hebel und Umwerfer) sind so ziemlich das stabilste und wertigste was man bekommen kann. Ich bin 7 Jahre lang ein 952er XTR Schaltwerk gefahren, bis auf die Schaltrollen nichts kaputtgegangen! Im gleichen Zeitraum habe ich an meiner Alltagsmühle min. 2 XT-Schaltwerke verschlissen.


----------



## damonsta (24. November 2008)

Seit wann muss man sich für XTR rechtfertigen?


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. November 2008)

Keiner muss sich rechtfertigen! (Ich wollte auch keinem auf den Schlips treten) 
In Punkto Verschleiß muss man in erster Linie von Ketten, Kassetten und Kettenblättern reden, und da bietet die XTR keine Vorteile, eine reine Feststellung.  
Davon abgesehen hab ich von den mittleren Composite/Stahl Kettenblättern in Sachen Verscheiß nur Gutes gehört, endlich mal ein Schritt von Shimano in die richtige Richtung


----------



## daniel77 (24. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen hab ich von den mittleren Composite/Stahl Kettenblättern in Sachen Verscheiß nur Gutes gehört, endlich mal ein Schritt von Shimano in die richtige Richtung



Halten keinen Deut länger wie die Alu-Vorgänger der 760er. Kenne min. 5 Leute bei denen die Dinger schon nach 2000km Zahnverlust hatten. Ist also nur Marketing. Was hält und was nicht hält weiß man erst wenn man mal 10.000km im Jahr fährt


----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2008)

Das ist mein Studentenbike: tot! 



Blöde Fragen werden nicht beantwortet, Beileidsbekundungen nur in Form von Geldscheinen angenommen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. November 2008)

Hey, Beileid, aber wenigstens ein Signaturspruch von einem Iserlohner


----------



## Jierdan (24. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Was wären das dann Deiner Meinung nach für Reifen? Ich bin gerade auch bei NN gelandet, aber die sind, wie Du schon sagst, nicht sehr haltbar...



je nach befahrenem Untergrund Maxxis Crossmark, Monorail, Aspen, Larssen TT, Highroller oder Medusa, jeweils in 2.1, liegen alle so etwa zwischen 450 und 500g.
Fürs Hinterrad unter Umständen Flyweight, vorne wär mir das dann doch zu sehr ein Kompromiss. 

Außerdem von Kenda den Small Block 8, vor allem am Hinterrad vorzüglich. Aber vorsicht mit Durchstichen. In der Hinsicht sind die Maxxis deutlich solider.

Und schließlich würde ich auch den Conti MK/RK dem noch NN vorziehen, da muss ich mich aber auf Meinungen von anderen Leuten verlassen die beide gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2008)

Tyler1977, ja, Danke!


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. November 2008)

Das umgeschweisste Pro Fro hatte aber auch wirklich ein langes, hartes Leben hinter sich...
Stammte damals aus dem Laden wo ich mein Kokopelli erworben hatte.


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. November 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, hier mal mein studentenbike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem ganzen Scheiss Gelaber geht dieses wunderschöne 301 gerade zu unter. Super Teil


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2008)

Jierdan schrieb:


> signed. XTR ist für die letzten paar Gramm, die Gewichtsersparnis steht für den normal ambitionierten Racer in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Ich find das immer herrlich, wenn die Leute Fox F-Series und Rebas statt R7 MRDs oder wenigstens Durins verbauen aber dann mit kompletter XTR-Ausstattung aufwarten.
> 
> Das selbe bei den Nics. Sicher passable Reifen wenn (!) sie neu sind. Aber einerseits will sich nicht jeder alle 2 Monate neue Reifen holen (dann sind die nics nämlich unten) und andererseits gibts leichteres mit mehr grip was länger hält. Aber bei vielen reicht der Horizont halt nur bis zu den Bike-Bravos.



Genau
Wobei ich nix gegen die alten XTR Komponenten hab -nich dass ich dir das jetz unterstellen würde, Jierdan- . Die find ich sogar ziemlich stylisch. Außer vielleicht der 960er Kurbel..
Aber das Design der aktuellen XTR und den Preis find ich vollkommen überzogen.
gruß


----------



## Jierdan (24. November 2008)

Auja, die alten Kurbeln waren Sahne! 

XTR ist freilich immernoch das nonplusultra, sogar die aktuellen, ich bestreite das ja garnicht. Ich finde eben, das der "gewöhnliche" Schüler oder Student - der ja gemeinhin nicht gerade im Geld schwimmt - an anderen Stellen an anderen Stellen besser tunen kann. 
Wenns für XTR auchnoch langt, umso besser. Nur kann mir hier keiner erzählen, dass er wegen seiner XTR-Teile Rennen gewinnt oder verliert.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (24. November 2008)

Nur mit Handycam gemacht. Muss reichen 
Ist ein Red Bull AL-800 Werks mit dem neuen Midseason-Rahmen (Factory).
Nächstes Wochenende werden die Reifen gegen ein paar griffigere getauscht. Das Steuerrohr wird auch noch gekürzt. Bin mir über die optimale Vorbauposition noch nicht gnaz sicher. Mein vorheriges Rad war von der Geometrie etwas anders. Das Red Bull gefällt mir da um einiges besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (24. November 2008)

Geht es nur mir so, oder finden auch andere Leute ein starkes Sloping des Oberrohrs hässlich?

Ist jetzt nichts gegen das Rad..! Technisch sicherlich in Ordnung, nur optisch halt gar nicht mein Fall, aber nicht mir muss es gefallen..


----------



## Jierdan (24. November 2008)

ganz im Gegenteil. Schau dir mal mein XTC an, das "slopt" noch viel mehr als das Red Bull  Dort stört mich viel mehr die Rahmenlackierung.

oder meinst jetzt das LV301? 

ich find die Abfallenden Oberrohre jedenfalls sowohl chic als auch praktisch, von mir aus dürften die HT-Bastler ruhig noch bissle mehr mit der Öldruckqutesche ran, ein HT im Stile eines Norco Six hätte doch mal was


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (24. November 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> In dem ganzen Scheiss Gelaber geht dieses wunderschöne 301 gerade zu unter. Super Teil



und das als Studibikewürde farblich noch zu meim passen


----------



## Tundra HT (24. November 2008)

Hi Maddin!
Schickes XC Bike hast dir da jetzt gebaut! Oder hast das bei Magura mitgehen lassen? Und du studierst jetzt ?!?! 
Hier mein Baby: jetzt 9,55kg
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/154761]
	
[/URL]
Gruß vom See!


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2008)

Geiles bike ;-) 
aber ich würde an deiner stelle mal den sattel säubern *gg* 
und ich find das die Felgenaufkleber an dem recht kleinen rad sehr aufallend sind


----------



## Tundra HT (24. November 2008)

> Geiles bike ;-)



Danke!



> und ich find das die Felgenaufkleber an dem recht kleinen rad sehr aufallend sind



Ich weiß, andere im Forum nennen das "laut". Ich möchte mir den Laufradsatz jetzt im Winter eh umbauen. AC-Naben, DT Revolution Speichen und ZTR Race Felgen. Dann müsste ich von 1540gr auf 1320gr kommen.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (24. November 2008)

und noch ne andere Gabel 
ich kenn da ne gute


----------



## Tundra HT (24. November 2008)

Die Boxxer aus deinem Stinky, oder was?!


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (24. November 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Die Boxxer aus deinem Stinky, oder was?!



ne die


----------



## damonsta (24. November 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß, andere im Forum nennen das "laut". Ich möchte mir den Laufradsatz jetzt im Winter eh umbauen. AC-Naben, DT Revolution Speichen und ZTR Race Felgen. Dann müsste ich von 1540gr auf 1320gr kommen.



Das wäre z.B. ich. Loud!

Warum die AMC Naben beibehalten? Nicht lieber XTR, Revos und FRM XMD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (25. November 2008)

@ Damonsta


> Warum die AMC Naben beibehalten? Nicht lieber XTR, Revos und FRM XMD?


Wären mögliche Optionen, dann müsste ich den AC Laufradsatz nicht schlachten und könnte den als Ersatz, auf Halde liegen haben. Aber ich jongliere eh noch mit dem Gewicht des Laufradsatzes rum und eine konkrete Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## volkswagenbike (2. Dezember 2008)

könnt ihr mal wieder fotos zeigen von bikes???


----------



## Mike W. (3. Dezember 2008)

na sicher das:









Grüße

der Mike


P.S.: der rahmen soll irgendwann noch mal weiss werden aber ich bin zu faul zum zerlegen / umlackieren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal wieder fotos zeigen von bikes???



Stell doch mal ein gutes Bild von Deinem ein.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (3. Dezember 2008)

@mike: ist vielleicht doch ein bisschen langhubig für CC?
Mir reichen 85mm locker aus.
Es wurde nach Bildern gefragt? Dann noch mal meins:


----------



## th1nk (3. Dezember 2008)

Na dann poste ich meins doch auch noch...









Specialized Epic Matahon mit Brain Dämpfer und Terralogic Gabel (ja richtig, ich muss keinen Finger rühren, mein Fahrwerk macht alles selbst  das ist echt bequem)

Gewicht wird im Moment noch um die 11.4kg sein, denke jedoch, dass mit ein paar leichten Tuningmassnahmen sub 11 drinliegen sollte....

Parts:

X.9 Trigger
X.0 Schaltwerk
XT  Kurbel
XT  Umwerfer
Mavic/XT/Conti LRS
Fox Terralogic Gabel
Brain/Terralogic Dämpfer
Marta SL Bremsanlage
ja das wäre wohl das wichtigste


----------



## TobiF (11. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein neues Studentenbike....
aber nicht mehr lange denn ich bin bald kein Student mehr!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobiasflath/3098242861/


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2008)

Gail!
bitte mit kurbel kette usw.
und mehr bilder und das gewicht! ;-)
lg DaViD


----------



## TobiF (11. Dezember 2008)

Kommt ja alles noch...
muss nur erst mal alles da sein....
so wiegt es 7,7 kg mit schweren reifen.
Sollten so 8,5 oder so bei rauskommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (11. Dezember 2008)

bin sehr gespannt aufs Endergebnis!!!!!
meins kommt Ende Januar/Anfang Februar, ist aber von der Stange


----------



## damonsta (15. Dezember 2008)

9,9kg. Echtes Kanadisches!


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

Schön! Und mal was anderes, weiß kombiniert mit silber sieht man selten. 

Die neuen Rockies mit dem Knick im Unterrohr verursachen immer Brechreiz bei mir. Warum müssen alle Räder gleich aussehen?


----------



## damonsta (15. Dezember 2008)

Danke und: Willkommen im Club. Kannst dir ja vorstellen wie lange ich den Rahmen suchen musste.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein Bergwerk :



Neue Gabel und Bremse kommt nächsten Monat (Durin und Marta) sattel vll auch noch...
kann auch sein das ein komplett neues Bike kommt wenns mit dem Sponsor klappt wie es immoment aussieht schon !
lg DaViD


----------



## Christian Back (16. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Bergwerk :
> Neue Gabel und Bremse kommt nächsten Monat (Durin und Marta) sattel vll auch noch...
> kann auch sein das ein komplett neues Bike kommt wenns mit dem Sponsor klappt wie es immoment aussieht schon !
> lg DaViD



endlich mal ein Schüler- und Studentenbike, das nicht so dekadent daherkommt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (16. Dezember 2008)

Und der Sattel wird nicht getauscht? ...


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

@ Christain Danke 

@Kona86 Doch doch aber das kann noch dauern bis ich Geld habe .... 
Schüler halt ...


----------



## Christian Back (16. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Christain Danke
> 
> @Kona86 Doch doch aber das kann noch dauern bis ich Geld habe ....
> Schüler halt ...



Einfach den Sattelbezug entfernen. Mache ich in solchen Fällen auch (Selle Italia SLR TT); du sitzt doch eh´ mehr auf dem Polster der Hose als den dünnen Schaumstoff des Sattels. Nur die Kanten etwas abrunden, dann geht es.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut denn der Sattel hat in der Mitte eine kleine Rille :-D


----------



## Christian Back (16. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut denn der Sattel hat in der Mitte eine kleine Rille :-D



Wenn er zum Austausch ansteht, einfach probieren. Ansonsten gibt es jemanden in Cochem im Dunstkreis von Elmar Schrauth (Crossladen.de), der bezieht die Dinger mit bestem Leder.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja werde ich wohl auch machen....
aber neu beziehen lohnt sich bei einem 20 â¬ Sattel nicht!


----------



## Christian Back (16. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja werde ich wohl auch machen....
> aber neu beziehen lohnt sich bei einem 20  Sattel nicht!


----------



## mucho (16. Dezember 2008)

bei dem rad sieht man wenigstens mal dass es auch gefahren wird


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2008)

ja und wie es gefahren wird dieses jahr 12000km 
so muss es doch auch sein ...


----------



## gtbiker (16. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ja und wie es gefahren wird dieses jahr 12000km
> so muss es doch auch sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2008)

=)
so sah es letzes Jahr um die Zeit aus!


----------



## Kendooo (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist der Lenker immer noch so breit wie damals? War zwischen einigen bäumen ja durchaus knapp.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2008)

nein!


----------



## kona86 (29. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich ist es soweit! Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist!

Und ab gehts!























[/


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es soweit! Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist!
> 
> Und ab gehts!




 Mein Gott ist das schön!!!!! Und das meine ich ehrlich!!!!!


----------



## Sateless (29. Dezember 2008)

boah ... fast zu schön zum fahren!


----------



## CC-Racer93 (29. Dezember 2008)

geiles Bike, un sehr schönes Gewicht!!!


----------



## CC-Racer93 (29. Dezember 2008)

wollt ich noch sagen Flaschenhalter fehlt noch.
Ein King Cage Titan würde doch optisch passen oder??


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Dezember 2008)

Mein bescheidener Beitrag...





Vorbau kommt die Woche noch ein 100 er Extralite u ein 100er F99 mal schaun. Aso ja Stütze is net meine Höhe, kam grad vom Händler wo ich 

diese hier hab entlüften lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (29. Dezember 2008)

CC-Racer93 schrieb:


> wollt ich noch sagen Flaschenhalter fehlt noch.
> Ein King Cage Titan würde doch optisch passen oder??



Mal sehen...


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es soweit! Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist!
> 
> Und ab gehts!
> 
> ...



Ich habe lange Überlegt, was irgendwie störend auf mich wirkt.
Die Kurbel... Durch die relativ "dicken" schwarzen Kettenblätter wirkt sie zu massiv am filigranen Titan-Rahmen. Sonst ist es


----------



## mucho (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Scale ist glaube ich das einzige, was mir hier aus dem Forum wirklich gefällt. Ohne bunte Geschmacksverirrungen.

Das Rewel sieht klasse aus, Hinterbau und die Ausfallenden fallen auf.
Die Kritik bezüglich der XTR Kurbel stimmt zwar, finde es aber nicht soo schlimm.


----------



## spengleschieber (30. Dezember 2008)

es wird bald einen neuen Verein geben! iNorddeutschland,mehr wird noch nicht verrarten.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Bike. Hat dieses Jahr einige Tausend Trainings Kilometer und einige Rennen hinter sich gebracht.





War aber seine letzte Saison. Hat jetzt mit dem Team geklappt und nächste Saison bin ich auf was neuem unterwegs. Obwohls schön war manchmal mit dem älteren Bike neue stehen zu lassen..(vorallem runter mit 60mm Federweg..=))

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild im Einsatz. Letzte Meter vor dem Ziel..





Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Januar 2009)

Klasse das Rocky, geht nichts über gute Mitt 90er!


----------



## moraa (2. Januar 2009)

Schönes Rewel 

Das Scale ist eben mal wieder ein Scale, aber - wie mucho schon angemerkt hat - ein schnörkellos schwarz-silbernes. 
Schön so! 
Nur die Kurbel würde in - na was wohl??? - schwarz! besser passen.

Jetzt - nach eiun paar Änderungen - zum letzten Mal was von mir in diesem Thread:






















Komplett bei flickr.


----------



## spengleschieber (3. Januar 2009)

Für das Ti H.Tail wünsche ich mir eine etwas bessere Sattelstütze.Ich denke hier auch an den Komfort. Use Alien Titan ?!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2009)

Meinst Du das von Kona86?
Da wäre die USE zumindest technisch ein deutlicher Rückschritt. Über die Optik kann man von mir aus streiten, wobei ich die schwarze Stütze passender finde.


----------



## kona86 (3. Januar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst Du das von Kona86?
> Da wäre die USE zumindest technisch ein deutlicher Rückschritt. Über die Optik kann man von mir aus streiten, wobei ich die schwarze Stütze passender finde.



Korrekt - kommt höchstens mal irgendwann ne Masterpiece dran!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Korrekt - kommt höchstens mal irgendwann ne Masterpiece dran!



sehr sehr geiles rad!!
einzig die scheiben und die reifen sagen mir nicht zu.

apropos sattelstütze, kanns sein, dass die verkehrtherum eingbaut is?
ich würde denken, dass das dickere dingen, was am rohr jetzt vorne ist, nach hinten sollte, zwecks krafteinwirkung etc ...if you know what i mean..
obwohl ich ja beim thema sattelstützen die klappe halten sollte


----------



## enweh (3. Januar 2009)

In der Tat wird das Stützenrohr genau andersrum montiert (der Name wird auf der rechten Seite von oben nach unten gelesen). Aber wie es scheint, ist dieses symmetrisch aufgebaut, so daß es wohl kein Problem darstellt. Nur bei der oberen Sattelklemmung gibt es einen Hinweis auf die korrekte Ausrichtung.


----------



## kona86 (3. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt recht!


----------



## ICON82 (3. Januar 2009)

So hier mal mein neues. Frisch aus dem Laden.


----------



## spengleschieber (4. Januar 2009)

das mit dem Verkehrt herum wollte ich erst garnicht erwähnen,sonst hätten mich hier alle für komplett abgehoben gehalten. Gruß S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 54mm (4. Januar 2009)

@ kona86: sind die Teile selbstgewogen und chosen? Ich komm bei so einigem selbstgewogen auf deutlich höhere Werte - Reifen, nur um ein beispiel zu nennen


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Und? Selbst wenn's 300-400g mehr sein sollten ist es noch schweineleicht.


----------



## jan84 (24. Januar 2009)

Vom Fully wieder zurück aufs Hardtail . Mit Klickpedalen (meistens montiert) und andern Reifen auch noch relativ renntauglich . 
Gewicht: Keine Ahnung 

grüße
jan


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2009)

Renntauglich mit der Geometrie? :-O


----------



## jan84 (24. Januar 2009)

Da siehst du welches Problem ?

grüße


----------



## Pupo (24. Januar 2009)

wieso hast du vorne und hinten verschiedene felgen?

lg


----------



## jan84 (24. Januar 2009)

Hatte die Laufräder einzeln gekauft. Finde die breitere Felge hinten jetzt auffm Hardtail aber eigentlich ganz angenehm. Hinten wird aber irgendwann noch was neues kommen, der Leerweg vom Freilauf der XT Nabe stört mich ein wenig.

grüße
jan


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2009)

-Vorbau steil nach oben
-Rizer (oder Lenker steht total falsch?!)
-120 mm?


----------



## Nibbelspanner (25. Januar 2009)

das ist ein drahtesel...halt potthässlich aber hauptsache der rollt.
alles so dürre streben...voll unmodern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt das DMR, auch wenn ich damit keine Rennen fahren wollte. Vorne und hinten die 5.1d fände ich noch passender, das würde dem Potential des Rahmens noch gerechter.
"Potthäßlich" ist in meinen Augen etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## jan84 (25. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> -Vorbau steil nach oben
> -Rizer (oder Lenker steht total falsch?!)
> -120 mm?



90mm Vorbau mit 20°, bisschen muss noch umgespacert werden (das Steuerrohr hat nur 110mm, deswegen werden nen paar Spacer wohl über dem Vorbau bleiben müssen).
Lenker is Flatbar mit 660mm und 11°
Federweg ist 90 - 130mm

Was mich optisch noch stört und auch noch geändert wird bei Gelegenheit:
- Bremsleitung nach hinten mit aufs Oberrohr, Leitungen vorne noch etwas entwirren
- evtl. wenn die Lenkerstellung endgültig ist nen Spacer drehen lassen der passend konisch verläuft

Zu den Laufrädern:
Die 4.2 macht funktioniert mit dem 2.35er Highroller bis ca 1,6bar runter einwandfrei. Bin die Laufradkombi auffm Cube Stereo auch schon gefahren und das ganze hält, auch bei volldurchschlägen (Reifen + Federelemente). Das einzige was mich an den LR wirklich stört ist der Leerweg beim Freilauf der XT Nabe. 

Bzgl der Renntauglichkeit:
Es hat mit dem Stereo eigentlich auch immer fürs erste viertel bis fünftel in den Marathons gereicht. Und so groß, dass ich die paar Prozent die durchn geeigneteres Bike noch drin sind rausholen müsste ist mein Ehrgeiz dann nicht. Dann lieber für die Kohle 3-4 mal mehr in die Berge.

Gewicht liegt mit der Bereifung (2.35 Highroller Draht + 2.25er Ardent + "irgendwelche" Schläuche) übrigens bei rund 12,4 kg. 

Und das Ding macht tierisch Spaß.

grüße
Jan


----------



## damonsta (25. Januar 2009)

54mm schrieb:


> @ kona86: sind die Teile selbstgewogen und chosen? Ich komm bei so einigem selbstgewogen auf deutlich höhere Werte - Reifen, nur um ein beispiel zu nennen



Genau, kona86 ist ein alter Leichtbaubetrüger!

(Habt ihr schonmal was von Auswiegen gehört? Schaut mal in seinen Aufbauthread in "Leichtbau"!)


----------



## ]:-> (25. Januar 2009)

also ich finde den Rahmen sehr nett. Kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen dass er so richtig Spass macht. Mit der 5.1er Felge und dicken Reifen kann man da best. ordentlich durchs Unterholz heizen.
Was mich irritiert ist schon der Lenker, entweder es ist die Perspektive oder der Flatbar ist nach oben verdreht. Wenn du die Höhe brauchst und nicht noch mehr Spacer drunter packen willst, nimm doch einen leichten Riser.

[edit:]kann mir noch jemand was zum Rahmen sagen, also Name und v.a. für welche Gabeln der gemacht ist.


----------



## MöveBasti (25. Januar 2009)

kanns sein dass,du 2 lockout hebel dran hast?!


----------



## jan84 (25. Januar 2009)

Der Lenker ist absichtlich nach oben verdreht, auf dem Bild isses aber noch mehr als es letztendlich geworden ist. Mehr Höhe brauch ich nicht, auf dem Bild is das alles noch (viel) zu hoch gewesen, sobald ich die Bremsleitung mal noch umgelegt hab mach ich nochmaln Bild. 
Rahmen ist ein DMR Switchback, ist afaik bis 130 oder 140mm. 

Ein Hebel ist Plattform der andere Gabelabsenkung. 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (25. Januar 2009)

jetzt wo ich mal schöne fotos habe, pack ich mein radl hier auch noch mal rein.






ca. 12kg, etwas über 500 kosten,
tuningideen sind ne starrgabel und leichterer LRS sowie demontage des großen KBs. letztere idee sagt mir immer mehr zu, werd ich wohl bald mal machen. kost ja nix.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2009)

Wieso das Große abbauen? Hinten so'ne riesen Kassette und 'n mittleres Blatt nur?


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Januar 2009)

Fährst Du gerne hohe Frequenzen? Hau lieber das Kleine weg


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

ich fahre zum einen hohen frequenz und zum anderen meide ich waldautobahnen. wenn ich also sehr schnell fahre, fahre ich im stehen und rolle nur, um wurzeln und so abfedern zu können. das große KB kette ich nur ab und zu in der stadt, aber es setzt halt auch manchmal auf, was ich als größeren nachteil sehe als den vorteil der topspeed.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> tuningideen sind ne starrgabel und leichterer LRS sowie demontage des großen KBs. letztere idee sagt mir immer mehr zu, werd ich wohl bald mal machen. kost ja nix.




Kann ich nur unterstützen. Starr ist gut, LRS sowieso und die Idee mit dem Kettenblatt hatt ich auch. Das nutz ich nur in 2% aller Fälle und dann auch nur meistens, weil die Kette sonst am Umwerfer schleifen würde.


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterstützen. Starr ist gut, LRS sowieso und die Idee mit dem Kettenblatt hatt ich auch. Das nutz ich nur in 2% aller Fälle und dann auch nur meistens, weil die Kette sonst am Umwerfer schleifen würde.




das mit dem starr würd ich ja gerne mal ausprobieren. meinem lockout will ich das aber nicht antun, und einfach mal eben ne 180 gabel kaufen will ich auch nicht.


das KB kommt demnächst mal ab, find ich von der funktion echt von vorteil, aber ich muss mit noch ne elegante lösung für die zu langen KB-schrauben überlegen. weil passende unterlegscheiben gibts glaub ich nicht, und kürzere schrauben find ich unverschämt teuer.


----------



## benne1989 (26. Januar 2009)

Schleif doch die Zähne weg. Dann haste den entscheidenden Ticken mehr Bodenfreiheit, n leichten Bashguard und kein Schraubenproblem mehr.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr ne Kinesis Maxlight mit 425mm Ebh. Find ich super. Und die kostet nur 100â¬. Was willst du denn fÃ¼r 180 kaufen?

Und ne leichtere und elegantere LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r Bashguard wÃ¤r ne Carbonplatte zusÃ¤gen. 
Wenn man die ZÃ¤hne abschleift wÃ¤r das dann doch auch noch viel zu hoch find ich..

Und man kÃ¶nnte dann doch auch die KB-Schrauben mit nem SchleifgerÃ¤t bearbeiten, oder nich?


----------



## xXwannabeXx (26. Januar 2009)

Bin gerade dabei  den selben Rahmen aufzubauen. Wenn die 180er Scheibe da ist werde ich mal Bilder posten


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ne Kinesis Maxlight mit 425mm Ebh. Find ich super. Und die kostet nur 100. Was willst du denn für 180 kaufen?
> 
> Und ne leichtere und elegantere Lösung für Bashguard wär ne Carbonplatte zusägen.
> Wenn man die Zähne abschleift wär das dann doch auch noch viel zu hoch find ich..
> ...



ich hab an die Pro Carbon gedacht, die erhält mit 445mm besser die geometrie und hat zudem PM-aufnahme, wie meine bremse auch (bin halt kein adapterfreund).

an die maxlight hatte ich auch gedacht, die gefällt mir wegen IS2000 und der pepperoni-form aber nicht so wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Ok. 
Vor der Kinesis hatte ich eine Pace RC31 c-type dran. Die sieht ja vom Aufbau her sehr ähnlich aus. Die hat mir beim Bremsen zu doll geflext (4-5cm bei starkem Bremsen).
Ansonsten is die Pace aber klasse. Ich weiß jetz nich inwiewiet sich das Mehrgewicht der Pro Carbon gegenüber der Pace in Steifigkeitszuwachs ausdrückt, aber allzuviel wird das bestimmt nicht sein..


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

bisschen flexen kannse ruhig, das macht meine skareb zur zeit auch, nur brechen soll sie halt nicht.
wobei das systemgewicht bei mir mit 70kg+12kg auch nicht sonderlich hoch ist und ich nur mit ner günstigen shimano-bremse mit 160er scheibe fahre.

ich suche vor allem die vorteile, dass sie beim bremsen nicht eintaucht, das rad vorne leichter wird und dass ich stoppies ohne sorge um irgendwelche buchsen machen kann.


btw: die hier hab ich auch noch gefunden. ist da die bremsaufnahme rechts? oder wird die so eingebaut, dass der bremssattel nach vorne zeigt und die cantis nach hinten?


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> bisschen flexen kannse ruhig, das macht meine skareb zur zeit auch, nur brechen soll sie halt nicht.
> wobei das systemgewicht bei mir mit 70kg+12kg auch nicht sonderlich hoch ist und ich nur mit ner günstigen shimano-bremse mit 160er scheibe fahre.



Das dürfte ohne Probleme gehn.



Flanschbob schrieb:


> ich suche vor allem die vorteile, dass sie beim bremsen nicht eintaucht, das rad vorne leichter wird und dass ich stoppies ohne sorge um irgendwelche buchsen machen kann.



Das würd ich einer Carbongabel jedoch nicht antun wollen. Habs mal ne zeitlang probiert mit der Pace, weckt aber kein Vertrauen.


----------



## Tundra HT (26. Januar 2009)

@Flanschbob
Guckst du hier:http://www.hot-and-bikey.de/catalog/images/Fork5w.jpg
Ist leichter und schöner wie die Pro. Kostet glaub ich auch weniger.

Kanns sein das du da ne Trekking LX drauf hast?! Das große KB sieht irgendwie größer aus wie 44 Zähne.


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

hm, die KEIL-gabel sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, weil sie anders als die pro keine silber-glänzende krone hat. hat aber leider ne IS2000-aufnahme. und heißt nicht leichter immer auch weniger stabil, bei starr-gabeln zumindest?

das große KB hat 42 oder 44 zähne, größer nicht. sieht vlt nur so aus, weils schwarz ist oder so.


----------



## Christian Back (26. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> hm, die KEIL-gabel sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, weil sie anders als die pro keine silber-glänzende krone hat. hat aber leider ne IS2000-aufnahme. und heißt nicht leichter immer auch weniger stabil, bei starr-gabeln zumindest?
> 
> das große KB hat 42 oder 44 zähne, größer nicht. sieht vlt nur so aus, weils schwarz ist oder so.



Wenn du Scheibenbremsen fahren willst, da würde ich persönlich zu einer Alu- Gabel vom Schlage einer Kinsesis Maxlight raten. 
Die hat eben alles, was der Starrbikefahrer fürderhin will: leicht (relativ), bocksteif und günstig. Und es gibt sie in drei Längen (von 400- 445 mm). Da hast du die Wahl beim Fahrverhalten von superspritzig bis eher träge, je nach Bike- Geo.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Wenn du Scheibenbremsen fahren willst, da würde ich persönlich zu einer Alu- Gabel vom Schlage einer Kinsesis Maxlight raten.
> Die hat eben alles, was der Starrbikefahrer fürderhin will: leicht (relativ), bocksteif und günstig. Und es gibt sie in drei Längen (von 400- 445 mm). Da hast du die Wahl beim Fahrverhalten von superspritzig bis eher träge, je nach Bike- Geo.


----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

jetzt habt ihr so viel gutes über die maxlight erzählt, jetzt gefällt sie mir doch ganz gut.
ich brauch zwar nen PM/IS-adapter, aber dafür ist sie aus alu (bin kein großer carbon-fan, ist ne vertrauensfrage) und schön billig (100 war jetzt das günstigste was ich gefunden habe).
außerdem passt sie wohl am besten zu meiner stoppie- und bunnyhop-leidenschaft.

naja, hab im märz geburtstag, bis dahin wirds entschieden


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Guter Junge.
Die gebogene Gabel gibt auch nen leicht klassischen Look, wie ich finde.

425mm Ebh bringen auch ne ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung. 400mm wärn mir aber zu krass. Ich würd maximal 12-13cm fahrn.

Bei der Procraft bin ich überfragt. Sieht nicht funktionstauglich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (26. Januar 2009)

hatte am ehesten an die 450er gedacht, weil mir meine jetzige position mit der 80mm-gabel sehr gut gefällt. dein GT mit der 425er sieht zwar sehr genial aus, aber auch sehr extrem. da hol ich die extra 25mm gleich mit und hab keine überraschungen.
hoffentlich hält sich das klassische am look in grenzen, darauf war ich nicht wirklich aus. 

hauptsache es sieht krass radikal aus und die mitfahrer werden am berg noch krasser pulverisiert


----------



## Kendooo (26. Januar 2009)

Ist die Skareb so weich, dass man da bei Stoppies Angst um die Buchsen haben muss?
Gibts nicht vielleicht noch schöne Starrgabeln ähnlich den Cannondale P-Bone? Fänd ich ziemlich schick.
Und damit das Ganze hier nicht ganz abtriftet auch noch ein älteres Bild:


----------



## Tundra HT (26. Januar 2009)

@Flanschbob
Es gibt auch Alu Starrgabeln, die genauso aussehen wie die Keil oder die Pro Gabel. Stevens verbaut die in ein paar Modellen. (Street Flyer) Hat genau die Geodaten wie die Keil oder Pro. Und sie sieht nicht so filigran und mikrig aus. Schau dich mal im Netz genau um, ich hab sie leider noch nicht gefunden. Aber bei meinem Gewicht tut´s auch die Keil Carbon. Ist heute bestellt worden für meine Alltagsschlampe.
Gruß Jan

Ich hab doch glatt gerade eine Gefunden, hat jetzt 5 Minuten gedauert.
Da! http://www.bike-sport-hauf.de/ebay/auctionmasterbilder/Saso/MKM28PD-ALU_Gabel.jpg
War im Ösi-Ebay. Die gibts bestimmt auch Disc Only!


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> hatte am ehesten an die 450er gedacht, weil mir meine jetzige position mit der 80mm-gabel sehr gut gefällt. dein GT mit der 425er sieht zwar sehr genial aus, aber auch sehr extrem. da hol ich die extra 25mm gleich mit und hab keine überraschungen.
> hoffentlich hält sich das klassische am look in grenzen, darauf war ich nicht wirklich aus.
> 
> hauptsache es sieht krass radikal aus und die mitfahrer werden am berg noch krasser pulverisiert



Danke!
Gute Einstellung (die mit dem Berg und pulverisieren)
Und sicherlich wirst du die richtige Entscheidung für dich und dein Bike treffen.


----------



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> jetzt habt ihr so viel gutes über die maxlight erzählt, jetzt gefällt sie mir doch ganz gut.
> ich brauch zwar nen PM/IS-adapter, aber dafür ist sie aus alu (bin kein großer carbon-fan, ist ne vertrauensfrage) und schön billig (100 war jetzt das günstigste was ich gefunden habe).
> außerdem passt sie wohl am besten zu meiner stoppie- und bunnyhop-leidenschaft.
> 
> naja, hab im märz geburtstag, bis dahin wirds entschieden



Schaust du hier, zwar ohne Scheibe, aber in 425er Länge. Die Lange sähe, glaube ich, eher komisch aus?


----------



## Flanschbob (27. Januar 2009)

das sieht echt mal schön stimmig aus, wobei ich die überhöhung schon einigermaßen krass finde.
die maxlight hat ja nun durch die pepperoni-form einen größeren nachlauf als eine normale federgabel. gehe ich dann richtig in der annahme, dass das rad mit einer maxlight mit gleicher einbauhöhe arg träger wird, als mit federgabel?
mein steuerrohrwinkel ist eh schon einigermaßen flach. sollte ich dann wohl doch eher die 425er nehmen? 
hab halt nur angst, dass dann zu viel gewicht auf die handegelenke kommt.


btw.: wie schmal ist bitte dein lenker? sieht ja nach singlespeed zum zwischen-autos-durchschlängeln aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> das sieht echt mal schön stimmig aus, wobei ich die überhöhung schon einigermaßen krass finde.
> die maxlight hat ja nun durch die pepperoni-form einen größeren nachlauf als eine normale federgabel. gehe ich dann richtig in der annahme, dass das rad mit einer maxlight mit gleicher einbauhöhe arg träger wird, als mit federgabel?
> mein steuerrohrwinkel ist eh schon einigermaßen flach. sollte ich dann wohl doch eher die 425er nehmen?
> hab halt nur angst, dass dann zu viel gewicht auf die handegelenke kommt.



Das ist nicht richtig. Das täuscht. Bei ner Federgabel sind ja die Standrohre nach vorn versetzt im Vergleich zum Steuerrohr und die Ausfallenden gehen ja auch nochmal nach vorn.
Das ist bei meiner Reba und der 425er Maxlight gleich.


----------



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

Die Maxlight hat 45mm Vorbiegung, eine Federgabel ist (in der Seitenansicht) an der Krone nach vorn gebaut, dazu sind die Ausfallenden vorn angeschweißt. Ergo kommt das gleich. 
Die Maxlight hat eben eine "Federgabelgeometrie".

Bei flacherem Lenkwinkel würde ich zur 425er raten, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Unfahrbar wird mein Rad selbst mit der 400er nicht, nur etwas "singletrailkompatibler"!

Meine Überhöhung geht so, weil das Oberrohr etwas kürzer als an den neuen Rahmen ist (ist ein ´98er Modell).
Und du kannst einiges mit Spacern ausgleichen.

@ agressor: warst schneller... 

ach so: mein Lenker ist, schätze mal, so pro Seite vier cm kürzer...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Und weil ich das Photo so schön finde zeig ich auch mal meine Kinesiskomposition.
Der Vorbau war nur zu dieser Ausfahrt rumgedreht...


----------



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Und weil ich das Photo so schön finde zeig ich auch mal meine Kinesiskomposition.
> Der Vorbau war nur zu dieser Ausfahrt rumgedreht...



Ich seh´ nix !!!


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ich seh´ nix !!!



Wirklich...?


----------



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wirklich...?



Goil ! 
Ich kann seh´n !


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte den Link vergessen und gleich auf Ändern gedrückt 
Mein Rahmen is übrigens auch von Kinesis.


----------



## Flanschbob (27. Januar 2009)

ah ok, das mit dem verstz hatte ich vergessen, macht sinn das ganze.

übrigens sehr erfreulich, dass ich hier von enthusiasten beraten werde. das gibts in keinem mir bekannten radladen. danke dafür.
jetzt wo ihr euch so angestrengt habt, MUSS ich den hunni ja fast springen lassen.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> ah ok, das mit dem verstz hatte ich vergessen, macht sinn das ganze.
> 
> übrigens sehr erfreulich, dass ich hier von enthusiasten beraten werde. das gibts in keinem mir bekannten radladen. danke dafür.
> jetzt wo ihr euch so angestrengt habt, MUSS ich den hunni ja fast springen lassen.



-Internet sei dank- geht das ja heutzutage
Und das Fahrverhalten hat sich gegenüber einer Federgabel deutlich ins agile verbessert. So wird dein Bike wieselflink.
Und das mit dem Adapter wird bestimmt auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## ]:-> (27. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich heute wieder auf meinem alten HT mit Judy TT gesessen bin die schon seit einiger Zeit "starr" ist und dann hier rein geschaut habe war die Sache klar 
In Zukunft wird auf meinem HT (mein erstes Bike aus der Jugend  und immernoch allwinterlich im Schlammeinsatz ) auch starr gefahren - perfekt.
Allerdings brauche ich Canti-Sockel.

sehe gerade, es gibt da ja verschiedene Maxlight-Bauformen. 
siehe:http://www.bikecorner24.de/kinesis-alu-mtbgabel-26-maxlight-p-547.html
und: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...light-V-Brake-only-Starrgabel-MTB::11753.html
kann da jemand von euch was dazu sagen - unterschiede/älter-neuer oder sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (27. Januar 2009)

Die von Mailorder mit den blauen Stickern ist aktuell. Die andere ist verstärkt, hat Disc- Aufnahme und sieht irgendwie nach Dual aus.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Januar 2009)

alles klar, danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## chri55 (27. Januar 2009)

also ich persönlich finde die an Federgabeln angelehnte Optik am MTB deutlich schöner. und auch nicht wesentlich teurer.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

Aber nich, dass jetz starr ein Trend wird...
@your enemy: Ich find beide Arten äußerst ansprechend.

So sah meins im noch im Sommer aus, mit Pace


----------



## Tundra HT (27. Januar 2009)

@Your Enemy
Seh ich auch so, die Oldschool Optik würde eher an Stahl oder Titan Rahmen passen, die filigranere Rohrsätze haben.
Noch mal nen Link:http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php?bik_id=566&lang=de_DE


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Der Vorbau war nur zu dieser Ausfahrt rumgedreht...



Ich hoffe, dass das bei der Stütze derselbe Fall ist.


----------



## benne1989 (27. Januar 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das bei der Stütze derselbe Fall ist.



Das kann ich schonmal beantworten. Die Stütze ist immer so. Form follows Funktion. Ich weiß auch nicht wie man drauf sitzen kann aber wenns ihm passt.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Januar 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das bei der Stütze derselbe Fall ist.



Och bitte...das is doch mittlerweile schon breitgtreten genug gewesen...wenn nicht hier, dann in einem andern thread.
Ich sag zu der Stütze ab jetz nix mehr und wäre euch/dir sehr verbunden, wenn [ihr euch/du dich] damit abfindet.
Wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat, kann ich das nicht ändern.


p.s. Ich lade jeden herzlich ein nach Jena zu kommen und sich von der Funktion selbst zu überzeugen!


----------



## Tundra HT (27. Januar 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das bei der Stütze derselbe Fall ist.



Ups, sorry Agressor2, konnts mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karkas (28. Januar 2009)

mein neuer Liebling, gestern abgeholt.
Sie wartet noch auf diverse Modifizierungen, aber die Grundlage gefällt mir 



PS: Hallo, Herr Gelbstich


----------



## Christian Back (28. Januar 2009)

karkas schrieb:


> mein neuer Liebling, gestern abgeholt.
> Sie wartet noch auf diverse Modifizierungen, aber die Grundlage gefällt mir
> 
> 
> ...



Fein, eine (fast) starre Gabel...


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein beitrag zum thema starrbikes:


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusamen!
Habe mal "besser" Bilder gemacht!
Müsste jetzt auf 9,3-9,4 kg sein Sattel wird auch noch getauscht! 




















LG DaViD!


----------



## damonsta (30. Januar 2009)

Gar nicht hässlich das Bike. Nur der LRS passt nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Danke!

Die Felgenaufkleber kommen vll noch ab!

Was meint ihr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (30. Januar 2009)

Aber hallo! Ab damit Jung!


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hier mal mein beitrag zum thema starrbikes:



Schön! Klassisch! Schmutzig!!!


----------



## Christian Back (30. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Die Felgenaufkleber kommen vll noch ab!
> 
> Was meint ihr?!



Dranlassen! Man darf jetzt wieder "American" tragen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Die Felgenaufkleber kommen vll noch ab!
> 
> Was meint ihr?!



Wenn die Aufkleber nicht unter Lack sind - runter damit.


----------



## CSB (30. Januar 2009)

Auf Jeden Fall Ab!!!!


----------



## moraa (30. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Gar nicht hässlich das Bike. Nur der LRS passt nicht.



Was´n mit dir los? So ein Kommentar trotz deiner Lieblings-Stütze?

Inhaltlich muss ich aber zustimmen, schönes BW.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Januar 2009)

@erkan1984: Stahl + starr = Top!!


----------



## moraa (30. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @erkan1984: Stahl + starr = Top!!



Und dann auch noch mit reduzierter Ganganzahl


----------



## ]:-> (31. Januar 2009)

@erkan1984 
dabei noch eine Frage an dich und vll. auch alle andern: nutzt du/man bei 1x9 einfach das mittlere Blatt und das funzt gleich oder muss man noch was umbauen/abschleifen etc?

Hier mal noch ein Pic. von meinem Studi  CC-ler:


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön und schnell.
Mach mal schöne Bilder der Schokoladenseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (1. Februar 2009)

]:->;5540748 schrieb:
			
		

> @erkan1984
> dabei noch eine Frage an dich und vll. auch alle andern: nutzt du/man bei 1x9 einfach das mittlere Blatt und das funzt gleich oder muss man noch was umbauen/abschleifen etc?
> 
> Hier mal noch ein Pic. von meinem Studi  CC-ler:



also, ich hab einfach das mittlere Blatt an seiner Stellen gelassen, durch den Bashguard konnte ich die Originalen Kurbelschrauben dran lassen.Ansonsten brauchst du kürzere, oder schleifst die Vorhandenen einfach ab. Oder machst U-Scheiben Drunter.
Ich geb zu, manchmal, bei sehr "rauhen" Bedingungen Fällt die Kette runter, speziell, wenn man Rückwärts tritt (vielleicht lässt sich dies durch ein abschleifen der Steighilfen Verhindern).
Ich hab dann oft nen Alten Umwerfer als "Kettenführung" dran.Das aber meist nur, wenn ich für den Sommer vorne Das große Blatt auflege.
Mit einer Straffen Kette sollte dieses Problem behebbar sein.
Ach ja, ich hab anstatt, 1 Innenlagerspacer links und 2 Rechts, 2 Links und 1 Rechts, das bringt die Gesamte Kurbel nochmal ein Stück mehr zum Rad hin.


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

dein cannondale ist prima ,was hälst du von den ergon gr2 carbon?


----------



## DonMosquito (1. Februar 2009)

Aloha jungs,

Hab mich heute extra angemeldet, weil ich eure Hilfe brache, weil mir die Erfahrung fehlt.
Also folgendes:
Ich bin früher immer gerne Fahrrad gefahren aber dann kam der Führerschein und jetzt habe ich keine Ahnung mehr.
Aber jetzt will ich mir nen bike zulegen: Folgendes Agebot habe ich bekommen:
FOCUS ROCK SPRINGS, will von mir zu Hause damit regelmäßiger zur Arbeit fahren und kann es dort wegschließen, nur falls jemand wegen Diebstahl was anfängt.
so wie ich mal geschaut habe scheint es ganz gut zu sein, aber es gibt nirgendwo ein feedback...evtl. sagt es ja einen was


----------



## damonsta (1. Februar 2009)

Stell die Frage ins Kaufberatungsunterforum. Das ist eine *Galerie*! Eine Galerie ist etwas, wo primär Bilder gezeigt werden.


----------



## DonMosquito (1. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank, obwohl du dir den 2. Satz hättest sparen können.


----------



## damonsta (1. Februar 2009)

Du dir den ganzen Beitrag.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2009)

DonMosquito schrieb:


> [...] obwohl du dir den 2. Satz hättest sparen können.



Du meinst den dritten?


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

oder den letzten


----------



## ]:-> (1. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schön und schnell.
> Mach mal schöne Bilder der Schokoladenseite.



Hey, danke.

Die schönen Bilder werden bei schönem Wetter nachgereicht (habe gerade gesehen, dass man meine Salsa TI Schnellspanner garnicht richtig sieht) Im Moment hat es eine ganz gute Fangopackung drauf 



> dein cannondale ist prima ,was hälst du von den ergon gr2 carbon?


Nun ja, komme mit den Ritchey Schaumstoffgriffen seit Jahren ziemlich gut klar, zumal sie noch ein wenig dämpfen  Aber das angegebene Gewicht ist von den Ergons ist echt interessant, das ist garnicht mal mehr als WCS Hörnchen&Schaumstoffgriffe - nur preislich sind die Erg. ne Klasse darüber.
Aber eine Carbonversteifung bräuchte im Moment mein Nacken - jaja, Frühjahr, Prüfungszeit und gestreckte Sitzposition ...

@Erkan1984: Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung - werde das wohl mal an meinem (dank euch jetzt starren) alten Trainingsgaul ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## Jurek (11. Februar 2009)

Mein Bike:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich bin Schüler und hab das Bike nur meiner großzügigen Verwandschaft zu verdanken, die mir an meiner Konfirmatiion meinen  größten Wunsch erfüllt hat!!!!!!!!!!!
MFG Jurek


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Februar 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> Mein Bike: ... Ich bin Schüler und hab das Bike nur meiner großzügigen Verwandschaft zu verdanken, die mir an meiner Konfirmatiion meinen  größten Wunsch erfüllt hat!!!!!!!!!!!
> MFG Jurek



Hallo Glückwunsch. Tolles RM. *so ne Verwandschaft wünscht sich sicher mancher hier*


----------



## spengleschieber (12. Februar 2009)

verstehe! Du bist der Prinz von Askanien und anbei eine Flasche Roederer Cristal Jahrgang 1952 ...


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Februar 2009)

[Stänkermodus]Na wenn er das wär, dann hätt er ne Fox statt der Marzocchi, keine Avids, keinen Crossride LRS und anstatt des hässlichen und auch eher suboptimal platzierten Flaschenhalters ne Trinkblase im passenden Rucksack...
[/Stänkermodus]

Peace!


----------



## Aalex (12. Februar 2009)

wenn schon Stänkermodus dann richtig, das kommt von Gestank 

tt: das Rm ist doch als Geschenk ganz nett.

Zum scale hab ich mich schon ausgelassen, ich find an dem Rad einfach nichts, was mir nicht gefällt. Eins von wenigen Rädern, wo die XTR kurbel passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi.s (12. Februar 2009)

Jurek schrieb:


> Mein Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles Teil zur Konfirmation. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## GlanDas (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mir das mit dem Flaschehalter nochmal überlegen


----------



## Jurek (12. Februar 2009)

Die dumme Flasche passt nicht in den Flaschenhalter wenn ich ihn in der viel sinnvolleren und besseren Position angebracht hätte. Bis jetzt noch keine ander lösung gefunden.
(Stänkern könnt ihr gut!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Februar 2009)

Nachdem der Thread jetzt ohnehin schon total abgedriftet ist, vielleicht wäre das ja was für Dich:




Oder ein Camelbak, wie ihn wohl die meisten Leute mit soviel Federweg unter dem Poppes benutzen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2009)

500ml Flasche oder Halter mit seitlicher Öffnung könnten da u.U. Abgilfe schaffen, falls das Problem dieser Natur ist.


----------



## Jurek (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ja eh ein Camelback, aber vielen Dank für eure Fürsorge für irgendwelche nicht vorhandenen Probleme !!!


----------



## mucho (16. März 2009)

Ich belebt das ganze hier mal neu...
Möchte euch mein Taurine SL nicht vorenthalten. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!


----------



## eggbeat (16. März 2009)

Gefällt mir gut, bis auf die silberne Kurbel.
Weißt du was die Laufräder wiegen?


----------



## Waschhausernst (16. März 2009)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzigste, der diese komischen Leftys total hässlig findet?!


----------



## xtcnrsteam (16. März 2009)

Jupp ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsen86 (16. März 2009)

Mein Geaschmack isses auch nich...aber trorzdem sehr nices bike!


----------



## linski (16. März 2009)

"einzige", BITTE!!!


----------



## Waschhausernst (17. März 2009)

Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe tatsächlich überlegt, ob ich es richtig schreibe, oder so. Ich fand, das impliziere diese Maxime ganz gut. 

P.s. Frühs würde ich es auch anders schreiben!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. März 2009)

Schreibst Du dann auch häßlich?

Ich finde das Cannondale ziemlich schmuck. Die Krönung wären Felgenaufkleber in der Farbe des Rahmendesigns.


----------



## volkswagenbike (17. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Ich belebt das ganze hier mal neu...
> Möchte euch mein Taurine SL nicht vorenthalten. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!



Ich hab mal neh frage zur lefty ist die nicht etwas unsicher so in etwa dass mann schneller nach rechts kippt Balance und so???

PS bisschen hässlich ist sie schonn


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2009)

Servus,

sehr schönes Taurine.

Bei den Biketouren komme ich immer am Schaufenster eines örtlichen ZEG Händlers vorbei, wo genau der Rahmen als Komplettbike steht (viel zu schade für das Schaufenster...).

Hier mein Uniflitzer:




Gruß
Kalle


----------



## mucho (17. März 2009)

volkswagenbike schrieb:


> Ich hab mal neh frage zur lefty ist die nicht etwas unsicher so in etwa dass mann schneller nach rechts kippt Balance und so???
> 
> PS bisschen hässlich ist sie schonn



über geschmäcker lässt sich streiten. über funktion nicht.
mit verbundenen augen denkst du dass du eine "normale" gabel fährst...wunderst dich aber wo plötzlich die performance und die lenkpräzision herkommt


----------



## Flanschbob (17. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> über geschmäcker lässt sich streiten. über funktion nicht.
> mit verbundenen augen denkst du dass du eine "normale" gabel fährst...wunderst dich aber wo plötzlich die performance und die lenkpräzision herkommt




mit verbundenen augen denkst du wohl eher "wie dämlich bin ich denn jetzt schon wieder, dass ich hier blind durch die gegen fah...aua"

aber vom fahren isses echt nicht gewöhnungsbedürftig oder so.


----------



## chri55 (17. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> wunderst dich aber wo plötzlich die performance und die lenkpräzision herkommt



die wird doch kaum steifer als eine normale Steckachsgabel (20mm) sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppbaer (17. März 2009)

Hier mal meins:






Endlich fertig gebaut und fahrbereit. Mein erster Eigenbau. 

mfG steppbaer


----------



## mucho (17. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


>



naja dann guck dir hier mal an wie dick die achse in etwa sein wird. ebenso ist die achse fest mit der gabel verbunden, was entscheident für die steifigkeit der verbindung ist


----------



## spengleschieber (17. März 2009)

wenn chuck norris durch das wasser schwimmt wird er nicht naß,das wasser wird chuck norris!


----------



## Sahnie (18. März 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> sehr schönes Taurine.
> 
> ...



Seit wann führen MTB-Touren durch die Braunschweiger Innenstadt, vorbei beim Hahne (dem alten Verbrecher)?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. März 2009)

@ Sahnie: mein Rückweg lässt sich strategisch günstig dort entlang richtung Ölper-See absolvieren. So komme ich dort - gewollt oder nicht gewollt - vorbei und bin immer wieder über die Bikes im Schaufenster überrascht. Ich erinner mich noch an ein 16000 DM? Klein Attitude mit Flip-flop Lackierung. Das Schlimme ist: vielleicht kauft sich jemand DORT sogar so ein Bike 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. März 2009)

Komisch, wenn man so den Thementitel liest denke ich an funktionelle RÃ¤der, die einen nur transportieren sollen-und dann ist hier alles voll mit den edelsten RÃ¤dern 

Wie dem auch sei, mein SchÃ¼lerrrad, im Prinzip hat es nichts gekostet und ich habe nur Teile verbaut die ich noch im Keller hatte (Joytech Nabe vorne, SSP-kit,...)


Es ist hÃ¤sslich-aber es fÃ¤hrt mich durch die Stadt, mehr als das 






Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. März 2009)

Mein Bike für die nächste Rennsaison.


----------



## Sahnie (18. März 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Sahnie: mein Rückweg lässt sich strategisch günstig dort entlang richtung Ölper-See absolvieren. So komme ich dort - gewollt oder nicht gewollt - vorbei und bin immer wieder über die Bikes im Schaufenster überrascht. Ich erinner mich noch an ein 16000 DM? Klein Attitude mit Flip-flop Lackierung. Das Schlimme ist: vielleicht kauft sich jemand DORT sogar so ein Bike
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle




Ja, ich gucke mir die Räder auch immer an. MTBs über 10 000 DM mit Frauensattel ,Cityreifen und Tatzenpedale. Ich glaube, die baut er für seine Frau auf.


----------



## linski (18. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn man so den Thementitel liest denke ich an funktionelle RÃ¤der, die einen nur transportieren sollen-und dann ist hier alles voll mit den edelsten RÃ¤dern
> Wie dem auch sei, mein SchÃ¼lerrrad, im Prinzip hat es nichts gekostet und ich habe nur Teile verbaut die ich noch im Keller hatte (Joytech Nabe vorne, SSP-kit,...)
> Es ist hÃ¤sslich-aber es fÃ¤hrt mich durch die Stadt, mehr als das
> 
> Martin


 
find ich ehrlicher und symphatischer als die anderen pussybikes!


----------



## linkchaos (19. März 2009)

Hallo
Dann trau ich mich auchmal. Damit habe ich mein Freizeit Studenten-Budget für ein Jahr ausgelastet.


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2009)

Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
Bilder sind nichts besonderes!













LG DaviD


----------



## Illuminus (19. März 2009)

Bei dem Wetter müssen Bilder kommen, hier mal meins


----------



## mucho (19. März 2009)

gefällt mir echt gut!!! schön schlicht.
hätte vllt eine andere kurbel genommen und die sid aufkleber gegen schwarze getauscht


----------



## Illuminus (20. März 2009)

kurbel gab das budget noch nich her, und farblich passt die erstmal auch.

soll ihre 70â¬ erstmal abfahren und dann kommt was ordentliches ran


----------



## spengleschieber (20. März 2009)

gefällt mir gut,und das ist schon Seltenheit

ps .mir fällt keine Verbesserung ein!


----------



## benne1989 (20. März 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> kurbel gab das budget noch nich her, und farblich passt die erstmal auch.
> 
> soll ihre 70 erstmal abfahren und dann kommt was ordentliches ran



Warum tun alle so als wär ne SLX nichts ordentliches. Die paar Gramm zur XT heeeeeeeeeeey super.
Nee aber bombiges Rad. Sieht echt schick aus so wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (20. März 2009)

mir gefällt das weiße auch sehr gut! einzig die weißen felgen sind vielleicht etwas zu viel des guten. hast du evtl. noch ein gewicht zum rad und vielleicht auch das des einzelnen rahmen? ich liebäugele nämlich selbst damit mir diesen rahmen anzuschaffen und ähnlich aufzubauen, wie du es getan hast.


----------



## damista (21. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn man so den Thementitel liest denke ich an funktionelle RÃ¤der, die einen nur transportieren sollen-und dann ist hier alles voll mit den edelsten RÃ¤dern




Deshalb mal dieses hier .... es ist einfach so wunderschÃ¶n blau! Und es hat einzig den Nutzen des Transportes!


----------



## spengleschieber (21. März 2009)

xt 98 ,aber die bremsen !?


----------



## damista (21. März 2009)

ich suche noch immer nach 97/98ern.... es war mir leider nie vergönnt welche zu ergattern. 
also wurde vorab montiert, was noch da war und mich einbremst.


----------



## mäxx__ (26. März 2009)

...die Schlampe


----------



## chri55 (26. März 2009)

bisschen hohe Front oder? die Lampe ist teilweise selbstbau?


----------



## spengleschieber (26. März 2009)

hab die mal gefahren,an einem raven super v 2000 waren die verbaut. dann habe ich die dinger verschenkt


----------



## mäxx__ (27. März 2009)

Die Front ist speziell auf dem Foto so hoch, weil ich a) einen tiefern Kamerastandpunkt gewählt habe und b) die Gabel voll auf 120mm ausgefahren ist (Fw 60-120mm)

Ich brauche so einen steile Vorbau + Rizer, da ich sonst arge Rückenprobleme bekomme.

....und es fährt sich bequem tagtäglich in die Arbeit....


----------



## mucho (27. März 2009)

arbeit?
ich hoffe doch neben dem studium/der schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (27. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal mein Bergwerk! 9,4KG.
> Bilder sind nichts besonderes!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja nciht meckern, aber wenn ich mir den Sattel angucke, bekomm ich Angst und ich mein nicht die Polsterung! Du hast ja da ein S in den Sattelstreben, meinste nicht ein Zwanni wäre Dir deine Gesundheit noch wert, zumal du ja anscheinend das Geld für ne Customlackierung der Durin hast?


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. März 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ich will ja nciht meckern, aber wenn ich mir den Sattel angucke, bekomm ich Angst und ich mein nicht die Polsterung! Du hast ja da ein S in den Sattelstreben, meinste nicht ein Zwanni wäre Dir deine Gesundheit noch wert, zumal du ja anscheinend das Geld für ne Customlackierung der Durin hast?



Dein Einwand mit dem Sattel verstehe ich, aber was meinst du mit S in der Sattelstreben


----------



## chri55 (27. März 2009)

er meint die verbogenen Rails vom Sattel, sehe da aber kein Problem, brechen wird das schon nicht.


----------



## mwulf (27. März 2009)

Ich glaube er meint das Sattelgestell. Wenn man es mit einem anderen Sattel vergleicht sieht man, dass es etwas verbogen ist.






EDIT ... zu spät


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. März 2009)

Klar!
Ich hab mir bestimmt ne Minute die Sitzstreben des Rahmens angeschaut...
Tomaten auf den Augen!


----------



## mäxx__ (28. März 2009)

@mucho

nee, nix nebenbei!
Bin schon lange kein Schüler mehr, aber das Bike entspricht dem, was ich zu Schülerzeiten gerne gehabt hätte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Mein neues Teamrad: (9,4kg)
Sponsored by:




Zur Zeit ist meine Durin drin:
(Hörnchen sind noch ein bisschen zu steil und der Sattel kommt noch weiter nach vorne aber erst kommt ein neuer 









Und mit der Reba:






Was findet ihr schöner?

LG DaviD

p.s. Sorry das die Bilder so Schei$$e sind mache am Mittwoch wenn das Wetter mal besser wird auch bessere Bild mit einem sauberen Bike


----------



## ICON82 (29. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein neues Teamrad: (9,4kg)
> Sponsored by:
> 
> 
> ...



Schmeiß die Reba raus und gib sie mir. Mit dem Sattel wird das aber nichts mit der Familienplanung (zumindest mit der Stellung).


----------



## Christian Back (29. März 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. wir sehen uns in Münsingen?


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

Danke!
Ja, werden wir.


----------



## MöveBasti (31. März 2009)

hi david mach lieber die reba rein nicht das du nach dem ersten berg schon rückenschmerzen hast und nach hause fährst=D aber hauptsache ne sportliche sitzposition^^
lg finisher


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

Halt dein Maul! 
Durin bleibt! Jetz wo der Spacer unten ist gehtßs richtig gut =)


----------



## 4l3x (31. März 2009)

das muss aber nich sein auch wenn ihr euch kennt...
fährst du hessencup? bundesliga? rheinland cup oder wie der jetzt heisst? vllt sieht man sich dann mal... aber du nur die werbung auf meinem rücken.


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Bundesliga und Rheinlandcup =)

@Basti
Das Finhisher hättest du auch weglassen können und der Aufgeber hinschreiben können


----------



## MöveBasti (1. April 2009)

genau büschi solche wörter müssen echt nicht sein! ich hab am sonntag gefinisht! und du?=D faule ausrede mit den spacern das beste von der tour haste verpasst


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Entschuldige mich =D
Glaub mir meine Tour war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

War eben mal auf Tour =) 
Achtet auf den Sattel =D (9,4KG) 
Neu sind Schnellspanner und abgezogener Sattel.







Rahmen,LRS,Kurbel muss drin bleiben!
Wo kann ich noch gewicht mit wenig Geld sparen?
Sattel kommt jetzt noch ein Speedneedle!
LG DaviD


----------



## Illuminus (1. April 2009)

also in 3 Themen der identische Post... manches muss ja nich sein ..


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)




----------



## 4l3x (1. April 2009)

fahrt ihr auch oder macht ihr nur bilder?
ich würde mir ne andere sattelstütze kaufen. nachdem sie dir im gelände das erste mal unterm arsch wegbricht wirst du ihr nichtmehr trauen. 9,4 reicht für nen bike was fast jeden tag eingesetzt wird.


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Nach 2H darf man auch mal ein Bild machen ;-)
Aber das wehgetan auf dem geilen trail anzuhalten und ein Bild zu machen  
Also die Stütze bleibt! Hab sie jetzt schon ein Jahr drauf auch im Renneinsatz und noch kein Problem gehabt! Für ein Race/Trainingsbike sollte 9,4 wirklich passen.


----------



## -MaLi- (2. April 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> also in 3 Themen der identische Post... manches muss ja nich sein ..



das kommt davon wenn man für jeden sonderfall einen bilderthread hat....
warum sich mal keiner der mods die mühe macht einen gemeinsamen xc bilderthread zu bilden ist mir auch schleierhaft....


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

Genau so sieht es aus!
Gute Idee! Admin?


----------



## volkswagenbike (13. April 2009)

Jetzt mal meins ich hoffe es gefällt euch (mir gefällts  )

Auch Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne angenommen


----------



## forever (10. Juli 2009)

ich würde allerdings keine alte xtr mehr verbauen, sowie die alte
fox ebenso rauswerfen, eine schwarze oder in weiss gehaltene
f100 wäre optisch reizvoller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha11011987 (10. Juli 2009)

Mein Neues.....

Andere Fotos kommen wenn ich es hier stehen habe


----------



## epic03 (10. Juli 2009)

bisher fand ich focus bikes schön, ab jetzt nur noch eingeschränkt...


----------



## SushYm4n (10. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Focus, das hier ist meins 









Hatte die Tage Argh Probleme damit. War in einer Art Bike park. Bin eine kleine Abfahrt runter gefahren, als plötzlich mein Schaltwerk versucht hat sich mit meinen Speichen zu vereinigen. Daas Schaltwerk war natürlich hin, weil es nach oben gehebelt wurde. Ebenfalls war das Schaltauge hin und meine Kette wurde an einer Stelle um 90° gebogen. Daher brauchte ich nun eine neue Kette, Schaltwerk und Schaltauge... Als alles da war habe ich dann festgestellt, dass ich auch ein neues Kettenblatt und ne neue Kassette brauche. Teure suppe -.-
Naja, als mir die Kassette montiert wurde(dafür hatte ich kein Werkzeug, den rest habe ich selbst gemacht) haben se Festgestellt, dass meine Achse am hinterrad durch ist... naja, wenn die da ist ist es wieder fit


----------



## Sascha11011987 (11. Juli 2009)

Hab vor einiger Zeit nen Thema eröffnet "Zeigt her eure Focus Bikes" kannst ja auhc mal rein schaun  

Habe im mom noch das 2006er Super Bud musste nach 3600 Km auch Kette,Kassette neu machen...
Und habe das gleiche Prob wie du ^^ Antrieb defekt Kassette Eiert wie teufel und macht Geräusche.

So wie ich das erkennen kann hast du Mavic Felgen drauf ? 
Mir hat man gesagt das der Antrieb 80 Euronen kostet.....Ich fahr 2006er Crossride und für 80 Euro bekomm ich ne neue HR Felge ^^ 

Teurer Spaß


----------



## SushYm4n (11. Juli 2009)

was meinst du mit "antrieb"?
die neue Achse kostet mit einbau 68â¬
muss aus frankreich importiert werden


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2009)

Sascha11011987 schrieb:


> Hab vor einiger Zeit nen Thema eröffnet "Zeigt her eure Focus Bikes" kannst ja auhc mal rein schaun
> 
> Habe im mom noch das 2006er Super Bud musste nach 3600 Km auch Kette,Kassette neu machen...
> Und habe das gleiche Prob wie du ^^ Antrieb defekt Kassette Eiert wie teufel und macht Geräusche.
> ...



Was bringt die eine felge wenn die Narbekaputt ist? Ich glaube eher du meinst ein hinteres Laufrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha11011987 (11. Juli 2009)

Natürlich meine ich ein neues Laufrad


----------



## memphis35 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo

 Es heist    NABE 

Mfg  35


----------



## bene94 (11. Juli 2009)

Du würdest die wundern, wie oft man das hört/liest!
Aber ein kleiner dezenter Hinweis genügt auch.
Ach ja, das C2 (oder wie es heisst, hab noch nie so ein gesehen) ist ein Traum...

mfG


----------



## Sascha11011987 (12. Juli 2009)

oha ^^ Oo


----------



## schullair (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hier mal meins.. Sattel und Hinterreifen werden noch getauscht  ebenso die vordere Bremse rangemacht 

Ist zwar nicht das leichteste, allerdings vom Preis her für einen Schüler schon ganz in Ordnung 

mfg Domi


----------



## One80y (12. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Studenten-Bike her zeigen ...

Mein Cannondale Fully




Mein Canyon Hardtail





Bevor die ersten wieder sagen, dass bei dem Cannondale die Bremszüge gekürzt werden müssen, ich weiss bescheid 

Viele Grüße aus Tirol
Alex


----------



## Unrest (12. Juli 2009)

Mach das Bild kleiner, ist ja schrecklich!
Abgesehen davon wär ein scharfes Foto in schöner Umgebung besser..


----------



## One80y (12. Juli 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Mach das Bild kleiner, ist ja schrecklich!
> Abgesehen davon wär ein scharfes Foto in schöner Umgebung besser..



Schon passiert, sorry! Vorschau-Funktion erst zu spät entdeckt 

Bild ist mit meiner Handy-Cam gemacht, Bike ist aber auch erst fertig geworden. Hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit es viel draußen zu bewegen und schönere Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Unrest (12. Juli 2009)

Das Hardtail find ich schön, das CDale aber irgendwie zu unruhig und trist..
Wird aber wohl am Foto selbst liegen, also raus in die Sonne mit dem Ding! 

Kanns sein, dass bei dem Canyon das linke Hörnchen steiler steht als das rechte, oder täuscht das?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## One80y (12. Juli 2009)

In wieweit meinst du, dass es unruhig ist? Wollte eine Linie durchziehen, Silber-Schwarz-Rot! 

Das Bild vom Canyon ist schon ein bissl älter, aber das könnte gut sein. Aber mittlerweile sind die Hörnchen wieder gleich ausgerichtet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (12. Juli 2009)

4l3x schrieb:


> fahrt ihr auch oder macht ihr nur bilder?
> ich würde mir ne andere sattelstütze kaufen. nachdem sie dir im gelände das erste mal unterm arsch wegbricht wirst du ihr nichtmehr trauen. 9,4 reicht für nen bike was fast jeden tag eingesetzt wird.


 

davon kann ich ein Lied singen, hatte nen gutes Jahr lang ne ike ike Sattelstütze (gezwungen dank Diebstahl), der größte Scheiss ever, schwer und instabil , wie oft mir der sattel in die eier gehauen ist, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut...


----------



## general-easy (16. Juli 2009)

One80y schrieb:


> Mein Cannondale Fully
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ja an beiden Rädern die Fun Works Atmosphere Laufräder..
Hab die jetzt auch neu an meinem Rad montiert! 
Bist du zufrieden?
Ich bin noch nichts besseres gefahren!!
Ist ja für 299 euro auch noch ein fairer Preis. 
So können wir Schüler und Studenten uns auch mal was gönnen! 

Gruß Robin!


----------



## One80y (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, hab sie an beiden!

Zufrieden bin schon, vorallem für das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, aber sie haben auch ihre Schwächen. Der Laufradsatz auf dem Canyon musste jetzt schon 2-mal nachzentriert werden und er hat noch nicht einmal 2000km. Außerdem ist dort einmal eine Speiche gerissen. 

Aber sonst kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Leicht, billig und halbwegs robust. Für Studenten ein fairer Preis


----------



## EyeBeeM (16. Juli 2009)

Das war mein Schulrad vor über 10 Jahren. Von 1996 bis 1999, dann kam ein neues, da war ich aber dann auch schon in der Lehre.









Kurze Zeit später nachdem die Fotos entstanden sind, kamen noch rote Ritchey Klickpedalen und eine schwarze Sattelstütze dran.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2009)

als schueler hat es bei mir nur fuer ein univega alpine 606s mit ner meg21 und stx-rc lx misch gereicht


----------



## LeichteGranate (16. Juli 2009)

Das rote Ding gefällt mir sehr gut! Hat was...


----------



## MARKG (18. Juli 2009)

general-easy schrieb:


> Du hast ja an beiden Rädern die Fun Works Atmosphere Laufräder..
> Hab die jetzt auch neu an meinem Rad montiert!
> Bist du zufrieden?
> Ich bin noch nichts besseres gefahren!!
> ...


----------



## spengleschieber (18. Juli 2009)

brilliant!


----------



## kingberger (6. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Rad, mit dem ich als Student durch die Wälder heize:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (17. September 2009)

Meine schaukel mit dem ich das Bergische land unsicher mache  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/465088  Ah ja bin schüler auf ner Haupt


----------



## Unrest (17. September 2009)

Ich bin mal so nett:


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2009)

Schick, hätt ich in dem Alter auch gern gehabt


----------



## Sascha11011987 (17. September 2009)

Allerdings ^^


----------



## Groudon (17. September 2009)

hoffe kann in wenigen Tagen ein Update meines Bikes hochladen mit neuem Antrieb =)

aktuell:


----------



## gemorje (17. September 2009)

Mein Studentenbike für diese Saison:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (17. September 2009)

...und dann beschweren sich die Studenten noch über Studiengebühren...

schönes Rad, war vor kurzem hier aber schonmal drin, richtig...


----------



## gemorje (17. September 2009)

nee, war irgendwann mal im CC-Bikes-Thread.
Den Studenten-Thread hab ich grad erst entdeckt


----------



## spengleschieber (17. September 2009)

studiengebÃ¼hren sind nicht sinnvoll-besser mann investiert die paar hundert â¬ in z.B: eine neue Kurbelgarnitur! oder so denn dann fÃ¤hrt es sich leichter ...


----------



## gemorje (17. September 2009)

An das neue Rad kommt nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall eine XX oder FRM 2-fach Kurbel!

Generell habe ich nichts gegen Studiengebühren. Gute Bildung sollte einem auch etwas Wert sein!


----------



## spengleschieber (17. September 2009)

das geld verpufft nur...


----------



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

Das kann ich an meinem Campus nicht behaupten. Woanders mag das allerdings anders aussehen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2009)

@ Groudon:
Langsam wird's!  Wenn Du den Rahmen auf Dauer behalten möchtest und nur die verbliebenen günstigeren Teile tauschen, dann würde eine Magura-"Socke" im gleichen Grün wie das Rahmendekor noch richtig gut aussehen. Hier im Forum gab's doch jemanden, der die Dinger in allen möglichen Farben besorgen konnte.


----------



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

lass es doch einfach.


----------



## minni_futzi (18. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> An das neue Rad kommt nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall eine XX oder FRM 2-fach Kurbel!
> 
> Generell habe ich nichts gegen Studiengebühren. Gute Bildung sollte einem auch etwas Wert sein!



will ja keine grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber universitäten kommen studiengebühren nicht 1:1 zu gute, da im gleichen zug subventionen gekürzt werden... -.-


----------



## maddda (18. September 2009)

Gestern fertig geworden, steht zwar schon bei den focus bikes aber da guckt kaum einer vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

Da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. ^^ Und was den Rahmen angeht - bin mir noch nicht sicher ob der bleibt. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mein nächstes Bike auch in Schwarz-Grün aufbauen und hoffe ich kannd a noch was machen.

Vlt lackier ich den Rahmen auch nur neu mit paar neue Decals in Grün und Silber (die Kombi kommt gut ^^ da silber einfach an jedem Bike iwo is).

Und die rote Socke wollte ich auch mal in Grün, ja. ^^


----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. September 2009)

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle einen leichten Alu Rahmen mit Scheiben Aufnahme besorgen.. spart Gewicht und du kannst endlich Scheibe/Scheibe fahren. Solltest für 100 Euro gebraucht schon was ordentliches finden auf Ebay. 

lg


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

jop - ich Ã¼berlege den FunWorks Rahmen zu nehmen fÃ¼r rund 170â¬ und wollte mir den evt. zuschicken lassen als Rohversion, die Cantis wegmachen und dann noch neue Decals machen lassen und den dann selber schwarz lackieren lassen, dann die Decals droff und dann klarlack

jedoch kommt bei nem neuen Rahmen fÃ¼r ca. 200â¬ noch neues Laufrad dazu (100â¬) und ne neue BB7 fÃ¼r hinten (50â¬) - sind dann auch wieder 350â¬ und wÃ¼sste nicht, was mir die Disc hinten mehr bringt ^^ das bringt mich dann nur in Versuchung auf ne Marta zu sparen <3

aber momentan als SchÃ¼ler muss es erstmal dem Zweck nach aufgebaut werden und denke mal, dass es dafÃ¼r 'n ganz ordentliches Bike geworden ist


----------



## morph027 (18. September 2009)

So isses...einfach fahrn und Spass haben. Kannst ja auch hier im Bikemarkt mal schauen, gibts immer mal was gutes und vor allem günstigeres als bei ebay.


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

jop  aber wie gesagt - hab mich in das grÃ¼n-silber-schwarz-Konzept verknallt ^^ wÃ¼rde am liebsten auch den XT SchaltwerkskÃ¤fig auf der einen seite grÃ¼n und auf der anderen seite schwarz eloxieren lassen und dazu den LockOut Knopf der Odur auch in GrÃ¼n - aber geht alles ins Geld und dann noch mit grÃ¼nen Kettenblattschrauben oder grÃ¼nen Schrauben allgemein ... aber da kann ich wohl alleine fÃ¼r Schrauben und Eloxieren an die 100â¬ ausgeben. ^^


----------



## Kendooo (18. September 2009)

Bis auf Vorbaulänge und -höhe fertig und es funktioniert genau so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Mal schauen, ob das Rad die letzten anderthalb Jahre des Studiums bei mir bleibt.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. September 2009)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Bis auf Vorbaulänge und -höhe fertig und es funktioniert genau so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Mal schauen, ob das Rad die letzten anderthalb Jahre des Studiums bei mir bleibt.



Geiles Teil!
Ist das ein CC-Rahmen, oder direkt für den "hardcore" bereich ausgelegt (mit der Pike)
Vielleicht könntest du ja ein Medium oder sogar ein Kurzes Schaltwerk fahren. würde dem Gesamtbild zuträglcher sein. mmn
sonst klasse


----------



## Kendooo (18. September 2009)

Der Rahmen wird von OnOne bis 150mm Federweg (keine Ahnung, mit welcher Einbauhöhe die da rechnen) freigegeben. Er fährt sich aber auch mit den 95mm der Pike in der niedrigsten Stellung noch richtig gut.
Das mit dem Schaltwerk ist eine gute Idee. Das hier soll sowieso wieder an das Fully. Welche Differenz schaffen denn Schaltwerke mit kurzem/mittlerem Käfig? Nächstes Jahr soll eine der Shimano-Kassetten mit 12-36 montiert werden.


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2009)

Das GS Schaltwerk wird sehr oft bei 11-34 und 44-32-22 eingebaut und es funktioniert gut - schließlich schaltet man eh nie 44-32 oder sowas und daher wird das Schaltwerk auch nicht zu sehr gestreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (18. September 2009)

SRAM X9:
Slanger Käfig = 45 Zähne, 
mittlerer Käfig = 37 Zähne, 
kurzer Käfig = 30 Zähne

Shimano XT
GS 33Z, 
SGS 45Z

bei dir wären dass dann, Warte mal (32-32)+(36-12)=0+14, wäre also ohne Probs 'n kurzes machbar...das lange sieht im Moment bissl verloren aus...


----------



## Sahnie (19. September 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> SRAM X9:
> Slanger Käfig = 45 Zähne,
> mittlerer Käfig = 37 Zähne,
> kurzer Käfig = 30 Zähne
> ...



Na, Schüler und Studentenbikes? Mathe gehört wohl nicht mehr zum Stundenplan?


----------



## Groudon (20. September 2009)

PS: Kennt einer von euch noch den thread, wo ein User aus Forum via nem Fotobearbeitungsprogramm die Bikes von anderen in den versch. Farben umgemodelt hat wie er wollte??? Würde gerne wissen, wie mein BULLS mal mit grüner Socke, grünem Lock Out und nem XT Schaltwerk mit nem grün/schwarzen Käfig ausschaut. ^^


----------



## klogrinder (25. September 2009)

Mal wieder zurück zu den Schülerbikes, bzw Abi09- Bikes:




Von links nach rechts:
Radon R1 6.0 2009, No Saint Maxarschi RennMTB, Quantec Superlight TrainingsMTB, Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0 2007 AM-Bike

Einzelansicht in den Alben...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Groudon (25. September 2009)

so - da steht es also in seiner neusten Ausbaustufe









neu sind folgendes:

Shimano Hone Kurbel (44-32-22)
Shimano SLX Kassette (11-34)
Shimano LX Kette 9fach

als nächstes steht dann nach Weihnachten Sattel + Stütze an - nächstes Jahr hoffentlich ein neuer Rahmen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (30. September 2009)

Ich hab auch immer an meinem Bike aufgerüstet und iwer meinte hier, dass würde sich nicht lohnen, weils nichts mehr wert ist zum Schluss.
Mir gings ähnlich, aber mir ham se das Bike dann geklaut und ich hab 1500 Euro von der Versicherung gekriegt 
So muss das sein, Hab mir dann ein Giant xtc 0 geholt, Bilder gibts in meinem Album.
Bin übrigens ab morgen Zivi also nichts mit Studentenbike. 
Es wird erst noch eins 

mfg


----------



## Unattached (7. Oktober 2009)

viel fehlt nicht mehr:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dás Capic kommt gut. Gibtz ne schwarze Kurbel?

Mein kleines schwarzes mit Trainings/Winter LRS.





Mfg


----------



## Unattached (7. Oktober 2009)

jau  wenn man genau hinschaut, entdeckt man einen Teil von ihr unter dem Karton


----------



## dkc-live (7. Oktober 2009)

blubb


----------



## Rseven (7. Oktober 2009)

meine













wobei das rot weiße jetzt meine freundin fährt


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier jetzt auch mal meins:


----------



## chri55 (18. Oktober 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> blubb



schick. wie machen sich die Reifen?


----------



## player599 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub, n paar studenten verdienen ein bisschen zu viel da sollten die uns n bisschen abgeben, damit die armen schüler sich acuh richtig gut bikes leisten können....ich kann mir auch nur ein trek liquid 03 leisten, weil ich den verkäufer kannte, und er mir einen super preis gemacht hat, und weil ich dafür ein jahr lang gespart hab... aber jetzt genug geredet, hier ist es!!!
Sorry, aber ich bin zu blöd um bilder hochzuladen, also muss ich die links schicken
Bild 1: http://www.fotosspeichern.de/-/gallery/0/0/0/14236/
Bild 2: http://www.fotosspeichern.de/-/gallery/0/0/0/14236/


----------



## mystahr (20. Oktober 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, n paar studenten verdienen ein bisschen zu viel da sollten die uns n bisschen abgeben, damit die armen schüler sich acuh richtig gut bikes leisten können..../


Ich sollt mal aufhören zu arbeiten und studieren gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (20. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal mein ganzer Stolz:

ja sicherlich nicht das beste, aber Selbstaufgebaut, das macht mich stolz.
und der Rahmen ist finde ich auch optisch sehr attraktiv gestaltet 
(alleine dadurch das er sehr kantig ist - shotgun tubing glaub hieß das bei Merida mal,finde ich schön speziell)
Ich finds auch homogen.






kann man alles mit machen, Touren in den Alpen (auch härtere) Rennen  oder marathons (eiger) die Dart 3 hält sich dabei erstaunlich gut, nur die Sperrung hab ich bei nem Ausflug geschrottet


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2009)

sehr schöne Bikes hier

bin heute ne 80km tour gefahren mit neuer Bereifung - MK 2.2" Prot (v) + RK 2.2" SS (h)

finde sie seeeeehr geil. Absolut geiler Vortrieb, genialer Grip und wirklich sehr wenig Rollwiederstand 

vorher bin ich FA 2.25" Perf v/h gefahren und FA 2.25" Perf (v) + MK 2.2" Draht (h)

bin nun gespannt, wielange sich die Contis halten. Der FA vorne war noch ziemlich gut in Schuss - aber der Grip war nicht mehr wirklich da. Bin ihn aber auch gut 2800km gefahren. Den hinteren FA hab ich durch nen Riss in der Karkasse geschrottet (kA wie ich das geschafft habe) und der sah schon 50% runter aus

die 2 MK's habe ich in weniger als 1000km runterbekommen - hab bei den BCC-Mischungen von einer Reichweite von bis zu 3000km gehört - ich bin gespant wieschnell es dauert


----------



## IceQ- (20. Oktober 2009)

Also MK fahr ich auch und muss sagen, bei einem Strassenanteil von geschätzen 10-20% hat mein erster gute 1500km gehalten, da waren die Nobby Nics viel früher runter, aber sobald der Strassenanteil stark steigt, ist der MK gekillt.

Meine Combi aus Mountain King und Racing ralph finde ich perfekt. Ausser bei Nässe, da rutsche ich hinten ein bisschen zu stark, aber gewöhnungssache 
Halten ugnefähr gleich lang und das obwohl der MK eine VIEL weichere Mischung hat, allerdings auch weniger Federn auf dem Boden lasssen muss.


----------



## Groudon (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Straßenanteil ist hier leider relativ hoch. -.- Bei den 80km heute sagen wir mal ... 20km etwa.

Ist eben nicht so dolle aber was solls. Die nöchsten Wälder sind hier auch ne so nah aber immer in Bus steigen und hinfahren? Is ja och doof. ^^


----------



## Spaltinho (25. Oktober 2009)

Giant von 97. Hat sich Jahre lang als Touren- und Alltagsrad bewährt.

Letztes Jahr hab ich es dann komplett neu aufgebaut. 

Ich hoffe auf weitere 12 Jahre treuen Dienstes ! 








Gruß

Malte


----------



## chri55 (25. Oktober 2009)

richtig schön


----------



## IceQ- (26. Oktober 2009)

sehr elegant!

Respekt!


----------



## fuzzball (27. Oktober 2009)

meine letzten 3 Bikes die ich mir als Student zugelegt habe 











es sind drei Rahmen - erste Trainingsrad - zweite Organspender - dritte Spaßmobil


----------



## Splatter666 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gabs die im Dutzend billiger???

Warum baut man sich 3x annähernd dasselbe Bike auf, um es für verschiedene Einsatzzwecke zu nutzen?
Von der Geometrie her sind doch zumindest 2/3 der Bikes annähernd gleich, oder?

Aber: schicke Bikes 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht.

Es mag sinnvoll sein, zwei annähernd gleiche Bikes als Renn- und Trainingsgerät zu haben, damit man sich nicht umgewöhnen muss. Aber 3 Mal das gleiche Bike wird doch langweilig .


----------



## CC_Racer1 (27. Oktober 2009)

braucht jemand einen ax-lightness sprint sattel..71g?


----------



## fuzzball (27. Oktober 2009)

das mittlere ist ein Garantiefall, da hab ich den Rahmenkit umsonst von Cannondale für meinen nach 12 Jahren gebrochenen polierten CAAD3  Rahmen bekommen. Dumm das ich mir nichtmal einen Monat zuvor zwei Rahmenkits für kleines Geld gekauft hatte, im nachhinein wars , da es den unteren Rahmen vor einigen Wochen zerlegt hat - bleiben noch 2


----------



## staubreifen (27. Oktober 2009)

das ist mein neues vor 1 Monat bekommen
@fuzzbal was sind das für bremsscheiben bei dem ganz unten?


----------



## chri55 (27. Oktober 2009)

Alligator/FRM/usw Windcutter.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Oktober 2009)

sind Ashima ARO-03 in 160/140mm (aber baugleich mit den vorher erwähnten)- wobei es die 140mm Version nicht mehr gibt; deswegen jetzt Ashima ARO-08 160/140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (15. November 2009)

so...hier mal mein Rohloff Panzer in aktueller Ausbaustufe 

ach ja ist ein (wenn auch gutes) handyfoto


----------



## Beaufighter (15. November 2009)

AngryApe schrieb:


> so...hier mal mein Rohloff Panzer in aktueller Ausbaustufe
> 
> ach ja ist ein (wenn auch gutes) handyfoto



Ist ja witzig, dich habe ich letzte Woche in der S-Bahn (Schwabstrasse-Uni) gesehen. Das grüne Votec ist mir sofort aufgefallen (sehr geiles grün!). Wie fährt sich die Magura Gabel eigentlich? Sehr feiner Aufbau mit der Rohloff Nabe auch wenn ich jetzt kein so großer Votecfan bin, das Bike hat was!


----------



## AngryApe (15. November 2009)

Samstag vor ner Woche oder?...da bin ich fluchend in die S-Bahn weil ich morgens noch das halbe Rad zerlegt hatte und um 11 an der Uni zum Biken verabredet war 

...ich fahr ja auch Voitl und nicht Votec 

Die Durin fährt sich imho sehr gut, spricht fein an, ist nicht spürbar weich und das Setup empfand ich als sehr einfach!


----------



## Christian Back (15. November 2009)

@ Angry Ape: mit der Rohloff sparst du viel Zeit zum Lernen...


----------



## Beaufighter (15. November 2009)

Ohhh, ähhh Schande über mein Haupt. Der Schriftzug sieht so verdammt ähnlich aus und VO..T....Hirn liest nicht und setzt Buchstaben zusammen. Upps. Ja, ich glaube es war vor ne Woche, wollte dich schon wegen Bike ansprechen, habe mich dann doch nicht getraut...

Viele Grüße


----------



## AngryApe (15. November 2009)

nja die Ähnlichkeit kommt auch nicht von ungefähr...Peter Voitl war einer der Votec Gründer und hat dann nach der ersten Pleite von Votec seine eigene Firma gegründet


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. November 2009)

AngryApe schrieb:


> so...hier mal mein Rohloff Panzer in aktueller Ausbaustufe
> 
> ach ja ist ein (wenn auch gutes) handyfoto



Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## moraa (17. November 2009)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad!



  Und noch geilere Farbe!


----------



## Sascha11011987 (21. Dezember 2009)

Mein Focus Super Bud nach der Schnee fahrt


----------



## spengleschieber (21. Dezember 2009)

student sein ist schön... zwar wenig bis gar kein geld ... aber fürn rad reichts immer noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (21. Dezember 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> student sein ist schön... zwar wenig bis gar kein geld ... aber fürn rad reichts immer noch!



Genau das dachte ich mir gerade auch!

Die Studenten sind immer am jammern aber 1-2000,- oder auch ein bisschen mehr für ein Bike sind immer drin...

Und was man man so alles auf Studentenbikes sehen muss... XT, XTR, Cannondale, Specialized, Lefty.
Manche haben anscheinend soooo wenig Kohle dass sie sich lumpige drei oder vier hochkarätige Bikes leisten können.

Gibts denn keine Studenten mehr, die ein bisschen Kohle und z.B. ein Katz (oder etwas in dieser Preisklasse) haben.

Ich muss sagen, deutschen Studenten geht es verdammt schlecht!

Halt so richtig arme Leute Bikes


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen Studenten jammern hören. Und wenn, dann macht derjenige was falsch.


----------



## AngryApe (21. Dezember 2009)

die die jammern machen blos den fehler ihre kohle zu versaufen


----------



## Rhombus (21. Dezember 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Studenten jammern hören. Und wenn, dann macht derjenige was falsch.



Dann machen wohl die meisten Studenten was falsch! Wenn ich da an die Nachrichten in den Studentenprotesten in den letzten JAHREN denke....

... Meistens gings ums Geld!

Aber ich kenne auch ein paar Studenten. Die Hälfte von denen ist hauptberuflich Sohn/Tochter und nebenberuflich dann Student. Die können sowas natürlich auch! Was ich davon halte, poste ich besser mal nicht

Die andere Hälfte arbeitet wirklich hart >>> Am Studium, sowohl auch in diversen Jobs.


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (22. Dezember 2009)

Ein bisschen Geld für das Bike sollte immer da sein - dumm ist nur, dass man vor lauter Klausuren/Projekten/Berichten einfach kaum noch zum Fahren kommt


----------



## spengleschieber (22. Dezember 2009)

ich bin eher der sohn typ mit lambo und co,habs so kennengelernt und nicht weiter hinterfragt-habe aber eigene ideen und arbeite so hart bis mir das blut aus den fingernägeln spritzt!


----------



## mucho (22. Dezember 2009)




----------



## spengleschieber (22. Dezember 2009)

was für eine steigerung zu deinem easton in knallig rot!


----------



## mucho (22. Dezember 2009)

das ist ja nur für nebenbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (22. Dezember 2009)

die parts wirken auf mich als ob du die laufräder und kurbeln getauscht hättest-die gabel ist auch nicht die weiße


----------



## mucho (22. Dezember 2009)

wo soll was getauscht worden sein?!
das flash is n komplettrad. 
das taurine war mal das sl2 aus 2009. 
weiße gabelbrücke ist ab 2010 nur an der lefty carbon sl. 
die carbon opi hat grün eloxierte. in dem flash ist aber die opi; in dem taurine die sl


----------



## spengleschieber (22. Dezember 2009)

also die gabel in weiß gegen grün! cannondale baut keine fsa mehr rein!?


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2009)

Rhombus schrieb:


> ... Meistens gings ums Geld!



...aber nicht hauptsächlich für die Taschen der Studenten...



> Aber ich kenne auch ein paar Studenten. Die Hälfte von denen ist hauptberuflich Sohn/Tochter und nebenberuflich dann Student. Die andere Hälfte arbeitet wirklich hart >>> Am Studium, sowohl auch in diversen Jobs.



....und dann gibt es ungefähr noch 500 Schattierungen dazwischen....


----------



## spengleschieber (23. Dezember 2009)

studieren ist was feines -nur wer baut mir mein rad zusammen? eben


----------



## benniz (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meine Schülerbikes:

Links: Radon ZR Race 9.0(leicht verändert)

Rechts: Quantec Eigenaufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ferdiz (16. Januar 2010)




----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Januar 2010)

Ich werf's hier mal rein:





Ist eher das Rad für Schlechtwetter (schon wegen der Bereifung) und die Wintermonate.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. Januar 2010)

Was ist das für ein Frame?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. Januar 2010)

Noch vergessen: Seehr geil.

Mfg


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Januar 2010)

hier meins:






Mfg Erik !


----------



## KoNFloZius (17. Januar 2010)

schöne Teile, die letzten beiden Räder! 
Es geht bergauf ;-))...
@Jesusfreak: mich würde auch interessieren was fürn Rahmen das ist

@Jackass: Top!Nicht zu viel weiß, genau richtig. Vll noch die Decals von den Laufrädern abmachen?..

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein gecleanter Radon Titan Rahmen, made by Kocmo. 
Aufbauthread (und bei schönem Wetter bessere Bilder) gibt's hier


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Januar 2010)

KoNFloZius schrieb:


> @Jackass: Top!Nicht zu viel weiß, genau richtig. Vll noch die Decals von den Laufrädern abmachen?..



Fahre jetzt vorne die selbe Felge wie hinten.. Ist ein Tune LRS. Der ZTR355 Schriftzug passt wie ich finde sehr gut zum Bike 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2010)

Cannondale Trail SL 2

Pedale werden natürlich möglichst schnell gewechselt.
gesamte Bremsanlage wird auch bald erneuert.








lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## mucho (31. Januar 2010)

das werde ich mir auch noch als winterrad holen. bist du mit der bremse unzufrieden? die soll auf jeden fall besser sein als ne avid juicy three...wie macht sich die gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2010)

nicht unbedingt unzufrieden, eher für die baldige Stadtschlampe besser "geeignet" und im gleichen Zug gibt es eine Bessere fürs Cannondale.
im vergleich zu meiner alten SR Suntour perfekt. ;D

Hab aber auch erst knapp 20km runter


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Mal so eine blöde Frage, was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Kanonental (31. Januar 2010)

Irgend so ne RST wahrscheinlich. Wisst ihr zufällig, wie viel der Trail Rahmen wiegt?? 

Hast du das Rad für 1000 gekauft?? Ich finde es dafür irgendwie zu teuer...

MfG KAnonental


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Januar 2010)

ja man könnte für den Preis natürlich auch schon voll SLX Ausstattung haben, aber es ging mir bei dem Rad auch um den Rahmen und um dessen Lackierung und die ist einfach nur geil!
Ja ist eine RST Deuce Air 100 drin.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## klogrinder (31. Januar 2010)

Omg da ist doch alles zu spät...


----------



## Kanonental (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, nur mein Cannondale f4 hat einen noch leichteren Rahmen, eine Fatty Gabel und ist obendrein noch billiger...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Februar 2010)

Bleibt mir bitte fern mit diesem hässlichen HeadShok Ding.... Mir wurde das SL1 für ein Hunny mehr angeboten, Aber die Gabel.... da taten mir die Augen weh. So ein hässliches Entlein unter den Gabel hab ich noch nie gesehen. Und mag sie noch so gut ansprechen und leichter sein, ich werde sie mir nicht kaufen!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## jetos15 (2. Februar 2010)

is ja ansichtssache, aber die headshokgabel is mMn sehr schick und schlicht, besonders beinem einfarbigen bike


----------



## ICON82 (4. Februar 2010)

Also Headshok gegen RST. Kann man das vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (4. Februar 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mir wurde das SL1 für ein Hunny mehr angeboten



hätte ich auf der stelle gemacht!!!
wenn du eh keine fatty willst hätte es das sl3 auch getan; da ist die gleiche Gabel drin.


----------



## chri55 (4. Februar 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Also Headshok gegen RST. Kann man das vergleichen?



klar, technisch wie optisch. zum technischen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich die RST nicht kenne. aber im optische Vergleich gewinnt die RST meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Greg House (4. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein Schüler und Studentenbike von Marcel


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Februar 2010)

Geht ab! 
Die Kassette hätte er mal putzen können...


----------



## jetos15 (4. Februar 2010)

das kommt bestimmt noch. der rahmen is erstmal wichtiger^^


----------



## Greg House (4. Februar 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> das kommt bestimmt noch. der rahmen is erstmal wichtiger^^


 
Was für einen Rahmen meinst Du?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jetos15 (4. Februar 2010)

eya dein wunderbar restaurierter yeti arc ^^
meine nur zum zusammenschrauben kann die kassette auch erstmal schmutzig sein, das gesamtbild is ja erstmal wichtig


----------



## Greg House (5. Februar 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> eya dein wunderbar restaurierter yeti arc ^^
> meine nur zum zusammenschrauben kann die kassette auch erstmal schmutzig sein, das gesamtbild is ja erstmal wichtig


 
Nee die Kassette lässt er so. Er will fahren


----------



## morph027 (15. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten...Aber werde trotzdem Spass dran haben


----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Februar 2010)

Cross-Country Racing ... ???


----------



## morph027 (15. Februar 2010)

Oh, natürlich...ich dachte, das war ein allgemeiner Studententhread. Hab mich extra schon aus dem CC-Bikes (NUR BILDER)-Thread rausgehalten  Dann bitte ich, meine Mühle großzügig zu übersehen. Sorry.


----------



## Temtem (15. Februar 2010)

ich find das leider was blöd das man hier nur cc bikes posen darf,weils einfach auch interessanter wäre ein paar enduros oder dh bikes zu sehen die schüler oder stundenten fahren !


----------



## eddy 1 (15. Februar 2010)

dan mach doch einfach einen tread im DDD forum auf

Titel:Eure Schüler + Studentenbikes


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt mit welchem Material hier die Schüler und Studenten unterwegs sind. Yeti, Tune und XTR (auch XT oder LX) hätte ich mir als Schüler geschweige denn als Azubi nicht leisten können!

Aber nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es besser als die Kohle für irgendwelchen Schund rauszuhauen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Rhombus (15. Februar 2010)

Von Beruf Sohn!

Habe ich auch schonmal angesprochen....


----------



## morph027 (15. Februar 2010)

Oder eben arbeiten gehen, sinnvoll sparen und clever im Bikemarkt kaufen  Diese Verallgemeinerung nervt mal ungemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (15. Februar 2010)

Die Verallgemeinerung ist echt öde!!!

Ich habe in mein Bike nun knapp 2000eur gesteckt und einiges davon habe ich mir erspart (Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Taschengeld) und einiges habe ich mir auch erarbeitet. Natürlich bekommt man auch kleinere Sachen mal geschenkt für die Zensuren oder sowas (z.B. Umwerfer o. Kette) aber die großen Dinge (Bremsen, Rahmen, LRS, Gabel) habe ich mir alle selber erarbeitet UND ich bin stolz drauf! 

Allerdings bekommt man viele neue Teile heute wohl auch durch das Internet zu recht respektable Preisen. In den 90ern oder Anfang 2000 war das sicher noch nicht der Fall. Da gab es wohl eher nur die Radhändlerpreise, welche ja oft sehr hoch sind. (oder?!)


PS: Mein Bike kommt hoffentlich ende dieser Woche hier in den Thread. ^^ Alter Rahmen is schon "weg" - Teile liegen alle im Zimmer und werden so nach und nach geputzt (wie ich diesen festen SCHMODDER hasse -.-) und ich warte nurnoch auf meinen Rahmen und meine neue Bremse. (ja, auch 'n Cube Reaction und ne Marta SL, aber beides sehr günstig bekommen [jeweils ~300])

also ! fahrt gut  wenn es das wetter endlich mal zulassen täte ^^


----------



## Rhombus (15. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> einiges davon habe ich mir erspart (Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Taschengeld)
> 
> Natürlich bekommt man auch kleinere Sachen mal geschenkt für die Zensuren oder sowas (z.B. Umwerfer o. Kette)




Tut mir leid, das hört sich nach einem Musterbeispiel an!

Aber nichts für ungut! Hab Spass mit den Teil!


----------



## Focusracer (15. Februar 2010)

meins


----------



## Greg House (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt mit welchem Material hier die Schüler und Studenten unterwegs sind. Yeti, Tune und XTR (auch XT oder LX) hätte ich mir als Schüler geschweige denn als Azubi nicht leisten können!
> 
> ...


 
Jens da gebe ich dir fast recht. Doch der Yeti Rahmen Rahmen wurde von mir an Marcel Privat gesponsert
So wie auch einige Teile
Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334736&page=5


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Die Verallgemeinerung ist echt Ã¶de!!!
> 
> Ich habe in mein Bike nun knapp 2000eur gesteckt und einiges davon habe ich mir erspart (Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Taschengeld) und einiges habe ich mir auch erarbeitet. NatÃ¼rlich bekommt man auch kleinere Sachen mal geschenkt fÃ¼r die Zensuren oder sowas (z.B. Umwerfer o. Kette) aber die groÃen Dinge (Bremsen, Rahmen, LRS, Gabel) habe ich mir alle selber erarbeitet UND ich bin stolz drauf!
> 
> Allerdings bekommt man viele neue Teile heute wohl auch durch das Internet zu recht respektable Preisen. In den 90ern oder Anfang 2000 war das sicher noch nicht der Fall. Da gab es wohl eher nur die RadhÃ¤ndlerpreise, welche ja oft sehr hoch sind. (oder?!)



Moin,

das Posting Rhombus entsprach nicht meiner Intention! Mein Interesse galt tatsÃ¤chlich den Tatsachen wie man sich als SchÃ¼ler oder Student solche Komponenten leisten kann.

Und in den 90ern war ich dann auch bereits mit der Ausbildung durch. Nur das Argument mit den FahrradhÃ¤ndlern zÃ¤hlt bei mir leider nicht, da ich im Fahrradfachgrosshandel gelernt habe und somit verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssig gÃ¼nstig an Teile gekommen bin!

Andererseits haben sich die VerhÃ¤ltnisse wohl auch dahin geÃ¤ndert das bei mir nur ein Elternteil arbeitete und meine Grosseltern jeweils 9 Enkelkinder zu "beschenken" hatten. Somit sind diese natÃ¼rlich recht spÃ¤rlich ausgefallen.

Desweiteren hat sich trotz Inflation die Preisspirale bei RÃ¤dern und Komponenten egal ob Ã¼ber Fachhandel oder nicht eher nach unten gedreht als nach oben (wirtschaftlich gesehen fÃ¼r eine Branche katastrophal). 

Trotz alledem wÃ¤ren heutige â¬ 2000,- im Jahre 1986 fast 4000 DM gewesen. Bei einem monatlichen Taschengeld von DM 20,- und einem Ferienjob von Ca. 5-8 DM die Stunde (Akkordarbeit) hÃ¤tte ich dafÃ¼r ganz schÃ¶n lange sparen mÃ¼ssen!

GrÃ¼sse
Jens


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mein erstes MTB zu meinem 16. Geburtstag gekriegt und hab das Geld meiner Zahnspange dazugegeben (400 Euro) und nochn bissel selber erspartes. Das Bik hab ich dann langsam verbessert (XT Umwerfer, Anbauteile (RaceFace Ride Vorbau(rausgeschmissenes Geld), Lenker: Specialized XC flat, Selle Italia SLR XC), Gabel: Magura Menja). Zum Schluss als ich dann zufrieden war haben sis mir geklaut und ich hab das Geld (1500 Euro) von der Versicherung wiederbekommen. Da hab ich dann noch 300 Euro draufgelegt und mir mein Giant geholt. So kann man auch zu nem verhältnismäßig teuren bike kommen wenn man Schueler ist.
Ich hab mir die Teile alle erarbeitet (im Baumarkt an der Kasse mit 6 Euro die Stunde) und hab das Bike echt vermisst als es dann weg war. Das neue hat zwar XTR und ne Fox und sonst ws aber keinen Charme. Das war was persönliches 

Naja,war jetzt doch ein bissel lang... SRY

mfG InoX


----------



## spengleschieber (16. Februar 2010)

miit 20 bekam ich meinen ersten Ferrari. als student trotz studentenjob (400 müde steine)konnte ich mir das benzin monatlich nicht leisten. jetzt fährt ihn wieder Vaddern.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn man so sieht welch unglaubliche Summen viele Wochenende für Wochenende in sich hineinfüllen wundern mich vieles nichtmehr.
Mit einem regelmäßigen Job nebenher und etwas Konsequenz beim Sparen kann man sich in regelmäßigen Abständen wirklich schöne Sachen für sein Hobby leisten - solange es nicht zu viele Hobbies nebeneinander sind.
Dass das nicht zwangsläufig die Regel ist immer was von seinem Gehalt weglegen zu können ist klar, aber sonst wäre dieser Thread vielleicht auch noch viel voller. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass es geht ohne alles von Zuhause nachgeworfen zu bekommen - wenn gewisse Rahmenbedingungen stimmen (günstiger Wohnheimsplatz, Kindergeld auch wirklich in die Hand zu bekommen, Sicherheit dass man für Später nichts weglegen muss)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Februar 2010)

> Ich hab mein erstes MTB zu meinem 16. Geburtstag gekriegt und hab das Geld meiner Zahnspange dazugegeben


Wie jetzt? Du hast beschlossen, daß das Rad wichtiger ist als gerade Zähne? So liest sich das zumindst für einen unbedarften Leser. Bitte um Aufklärung, das macht doch neugierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (16. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Du hast beschlossen, daß das Rad wichtiger ist als gerade Zähne? So liest sich das zumindst für einen unbedarften Leser. Bitte um Aufklärung, das macht doch neugierig.


 
In der regel bekomt man nach erfolgreicher Behandlung eine gewisse Summe zurück. (war in meiner Familie und Freundeskreis so) 
Dieses Geld ca. 300-500 haben meine Eltern mir "geschenkt" als "Belohnung".

Dafür habe ich mir damals ne neue Grafikkarte geholt... wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke könnte ich mir in den Hals dafür schiessen, da wäre was echt nettes für mein heutiges MTB drin gewesen... aber man war jung und naiv und dachte zocken sei alles^^


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Kannte  ich nicht.
Das müsste sonst schon ein echter Radverrückter sein. Könnte ich mir allerdings auch vorstellen, daß es sowas hier gibt.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Das müsste sonst schon ein echter Radverrückter sein. Könnte ich mir allerdings auch vorstellen, daß es sowas hier gibt.



 ich könnt's mir auch sooooo gut vorstellen


----------



## spengleschieber (16. Februar 2010)

mm für fünfhundert euro gibt es beispielsweise einen sattel von ax lightness .so was braucht man halt .


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Stunden ich während meines Studiums im LKW gesessen hab, im Radladen geschraubt hab oder an der Uni malocht hab... 
Glücklicherweise gehör ich zu denen, die nicht Ihre ganze Zeit aufbringen müssen, um das Studium zu schaffen und ja, meine Eltern haben das ganze auch unterstützt. 
Aber man sollte schon die Erfahrung machen, wie es ist, Kohle ranzuschaffen bei miesem Stundenlohn, das ist wichtig. 
Es gibt aber auch Studenten, die nur die Kohle der Eltern versauf-kiffen, und man kann das Geld echt besser anlegen...

Dazu kommt, dass man einfach gewisse Conections braucht, um günstig an Teile zu kommen. Regulär könnt ich mir den Kram niemals leisten, das steht fest.


----------



## spengleschieber (17. Februar 2010)

ziel des studiums ist: wie mache ich anderen arbeit und ...so weiter-regulär kaufe ich nicht. ich kann lesen und internet ist auch kein fremdwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2010)

Genau man bekommt geld zurück bei ner festen Spange und ich habs auch bekommen, weil ich den Mist ja auch getragen habe, was blieb mir schon anderes übrig... 
man bekommt für 500 Euro schon nen netten Sattel von AX-Lightnes oder aber auch für 700 Euro n anständiges Vorjahresmodell zum Einstieg in die Verrücktheit.
Das mit dem Saufen jedes Wochenende denke ich mir auch immer. Die schütteln mit dem Kopf wenn sie hören was ein anständiges Fahrrad kosten kannund jammern dass sie sich sowas nie leisten können und kippen dann jeden Freitag auf irgendwelchen "Parties" für 50 Euro Zeug in sich rein und fühlen sich am nächsten Tag Sch****.
Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 

Hier mal wiedern Bild, damit wir beim thema bleiben 

Spacerturm hab ich gestern beseitigt, hat jetzt ne schön flache Front und ich habe kostenlos 49 Gramm gespart. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Februar 2010)

mein Zweit- und Trainingsrad : 






Mfg Erik


----------



## GüNtHeR 123 (17. Februar 2010)

Hey hier dann auch mein Azubi bike. Parts sollte man größtenteils erkennen. Steht zudem zum Verkauf da ich gern wieder auf ein Fully umsteigen würde.


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (17. Februar 2010)

Super, gefällt mir gut das Radl.
Aber warum fährst du mit 2 tachos ? jetzt sag nicht einer fürs VR udn einer fürs HR

VG
Marco


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2010)

Das eine ist der Akkuhalter von der Sigma LED


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Die Schüler/Studenten, haben hier eindeutig zu viel Geld 
Meine 2 Schülerbikes:


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr stimmige Bikes!
Bist du mit der KCNC Kurbel zufrieden bzw wie ist die so und vo allem was wiegt die? (vielleicht haste die ja nachgewogen...
Ende des Jahres möchte ich nämlich auf 2x10 umsteigen wenn die neue XTR kommt und ich bin wegen der Kurbel am überlegen und wollte mir schonmal ne übersicht schaffen


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Danke.
Die Kurbel habe ich gestern erst montiert, noch der Ersten Probefahrt, habe ich schon einen Unterschied zur 3-Fach Kurbel gespürt, nach der Ersten TOur schreibe ich mal mehr dazu. 
DIe Kurbel hat so 661  gr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2010)

Krasse Überhöhung für'n RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim.B (19. Februar 2010)

Wofür hat man Zweiträder ... mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Damit der Verschleiß an dem Erstbike nicht so hoch ist


----------



## Tim.B (19. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Damit der Verschleiß an dem Erstbike nicht so hoch ist



Ahhh ich verstehe ... macht nur Sinn


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2010)

Gibt auch versch. einsatzbereicht...öfters fahren CC Poiloten auch noch nen RR um ordentlich Km zu machen und manchmal geht man auch noch mit nem Enduro in den Bikepark um seine Technik zu verbessern


----------



## Tim.B (20. Februar 2010)

Die Mischung RR und MTB macht auch in meinen Augen Sinn ... warum man aber mehrmals ein Rad gleichen Typs hat ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

mein Bike kommt heute Abend mit rein  bin selbst schon gespannt wies optisch wirkt ^^


----------



## ]:-> (20. Februar 2010)

Ach, man muss ja nicht glech alles doppelt haben, da gibts auch so genug mgkl 
-Rennrad
-Cyclocrosser
-Race HT
-Race Fully
-Touren-Fully
-Enduro
und jetzt haben wir noch nicht mal den Singlespeeder, das Starr-Bike und das Trainingsrad fürs Schmuddelwetter mit reingerechnet


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

So...





Nach 8 Stunden endlich fertig. *puh* Daher auch die Bildquali. Bessere Bilder die Tage.


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus ....weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2010)

Also... 

- Pedale und Sattel sind klobig
- Gabel wirkt nackt
- weiße Bremse an schwarzer Gabel mit rotem Dekor sieht komisch aus

Aber prinzipiell schonmal sehr in Ordnung. 
Hast du 8h gebraucht, um das Rad zusammen zu bauen?
Ein Blick in dein Photoalbum bestätigte meine Vermutung, dass Cube Rahmen immer noch nicht die leichtesten sind... Und ja, ich weiß, dass Innenlager und Steuersatz drin sind (aber die FlaHa-Schrauben fehlen).


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

Pedalen werden bald noch gegen XT Klickies getauscht und die Gabel will ich so nackt (mag nicht wirklich Aufkleber) - der Sattel wird erstmal getestet. Es ist auf jeden viel kompakter als mein altes Bike. Mal sehen ob sich das als gut oder schlecht herausstellt. ^^

Wir haben bei der Gabel einen kleinen Service gemacht inkl. Wechsel der Schaumstoffdinger und da gab es die ein oder andere Komplikation. Daher auch die Dauer. Haben zwischendrinn auch mal was gegessen aber alles in allem kann man sagen, dass wir gut 6-7h gebraucht haben um alles ordentlich zu bauen mit Bremsleitung kürzen, Schaltung einstellen, Gabel service machen und Rad zusammenbauen.  

Aber bin sehr stolz auf das schätzchen. =)


----------



## Rhombus (20. Februar 2010)

Hast Du den LRS selbst eingespeicht?

Mit 2 Mann 6-7h?


----------



## bene94 (20. Februar 2010)

So was geniest man! 
Will ja nicht pfuschen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad!


----------



## Tim.B (21. Februar 2010)

welche Rahmengröße ist denn das reaction?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

das ist ein entlabelter Crossride DISC LRS ^^

RH = 18"


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> , dass wir gut 6-7h gebraucht haben um alles ordentlich zu bauen mit Bremsleitung kürzen, Schaltung einstellen, Gabel service machen und Rad zusammenbauen.
> 
> Aber bin sehr stolz auf das schätzchen. =)



besser 7 std und alles läuft vernünftig als in 2std und auf der ersten Tour 5 mal anhalten und ewig was korrigieren

jetzt kennt er auch sein Bike


----------



## müsing (21. Februar 2010)

@Groudon: vielleicht noch weiße Aufkleber auf die Gabel?

ansonsten schön anders


----------



## Tim.B (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> RH = 18"



Danke dir .... könntest du eventuell noch kurz was zu deiner Schritthöhe und Größe sagen?

Ein Bild direkt von der seite wäre cool


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 1,86 Körperhöe und eine Schrittlänge von 84cm ohne Schuhe und 85cm mit Schuhen. Mein altes Rad hatte allerdings eine Oberrohrlänge von 590mm und das Cube hat 588mm. Ich merke schon, dass es sich kompakter fährt. Aber bin gestern auch nur mal kurz um block (war total dunkel) und ohne Radschuhe und richtige Einstellung.

Bild mach ich dann noch - jedoch nur im Keller, da ich heute nicht zum fahren komme. -.-


----------



## r0ckZ (21. Februar 2010)

]:->;6862572 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, man muss ja nicht glech alles doppelt haben, da gibts auch so genug mgkl
> -Rennrad
> -Cyclocrosser
> -Race HT
> ...


n dirter, n trialer und n downhiller fehlen noch in der liste


----------



## Tim.B (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe 1,86 Körperhöe und eine Schrittlänge von 84cm ohne Schuhe und 85cm mit Schuhen. Mein altes Rad hatte allerdings eine Oberrohrlänge von 590mm und das Cube hat 588mm. Ich merke schon, dass es sich kompakter fährt. Aber bin gestern auch nur mal kurz um block (war total dunkel) und ohne Radschuhe und richtige Einstellung.
> 
> Bild mach ich dann noch - jedoch nur im Keller, da ich heute nicht zum fahren komme. -.-



Sorry ... aber ist ein 585er Oberrohr nicht zu kurz für dich?


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

ich habe mich auf meinem alten Bike mit 590er Oberrohr wohl gefühlt - denke nicht, dass es nicht passt


----------



## Tim.B (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ich habe mich auf meinem alten Bike mit 590er Oberrohr wohl gefühlt - denke nicht, dass es nicht passt



Ich will dir ja auch nichts Böses ... glaube dir auf jeden Fall, dass du dich auf dem Rad wohl fühlst, aber aus meiner Erfahrung heraus wenn ich deine Körpermaße lese und dann dazu noch dein Bike sehen ... also ich glaube der Rahmen passt nicht optimal.

Wenn du Zeit hast und einen Kumpel bei der Hand, dann mach dir mal die Mühe dich durch diesen ( http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO ) Geo-Kalkulator zu quälen. 

Die dort ausgespuckten Ergebnisse liegen bei mir immer verdächtig nahe an denen, die ich vor Jahren mal als Kaderfahrer nach einer Bewegungsanalyse bekommen habe ... sogar beim Rennradrahmen.

Mich würde das wirklich brennend interessieren was da bei dir als Oberrohrlänge herauskommt.

Weil guck mal, du hast die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag heraus und dann schau dir mal das Bike von [email protected] an, er hat ein 595mm langes Oberrohr und haargenau die selbe Oberrkörperlänge wie du. Wenn man auf seine Bilder schaut sitzt er super auf dem Rad. Der Einzige Unterschied zwischen euch müsste nur sein, dass du einen 100er oder 110er Vorbau bräuchtest ... 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Meine 2 Schülerbikes:


----------



## Kevin N (21. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (24. Februar 2010)

Hier sind meine beiden Studentenräder:

Cube Attempt 2009





und Transalp Stoker Limited 2010


----------



## Pupo (24. Februar 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> und Transalp Stoker Limited 2010



Hehe, den Rahmen kenn ich doch 





Im Moment mit Wintersetup, normal dann so ca. 9,12kg 

LG
Pupo


----------



## Tim.B (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn dieser Gusset vorm Sattelrohr nicht wäre ... könnte der zoulou Rahmen zu dem Preis ein richtiger Geheimtip sein.


----------



## Pupo (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir bleibt der Rahmen eh nur so lange bis ich sicher nicht mehr wachse...

Ich träume schon von einem Quantec SLR


----------



## porph (24. Februar 2010)

Studentenbike







Schwer und günstig


----------



## Tim.B (24. Februar 2010)

Aber hell 

bei mir haben die Chinesen vergessen dieses Klettband dazu zu legen


----------



## porph (24. Februar 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> bei mir haben die Chinesen vergessen dieses Klettband dazu zu legen



Dabei lag es nicht. FÃ¼r â¬ 1,50 "selbstgeschnitzt"


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2010)

Allein Stütze, Sattel und Vorbau kosten schon so viel wie der Rest...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2010)

DAS dachte ich mir auch 
aber sicher gut fahrbar. kann man ja stueck um stueck ausbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porph (25. Februar 2010)

Die entsprechenden Teile hab ich mir günstig gebraucht geschossen  Ihr habt natürlich recht. Und ja, das mit dem "Stück für Stück ausbauen" war auch meine Idee, als nächstes wäre wohl die Gabel dran... 

Fahren tut es sich in der Tat gut! Insbesondere mit den Antriebs/Schaltungs-Komponenten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Klar, schwer sind sie, aber sie funktionieren tadellos


----------



## morph027 (25. Februar 2010)

So isses, so hab ich auch mal angefangen...Die Deore-Sachen sind eh haltbarer als der ganze Rest. Dafür halt etwas schwerer, aber das trainiert nur, damit man dann auf nem leichten Bock besser abgeht


----------



## Tim.B (25. Februar 2010)

nach und nach ausbauen ist etwas für leute die zu viel Geld haben! Wenn man alles verbessert hat, sind die ersten Teile schon wieder hinüber .... so hat man dann nie Freude an seinem Rad.

Besser den Bock fahren bis er nichts mehr taugt, und dann nen gutes Komplettrad oder alles neu kaufen.


----------



## damista (25. Februar 2010)

dein Gedanke ist zu vernünftig!
Immer in kleinen Stücken setzt eben viele Höhepunkt. außerdem denke ich, dass die "emotionale Bindung"  ne andere ist.
Außerdem, was günstig ist oder nicht, kannst du nur in der Situation entscheiden. Es ist nicht immer günstiger den Super-Mega-Sparpack im Supermarkt zu kaufen, wenn du nur die hälfte brauchst und den rest dann wegschmeißen musst


----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

ICH kann davon reden. ^^ ich habe mein Bike im Sommer 2008 gekauft und es nun bis vor 2-3 Wochen komplett neu aufgebaut. StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck. Und bis auf normale VerschleiÃteile (Kassette, Kette, SchaltwerksrÃ¶llchen) habe ich noch die selben Teile, welche ich mir am Anfang geholt habe.

Und es macht viel mehr Laune selber zu schrauben als irgendein gekauftes Bike zu fahren. 

Und nein, es ist nichts fÃ¼r Leute mit zuviel Geld.  Man muss nur die Augen offen halten und gÃ¼nstig zuschnappen (so habe ich Rahmen, Gabel und Bremse jeweils fÃ¼r gut 150-200â¬ weniger bekommen als es die UVP vorschreibt).


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> nach und nach ausbauen ist etwas fÃ¼r leute die zu viel Geld haben! Wenn man alles verbessert hat, sind die ersten Teile schon wieder hinÃ¼ber .... so hat man dann nie Freude an seinem Rad.
> 
> Besser den Bock fahren bis er nichts mehr taugt, und dann nen gutes Komplettrad oder alles neu kaufen.



Ja, so fangen aber halt viele an, weil es manchmal gar nicht anders geht. Ich hatte vor 7 Jahren als erstes MTB einen 700â¬ Hobel. Der wurde dann nach und nach aufgemÃ¶belt. Im Nachhinein Ã¤rgert es mich schon ein Wenig, dass es, wie es am Anfang war, eigentlich ein cooles Rad war. Aber gib a) mit 14 Jahren gleich >1000â¬ aus oder b) gedulde dich - das ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (25. Februar 2010)

Find nach und nach ein bike aufzubaun ist schöner. 
Und in meinem Fall sogar noch günstiger als wenn ich mir ein vergleichbares neu geholt hätte, von der Individualität mal ganz abgesehn...


----------



## storkstork (25. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Studirad:






Das Rad ist selbst zusammengebaut und über die Zeit haben sich schon so einige Teile angesammelt. Zur Zeit fahre ich eine Starrgabel, da ich das direktere Fahrgefühl ganz nett finde und vorwiegend bergauf fahre und sich jetzt endlich nichts mehr bewegt, beim treten.


----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meins, ist quasi die letzte Studi-Version. 7,9kg.


----------



## spengleschieber (28. Februar 2010)

um die nachbarschaft ad absurdum zu führen hat man zweiträder !


----------



## jetos15 (2. März 2010)

hier mal mein gerade-noch-so schülerrad:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. März 2010)

Student bin ich auch..

















Mfg


----------



## mucho (2. März 2010)

die letzten 3 räder sind wohl nicht gerade das, was man einem student oder schüler zutrauen würde. 
fände es interessant wenn man immer noch ein paar infos von sich zum rad dazuschreibt (studiengang, semester, ort)


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2010)

Das Studentenrad


----------



## aggressor2 (2. März 2010)

bei mir reicht das studentenbudget leider nur für ein rad mit ordentlicher schaltung.
federgabeln kann mir ich mir bei weitem nicht leisten...

muhahaha.
rad nr 5 steht schon in den startlöchern.


----------



## dor michü (2. März 2010)

Hier mal meins: Bin zwar Azubi aber so viel Geld bleibt am Ende des Monats auch nicht übrig!




neuen Laufradsatz habe ich schon (schwarz). Nun habe ich eine Frage: Welche Lenkerbandfarbe? Schwarz oder Weiß?

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (2. März 2010)

porph schrieb:


> Studentenbike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Als Dart 3 Fahrer würde ich empfehlen, sofern du unzufrieden mit dem Schaltwerk bist , wechsel dies zuerst... die Dart 3 ist ein gutes Einsteigerprodukt und hält erstaunlich viel aus.

Ansonsten das Bike ist schick!
edit: 80mm dart 3 oder ne 100mm? ich kenne nur die 100mm


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. März 2010)

agressor2 ich find deine Räder richtig geil. Schöne Fahrmaschinen und sie werden auch für das gebraucht für was sie gemacht wurden und verstauben nicht an einer Wand. So muss das sein.

Mfg


----------



## aggressor2 (3. März 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> agressor2 ich find deine Räder richtig geil. Schöne Fahrmaschinen und sie werden auch für das gebraucht für was sie gemacht wurden und verstauben nicht an einer Wand. So muss das sein.
> 
> Mfg



danke danke.
ich tu mein bestes


----------



## porph (3. März 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Als Dart 3 Fahrer würde ich empfehlen, sofern du unzufrieden mit dem Schaltwerk bist , wechsel dies zuerst... die Dart 3 ist ein gutes Einsteigerprodukt und hält erstaunlich viel aus.
> 
> Ansonsten das Bike ist schick!
> edit: 80mm dart 3 oder ne 100mm? ich kenne nur die 100mm



100 mm. Also "soo" unzufrieden bin ich mit der Dart ja jetzt nicht. Ok, ich hab auch nur den Vergleich zu Starrgabeln und einer Suntour-Elastomergabel aus den 90ern . Was mich aber etwas wurmt, ist die Tatsache dass die Gabel bei mir (72-75 kg) nur maximal die Hälfte des Federwegs nutzt (mittlere Feder, ohne Sprünge/Drops über 30 cm). Klar, könnte eventuell die weichere Feder einbauen, aber das kostet dann auch wieder und ist ja laut Rock Shox eigentlich eher für die 60 kg Klasse gedacht... 

Mit den Schaltwerk bzw. dem Antrieb an sich bin ich zur Zeit noch zufrieden. (Das Rad hat auch erst einen Sommer und knapp 2500 km runter)

Schön dass das Rad trotz billiger Ausstattung gefällt


----------



## Timsen86 (3. März 2010)

Hier mal meins...






Man sieht zwar nich viel, aber als kleiner Tip.......ist nen Trek Fuel Ex9, mit nen paar Umbauten.

Greetz


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Das Bild ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## spengleschieber (4. März 2010)

haste verkehr gehabt!


----------



## Timsen86 (4. März 2010)

A3, das is immer was los....war zudem auch Feierabend!!!!

Und besten Dank für die Komplimente, freut mich!


----------



## AngryApe (4. März 2010)

jaja ich weiß, falsches Unterforum aber noch bin ich Student 





*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spengleschieber (5. März 2010)

wie bremst das denn so?


----------



## laempel (5. März 2010)

AngryApe schrieb:


> jaja ich weiß, falsches Unterforum aber noch bin ich Student
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in Rotenberg...


----------



## Gorth (5. März 2010)

geiles Teil, endlich mal echte Bilder des Pure Blood!


----------



## agent_smith (5. März 2010)

hier mal mein Studentenbike.






8,1kg 
Leitungen werden noch gekürzt sobald mein neuer Lenker da ist.
Dann können die Rennen kommen


----------



## Tim.B (5. März 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> hier mal mein Studentenbike.
> 
> 8,1kg
> Leitungen werden noch gekürzt sobald mein neuer Lenker da ist.
> Dann können die Rennen kommen



Echt super schickes Teil!


Hier mal meins:


----------



## AngryApe (6. März 2010)

> in Rotenberg...


jap 



> wie bremst das denn so?


Gut, der Druckpunkt und die Bremskraft liegen etwas unter einer Hydraulischen Disc, dafür ist die Montage bzw. Justierbarkeit über jeden Zweifel erhaben (es kann aber sein dass ich die Bremsen noch nicht 100% eingebremst hab )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. März 2010)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## RagazziFully (6. März 2010)

Schönes Trail SL, auch wenn ein Cannondale ohne Headshok etwas "unvollkommen" ist.. Wie ist die RST Deuce, gut?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. März 2010)

Mir gefällt sie gut. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich vorher eine billige Suntour gefahren. 
Die Headshock sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus finde ich.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Focus Cypress (6. März 2010)

Da wir grad bei Cannondale und "Headshok" sind


----------



## ICON82 (7. März 2010)

Also ich finde die Headshok schöner. Gehört halt irgendwie dazu, wenn man ein Cannondale hat. Viel geiler wäre natürlich ne Lefty.


----------



## bene94 (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mein neues Schülerbike jetzt auch mal vorstellen.
Ist im Moment noch von der Stange. Hab aber schon ein paar Kleinigkeiten geplant.




















Ach, übrigens! Hat jemand ne Ahnung, welche Rahmenschutzfolie ich verwenden sollte? Hätte nämlich gerne lange Freude am dem schönen Lack.


----------



## Tim.B (7. März 2010)

Tesa film?


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2010)

sehr schönes Bike 

ich habe mir welche aus meinem Laden des Vertrauens geben lassen - dazu dann noch solche "Gummi"-Überzieher 

PS: Leg die Bremsleitung lieber an der Gabelinnenseite lang... im Ernstfall isses sicherer.


----------



## bene94 (7. März 2010)

Gute Idee. Werde mal fragen gehen.
Bremsleitung kann ich nicht verlegen. Aber beim ersten Service (oder wenn ich die passende Sitzposition habe) kürzt er mit dann noch Gabelschaft und Leitungen. Dann kann er sie ja auch gleich innen verlegen.


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2010)

Wieso kannst du sie nicht verlegen? xD Einfach den Bremssattel kurz abschrauben, dann einmal um den Gabelholm führen und wieder anschrauben. ^^ Du musst ja nicht die Leitung vom Griff oder vom Sattel trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanonental (7. März 2010)

Sehr schönes Scott! Gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## bene94 (7. März 2010)

Danke. =)

Habe jetzt mal die Bremsleitung innen durchgeführt. Allerdings schleift die Bremse jetzt leicht.


----------



## Tim.B (7. März 2010)

Sattelschrauben leicht lösen ... dann bei festgezogener Bremse wieder anziehen.

Eigentlich müsste dir auch aufgefallen sein, dass dein Bremspunkt jetzt schwammig ist.


----------



## bene94 (7. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. Allerdings ist es jetzt noch schlimmer.
Meinst du mit Bremspunkt den Druckpunkt? Wenn ja, der ist nicht wirklich schwammit. Muss den Hebel nur ganz leicht ziehen.


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2010)

Naja - mach die Bremse locker - dann wackelst du ein bisschen am Sattel unten, damit er "locker" wird. Dann betätigst du oben mal 2-3x den Bremshebel und hällst ihn dann gedrückt. Dann schraubst du (während der Hebel oben fest gedrückt wird) die Bremse unten ran.

Wenn es dann noch immer sehr schleift... weiß ich auch nicht mehr ^^


----------



## bene94 (7. März 2010)

Danke euch!

Hab jetzt den Bremssattel mal zurück gedrückt und dann so wie von euch beschrieben angezogen. Es schleift jetzt noch gaaanz minimal an einer Stelle. Aber nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt wirds hoffentlich ganz weg sein.


----------



## bene94 (8. März 2010)

Da ich mir etwas Sorgen mache (gemacht habe), dass der Rahmen beschädigt werden könnte bei einem Sturz, wenn (bei mir) der Schalthebel an den Rahmen stößt, habe ich mir mal etwas überlegt.
Habe also so einen kleinen Rutschstopper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



genommen und mit etwas Silikon an den Schalthebel geklebt. Das Gummiteil stößt jetzt im Fall der Fälle genau an den Rahmen und nichts, was ihn größer beschädigen könnte.

Gute Idee, oder hat einer ne bessere?
Klar sieht man es, aber so auffällig ist es gar nicht.


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. März 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei einem richtigen Einschlag keinen Unterschied macht. Wenn das Rad mal umkippt hilft es vielleicht etwas.


----------



## sir-florian (8. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> Echt super schickes Teil!
> 
> 
> Hier mal meins:



Was wiegt denn dein Drössiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

Ist nicht so leicht .... 11,7 Kilo .... ich könnte spontan 500Gramm mit anderen Reifen und schläuchen sparen.


----------



## sir-florian (8. März 2010)

So in dem Dreh hab ich es auch geschätzt. Hab den selben Rahmen, ist halt nicht die beste Basis... Meins wird wohl nächste Woche fertig, dann stell ichs auch mal hier rein. Werden wohl rund 10kg.


----------



## Groudon (8. März 2010)

An Sattel und Gabel kanne r sicher auch noch gut 200-300gr sparen - dann noch die Schaltung und und und ^^

hauptsache das Ding sieht gut aus, is nich extrem schwer und macht spaß! finds gut


----------



## mucho (8. März 2010)

rocket rons, latexschläuche und n selle slr 
das würde sich lohnen...


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


> , ist halt nicht die beste Basis... Meins wird wohl nächste Woche fertig.



Kostet dafür mit Versand aber auch nur 240.

Den Sattel tauschen geht leider garnicht ... auf diesem Modell bin ich wöchtenlich mit dem Rennrad über 20 Stunden unterwegs  ..... wiegt übrigen 198Gramm. Die Gabel könnte ich mal gegen eine SID tauschen ... die FOX habe ich allerdings für einen 100er bekommen und funktioniert astrein ... möchte sie ungern hergeben.

es steckt defintiv über ein Kilo potential in den Laufrädern, da sollte ich am ehrsten angreifen ... und mich dann mit dem zufrieden geben was ich habe 

Für die Teile habe ich bislang knapp unter 1000Euro ausgegeben ... dafür kann ich eigentlich nur mehr als zufrieden sein.

Ändern würde ich in nächster zeit:

Reifen
Schläuche
Ultegra Kassette gegen Dura Ace
Schnellspanner
Ritchey Comp => KCNC Scandium (wobei ich da nochmal hören muss was der taugt)

Das wären dann 900 Gramm


----------



## Illuminus (8. März 2010)

würde erst die laufraäder tauschen, wenn du da soviel sparen kannst. Dort merkt mans am deutlichsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

wenn dann nur der kram der an den rädern drann ist .. die Laufräder sind noch nagelneu.


----------



## Himbeergeist (8. März 2010)

@Tim.B:
Welche Laufräder sind das eigentlich?
Ich fahre die Fulcrum Red Metal 10 und überlege, die Decals zu entfernen. Wenn die dann so aussehen, wie Deine, könnte ich mir's gut vorstellen.
Sind die Reifen nicht auch Conti Explorer? Ich werde meine gegen welche von Schwalbe austauschen - ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob Racing Ralph oder Rocket Ron...


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

Hey,

die habe ich aus dem Rose Lagerverkauf für 49Euro. Sind SLX Naben mit irgendwelchen schwarzen Speichen und einer "Xtreme-gelabelten" Rigida Felge 

Der Reifen ist der Explorer in der Drahtreifen Version für 9,90 Euro, Conti gibt den mit 690 Gramm an ... würd gern mal wissen was er wirklich wiegt.


----------



## erkan1984 (8. März 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @Tim.B:
> Welche Laufräder sind das eigentlich?
> Ich fahre die Fulcrum Red Metal 10 und überlege, die Decals zu entfernen. Wenn die dann so aussehen, wie Deine, könnte ich mir's gut vorstellen.
> Sind die Reifen nicht auch Conti Explorer? Ich werde meine gegen welche von Schwalbe austauschen - ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob Racing Ralph oder Rocket Ron...



beides...
hinten RaRa vorne RoRo


----------



## sir-florian (9. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> Kostet dafür mit Versand aber auch nur 240.



Ich hab ihn ungelabelt über nen Händler für 160 bekommen

Dafür ists echt super. Und ich fahr ihn auch gerne. Hast du 19"?


----------



## Tim.B (9. März 2010)

ja 19"


----------



## Illuminus (9. März 2010)

Schülerbike vom Kumpel


----------



## MoRis (18. März 2010)

hi leute bin zufällig auf den fred gestoßen. sind hier nur cc's zum posten erlaubt? hab bis jetzt nur cc bikes gesehen. Sonst würd ich auch mal mein enduro hier posten. aber nur wenn das erlaubt ist...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. März 2010)

Ist glaube ich nicht erwünscht, da das hier ein CC Fred ist. 
Aber in der Galerie gibts ein Endurothread.

VG
marco


----------



## MoRis (18. März 2010)

find ich aber schade, der fred heißt ja schüler+studentenbikes und nicht cc only... naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. März 2010)

Ja das stimmt, ist aber leider im Cross Country Racing Fred untergeordnet.
Komm mit rüber in die Galerie und zeig uns was du hast *schongespanntsein*

VG
marco


----------



## ICON82 (19. März 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn dein Drössiger?



Was ist daran so schwer? Das sind doch nicht nur die Reifen? Da muss doch auch der Rahmen ordentlich was wiegen, oder?


----------



## sir-florian (19. März 2010)

Der Rahmen liegt bei so ca 1500g. Standard Triple-butted Alu eben. Bei Ihm sind allerdings alle Anbauteile recht schwer, bzw. eben nicht leicht: 
Gabel
Laufradsatz
Kurbel
Sattel
....

So kommt das Gewicht schnell zusammen.


----------



## Tim.B (19. März 2010)

So schauts aus ... alleine auf den Satz Bremsscheiben verliert man ja schon 100Gramm ... die Reifen einzeln 720Gramm .. Schläuche 190 ... Läufräder 2150 .... da steckt alleine in den rädern ein gutes Kilo 

und ich habe XT Scheibenbremsen, fahren ja anscheinend auch die wenigsten, weil sie so schwer sein sollen, wieviel weiß ich leider nicht.

Die Gabek wiegt 1590 ... das ist denke ich nicht schwer.


----------



## ICON82 (19. März 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Der Rahmen liegt bei so ca 1500g. Standard Triple-butted Alu eben. Bei Ihm sind allerdings alle Anbauteile recht schwer, bzw. eben nicht leicht:
> Gabel
> Laufradsatz
> Kurbel
> ...



Also irgend etwas ist da faul. Mein Rad kommt auf 11,2 Kg und ich habe einige schlechtere bzw. schwerere Teile und habe auch einen großen Rahmen.


----------



## Basti_88 (31. März 2010)

So dann will ich mal wieder Bilder zeigen. Meins und meiner Freundin ihrs!!


----------



## sir-florian (31. März 2010)

Da man für seine Freundin nur das Beste will, nehme ich an deins ist das mit der SLX.


----------



## Groudon (31. März 2010)

Aber da das SLX ne kleineren Rahmen hat, nehme ich an, dass er sich das teurere geleistet hat ^^ (risch so).


----------



## Unrest (31. März 2010)

Oder er hat ne Schwedin zur Freundin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. März 2010)

Was meint ihr - weißer Sattel?! Ich tendiere eher zu schwarz...





Der NT1 passt meinem Arsch nicht und daher will ich den SLR TT mal probieren. Jedoch finde ich weiß jetzt nicht so passend... wollte außr dem Rahmen eigentl. nix weißes weiter verbauen.


----------



## Tim.B (31. März 2010)

ob das mit der Kartusche so eine tolle Idee ist?

Ich finde den Rahmen ja echt klasse .... aber leider ist er für mich viel zu kurz.

@Groudon:

Weiße Sättel sehen immer so schmuddelig aus.


----------



## Basti_88 (31. März 2010)

Meins ist das mit dem grÃ¶Ãeren Rahmen (mit der xtr Kurbel)!! Da meine freundin "noch" nicht sooo viel fÃ¤hrt und wir kaum geld ausgebn wollten ist das SLX ihrs  Es sind paar alte Prts von meinem alten bike (Gabel,LRS, schaltwerk, Umwerfer)verbaut!! Der rest ist neu! Insg. hat es uns 300 â¬ gekostet, kann man nichts sagen oder 

Ach und meine freundin ist keine Schwedin und auch somit keine 183 ;-)

Ich find die Idee geil mit den Kartuschen, hab ich in Todnau beim 12h Rennen dem Gewinner der Solofahrer abgeschaut als ich im Windschatten fuhr.


----------



## Kevin N (1. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was meint ihr - weißer Sattel?! Ich tendiere eher zu schwarz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitiv einen schwarzen sattel


----------



## jones (1. April 2010)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> Meins ist das mit dem größeren Rahmen (mit der xtr Kurbel)!! Da meine freundin "noch" nicht sooo viel fährt und wir kaum geld ausgebn wollten ist das SLX ihrs  Es sind paar alte Prts von meinem alten bike (Gabel,LRS, schaltwerk, Umwerfer)verbaut!! Der rest ist neu! Insg. hat es uns 300  gekostet, kann man nichts sagen oder
> 
> Ach und meine freundin ist keine Schwedin und auch somit keine 183 ;-)
> 
> Ich find die Idee geil mit den Kartuschen, hab ich in Todnau beim 12h Rennen dem Gewinner der Solofahrer abgeschaut als ich im Windschatten fuhr.



jedenfalls sieht das deiner freundin besser aus!


----------



## ICON82 (2. April 2010)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> So dann will ich mal wieder Bilder zeigen. Meins und meiner Freundin ihrs!!



Ich glaube, dass die Bilder einfach schlecht sind, daher finde ich die Räder beide nicht so toll. Das eine sieht mir nach Restteilen und das andere nach Hauptsache teuer aus. Mich stört bei dem einen die weiße Fox Gabel und der weiße Vorbau. Habe aber keinen Plan wie das Live aussieht daher beurteile ich lieber nur die Bilder. 

Übrigens habe ich Kraft noch nie gehört? Was ist denn das für eine Firma?
Google spuckt mir auch nichts aus. Kann mich mal jemand aufklären oder hat das was mit Kraftstoff zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (2. April 2010)

Servus,
ja das 17zoll ist ein TeiletrÃ¤ger aber drum ist es auch nicht teuer gewesen, wie schon geschrieben das bike hat mich 300â¬ gekostet!!!!

Und ja ich geb euch recht das der weiÃe vorbau und die Gabel auf den bildern nicht so toll aussieht. Allerdings wenn ichs mir in echt anschau gefÃ¤llt es mir so wie es ist!! Das war Ã¼brigens mal ein Focus Raven Pro das ich verdammt gÃ¼nstig erworben habe. deswegen hat mich das bike so wie ihr es seht 2000â¬ gekostet also nicht hauptsache teuer oder???  

@ICON82
Der Kraft Rahmen ist von www.ts-trading.eu die auch seit dem 27. ein Laden in 72336 Balingen-Frommern haben. Da der Chef ein guter Kumpel von mir ist und wir im selben Team sind, fahre ich auch Kraft!!

GruÃ Basti


----------



## ICON82 (3. April 2010)

Basti_88 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ja das 17zoll ist ein Teileträger aber drum ist es auch nicht teuer gewesen, wie schon geschrieben das bike hat mich 300 gekostet!!!!
> 
> Und ja ich geb euch recht das der weiße vorbau und die Gabel auf den bildern nicht so toll aussieht. Allerdings wenn ichs mir in echt anschau gefällt es mir so wie es ist!! Das war übrigens mal ein Focus Raven Pro das ich verdammt günstig erworben habe. deswegen hat mich das bike so wie ihr es seht 2000 gekostet also nicht hauptsache teuer oder???
> ...



Jedem das was er mag. Da kann man sicher drüber streiten aber für 2000 Euro bekomme man auch ein sehr gutes Bike von der Stange. Das ist für mich nicht wirklich günstig.

Wie sind denn die Rahmen von der Qualität, teuer sind sie ja nicht wirklich (im Verhältnis)?!
Stellen die Dinger selber her, oder schreiben die da einfach nur KRAFT drauf? Laut HP importieren die ja den kram. Mich würd interessieren welche Firma dahinter steckt.


----------



## Basti_88 (3. April 2010)

Hey ja sie importieren die Rahmen. Was genau für eine firma dahinter steckt weiß ich nicht. Kannst ja mal an [email protected] ne email schreiben  ich finde den Rahmen qualitativ gut. Und er hält was ja wohl das wichtigste ist


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2010)

Prinzipiell gefallen mir beide RÃ¤der gut, aber beim linken stÃ¶rt mich dann doch etwas das WeiÃ an Gabel und Vorbau. Am rechten Rad finde ich die Duke ziemlich schick. Und fÃ¼r 300â¬ kann man sowas durchaus fahren.


----------



## Spectar (3. April 2010)

Hier ein Paar Bilder von meinem neuen Bike, welches meine Bikesammlung leider bald verlassen muss. Hoffe es gefällt euch!














































Farbe ist Bomber Orange Metallic und das Bike wiegt unter 10Kg (9,7Kg genau)


----------



## Groudon (3. April 2010)

nicht schlecht 

ich werd meinen alten Bulls Rahmen neu aufbauen =) 

Rahmen, Starrgabel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze werden in einem lila gepulvert

Lenker, Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Schnellspanner werden alle silbern

Schaltung wird SSp =P und V-Brakes ^^ also 'n sorglos-Stadtbike =) wird bis winter fertig ^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2010)

Schön, dass du hier ständig zusammenhangslosen Kram schreibst.
Meinst du eigentlich, dass 'ne gepulverte Stütze (abgesehen von ab Werk lackierten/gepulverten) ohne Weiteres einfach wieder in den Rahmen geht?


----------



## carofem (3. April 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> Kostet dafür mit Versand aber auch nur 240.
> 
> Den Sattel tauschen geht leider garnicht ... auf diesem Modell bin ich wöchtenlich mit dem Rennrad über 20 Stunden unterwegs  ..... wiegt übrigen 198Gramm. Die Gabel könnte ich mal gegen eine SID tauschen ... die FOX habe ich allerdings für einen 100er bekommen und funktioniert astrein ... möchte sie ungern hergeben.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Tim was ist denn das für ein Sattel (198g) sieht nach Fizik aus aber welches Modell?


----------



## crazyeddie (5. April 2010)

9055,4g laut teileliste.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. April 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo Tim was ist denn das für ein Sattel (198g) sieht nach Fizik aus aber welches Modell?



Damit du nicht "dumm" sterben musst - sieht mir nach 'nem Aliante aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2010)

eddi, du schueler? student? 
wacken???


----------



## crazyeddie (5. April 2010)

ja, ich studier noch.


----------



## Scaler94 (30. April 2010)

Hier mal mein halbfertiges Rad...






















Gruß Timo


----------



## Fusion-Racer (30. April 2010)

Mein Schülerbike


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. April 2010)

Irgendwie geil.


----------



## eddy 1 (30. April 2010)

die Corratec gefallen mir immer besser

nicht so Farblos und auch nicht zu schrill

sehr schön


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, dieses Corratec sieht wirklich gut aus. Gefällt mir. Eher bunter Rahmen mit eher schlichteren Anbauteilen - paßt.


----------



## Gottsfeld (1. Mai 2010)

Dann will ich meinen Langstreckenbomber auch mal hier reinstellen:









Schade, dass die Bremsleitung der R1 nicht schwarz ist, aber die Funktion geht ja klar vor => komplett sind es 10,5 kg


----------



## dkc-live (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (12. Mai 2010)

So, nun will ich auch noch einmal, da das Rad nun fertig aufgebaut ist, so wie ich es mir wünschte.


----------



## nexx (12. Mai 2010)

@dkc-live: saustark! endlich mal ne starrgabel, die nicht so dünn ist und zerbrechlich aussieht


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. Mai 2010)

@dkc 
Sieht gut aus. Hersteller/Marke Rahmen & Gabel bitte?! Danke!


----------



## roughryder2000 (7. Juni 2010)

Hier meine beiden Hochleistungsbikes. 

Das '98er Giant Terrago, seit '98 in Meinem Besitz, ist ein Komplettumbau zum Brötchen holen, Einkaufen und zur Uni fahren. Der Clou, es wiegt mit allen Anbauteilen (Ständer, Klingel, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche...) 13,5KG, wird mangelnder coolness nicht geklaut und es ist bekackt schnell ...immer wieder eine wahre Freude!

 Das Stevens 6.5.2 Shox  (bike des Jahres 2000) habe ich erst seit letzter Woche (fürn Studententaschengeld bei e**y). Wichtigster Upgradepunkt ist hier eine Gabel die Dämpfung besitzt, eine einigermaßen passende Einbauhöhe hat und eventuell auch zum alter des Rades passt. Der Antriebsstrang ist neu und bietet keinerlei Grund zur Beanstandung. Gewicht? Deutlich leichter als das Terrago. 

Ich wohne zur Zeit in den Französischen Rhone Alpes und war finanziell gezwungen Michelin Country MUD Reifen zu nehmen....is aber irgendwie nix. Auf Importprodukte scheint es hier aber 100%igen Preisaufschlag zu geben....naja, noch ein paar Monate.


----------



## sir-florian (7. Juni 2010)

Ey Roughyrider - lieber mit den schrottigsten Parts in den franz. Alpen als auf XTR durch Berlin. Glaub mir...


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2010)

Mein Schülerbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (16. Juni 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


> ey roughyrider - lieber mit den schrottigsten parts in den franz. Alpen als auf xtr durch berlin. Glaub mir...



word !


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2010)

Dann hier mal mein Studentenbike:


----------



## ICON82 (20. Juni 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Dann hier mal mein Studentenbike:



Du hast vergessen die Pedale zu ändern. 
Sieht an der Noir nen bisel blöd aus.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2010)

Ja, das sieht in der Tat nicht so sauber aus. Zu meiner Schande muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich die Pedale selbst ausgesucht habe. Nervt mich jetzt nicht nur wegen der Optik, sondern auch wegen dem Gewicht. Wollte aber unbedingt Hybrid-Pedale haben. Im Endeffekt werde ich aber vielleicht doch noch umrüsten auf Look Quartz oder was ähnliches.
Geändert werden auch noch der Umwerfer (gegen einen XTR), die Laufräder gegen was um 1350g der Satz und der Sattel (mir zu unbequem und schwer). Dadurch sollte auch noch etwas optische Aufwertung drin sein.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (20. Juni 2010)

Technisch ein sehr gutes Bike ,aber wer zur Hölle hat das bitte aufgebaut?!
Der Winkel der Barends stimmt nicht,der Winkel des Lenker sollte geändert werden.
Außerdem würde ich empfehlen die Leitung des hinteren Disc mit Bogen um den Vorbau zu legen. Dann hast du ein Lasso weniger am Rad und eventuell würde ich mal gucken ,ob man die Leitung nicht kürzen kann?
Die Leitungsanschlüsse an den Bremssätteln sollten sich übrigens auch richtig anpassen lassen.

Ich hoffe das war kein Händler...


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2010)

Naja, Lenker und Bar Ends hab ich nach besten Gewissen so angeschraubt. Ist mein erstes Mountainbike, von daher hatte ich keine Ahnung, wie das wirklich gehört. Hab den Lenker so angeschraubt, dass die Aufschrift genau nach vorn zeigt. Das war mir das naheliegendste und die Bar Ends standen anfangs noch weiter nach unten. Da hab ich sie schon leicht korrigiert gehabt. War anschließend mal bei einem Händler um die Ecke und gefragt, ob das so okay ist. Er hatte nix dran auszusetzen...
Wie genau sollte das denn aussehen?
Alles andere, Leitungslänge und Verlegewege, kamen so von H&S an. Du meinst die Bremsleitung nicht vom Hebel um den Vorbau und dann am Oberrohr entlang, sondern vor dem Vorbau schon nach hinten weg?


----------



## xXwannabeXx (20. Juni 2010)

Am besten löst du die schrauben des Lenkers ganz leicht ,so dass du den Lenker leicht bewegen kannst.
Jetzt schnappst du dir irgendwas um dich auf die Höhe des Sattels zu bringen(Bücher,o.ä.) und drehst die Biegung des Lenker so ,dass sie mit deinen Armen eine Linie bildet.
Die Biegung sollte als nicht waagrecht sein ,sondern leicht nach oben zeigen.
Bei deinen Barends musst du experimentieren.
Aber >+5Grad kannst du dir schonmal als Richtlinie merken.

Die Leitung sollte schon einmal um den Vorbau sein ,also einen Bogen vor dem Lenker haben. Das sieht auf dem Foto vielleicht einfach nur ungünstig aus.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2010)

Okay, danke werde ich vor der nächsten Tour mal so einstellen. Danke schön.


----------



## ICON82 (20. Juni 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Okay, danke werde ich vor der nächsten Tour mal so einstellen. Danke schön.



Hast du dich vor dem Kauf mal informiert. Billig war das Ding ja sicher nicht, oder?
Und ob du einen XTR Umwerfer brauchst, das mag ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln. Das Zeug ist doch alles neu oder sehe ich das falsch?!

Ok das ist zwar deine Sache aber ich würd da nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2010)

Klar hab ich mich informiert. HÃ¤tte mich auch mit ner XT Schaltung zufrieden gegeben. Aber die hÃ¤tten fast dasselbe gekostet, wie das Univega. War nen super Angebot, weil es noch aus dem Modelljahr 2009 ist. War um lÃ¤ppische 900â¬ reduziert. Und was Vergleichbares gab es ganz einfach nicht. Da war ich dann auch bereit etwas mehr als geplant auszugeben.

Den XTR Umwerfer rÃ¼ste ich nur nach, weil der HÃ¤ndler den im Angebot angegeben hatte. TatsÃ¤chlich verbaut Univega an dem Modell einen XT Umwerfer. Aber ein Bekannter meinte, dass das ein NacherfÃ¼llungsgrund ist. Ergo hat mir der HÃ¤ndler einen XTR nachgeliefert. Montiert ist er allerdings noch nicht. Sonst wÃ¼rde ich natÃ¼rlich keine 50â¬ ausgeben, nur um XTR draufstehen zu haben und ein paar Gramm zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (20. Juni 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Klar hab ich mich informiert. Hätte mich auch mit ner XT Schaltung zufrieden gegeben. Aber die hätten fast dasselbe gekostet, wie das Univega. War nen super Angebot, weil es noch aus dem Modelljahr 2009 ist. War um läppische 900 reduziert. Und was Vergleichbares gab es ganz einfach nicht. Da war ich dann auch bereit etwas mehr als geplant auszugeben.
> 
> Den XTR Umwerfer rüste ich nur nach, weil der Händler den im Angebot angegeben hatte. Tatsächlich verbaut Univega an dem Modell einen XT Umwerfer. Aber ein Bekannter meinte, dass das ein Nacherfüllungsgrund ist. Ergo hat mir der Händler einen XTR nachgeliefert. Montiert ist er allerdings noch nicht. Sonst würde ich natürlich keine 50 ausgeben, nur um XTR draufstehen zu haben und ein paar Gramm zu sparen.



Dann sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Warum hat dir denn der Händler die Züge nicht ordentlich montiert bzw. den Lenker und die Barends?
Oder hast du den ganzen kram aus dem Netz?


----------



## dkiki (20. Juni 2010)




----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2010)

@ICON: Ja, ist wie gesagt von H&S. Da kommt das Bike in dem Karton der dahinter steht an, Lenker und Vorderrad demontiert. Wie gesagt, war damit beim Händler und der meinte, das wär okay so. Zu dem Händler sollte ich wohl nicht mehr gehen. ^^


----------



## sir-florian (25. Juni 2010)




----------



## 12die4 (25. Juni 2010)

Ist bestimmt schön leicht, oder? Hast du mal gewogen?
Leider gefällt mir das Orange überhaupt nicht, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## sir-florian (25. Juni 2010)

Leicht ist relativ. Knapp unter 10 sind es.


----------



## sir-florian (25. Juni 2010)

Und der General ist nunmal orange. Da kann man nix machen.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juni 2010)

dann will ich meins hier auch noch posten:

Hier mal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## nexx (25. Juni 2010)

@sir-florian: Was sind das für Kettenblätter? Race Face?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sagen FSA (siehe erstes Bild).


----------



## Focusracer (25. Juni 2010)

reparaturen macht ihr die selbst als schüler?

(so wie ich^^)


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2010)

Klar, hab mein komplettes Bike selbst gebaut


----------



## Focusracer (26. Juni 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar, hab mein komplettes Bike selbst gebaut



Jaa madda das weiss ich auch schon 
Hier sind studenten die haben aber dicke bikes :O


----------



## 12die4 (26. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich hab meins zum Beispiel von meinem Praktikantengehalt von Daimler bezahlt. Schon eine nette Abwechselung mal was zu verdienen, auch wenn's nur ein halbes Jahr lang war. 

Reparaturen selber machen? Kommt drauf an, was. Bin ja noch neu im MTB-Bereich und manches würde ich mir wohl nicht zutrauen, jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Focusracer (26. Juni 2010)

Ich mache alles am bike selber.
Ausser Laufräder zentriren und Gabeln offnen.
Sonst alles selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mein Bike durch Zeitungenverteilen, der Verwandtschaft im Garten helfen und durch meine Konfirmation finanziert. Jetzt in den Sommerferien dann vier Wochen einen ordentlichen Ferienjob, der mir dann ein neues Rennrad ermöglicht. Hinter den teuren Rädern hier, steckt wahrscheinlich bei den meisten viieeiel Arbeit und Geduld.

Reparaturen mache ich auch das meiste selber. Ne Kassette abziehen oder ne Kette nieten kann auch noch einer mit zwei linken Händen.^^


----------



## Focusracer (26. Juni 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Bike durch Zeitungenverteilen, der Verwandtschaft im Garten helfen und durch meine Konfirmation finanziert. Jetzt in den Sommerferien dann vier Wochen einen ordentlichen Ferienjob, der mir dann ein neues Rennrad ermöglicht. Hinter den teuren Rädern hier, steckt wahrscheinlich bei den meisten viieeiel Arbeit und Geduld.
> 
> Reparaturen mache ich auch das meiste selber. Ne Kassette abziehen oder ne Kette nieten kann auch noch einer mit zwei linken Händen.^^



Gleicher meinung


----------



## Groudon (26. Juni 2010)

Meine Muftel ist auch in gut 1.5 Jahren Kleinarbeit entstanden... jeden Monat gibts ~100â¬ durch's Zeitung austragen, so dass man sich zum. die VerschleiÃteile problemlos leisten kann.

Ferienjobs bringen bei uns hier eben nicht soviel... da biste mit 100â¬ fÃ¼r 2 Wochen manchmal schon gut dabei. Ist eben ne so prickelnd. Aber bin och oft zu faul 8h/Tag irgendwelche scheiÃarbeit zu machen. xD


----------



## 12die4 (26. Juni 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Reparaturen mache ich auch das meiste selber. Ne Kassette abziehen oder ne Kette nieten kann auch noch einer mit zwei linken Händen.^^



Ja, das ist sicher richtig. Aber sobald man z.B. Bremsschläuche erneuern oder eine ganz andere montieren will, ist bei mir die Grenze erreicht. Was wenn ich was falsch mache und das Rad plötzlich nicht mehr bremst? Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu gefährlich.
Kettenwechseln, Schrauben nachziehen und Laufräder wechseln würde ich mir aber auch locker zutrauen.


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2010)

Dieses Rad hab ich mir beim Fahrradfahren verdient, also beim Postzustellen letzten Sommer. Da war ich gleich im Training, für das neue Bike 





Das Bike vorher hab ich mir beim Schrauben im Radladen verdient. Daher mach ich außer Gabel und Laufräder zentrieren auch alles selber. Sobald ich mir ne richtige Werkstatt einrichte kann, werd ich auch mehr selber machen (also irgendwann mal hoffentlich Alles). Aber dazu brauch ich mehr als einen "Werkstattschreibtisch"


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Juni 2010)

Hab ich mein 2. noch gar nicht geposted


----------



## 12die4 (30. Juni 2010)

Ein Miniupdate von mir. Wer erkennt die Unterschiede? ^^


----------



## xXwannabeXx (30. Juni 2010)

Sieht schon tausend mal besser aus 
Fährts sichs denn auch besser?


----------



## bene94 (30. Juni 2010)

Sattel und Umwerfer. Nächstes mal die Lösungen lieber nicht im Album erwähnen.
Aber wichtiger ist, was sich nicht geändert hat. Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer. Das Bike würde einfach gleich 10mal so gut aussehen, wenn du das ganze etwas sportlicher einstellst.


----------



## 12die4 (30. Juni 2010)

Hehe, war mir klar, dass ihr da reinguckt. ^^

@wannabe: Ein bisschen. Einen großen Unterschied hab ich in Sachen Lenkerausrichtung ehrlich gesagt nicht gespürt. Die Lenkerhörnchen benutze ich eh sogut wie nie. Aber die sollten jetzt deutlich angenehmer zu greifen sein. 

@bene94: Was genau meinst du? Lenker ist nen Flatbar. Das ist imo schon das sportlichste, was es gibt. Mag die Riser nicht, zumal sie rel. schwer sind. Der Lenker wird bald gegen eine Truvativ Noir World Cup Flat Bar gewechselt, passend zur Kurbel. Aber die sieht von der Geometrie fast gleich aus. Was ist an dem Vorbau unsportlich? Und die Spacer, naja, find sie auch nicht grade hübsch, aber sie sind denke ich notwendig. Sitze ja so schon mit relativ großer Überhöhung, was ich auch brauche um mit meinen Beinen gut kurbeln zu können. Wenn ich die Spacer wegrationalisieren würde, müsste ich für die gleiche Sitzposition, den Sattel niedriger Stellen. Aber das geht eben nicht. Möglicherweise liesen sich 1 oder 2 entfernen, aber mehr glaube ich nicht, ohne dass es auf die Ergonomie geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (30. Juni 2010)

passt es im kartong?


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Vorbau unsportlich? Und die Spacer, naja, find sie auch nicht grade hübsch, aber sie sind denke ich notwendig. Sitze ja so schon mit relativ großer Überhöhung, was ich auch brauche um mit meinen Beinen gut kurbeln zu können. Wenn ich die Spacer wegrationalisieren würde, müsste ich für die gleiche Sitzposition, den Sattel niedriger Stellen. Aber das geht eben nicht. Möglicherweise liesen sich 1 oder 2 entfernen, aber mehr glaube ich nicht, ohne dass es auf die Ergonomie geht.


 
Wenn das schon bei dir eine krasse Überhöhung is, dann ist meins ja astronomisch. ^^ So eine tiefe front ist erstmal ungewohnt, aber auch iwie sportlicher, wie ich finde


----------



## carofem (30. Juni 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ein Miniupdate von mir. Wer erkennt die Unterschiede? ^^


 
Hallo wie passt denn der neue Signo zu deinem Hintern?
Wenn du ihn mal getestet hast gib bitte kurz bescheid.


----------



## damista (30. Juni 2010)

bastel doch einfach mal 1-2 spacer unten raus uns setz sie oben drüber. da kannst erstmal testen, ob du mit noch mehr überhöhung klar kommst, ohne den schaft zu kürzen. viel Überhöhung ist ja bisher wirkich nicht drin!

Prinzipiell bin ich aber davon abgegangen, nur auf die Überhöhung zu schauen. hab beim letzten 24h rennen meinen Vorbau letztendlich wieder auf positiv gedreht. in kurzen Rennen war´s bisher kein problem. Aber bei der Mad East, wo man einfach ein ganzes Stück länger im Sattel sitzt, hab ich mir meine Schultermuskulatur ordentlich überstrapaziert. Das hab ich dann sogar zwei Wochen später bei besagtem 24h Rennen nochmal ordentlich zu spüren bekommen. Fahre aber auch überhaupt keine Spacer


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

@Focusracer: Was ist mit dem Karton?

@Groudon: Kann nicht genau erkennen, wie stark überhöht du sitzt. Ich finde die Überhöhung bei mir schon recht ausgeprägt. Man merkt es auf jeden Fall. Und da ich vorher nur Trekkingbike gefahren bin, muss ich mich eh erstmal daran gewöhnen. Klar fahren einige noch viel krasser. Siehe nur das Bild von erkan84 weiter oben. Allerdings muss ja jeder selbst herausfinden, was für ihn noch passt. Ich denke je größer die Überhöhung, desto unbequemer wird es vermutlich auch im Dammbereich, weil man sich ja noch weiter nach unten beugt.

@carofem: Bin mit ihm bisher nur die Straße hoch und runter gefahren um die Umwerfereinstellung zu testen. Aber schon da wirkte er bequemer als der fizik. Werde vielleicht heute eine 25km Runde drehen.

@damista: Das ist eine gute Idee. Nur wie baue ich das um? Muss man da nur die Kappe am Gabelende abschrauben und kann dann "umschichten"?


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2010)

die Schraube auf dem Gabelschaft lösen - die Schrauben am Vorbau lösen - die Ahead-Kappe (den Deckel) wegnehmen und den Vorbau runterziehen - die gwünschte Anzahl an Spacern wegnehmen - Vorbau wieder drauf - Spacer auf den Vorbau - Aheadkappe drauf - Schraube oben wieder festziehen, so dass kein Spiel im Steuersatz mehr spürbar ist - Vorbau gerade ausrichten und festziehen


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

Okay danke. Mache ich demnächst mal.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Überhöhung bei mir schon recht ausgeprägt.



das find ich recht ausgeprägt. knappe 16cm.


----------



## IceQ- (1. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das find ich recht ausgeprägt. knappe 16cm.


 hammerhart da würde ich ja schon vorne überfliegen sobald ich mal einen kleinen trail mit wurzeln und co besuchen müsste xD 
gibt gut armmuskeln oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2010)

die arme haben sich nich beschwert, ich hatte eher muskelkater im rücken.


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

Solange es "guter" Muskelkater ist, macht das ja nix. Viele Leute verwechseln leider Muskelkater mit einer Fehlstellung.

Also so eine Überhöhung finde ich ehrlich gesagt verrückt. ^^
Wer damit wirklich zurecht kommt, meinetwegen. Aber bei deinem Bike ist das ja auch ein Sonderfall. Singlespeed, Starrgabel, sehr dünner (Stahl?) Rahmen. Sieht imo mehr wie ein Rennrad auf Drogen aus als nach einem Mountainbike. Klar, dass man darauf etwas anders sitzt. Aber negativer Vorbauwinkel sieht finde ich immer blöd aus. Würde ich so nicht verbauen.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2010)

is nunmal was altes. rahmen und gabel sind von 91 und aus stahl, ja.
rennrad auf steroiden kommt in etwa hin.
aber der vorbau is auch schonwieder weg. jetz is ein 150er mit 0° drauf. so sinds 'nur' noch knappe 10cm überhöhung.
man gewöhnt sich dran. mit weniger als 5cm überhöhung mag ich garnich mehr fahrn. das geht berghoch im wiegetritt einfach um längen besser. und sieht geil aus...


----------



## Focusracer (1. Juli 2010)




----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> is nunmal was altes. rahmen und gabel sind von 91 und aus stahl, ja.
> rennrad auf steroiden kommt in etwa hin.
> aber der vorbau is auch schonwieder weg. jetz is ein 150er mit 0° drauf. so sinds 'nur' noch knappe 10cm überhöhung.
> man gewöhnt sich dran. mit weniger als 5cm überhöhung mag ich garnich mehr fahrn. das geht berghoch im wiegetritt einfach um längen besser. und sieht geil aus...



Ja gut, nur fahr ich bergauf meistens sitzend. Und wenn die Überhöhung stark ist, wird das schwieriger, weil man dann im Extremfall die Oberschenkel bis an die Brust ziehen muss. ^^

@Focusracer: Das MTB sieht schick aus. Nur die Tora find ich nicht so toll. Würde die wenn das Geld da ist tauschen.


----------



## Focusracer (1. Juli 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Focusracer: Das MTB sieht schick aus. Nur die Tora find ich nicht so toll. Würde die wenn das Geld da ist tauschen.



Nach der ferienarbeit, wenn das geld da ist ende august  --'

Dann wird die tora als erstes getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

Gegen?


----------



## Focusracer (1. Juli 2010)

keine ahnung  Schlag mal was vor?


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> keine ahnung  Schlag mal was vor?


 
ne günstige SID Race oder ne REBA

auch nett is ne Durin (aber teuer)


----------



## Focusracer (1. Juli 2010)

Sid ist auch teuer :O
Was verstehst du unter eine günstige SID?


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2010)

2011 kommt ne neue SID und da werden die jetzigen günstiger

außerdem gibt es ja manchmal schon 09er SID's für 300-400 - ist für die Gewichtsklasse eigentlich ok


----------



## Focusracer (1. Juli 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> 2011 kommt ne neue SID und da werden die jetzigen günstiger
> 
> außerdem gibt es ja manchmal schon 09er SID's für 300-400 - ist für die Gewichtsklasse eigentlich ok



Ach die baujahre sind mir egal, ich muss nicht immer die neusten dinger fahren 
Habt sache es geht


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo wie passt denn der neue Signo zu deinem Hintern?
> Wenn du ihn mal getestet hast gib bitte kurz bescheid.


 

Ich selbst hab mir ne 2006er R7 geholt - sind ~1500gr - spar damit immerhin 400-500 zu meiner Odur. Und das für 180 (ok, hab die Zugstufe geschrottet - nochmal 65 xD; das Casting wird neu lackiert - 50; neue Dichtungen - 22) - Damit bin ich auch bei ~300 aber was solls. Kostet eben. ^^ Man lernt aus seinen fehlern (-> Zugstufe ^^).


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Ra...vr_id=&cguid=374369b61260a0aad2b11fe1fe3e3fab

Oder wenn Fox
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-32-F100-RL-2...vr_id=&cguid=374369b61260a0aad2b11fe1fe3e3fab

Oder Magura
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura,-Durin-Ra...vr_id=&cguid=374369b61260a0aad2b11fe1fe3e3fab


----------



## Focusracer (1. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Juli 2010)

ne leicht gebrauchte oder sogar neue FOX RL bekommt auch schon für unter 300 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rappsbanane (24. August 2010)

Bevor mein Studentenleben nächsten Monat endet, will ich noch mein Schüler- und Studentenbike posten.

Ist ein 1997er Focus Killer Bee, mit dem ich 8 Jahre XC-Rennen gefahren bin. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde es weiß gepulvert und bekam nach 2 Gabelbrüchen eine Salsa Stahlgabel. Seit kurzem teste ich eine 2x8 Übersetzung.

Leider ist der Rahmen nicht mit mir mitgewachsen, was durch Vorbau und Sattelstütze ausgeglichen werden muss....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. August 2010)

Richtig geil, vorallem wie lang dass es die Rennerei schon mitmacht.


----------



## atx900 (24. August 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das find ich recht ausgeprägt. knappe 16cm.



Bridgestone?


----------



## ICON82 (25. August 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ne leicht gebrauchte oder sogar neue FOX RL bekommt auch schon fÃ¼r unter 300 â¬...



Wo bekommste denn so eine Fox? Die liegen alle Ã¼ber 300 Euro. Irgendwie finde ich die Dinger ziemlich Ã¼berteuert.
Wollte mir auch vor kurzem eine reinbasteln aber ich war zu spÃ¤t. 

Tendiere gerade zur R7 oder zur Sid. Viel gÃ¼nstiger und noch leichter.


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. August 2010)

Da musst Du ein bissel bei ebay suchen. Ich hab Anfang diesen Jahres eine neue F100 RL fÃ¼r 230 â¬ gekauft.... FOX ist jeden Cent wert. Ich hatte bisher keine Gabel, die so zuverlÃ¤ssig und hervorragend ihre Arbeit verrichtet hat. 
Pro SID ist natÃ¼rlich das Gewicht. Verglichen mit einer FOX verhÃ¤lt sich die SID aber um einiges straffer und spricht wesentlich schlechter an. Das bleibt Dir Ã¼berlassen, wie Du da Deine PrioritÃ¤ten setzt. 
Von der R7 habe ich nicht viel Gutes gehÃ¶rt, da wÃ¼rde ich mal die Suchfunktion im Forum bemÃ¼hen.


----------



## ICON82 (25. August 2010)

Habe ich auch schon gesucht. Dann hattest du aber sehr viel Glück mit der FOX. Für das Geld würde ich sie sofort nehmen. Ich habe aber auch schon über Fox schlechtes gehört, gerade die 2010er Modelle. Das sind halt immer Meinungen. Der Eine hat Pech und der andere eben nicht. 

Laut Bike-Bravo ist ja die R7 der Hit aber warum kauft sie dann kein Schwein? 

Falls ich nochmal zu Geld komme, dann wird es aber wohl die Durin. Mal schauen was die Preise so machen.


----------



## maddda (25. August 2010)

Ich hab die 2009er R7 Super Absolute und bin sehr zufrieden mit der...
Die einstellung der G abel braucht zwar etwas zeit, aber wenn die einstellung einmal stimmt spricht sie gut an und macht nen guten job


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gesucht. Dann hattest du aber sehr viel Glück mit der FOX. Für das Geld würde ich sie sofort nehmen. Ich habe aber auch schon über Fox schlechtes gehört, gerade die 2010er Modelle. Das sind halt immer Meinungen. Der Eine hat Pech und der andere eben nicht.
> 
> Laut Bike-Bravo ist ja die R7 der Hit aber warum kauft sie dann kein Schwein?
> 
> Falls ich nochmal zu Geld komme, dann wird es aber wohl die Durin. Mal schauen was die Preise so machen.



Meine ist glaub ich von 2008. Und die funktioniert einwandfrei, das ist einfach eine Tatsache.


----------



## 12die4 (25. August 2010)

Gegen FOX spricht der wohl schlechte Toxoholics Support. Hier gibts dazu ja einige Gruselstories. Und dass man die Gabel jährlich zur (teuren) Wartung einschicken müsste, ist auch Mist. Andere Hersteller sind da ja auch nicht so zimperlich. Ich werd das glaube ich auch einfach ignorieren, die Gabel selbst nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen pflegen, auch wenn ich mir eine Zerlegung nicht selber zutraue, und hoffen, dass sie lange hält. Bisher bin ich mit meiner F100 RLC sehr zufrieden (MJ 2009).
Aber Rock Shox baut auch gute Gabeln, das kann man nicht abstreiten. Die SID sehe ich auch etwas zwiespältig. Sehr leicht, aber straff und daher auch wirklich nur für XC geeignet und kaum mehr. Ansonsten einfach eine Reba, aber die sind wieder schwerer als die FOX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (25. August 2010)

Also, bei allem Respekt, wenn jemand die Gabel jedes Jahr zum Service schickt, selbst schuld...
Federgabeln (respektive Gleitlager in Federgabeln) verschleißen eben auch. Wenn meine mal Zicken macht wegen ausgeschlagerner Buchsen etc. dann verkaufe ich sie bei ebay als defekt, leg 150  drauf und kauf mir wieder ne neue.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2010)

atx900 schrieb:


> Bridgestone?



jap. 91er mb-4.


----------



## Timsen86 (9. September 2010)

Hier mal mein Studentenbike.

TREK FuelEx9 (2009) mit einigen Umbauten


----------



## 12die4 (9. September 2010)

Ist der Sattel nicht bockschwer?
Silber ist nicht so meine Farbe, aber ansonsten schickes Bike.


----------



## Timsen86 (9. September 2010)

Naja, mein Ziel war beim Sattel nicht Gewicht zu sparen  
Da ich den eh noch rumfliegen hatte und der um längen besser aussieht als der Standardsattel, musste er dran glauben.


----------



## FloriLori (10. September 2010)

Ich finde das Trek ehrlich gesagt größtenteils stimmig aufgebaut. Die goldenen Teile wirken am silbernen Rahmen recht gut. Gut Sattel wirkt recht grob aber der muss halt passen.
Was sagt denn die Waage? 
Wenigstens ein Rad wo mal die silberne XT Kurbel ins Farbkonzept passt. Ich kann sie an meinem Rad mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsen86 (10. September 2010)

Hier mal was größer, dann kann man vllt. auch mal was erkennen 









Greetz...

Ach ja zum Gewicht: liegt bei ca 13kg (is schon ein wenig her das ich gewogen habe)


----------



## Unattached (26. September 2010)

hier jetzt endlich mal fertig: wurde in der sonne fotografiert, deswegen wirkt das weiß bisl komisch:
10,2Kg


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2010)

hier mal mein Scott Scale 9,9kg (Teileliste in meinem Album)








Das hässliche Tachokabel ist ab dem Wochenende weg und mittlerweile habe ich nicht mehr so viele Spacer unterm Vorbau. Außerdem sieht es so aus als wenn der sattel falsch eingestellt wäre aber das täuscht.


----------



## 12die4 (27. September 2010)

Also die Decals an den Felgen würde ich möglichst schnell abmachen. Wenn man was hochwertiges hat, verstehe ich ja noch irgendwie wenn man das zur Schau stellen will. Aber die Atmosphere Felgen sind jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Außerdem sieht das Bike dadurch gleich cleaner aus.
Der hintere Schnellspanner steht blöd ab. Kann man den nicht Richtung Sattelklemme zeigen lassen?
Und es sieht so aus als könnte bei den Kabeln/Bremsleitungen auch noch etwas eingespart werden.

Ansonsten aber ein sehr hübsches und stimmiges Setup.


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2010)

Danke für das Lob. 
Das mit den Felgenaufkleber werde ich mir mal überlegen, der hintere Schnellspanner lässt sich leider nicht in Richtung Sattelklemme klemmen und nach vorne möchte ihn aus Sicherheitsgründen natürlich nicht klemmen.


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2010)

Ich finde ja den Rahmen mal absolut geil vom Design her. Die Lackierung ist jetzt nicht so dolle aber das Design wie er gebaut ist. Geil. Grade das voluminöse Steuerrohr fetzt - ich mag diese schmalen 1.1/8-Ahead-Steuerrohre nicht. ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2010)

junge junge... die kinder kennen kein 1zoll mehr 

aber das scott ist echt nett


----------



## Timsen86 (27. September 2010)

Kennt jemnad ne gute möglichkeit decals von Rahmen, Felge etc zu entfernen?


----------



## 12die4 (27. September 2010)

Wenn's Aufkleber sind, brauchst du sie nur zu erwärmen. Fön reicht schon.
Lackierte Decals sind natürlich schlecht abzukriegen. Da wird der Aufwand zu groß. Theoretisch geht's halt mit Abschleifen und neu lackieren.


----------



## casimir1511 (29. September 2010)

Huhu!

Über längere Zeit schon passiver Leser, möchte ich nun auch mal mein MTB zeigen. Hab das Rad letzten Winter hauptsächlich aus Gebrauchtteilen aufgebaut. Dabei hab ich weniger aufs Gewicht geachtet, hauptsache es fährt sich gut und ist günstig. Ändern möchte ich noch Sattelstütze und Sattel, aber erstmal geht es auch so. Die Klingel und die Kombipedale müssen leider sein, da ich mit dem Rad auch Brötchen hole. Leider konnte ich hier kein Bild ins Album hochladen, aber vielleicht geht es auch so. 












Die vordere Bremsleitung könnte sicherlich etwas kürzer, aber nachdem ich schon genug Theater mit der Montage hatte, lass ich das erstmal so.

Über Änderungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen. Das ist mein erster Aufbau, daher kann es gut sein das noch Fehler vorhanden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (30. September 2010)

Also was mich etwas wundert ist die Sattelhöhe. Kann es sein, dass du kurze Beine hast oder ist der Rahmen vielleicht eher ne Nummer zu groß? Wenn ich das mit den restlichen Bildern hier vergleiche, ist die Stütze schon sehr weit im Rahmen...

Die Stütze in silbern sieht wirklich etwas blöd aus. Würde ich auch wechseln.
Ich würde den vorderen Schnellspanner so festziehen, dass der Hebel nach oben zeigt und vor dem Standrohr der Gabel liegt. Hinten scheint er zwischen Schaltwerk und Kettenstrebe zu stehen, richtig? Wenn das keine Probleme bei einem schwingenden Schaltwerk gibt, dann ist das iO.
Auf den Fotos schwer zu erkennen, aber es scheint so als wäre der Umwerfer einen Tick zu weit oben montiert. Der Abstand zwischen Käfig und großem Kettenblatt soll idealerweise nur 1-3mm betragen. Dadurch schaltet er vorn dann präziser.

Und ja, unbedingt Bremsleitung vorn kürzen. Vorallem: Hat die Gabel nicht einen Halter für die Bremsleitung? Ich kenne von meiner Fox, dass da vorn am rechten Standrohr eine Klemme ist, wo die Leitung in Position gehalten wird. Bei dir hängt die ja völlig frei und kann auch schön hin und her schwingen. Notfalls mit Kabelbinder an der Gabel fixieren.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rahmendesign gut.


----------



## casimir1511 (30. September 2010)

Hi!

Also mit der Sattelhöhe bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Aber du hast recht, im Vergleich zu den anderen Rädern ist der ziemlich tief. Ich bin 1,83 groß und der Rahmen hat 48er Größe. Also beim Capic ist der Sattel schon extrem weit raus, oder? Der vom Scott war auch schonmal weiter drin, wenn man sich die Stütze so anschaut. Ich hatte den Sattel auch schonmal höher, finde es aber so bequemer. Wenn ich draufsitze, komme ich so grade mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden. Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive auch nur. 

Das mit dem Umwerfer muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, meine aber das der ganz knapp über die Ritzel geht. 

Das mit den Kabelbindern und der Bremsleitung werde ich wohl auch noch machen. Das ist ein guter Tipp. Den Schnellspanner überprüfe ich dann gleich auch mal.

Danke schonmal für die produktiven Hinweise!


----------



## Jaypeare (30. September 2010)

Stell die Kurbel so, dass ein Kurbelarm senkrecht nach unten zeigt. Dann setz dich mit deiner bevorzugten Radhose und den Schuhen, mit denen du am liebsten fährst, in normaler Fahrposition auf dein Bike. Fuß in Fahrstellung (am besten einklicken) auf das untere Pedal, Sohle waagerecht zum Boden. Wenn dein Knie jetzt fast, aber nicht ganz, durchgestreckt ist (Winkel zwischen Ober- und Unterschenkel ca. 170°) sitzt du richtig. Ansonsten Sitzhöhe anpassen.

Das Ganze gilt für eine sportliche Fahrposition mit möglichst effizienter Kraftübertragung. Für gemütliches Cruisen kann der Sattel auch etwas niedriger sein. Ich mach das bei meinen Bikes so, dass ich bei meinen bevorzugten Sattelpositionen mit einem Schraubenzieher einen Kratzer in die Sattelstütze genau oberhalb der Sattelklemme mache. Dann findet man sie im Zweifelsfall schnell wieder. Oder du kaufst eine Stütze mit Skala und merkst dir die Werte.


----------



## casimir1511 (30. September 2010)

Werde mit der Sitzposition ein wenig rumprobieren. Hab schon mehrmals hin und herprobiert, aber diese Position war bisher der beste Kompromiss. Da ich aber eh bald nen anderen Sattel + Stütze montieren will, muss ich die Position eh neu einstellen.


----------



## nevercroak (6. Oktober 2010)

So, hier mal mein neuester Studentenbike-Aufbau:





Gewicht liegt bei 8098,6g


----------



## gtbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Und mit der Übersetzung und der Kettenführung kommste klar?


----------



## nevercroak (6. Oktober 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und mit der Übersetzung und der Kettenführung kommste klar?



Jap, läuft sehr gut - fahre ansonsten meist SSP 

vorne: 40T - hinten 12-36T


----------



## gtbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Na dann....find ich interessant dein Rad, schönes Teil!


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

Japp, wie ich im anderen Thread schon geschrieben hatte, gefällt's mir auch super.
Allerdings wäre eine 1fach Kurbel absolut nix für mich. Ich finde ja schon eine 2fach zu knapp. Solange es einigermaßen eben ist, reicht 2x9 oder 2x10 ja noch aus. Wenn's richtig alpin wird, brauch ich aber ganz einfach ne 3fach Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Oktober 2010)

Schicke Rad! Und vor allem gut fotographiert. 
Bzgl. der Übersetzung: mit den Reifen fährt man eh nicht alpin, von daher scheint's schon zu passen... Jeder so, wie es seine Beine hergeben. Und die Knie


----------



## bikingtrumpet (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Rad auf der Basis von einem anderen Rahmen neu aufgebaut.
Mit euren Bikes kann es zwar teilweise nicht mithalten, aber es macht richtig Spaß 

Sorry für die schlechten Handybilder, ich habe grad keine Kamera zur Hand.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ginkgo (29. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meins!

Transalp Stoker Sport I:


----------



## 12die4 (29. Oktober 2010)

Huch? Also entweder verzerrt das Kameraobjektiv übel, oder du hast vorn 26 Zoll und hinten 29 Zoll. ^^
Man kann nen bissel wenig erkennen. Entweder Gegenlicht oder die falsche Seite gezeigt.


----------



## ginkgo (30. Oktober 2010)

Das kommt vom iPhone...

Sonst Kommentare?
Gewicht liegt bei 11,35kg


----------



## IceQ- (30. Oktober 2010)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Das kommt vom iPhone...
> 
> Sonst Kommentare?
> Gewicht liegt bei 11,35kg


 scheiss Smartphone 

ansonsten , Was ist das für eine Sattelstellung? Ganz und gar keine Überhöhung... der Rahmen eher bissle zu groß oder ist das alles aus bestimtmen (ergnomischen gründen?) beabsichtigt?

ansonsten von der Antriebsseite ein richtiges Foto (nicht vom Foxconnphone!) wäre noch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Das kommt vom iPhone...
> 
> Sonst Kommentare?
> Gewicht liegt bei 11,35kg



Ja: Man erkennt nix auf den Bildern.

Schaut aus wie ein Dirtbike im Gegenlicht. Mach doch mal ein gescheites Foto von der rechten Seite - ohne Gegenlicht und mit einem Fotoapparat statt eines Telefons.


----------



## dor michü (1. November 2010)

also wenn du da wohnst wo die Bilder entstanden sind, kannst mindestens 1kg ohne großen finanziellen aufwand sparen bzw. machst noch was gut...Starrgabel reicht doch oder?


----------



## ginkgo (1. November 2010)

Da war ich nur aufm Strand fahren, es gibt noch schönere ecken...


----------



## nevercroak (1. November 2010)

Mein vorschlag für ganz schnell ein wenig leichter:

- Umwerfer
- linker Schalthebel
- 3 Kettenblätter
+ 1 Passendes leichtes Kettenblatt
+ Kettenführung (E13 XCX oder MRP 1.X)



Starrgabel würde ich auch als Option sehen, fahre ich auch!

Damit schmeiße ich auch gleich noch einen meiner Hobel ins Rennen:




Inzwischen mit Exzentriker und Schneebesen!


----------



## Finn H. (1. November 2010)




----------



## 12die4 (1. November 2010)

Finn H. schrieb:


>



Und was soll man da bitte erkennen? Ich habe mein Mikroskop leider grade verlegt...


----------



## Finn H. (2. November 2010)

Upps hab gedacht das währ größer!




http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b2uo-8-jpg.html


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. November 2010)

Du kannst das Bild auch einfach hier im Forum in Deine persönliche Galerie hochladen. Da wird es nicht nach ein paar Monaten gelöscht und ist für jeden werbefrei sichtbar.


----------



## Finn H. (2. November 2010)

Oke Danke! Hab ich gemacht!


----------



## Fusel Wusel (2. November 2010)

Finn H. schrieb:


>



Zu kurze Beine oder Rahmen zu groß?
Oder ist der Sattel sonst höher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. November 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei:




Schaut doch ganz schmuck aus. Sattel hast beim Bergabfahren versenkt, oder? Das ist nicht die normale Sitzposition, nehme ich an.
(Wetten, daß gleich irgendjemand meint, das sei mein Bike?)


----------



## Focusracer (3. November 2010)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Zu kurze Beine oder Rahmen zu groß?
> Oder ist der Sattel sonst höher?



Als student soll man ja immer numern grösser nehmen, aber auch nicht zu gross.

Du wächst ja sicher noch oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. November 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Als student soll man ja immer numern grösser nehmen, aber auch nicht zu gross.
> 
> Du wächst ja sicher noch oder?



Student mit 15? ich denke mal er wächst noch^^


----------



## Finn H. (3. November 2010)

Ja wir sind n bisschen Dirt gefahren und deshalb is der Sattel so tief!
Doch ich hoffe ich werde größer als 1,72 m und der Rahmen is 49cm also 18"-19" groß.
Und mittlerweile sind fürs "Normale" fahren Klicks dran.


----------



## Focusracer (23. August 2011)

Lebt ihr nich? ^^


----------



## 12die4 (23. August 2011)

Naja, ich bin kein Student mehr und kann daher nix mehr posten...


----------



## Focusracer (23. August 2011)

Ach was


----------



## stevensmanic (23. August 2011)

hey das ist ja mal ne lustige idee  seh ich heut zum ersten mal den thread. wollen wir doch mal versuchen ihm wiederetwas leben einzuhauchen, bin ja noch nen jahr schüler....









basis war vor etwa einem jahr ein neues originales stevens manic. jetzt sind noch rahmen, bremsen, lenker und vorbau original 

bin ja mal gespannt was ihr dazu zu sagen habt....


----------



## Junior97 (23. August 2011)

Schüler? verräts du mir deinen Ferienjob?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (23. August 2011)

Das krieg ich nichtmal als staatlich hochsubventionierter und stinkereicher Student hin 

Schönes Rad


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. August 2011)

Schönes Stevens. Für 2 Jahren bin ich auch noch Schüler und dann ab ins Studium. Das ist mein Scale:







Mfg


----------



## Junior97 (23. August 2011)

@Mais
ich glaube Stevensmanic und billy joe haben einen Goldesel


----------



## Mais (24. August 2011)

Ich kauf mir vom Bafög lieber teure Autos (der 2. 911er kommt bestimmt )

Ne im ernst - sehe keinen Grund pissig zu sein, weil 2 junge Menschen wunderhübsche Räder haben.


----------



## stevensmanic (24. August 2011)

das hat mit goldesel wenig zu tun. mit viel sparen und viel arbeiten schon eher. ausserdem kommts halt drauf an wie man seine prioritäten legt. wenn man sogut wie alles da reinsteckt dann geht das schonm, ausserdem waren auch nicht alle teile neu.

aber ich such für nächstes jahr nochn sponsor.... ´

@ billie joe: geiles bike! hätt auch gern nen carbon rahmen aber das ist mir noch zu heiß weil teuer im falle eines sturzes....


----------



## Domme02 (24. August 2011)

nicht schlecht billi.....vor nen paar monaten warst du aber noch sponsored by Merida oder? Nun Scott?.....nicht schlecht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (24. August 2011)

Da ich als Azubi im weitesten Sinne auch noch Schüler bin

1. Touren und Renngerät




2. Alltags- und Trainingsschlampe


----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. August 2011)

@Domme02 das stimmt so nicht ganz: Hatte bis vorletzte Saison ein Co-Sponsoring von Merida. Musste jedoch aufgrund der Schule den Rennsport stark zurück stellen und fahre jetzt nur noch ab und an, dafür mit umso mehr Freude. 

Jap hat gar nichts mit nem Goldesel zu tun. In den Bikes (sicherlich auch bei Stevensmanic) stecken viele Wochen Ferienjob und sparen. Ein weiterer Tipp: Sachen gebraucht kaufen spart enorm.


----------



## Mais (24. August 2011)

das KTM ist ja mal ein Hammerteil


----------



## Focusracer (24. August 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Schüler? verräts du mir deinen Ferienjob?


Hahahaaaa DD

Wuuhaa wieder was los hier im thead 

Dann möchte ich euch mein bike auch mal vorstellen :


----------



## stevensmanic (24. August 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> @Domme02 das stimmt so nicht ganz: Hatte bis vorletzte Saison ein Co-Sponsoring von Merida. Musste jedoch aufgrund der Schule den Rennsport stark zurück stellen und fahre jetzt nur noch ab und an, dafür mit umso mehr Freude.
> 
> Jap hat gar nichts mit nem Goldesel zu tun. In den Bikes (sicherlich auch bei Stevensmanic) stecken viele Wochen Ferienjob und sparen. Ein weiterer Tipp: Sachen gebraucht kaufen spart enorm.


 
 genau so siehts aus


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2011)

Dann gibt es meine 8,8kg auch mal, jetzt aber Studenten Rad, wie man sieht, es hat nichtmehr für die Kamera gereicht


----------



## Focusracer (24. August 2011)

Sehr heiss  was ist das für eine federgabel?

Sattel?


----------



## Temtem (24. August 2011)

wenn morgen mein moped wieder bei mir ist mach ich auch mal wieder nen foto von meinem fuhrpark


----------



## Focusracer (24. August 2011)

Sagt mal was benutzt ihr für die gabelrohre zu pflegen?


----------



## Mais (24. August 2011)

Auf keinen Fall Brunox Deo.

Ich nehme einen weichen Lappen und wische die Standrohre mit etwas Gabelöl (das selbe, dass auch für die Dämpfung drinne ist - 7,5W in meinem Fall) ab.
Danach ein paar mal Einfedern und überschüssiges Öl wegwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (24. August 2011)

danke  ! Bekommt mal beim motorad händler auch ein töpfchen öl oder muss mal sofort die grossen massen kaufen? :/


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2011)

Danke  
Sattel ist ein abgezogener SLR TT, hat dann unter 120 gr und Gabel ist eine grau Durin von 2009. 
Die Gabel mache ich immer mit WD 40, ist am einfachsten, musst nur drauf achten, das es keine Säure enthält!


----------



## zuki (25. August 2011)

Focusracer schrieb:


> danke  ! Bekommt mal beim motorad händler auch ein töpfchen öl oder muss mal sofort die grossen massen kaufen? :/



Weshalb stellst Du eigentlich die gleiche Frage in verschiedenen Themen? Wenn diese Frage Dich deart quält, dass Du viele Antworten brauchst, dann erstell doch im passenden Forum, die passende Frage. 

Und zu Deiner Frage: Durch die verknappung des Rohöls, geben gerade Motorradhändler verschiedene Ölraffinate nur noch in 100 Liter Gebinden ab.


----------



## coldmirow (25. August 2011)

Hier ist mein Bike im Aufbau von April 2011, da hat es knapp 8,2 kg gehabt. Mittlerweile ist es je nach Reifenwahl und der Entscheidung, ob ich vorne zwei- oder einfach fahre zwischen 7,7 und 8,0kg. Dafür das es ein XL Rahmen ist gar nicht mal schlecht.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/884552


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht! 
Aber hättest DU mal ein Bild an der Wage?


----------



## coldmirow (25. August 2011)

bild hab ich net, kann dir aber mal ne Teileliste geben, da ist schon der C 260 mit Titanschrauben und ein Easton EC 70 Low Rizer drauf, die combi ist ca. 30g schwerer wie die F99 - FSA Kombi. Gib mir mal deine email dann schick ich dir die Excel Tabelle.


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2011)

[email protected], merci!


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke
> Sattel ist ein abgezogener SLR TT, hat dann unter 120 gr und Gabel ist eine grau Durin von 2009.
> *Die Gabel mache ich immer mit WD 40, ist am einfachsten, musst nur drauf achten, das es keine Säure enthält!*






cytrax schrieb:


> _*VORSICHT!!! WD40 ist KEIN SCHMIERÖL*_. WD40 ist  reinigend aber schmiert so gut wie nicht. WD40 benutz ich am Bike  überhaupt nicht und Brunox nur für die Kette und Waffen. (Sportschütze)
> 
> Bei der Federgabel bau ich die Staubabstreiferdichtungen aus, reinige  den Staubabstreifer mit Alkohol und tränke ihn mit Fox-Float Fluid. Laut  Hi-Bike Video kann man unter die Dichtung auch noch Gabelfett schmieren  aber andere öle bringen da technisch gesehen nix.
> 
> Für Lager usw. benutz ich Finish Line Teflon Fett funzt 1A und is Wasserabweisend.






Gummischwain schrieb:


> Na Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also auch von mir mal noch die Bestätigung: _* WD40 reinigt. Es reinigt auch die Schmierung weg. Also Hände weg.*_  Einfach auch mal lesen, was so auf den Flaschen draufsteht.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer




Caramba Ersatz heißt: z.B. Um festsitzende(rostende) Schrauben zu lösen!!!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2011)

Meins aktuell...fertig für Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (27. August 2011)

Kann mit euren Edelkisten nicht mithalten, wiegt um die 11kg, aber dafür wars auch günstig  Letztens im Schuppen gefunden und wieder fahrbereit gemacht - und ich muss sagen es fährt sich saugut:


----------



## maddda (27. August 2011)

Ist doch gut, nochn paar klicks dran und los
Dafür haste ja wie ich in deinem Profil sehen nochn geiles Spezi


----------



## Jierdan (27. August 2011)

Danke : ) Am Speci sind aber viele Teile dran, die noch ersetzt werden. HR ist z.B. nur drin damit es nicht umfällt  Ich warte noch auf die Lieferung einer Hone-Nabe.

Ja, die Pedale... die sind eh dermaßen durch mit den Lagern, da brauch ich mal noch Pedale bei denen die Lager dauerhaft halten, hatte noch keine die nach 2000-3000km nicht rauh gelaufen wären : (


----------



## maddda (27. August 2011)

Also ich hab mir die Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3 besorgt.
Die haben bis jetzt noch keine mucken gemacht und auch schon ca. 250 Rennkilometer und etwas über 1000 Trainingskilometer hinter sich. Die werden auch im mom Preiswerter und du kannst sie komplett zerlegen und bei bedarf die Lager tauschen


----------



## .nOx (30. August 2011)

Mein Schülerbike.

















Handy-Bilder halt.


----------



## maddda (30. August 2011)

Für Handybilder doch gut


Schönes Rad, ist das nen 36er Blatt?


Wie schwer isses denn? 9,7(würde ich mal schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwong (30. August 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Lenker? Easton?


----------



## 12die4 (30. August 2011)

Sieht sogar fast wie ein 34er Blatt aus. Also wenn du hinten eine 36er hast, dann dürftest du damit keine Probleme an Steigungen haben. Aber dafür wirst damit in der Ebene garantiert nicht besonders schnell. 
Also für mich muss vorn immer noch 2fach sein.


----------



## .nOx (30. August 2011)

Lenker ist ein Easton EC70 mit 680mm.

Übersetzung ist 34/11-34


----------



## Focusracer (30. August 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## Bassbrocken (30. August 2011)

http://imageshack.us/f/64/bildyw.jpg/

mein fahrrad, bin Student  mehr gabs dafür leider net^^


----------



## Focusracer (30. August 2011)

Ach wat 
Ich doch geil für den anfang, kannst ja wenn du wieder knette hast aufbauen


----------



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

Krass was hier von Schülern und Studenten gefahren wird!
Sowas kann ich mir als Studentin nicht leisten... 
Ich habe mir da eine etwas günstigere Variante zugelegt, die eher meinem studentischen Budget entspricht...


----------



## müsing (30. August 2011)

Dannii schrieb:


> Krass was hier von Schülern und Studenten gefahren wird!
> Sowas kann ich mir als Studentin nicht leisten...
> Ich habe mir da eine etwas günstigere Variante zugelegt, die eher meinem studentischen Budget entspricht...



Einfach nicht so viele Handtaschen und Schuhe kaufen, dann geht das schon


----------



## Renn Maus (30. August 2011)

Da kommt bestimmt gleich der Aufruf nach BILDERN!!!!!!


----------



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

müsing schrieb:


> Einfach nicht so viele Handtaschen und Schuhe kaufen, dann geht das schon



hahaha 
Das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (30. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Da kommt bestimmt gleich der Aufruf nach BILDERN!!!!!!



Ist schon fast ein Schreien, und Recht hasse!


----------



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

Wenn ich mich so hier umschaue bin ich glaube ich falsch bei den ganzen Racern.....
... ich schleich mich mal zu den Tourenfahrern
*duckundweg*


----------



## schnezler (30. August 2011)

Das Morewood ist echt mal geil!

Ich hab einfach die Zeit zwischen Studium und Abi genutzt um zu Arbeiten, was dabei rauskommt poste ich sobald alles zusammengeschraubt ist 
Nächste Woche am Mittwoch soll des Teil fertig sein.


----------



## schnezler (10. September 2011)

Nun ist alles wieder zusammengebaut


----------



## Domme02 (10. September 2011)

hübsch

ach so eine lefty wär schon was feines....


----------



## stevensmanic (11. September 2011)

sehr schönes rad! lefty ist einfach was geiles

was hast du denn da für ne übersetzung drauf? die kassette sieht ziemlich klein aus...


----------



## schnezler (11. September 2011)

42/28 XX-Kurbel auf 11/28 SLX Kassette. Reicht mir überall


----------



## staubreifen (20. September 2011)

Ich bin schüler und ich hab 2 Fahrräder


----------



## 12die4 (20. September 2011)

Scheinbar ganz schön reicher Schüler! 

Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als ob es in der Chemnitzer Gegend das Terrain gäbe um das Trek zu fordern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubreifen (20. September 2011)

ich bin gerade in der USA und hier gibt es uberhaupt kein geignetes gelände (alles flach) aber wenn ich wieder in Chemnitz bin dort gibt es ziemlich gute strecken 
ach ja ich war ziemlich oft arbeiten und dann hatte ich noch jugendweihe ---> genug geld aber ich hab auch alles dafür gegeben dann läuft das. 
Also wer hart arbeitet kann viel bekommen!


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (20. September 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> ach ja ich war ziemlich oft arbeiten und dann hatte ich noch jugendweihe ---> genug geld aber ich hab auch alles dafür gegeben dann läuft das.
> Also wer hart arbeitet kann viel bekommen!



Nicht Bös nehmen, aber als Schüler passt der Spruch nicht 
(Hab in meiner Schüler und Studentenzeit auch oft die kompletten Ferien durchgearbeitet und Nebenher gearbeitet)
Aber wenn du ne eigene Wohnung und sonstige Abzüge hast, bleibt oft auch mit harter Arbeit nicht viel übrig


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2011)

Find ich auch, aber ich versteh schon was du (staubreifen) meinst. Hab früher auch eisern gespart bis ich mir was leisten konnte. Nur ging das damals eher für Heimkino, Carhifi oder ähnliches drauf. ^^


----------



## schnezler (21. September 2011)

Wenn man als SchÃ¼ler ein gutes Bike will geht des schon, alles was man braucht ist ein Ferien oder 400â¬-Job. FÃ¼rs leben zahlen ja noch die Eltern 

Nur bei mir wendet sich das Blatt jetzt. Ausziehen und bis auf die Miete alles selber zahlen. . . Aber mein bike ist soweit fertig, jetzt muss man nur noch fÃ¼r Verschleis Geld ausgeben (was aber auch Kosten sind, die manche nicht glauben kÃ¶nnen)

Aber was solls, auf gehts biken, die letzten Tage vor Studienbeginn noch voll ausschÃ¶pfen!


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (21. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich hab als Schüler auch viel gekauft. Wenn jemand das Geld hat, sei es selber verdient und gespart (sehr löblich in jungen Jahren) oder von Eltern in den Po geschoben, kaufen marsch Marsch  Muss man ja ausnutzen.

Fand halt nur den Spruch mit hart arbeiten... für einen Schüler unpassend.

Aber genug OT, will wieder Bilder sehen


----------



## staubreifen (21. September 2011)

Naja ich hatte schon ein ziemlich gut bezahlten job und hab auch alles gespart (auch nicht wirklich was ausgegeben) 
als student werde ich hoffentlich noch genug geld haben um die verschleißteile zu bezahlen  

Stay tuned

ach ja @ 12die4 


> 12die4
> 
> 
> Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als ob es in der Chemnitzer Gegend das Terrain gäbe um das Trek zu fordern...


warst du schon ma in Chemnitz oder umland um sowas zu behaupten ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (21. September 2011)

KMS hat feine Trails und eine rege MTB-Gemeinschaft, weiß doch jeder! 

Und die SchülervsGeld-Debatte halte ich für nichts als heiße Luft, da ist jedes Wort überflüssig.


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2011)

staubreifen schrieb:


> warst du schon ma in Chemnitz oder umland um sowas zu behaupten ??



Nein war ich noch nicht. Ich denke man konnte es eigentlich meiner Aussage entnehmen, dass ich von den geposteten Fotos ausging. Wenn die nicht die Chemnitzer Gegend zeigen, dann darfst du meine Aussage getrost als "erledigt" abhaken.

Also kein Grund sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. 

BTW: Bitte nicht plenken.


----------



## staubreifen (22. September 2011)

nicht doch, aber hätte ja sein können das du mall in der nähe warst zb. in leipzig dort ist es nähmlich wieder nur flach also komm einfach mall ins erzgebirge  vieleicht sieht man sich ja mall


----------



## 12die4 (22. September 2011)

Chemnitz liegt schon im Erzgebirge? Verdammt sind meine Geographiekenntnisse schlecht mittlerweile.


----------



## mj084 (22. September 2011)

So mal mein erst Post

Hier mein Studentenbike:





Upgrades:  Novatec Disc light mit FRM BOR XMD 388 und ner Avid Elixir 7


----------



## staubreifen (22. September 2011)

na ja "im" erzgebirge nocht nicht so richtig aber es wird auch "das tor zum erzgebirge" gennant also erzgebirgs vorland ;-)

whatever

@mj085 
schikkes teil; was hast du denn da für pedalle dran, haben die auch grip wenn man mall ohne kliks fahren will?


----------



## mj084 (22. September 2011)

wie kommst auf mj085^^

sind die hier:

http://www.bike24.de/p1966.html

fahre bis jetzt mit normalen schuhen null probleme...hab die mit plasterand genommen da leichter^^


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2011)

Was heißt eigentlich mall? ;D


----------



## stevensmanic (23. September 2011)

leichter.....hust


----------



## maddda (23. September 2011)

Was ist denn an 470gr Pedalen leicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (23. September 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Was ist denn an 470gr Pedalen leicht?


 
genau das versuchte ich mit meinem beitrag in ironischer weise zum ausdruck zu bringen 

wobei ich gestehen muss dass ich genau die selben gerad am rennrad hab weil ich nix besseres mehr dahatte


----------



## mj084 (23. September 2011)

sind leichter als die mit dem alukäfig rum...

aber lustig wie sich hier alle gleich "ergeilen" in dem forum^^


----------



## stevensmanic (23. September 2011)

das war ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint was aus den ganzen smileys eigentlich ersichtlich sein sollte.

fahre ja selber die schweren 520er pedale am mtb und sogar die noch schwereren am rennrad, was mir auch immerwieder abfällige blicke von rennradlern einbringt  also nicht alles gleich so ernst nehmen


----------



## Illuminus (24. September 2011)

oh backe...

das nächste mal gibste bitte das 20 fache an Geld für die Hälfte an Gewicht aus und kaufst dir anständige Eggbeater 4 TI ...tztztz wo soll das nur enden!


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2011)

Meins nach dem Marathon in Bruchhausen...Lankerendkappen gingen iwo während des Rennens verloren


----------



## Focusracer (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2011)

Dafür ist der Bikemarkt da


----------



## Focusracer (8. Oktober 2011)

jooo, naja wollte aber promotion machen (a)


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn jemand ein Bike sucht, dann wird er wohl in den Bikemarkt gucken...hier nervt sowas nur und jetzt isses auch noch im CC-Bikes threat drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (8. Oktober 2011)

ok ok :O mach dir keine sorgen :O
Ich poste dann man an der stelle ein bild


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2011)

neues studentenbike


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2011)

Aüßerst schick! Nur die roten Akzente an Kurbel und Schaltwerk wollen mir nicht gefallen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so etwas mal bemängele, aber bei den großen Schriftzügen an Reifen und Felgen stört es schon ein Wenig, dass sie nicht aufeinander ausgerichtet sind (habe ich aber auch nicht gemacht, als ich Crossride fuhr).
Ist das Rad eigentlich von der Stange?


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2011)

grad die roten akzente gefallen mir gut .. aber da hat ja jeder seine eigene meinung 
das mit der felgenausrichtung is mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. aber ich bin eh am überlegen ob ich die aufkleber nicht abmachen soll.. wenn ich auf den bock einen neuen LRS mache wandert dieser eh an mein altes rad..
das rad ist von der stange, hab allerdings den lenker, sattelstütze, sattel und sattelklemme getauscht.. es folgt noch vorbau, andere bremsscheiben und (vl vor der neuen saison 2012) noch ein neuer LRS


----------



## Jierdan (20. November 2011)

von meiner Freundin. Fährt sich unverschämt gut.


----------



## Beach90 (6. Februar 2012)

Mein neuer Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (10. Mai 2012)

Um die Studiengebühren-/Bettelstudentendebatte mal wieder in Schwung zu bringen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Mai 2012)

Ausgerechnet in DIESEM Fred kommt die ganze Dekadenz zum Ausdruck 

Ganz ansehnlicher Fuhrpark ist das aber! Wobei du es mit Fullys nicht so zu haben scheinst oder?


----------



## AngryApe (10. Mai 2012)

Nja...das nächste was ansteht wäre entweder ein Enduro (so ein Bionicon für n Alpen-X könnte definitiv Spass machen ) oder ein Rennrad (aber bis dafür Geld zusammen kommt kanns noch ne weile dauern). Hier im Stuttgarter Umland gehts halt max. 250hm am Stück abwärts und da brauchts nicht wirklich ein Fully ...wobei 2x über die Alpen hab ichs mit dem Voitl auch schon geschafft


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Meins nach dem Marathon in Bruchhausen...Lankerendkappen gingen iwo während des Rennens verloren



Wie, bei mir imGarten gabs ein MTB-Rennen? Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Undzwar nen verdammt geiles


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Undzwar nen verdammt geiles



Abervwohl ein anderes Bruchhausen als das wo ich derzeit wohnhaft bin.


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

PassiertDann musste dir das andere Bruchhausen mal beim Rennen angucken


----------



## Dangerous Dave (11. Mai 2012)

Neues Foto vom alten Bike mit neuen Reifen.


----------



## wauso (11. Mai 2012)

joines schrieb:


> biddeschön:



oh ja,definitiv. ich selbst bin stolzer besitzer eines rot eloxierten zaskar rahmens, der bei mir an der wand hängt


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Um die Studiengebühren-/Bettelstudentendebatte mal wieder in Schwung zu bringen



Ja, das ist ein ganz schön krasser Fuhrpark für einen Studenten. Ich habe meinen während des Studiums mittlerweile von 3 auf 1 reduziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (11. Mai 2012)

Nja ich muss vielleicht dazusagen, dass ich mittlerweile fast mit meinem Master fertig bin und zwischen Bachelor und Master gearbeitet habe


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2012)

Och, vor mir brauchst du dich nicht rechtfertigen. Sind alles ziemlich schicke Räder. Der Crosser sieht interessant aus.


----------



## klogrinder (11. Mai 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Um die Studiengebühren-/Bettelstudentendebatte mal wieder in Schwung zu bringen



Ich bring das mal mit in Schwung... 

1. Die Rennwaffe...und das Teil was im Moment am meisten Spass macht:




2. Der Haupttrainingsspielgefährte:




3.Der ebenso Trainingsspielgefährte:




4.Der Spass-Kollege für zwischendurch und für den Winter:






Die Kisten sind zurzeit leider geografisch getrennt, deswegen kann ich kein Komplettbild anbieten.
Nächstes Projekt sind Fixie und evtl ein 4X-Rennbike...für 2013 oder '14 ist ein richtiges Rennrad geplant.

Gruß
Tobi

P.S:Jeder Euro selbst erarbeitet.


----------



## AngryApe (11. Mai 2012)

das Greed sieht für 29 sogar richtig schön harmonisch aus...nice!


----------



## Beach90 (12. Mai 2012)

Wird nach und nach ein bisschen abspecken!


----------



## arne_91 (20. Juni 2012)

Um hier mal wieder ein bisschen Leben reinzubringen; ich hab mir vom Studentenbudget auch mal ein neues gegönnt. Ist ein 2011er Haibike Sleek Marathon SL, bis auf den Lenker noch alles Serie, für Umbauten muss erstmal wieder gespart werden 

Fährt sich aber auch so im Serienzustand schon sehr gut und macht wesentlich mehr Laune als mein altes Hardtail.













Die Bilder sind leider nur mit dem Handy entstanden, die DSLR wollte ich dann doch nicht mit auf Tour nehmen.


----------



## F4B1 (18. Oktober 2012)

So, mein Budgetprojekt ist fertig. Hat auch nur knapp ein Jahr zum anpassen gebraucht...



Ist nur was zum Spaß haben (kanns auch mal an der Uni stehen lassen und direkt nach der Vorlesung in den nahgelegen Wald), meine Rennmaschinen sind dann doch zwei bis dreimal so teuer gewesen.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2012)

alter, wie groß bist du denn bitte? 2,50m?


----------



## F4B1 (18. Oktober 2012)

Zieh einen halben Meter ab, dann passt es. War ein ganz schöner Krampf einen passenden, gebrauchten Rahmen zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2012)

das glaub ich gern. beim mtb und crosser geeehts ja noch.. aber beim rennrad siehts wirklich *richtig* krass aus.


----------



## F4B1 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ok? Am Rennrad ist mir das nie besonders aufgefallen, eher am MTB mit den kleinen Laufrädern.
Oder auch die Satteleinstellung am Crosser. Das muss auch nochmal auf Dauer was auf Maß her. Mit so flachen Sitzrohrwinkel wie ich es bräuchte find ich nix, zumindest nicht, wenn dann noch die Oberrohrlänge passen muss.


----------



## Mzungu (18. Oktober 2012)

lustiger Thread!
wäre es nicht noch irgendwie cool, wenn ihr euren Studiengang und euer Semester dazu schreibt?
Ich fang dann mal an - Medizin, 9. Semester


----------



## schnezler (21. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir gibts auch ein paar Neuerungen, das Ghost Rad was 2 Seiten zuvor zu sehen ist existiert schon gar nicht mehr  

Zum über die Straße heizen



Um im Wald zu "spielen"



Um in Semesterferien zur Arbeit zu fahren, hat die XT Austattung vom Ghost abbekommen also 2x9, Reifen im Winter Spikes und im Sommer Minion DH 2.4 ist halt ne Trainingsschlampe 



Und das ganze geht ohne Bafög und Unterstützung von den Eltern! Natürlich hat so ein Ferienjob in der Schweiz mit dem dort gültigen Mindestlohngesetz gut geholfen 
Maschinenbau - Semester 3


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Hammergeiles Simplon - vor allem schön dreckig.
Wie leicht?


----------



## schnezler (22. Oktober 2012)

mit GoPro drauf wars bei genau 9kg
Lenker, Schalthebel wird aber bis zur nächsten Saison noch getauscht. Reifen kommen dann Bonti 29-0 drauf und Flaschenhalter noch Speci RibCage, weil die, die dran sind, sind beide gerissen.
Aber unter 9kg ist beim 29er ja leicht genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Oktober 2012)

Mir gefallen beide Straßenflitzer um Längen besser, weil das Simplon für mich ein perfektes Beispiel für die Unästhetik bei 29ern darstellt, wozu der besonders kleine Rahmen sicherlich beiträgt. Der müsste dir doch ohnehin zu klein sein, wenn ich mir die beiden anderen Räder so anschaue. Zumal beim Simplon auch nur minimale Sattelüberhöhung vorhanden ist (?)


----------



## wohlgut (3. November 2012)

Ist zwar kein richtiges CC-Bike, aber dennoch




Hätte ich mehr Geld, hätte ich es schon längst verkauft und mir ein Titanrahmen anfertigen lassen. Aber dass ist noch ein Traum, der hoffentlich nach meinem Studium in Erfüllung geht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. Juni 2013)

Cannondale F700 und Kona Unit


----------



## studibiker88 (13. Juni 2013)

Meins letzte Woche, paar kleine änderungen in Bildlicher Form festgehalten kommen morgen..


----------

